# Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!



## LA RAM FAN

cant stop enjoying those first three MAGICAL words in this link.music to my ears evn more so than Fisher being fired obviously


Los Angeles Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher

I told many of the ignorant trolls around here "who insisted the Rams would never come back to LA two years ago which most are gone thankfully from back then,just a few arrogant bad apples left from back then. that Kroneke would not put up with Fisher losing in LA this year as he did in st louis. That if he had ONE MORE LOSING season  THIS year in LA,he was gone,they did not believe me.lol. Like clockwork,as I did back then on them coming back,I OWN their asses as always.

They cant face FACTS that Kroneke did not care about winning in st louis,that he purposely WANTED them to lose in st louis because he had his eyes set on LA way back then five years ago   when he first bought the team  knowing he had the escape clause to leave in 2015 because the city did not honor the terms in the lease agreement signed 21 years ago.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Didnt Fischer just get signed to an extension? I dont know who did,

Maybe the owner wants the fans to think he/she cares about winning.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Owner cares about profits, not winning.  LA RAM FAN is really a disinfo agent for the Chargers.


----------



## Montrovant

Mad Scientist said:


> Didnt Fischer just get signed to an extension? I dont know who did,
> 
> Maybe the owner wants the fans to think he/she cares about winning.



Yes, he did.  However, that extension may have actually been signed before the season started and not announced.

Still, not a great beginning for this version of the LA Rams management.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The NFL did not want a team in LA till 2016 so myself "like most NFL insiders who were off by one year cause they also thought he would leave in 2015 because of the lease" agreement with the city ,it did not happen till 2016 and that was ONLY because idiot  jerk dean spanos of the chargers threw a hissy fit about the Rams coming there claiming LA was his territory that belonged to HIM,not the NFL's

Otherwise if not for Spanos,Kroneke WOULD have been in LA in 2015 as he wanted.But he wanted to do it right by the book with the NFL and not be another Al Davis who most the owners hated for being a maverick and going against the owners wishes.smart move by Kroneke obviously.

He is a good businessman.He did not get rich by accident.lol

Kroneke has proven to me by his actions here he is NOT going to put up with losing in LA.To me,i dont care if they win or lose,that is just icing on the cake if they do.i just always wanted them back in LA and my dream from the past 20 years finally came true.

However for the LA fans,I am happy for THEM,I mean had Kroneke brought Fisher back NEXT  season,I guarantee the fans as happy and thrilled as they are that they are finally back where they belong,they would NOT  renew their season tickets next year and who could blame them? I sure couldnt and kroneke realise that to his credit.

He knew Fisher was an idiot who could not coach.He did not care.he just kept them on this season because as i said,he obviously wanted someone who had been through the moving process before.Not too complicated to understand as many do around here.

The trolls I mentioned at the beginning,they just dont get it that Kroneke did the EXACT same thing that that murdering bitch Georgia Frontier did with the Rams in LA. she purposely sabotoged the team trading away all their great players like Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene,Toby Harrah so she could get players who did not belong in the NFL so she could get the fans to turn on the team and stop showing up for games as they did back then so SHE could claim she had bad fan support so she could move them to st louis her hometown where she was a showgirl.

Well Kroneke did the EXACT same thing as the murdering bitch who murdered her husband to get control of the team to move them to stank louis.well ALMOST the same thing.lol

I said wayyyyyy before the season began the Rams would not all of a sudden have a winning season their first year back in LA,so WHY do trolls -"antiquity in particular" ALWAYS like clockwork,always change the subject when i ask the question to him-what did you say about the Rams never coming back to LA? then watching him go into evade moe and change the subject to how they are a bunch of losers when I have never said they WOULD be instant winners their first year back? jesus christ. that gets old.
Especially since I ALWAYS always said from DAY ONE,they are in a REBUILDING process,that it will take time.that you got to give Jared Goff five years before you can judge him. Not everybody can be a Tom Brady,Kurt Warner or Russel Wilson. Quarterbacks who just came out of NOWHERE and instantly turned their team around in their first season.second in the case of Shady Brady.


Mad Scientist said:


> Didnt Fischer just get signed to an extension? I dont know who did,
> 
> Maybe the owner wants the fans to think he/she cares about winning.



thanks for ONCE not coming on my thread and trolling for a change.That wasnt too hard now was it?  at least YOU admitted not too long ago that you DID indeed lie claiming you did not say on my Rams thread back then that they would  never come back  when I called you out on that posting where you DID say that.

For  ONCE,,you did not dodge that fact like so many others do which takes a big man to do. Just wish more could be mature like you were recently.I am proud of you for that.

I TRIED to ask you back then WHY you listened to USMB's resident troll agent  rightwinger back then who is a government agent who KNEW back then they were coming back when he  said back then the chargers would have a better shot at it than the Rams and yet you fell for his lies but you somehow were TOO stupid listening to HIM,a paid shill over me.real smart there MS.

Dont you EVER learn? see my sig below on rightwinger? LOL.Hee STILL to this day incredibly  says the Rams are playing in st louis.seriously,I am not pulling your leg or joking I can prove it if you want? dont believe me,want to see the proof?

Oh  and NEXT time,dont misinterpret me calling government paid shill RIGHTWINGER  a paid troll,that just because you listened to HIM back then,that I called YOU a paid troll.that was NOT what I said back then. you twisted my words and misinterpreted them obviously. Okay,is that too much to ask as well? I dont think so.

okay enough of my little rant there.I just had to get that off my chest.nuff said on that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

LA RAM FAN sounds like some conspiracy guy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt Fischer just get signed to an extension? I dont know who did,
> 
> Maybe the owner wants the fans to think he/she cares about winning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did.  However, that extension may have actually been signed before the season started and not announced.
> 
> Still, not a great beginning for this version of the LA Rams management.
Click to expand...


Yes Montrovant is correct Here.on one count anyways  but mistaken on the other.Fisher DID sign that extension but it was not before the season as he mentioned,it was just a a week or two ago.

The extension however specified in the writing however that the contract was NOT guaranteed or that he HAD to bring him back for next year and the next after that.That was NOT guaranteed in the contract..The ONLY thing Fisher WAS guaranteed in the fine print writing in the contract was MONEY,nothing else. Since you know how the lamestream media works,YOU  should not be surprised the LAMESTREAM media left out those key little details  right?

You are not going to doubt me on THIS one now are you  the same way you did when you said the Rams would never come back to LA back then as I have proved to you you indeed said many times over the years now are you? 

something you failed to comprehend back then was I have a lot of of Ram fans CONTACTS in LA thta have inside information and an inside scoop on that neither you or most everyone here has which is why I humiliated so many people like you and and dozens of other who were SOOOO Sure they were never coming back.

I dont know WHY it is soooooo difficult for people around here to just simply be mature and and utter the words-congrats,you were right,I was wrong and hide behind the computer and make up one lie after another such as antiquity and rightwinger constantly do on this issue. 

anyways,thanks again for ONCE not trolling on one of my threads and asking a fair question.Now THAT wasnt too hard now was it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JakeStarkey said:


> LA RAM FAN sounds like some conspiracy guy.



this coming from agent jakey snakey  who kisses USMB'S resident troll agent rightwingers ass who has been caught by over a HUNDRED  people over the years at LEAST making up outright lies everyday such as the one he still says TODAY that the Rams are STILL  playing in st louis this year incredibly  yet you STILL kiss his ass everyday.NICE.HOW SMART OF YOU.

the SAME troll you ignore FACTS on that he STILL goes around trolling to THIS day saying the Rams are still playing in st louis and even when i point out that even YOU said a few months ago i was right that they moved back,you dodged and evaded my facts on your lover Rightwinger how he trolls all the time here STILL  saying they are playing in st louis this year which proves your lover rightwinger LIES on EVERYTHING. yet you have your head up his ass ALL THE TIME even though YOU have admitted "I" WAS right that they are back when HE hasnt so you are one to talk.



THIS is what you do EVERYTIME i bring that fact up about your lover troll each time-

IT was worth it taking you off ignore for a second to prove how you ignore that little fact how your lover rightwinger lies about something today even YOU have said I was right about a couple months ago.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JakeStarkey said:


> LA RAM FAN sounds like some conspiracy guy.



as always USMB's other resident troll jakey snakey who has his head up the ass of the biggest troll at USMB rightwingers,DISMISSES pesky little FACTS  as this one below of mine as a conspiracy THEORY.

The NFL did not want a team in LA till 2016 so myself "like most NFL insiders who were off by one year cause they also thought he would leave in 2015 because of the lease" agreement with the city ,it did not happen till 2016 and that was ONLY because idiot jerk dean spanos of the chargers threw a hissy fit about the Rams coming there claiming LA was his territory that belonged to HIM,not the NFL's

Otherwise if not for Spanos,Kroneke WOULD have been in LA in 2015 as he wanted.But he wanted to do it right by the book with the NFL and not be another Al Davis who most the owners hated for being a maverick and going against the owners wishes.smart move by Kroneke obviously.

He is a good businessman.He did not get rich by accident.lol

comedy gold from troll jakey snakey.


Plus he ignores pesky FACTS that she murdered her husband so she could gain control over the team to move them to st louis,her hometown where she was a showgirl even though that is all very well documented.

he cant handle defeat same as his lover rightwinger troll boy.lol

The PROBLEM with jackey snakeys theorys on me however though is  this is "NOT"  MY theory as he wants to claim,this came form LA's NBC'S Fred Roggin,the ONLY media source person who was honest and accurate on the Rams coming back to LA.

Him and al michales BOTH. all other LAMESTREAM media sources brainwashed people here ,they successully got  everybody here for the most part to believe the Raiders AND CHARGERS would be in CARSON this year and the Rams would still be in st louis as many idiots around here fell for hook,line,and sinker.who was right on that one? idiot troll RIGHTWINGER who always said that? or me? thats right.I thought so.


you can come out of the dunce corner now jakey snakey,teacher has given you persmission after taking you to school here to take the dunce cap off sore loser,


----------



## JakeStarkey

LA RAM FAN said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN sounds like some conspiracy guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this coming from agent jakey snakey  who kisses USMB'S resident troll agent rightwingers ass who has been caught by over a HUNDRED  people over the years at LEAST making up outright lies everyday such as the one he still says TODAY that the Rams are STILL  playing in st louis this year incredibly  yet you STILL kiss his ass everyday.NICE.HOW SMART OF YOU.
> 
> the SAME troll you ignore FACTS on that he STILL goes around trolling to THIS day saying the Rams are still playing in st louis and even when i point out that even YOU said a few months ago i was right that they moved back,you dodged and evaded my facts on your lover Rightwinger how he trolls all the time here STILL  saying they are playing in st louis this year which proves your lover rightwinger LIES on EVERYTHING. yet you have your head up his ass ALL THE TIME even though YOU have admitted "I" WAS right that they are back when HE hasnt so you are one to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is what you do EVERYTIME i bring that fact up about your lover troll each time-
> 
> IT was worth it taking you off ignore for a second to prove how you ignore that little fact how your lover rightwinger lies about something today even YOU have said I was right about a couple months ago.
Click to expand...

Off your meds again.  Well, if you having fun, who cares, 9-11.


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt Fischer just get signed to an extension? I dont know who did,
> 
> Maybe the owner wants the fans to think he/she cares about winning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did.  However, that extension may have actually been signed before the season started and not announced.
> 
> Still, not a great beginning for this version of the LA Rams management.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Montrovant is correct Here.on one count anyways  but mistaken on the other.Fisher DID sign that extension but it was not before the season as he mentioned,it was just a a week or two ago.
> 
> The extension however specified in the writing however that the contract was NOT guaranteed or that he HAD to bring him back for next year and the next after that.That was NOT guaranteed in the contract..The ONLY thing Fisher WAS guaranteed in the fine print writing in the contract was MONEY,nothing else. Since you know how the lamestream media works,YOU  should not be surprised the LAMESTREAM media left out those key little details  right?
> 
> You are not going to doubt me on THIS one now are you  the same way you did when you said the Rams would never come back to LA back then as I have proved to you you indeed said many times over the years now are you?
> 
> something you failed to comprehend back then was I have a lot of of Ram fans CONTACTS in LA thta have inside information and an inside scoop on that neither you or most everyone here has which is why I humiliated so many people like you and and dozens of other who were SOOOO Sure they were never coming back.
> 
> I dont know WHY it is soooooo difficult for people around here to just simply be mature and and utter the words-congrats,you were right,I was wrong and hide behind the computer and make up one lie after another such as antiquity and rightwinger constantly do on this issue.
> 
> anyways,thanks again for ONCE not trolling on one of my threads and asking a fair question.Now THAT wasnt too hard now was it?
Click to expand...


It's hard to be sure, the information is a bit scarce.  The best I can piece together is that they agreed to an extension in the preseason and it was actually signed a few weeks ago.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt Fischer just get signed to an extension? I dont know who did,
> 
> Maybe the owner wants the fans to think he/she cares about winning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did.  However, that extension may have actually been signed before the season started and not announced.
> 
> Still, not a great beginning for this version of the LA Rams management.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Montrovant is correct Here.on one count anyways  but mistaken on the other.Fisher DID sign that extension but it was not before the season as he mentioned,it was just a a week or two ago.
> 
> The extension however specified in the writing however that the contract was NOT guaranteed or that he HAD to bring him back for next year and the next after that.That was NOT guaranteed in the contract..The ONLY thing Fisher WAS guaranteed in the fine print writing in the contract was MONEY,nothing else. Since you know how the lamestream media works,YOU  should not be surprised the LAMESTREAM media left out those key little details  right?
> 
> You are not going to doubt me on THIS one now are you  the same way you did when you said the Rams would never come back to LA back then as I have proved to you you indeed said many times over the years now are you?
> 
> something you failed to comprehend back then was I have a lot of of Ram fans CONTACTS in LA thta have inside information and an inside scoop on that neither you or most everyone here has which is why I humiliated so many people like you and and dozens of other who were SOOOO Sure they were never coming back.
> 
> I dont know WHY it is soooooo difficult for people around here to just simply be mature and and utter the words-congrats,you were right,I was wrong and hide behind the computer and make up one lie after another such as antiquity and rightwinger constantly do on this issue.
> 
> anyways,thanks again for ONCE not trolling on one of my threads and asking a fair question.Now THAT wasnt too hard now was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to be sure, the information is a bit scarce.  The best I can piece together is that they agreed to an extension in the preseason and it was actually signed a few weeks ago.
Click to expand...


The contract was agreed during preseason and then signed in November, although it was a two year extension, the first year was the only guaranteed year. The agent for Fisher is related to the Rams COO. The Rams might try to bring in Conklin to improve, teach the young team and get them ready and in two years Conklin could retire and would leave the Rams to splash a big name when the stadium opens. 

Kroenke is a real estate developer, his real goal was the stadium, the Rams are an extra benefit. Smart real estate developer. His Rams are just a byproduct.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt Fischer just get signed to an extension? I dont know who did,
> 
> Maybe the owner wants the fans to think he/she cares about winning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did.  However, that extension may have actually been signed before the season started and not announced.
> 
> Still, not a great beginning for this version of the LA Rams management.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Montrovant is correct Here.on one count anyways  but mistaken on the other.Fisher DID sign that extension but it was not before the season as he mentioned,it was just a a week or two ago.
> 
> The extension however specified in the writing however that the contract was NOT guaranteed or that he HAD to bring him back for next year and the next after that.That was NOT guaranteed in the contract..The ONLY thing Fisher WAS guaranteed in the fine print writing in the contract was MONEY,nothing else. Since you know how the lamestream media works,YOU  should not be surprised the LAMESTREAM media left out those key little details  right?
> 
> You are not going to doubt me on THIS one now are you  the same way you did when you said the Rams would never come back to LA back then as I have proved to you you indeed said many times over the years now are you?
> 
> something you failed to comprehend back then was I have a lot of of Ram fans CONTACTS in LA thta have inside information and an inside scoop on that neither you or most everyone here has which is why I humiliated so many people like you and and dozens of other who were SOOOO Sure they were never coming back.
> 
> I dont know WHY it is soooooo difficult for people around here to just simply be mature and and utter the words-congrats,you were right,I was wrong and hide behind the computer and make up one lie after another such as antiquity and rightwinger constantly do on this issue.
> 
> anyways,thanks again for ONCE not trolling on one of my threads and asking a fair question.Now THAT wasnt too hard now was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to be sure, the information is a bit scarce.  The best I can piece together is that they agreed to an extension in the preseason and it was actually signed a few weeks ago.
Click to expand...


Okay yes,you are correct,I forgot that part how it was drawn up in the pre season and put together and THEN signed a couple weeks ago so yeah you are correct,you nailed it.

I was going by this link here from a couple weeks that came out that day and forgot how it was drawn up in the pre season as you mentioned.

Report: Rams sign coach Jeff Fisher to two-year contract extension

Like I said,the agreement back then that he signed two weeks ago  did not guarantee he would remain their coach for the next two seasons when it was drawn up in the pre season,only the money WAS guaranteed for him for the next two years.


----------



## antiquity

JakeStarkey said:


> LA RAM FAN sounds like some conspiracy guy.



LA RAMS is formal know as '911 Conspiracy'...both names that puts him in the nut job category.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN sounds like some conspiracy guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAMS is formal know as '911 Conspiracy'...both names that puts him in the nut job category.
Click to expand...


coming from a child i took to school  SEVERAL times years ago  that 9/11 was an inside job and you could not counter any of those facts back then or answer or counter ANY of them same as you NEVER answer my SIMPLE  question of-"what was it you were saying about the Rams never coming back to LA?"  and ALWAYS changing the subject to how shitty a team they are when i ask that SIMPLE AS PIE question,just shows as always what an idiot liar you are as always.well done.

"I" am not the coward who ALWAYS runs away with my tail between my legs REFUSING to answer that simple question or CHANGE the subject from my QUESTION on the Rams going back to LA, to how bad the Rams are playing this year.

you REALLY need to get over this childish gruge you have against me that I proved you wrong and MANY up i took you to school on this jesus christ kid.same old boring song and dance from dodgeball from you.

a great one of NEW lies you have to make up to keep dodding that simple question you WONT answer i have asked you a THOUSAND times here.
 whats the NEXT lie you are going to make up to avoid answeing my question on the rams coming back to LA that you said they NEVER would?

comedy gold from you as always.
 you never fail to amuse me is the ONLY reason I did not put you on ignore years ago same as the other idiot troll jakey.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN sounds like some conspiracy guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAMS is formal know as '911 Conspiracy'...both names that puts him in the nut job category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> coming from a child i took to school  SEVERAL times years ago  that 9/11 was an inside job and you could not counter any of those facts back then or answer or counter ANY of them same as you NEVER answer my SIMPLE  question of-"what was it you were saying about the Rams never coming back to LA?"  and ALWAYS changing the subject to how shitty a team they are when i ask that SIMPLE AS PIE question,just shows as always what an idiot liar you are as always.well done.
> 
> "I" am not the coward who ALWAYS runs away with my tail between my legs REFUSING to answer that simple question or CHANGE the subject from my QUESTION on the Rams going back to LA, to how bad the Rams are playing this year.
> 
> you REALLY need to get over this childish gruge you have against me that I proved you wrong and MANY up i took you to school on this jesus christ kid.same old boring song and dance from dodgeball from you.
> 
> a great one of NEW lies you have to make up to keep dodding that simple question you WONT answer i have asked you a THOUSAND times here.
> whats the NEXT lie you are going to make up to avoid answeing my question on the rams coming back to LA that you said they NEVER would?
> 
> comedy gold from you as always.
> you never fail to amuse me is the ONLY reason I did not put you on ignore years ago same as the other idiot troll jakey.
Click to expand...


oh in SHORT since MANY people over the years besides myself have pointed out to you that you have reading comprehension problems,if THAT was too complicated for you to understand,here it is dummies style for you.

coming from YOU ,a kid who cant even answer ONE SIMPLE FUCKING  QUESTION about the Rams that you have dodged me on the last two years,THEN brings his childish grudge against me for proving you wrong on that,over into someone ELSES  thread recently,YOU are one to talk
.

ESPECIALLY since you do  THIS- going into Evade mode refusing to answer a tiny little question about being wrong on the Rams coming back to LA  since you cant admit to being wrong.

comedy gold from you as always.you never fail.
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt Fischer just get signed to an extension? I dont know who did,
> 
> Maybe the owner wants the fans to think he/she cares about winning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did.  However, that extension may have actually been signed before the season started and not announced.
> 
> Still, not a great beginning for this version of the LA Rams management.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Montrovant is correct Here.on one count anyways  but mistaken on the other.Fisher DID sign that extension but it was not before the season as he mentioned,it was just a a week or two ago.
> 
> The extension however specified in the writing however that the contract was NOT guaranteed or that he HAD to bring him back for next year and the next after that.That was NOT guaranteed in the contract..The ONLY thing Fisher WAS guaranteed in the fine print writing in the contract was MONEY,nothing else. Since you know how the lamestream media works,YOU  should not be surprised the LAMESTREAM media left out those key little details  right?
> 
> You are not going to doubt me on THIS one now are you  the same way you did when you said the Rams would never come back to LA back then as I have proved to you you indeed said many times over the years now are you?
> 
> something you failed to comprehend back then was I have a lot of of Ram fans CONTACTS in LA thta have inside information and an inside scoop on that neither you or most everyone here has which is why I humiliated so many people like you and and dozens of other who were SOOOO Sure they were never coming back.
> 
> I dont know WHY it is soooooo difficult for people around here to just simply be mature and and utter the words-congrats,you were right,I was wrong and hide behind the computer and make up one lie after another such as antiquity and rightwinger constantly do on this issue.
> 
> anyways,thanks again for ONCE not trolling on one of my threads and asking a fair question.Now THAT wasnt too hard now was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to be sure, the information is a bit scarce.  The best I can piece together is that they agreed to an extension in the preseason and it was actually signed a few weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay yes,you are correct,I forgot that part how it was drawn up in the pre season and put together and THEN signed a couple weeks ago so yeah you are correct,you nailed it.
> 
> I was going by this link here from a couple weeks that came out that day and forgot how it was drawn up in the pre season as you mentioned.
> 
> Report: Rams sign coach Jeff Fisher to two-year contract extension
> 
> Like I said,the agreement back then that he signed two weeks ago  did not guarantee he would remain their coach for the next two seasons when it was drawn up in the pre season,only the money WAS guaranteed for him for the next two years.
Click to expand...


so far that is the ONLY thing i have gotten wrong on here,yes you are correct it WAS drawn up in the preseason as you said,I  forgot about that one,thanks for reminding me of that.

It was drawn up in the pre season as you said and then signed a couple weeks ago also as you said with no guarantee that he would be coaching them for two years,just the money was.

everything else i said before in ALL my posts is accurate and correct,NOBODY has been able to counter ANY of it on here,they have failed miserably so they just come back with one childish insult after another in defeat instead of addressing the FACTS,they would be laughed out of debating hall in seconds if they debated there the way they do here not even answeing ONE SIMPLE QUESTION i have asked HUNDREDS of times but cant get an answer oon or running off with their tail between their legs instead of even trying to counter or address FACTS.


they just post smileys in defeat not even trying to counter my facts I give not addressing a single one of them.what kind of bullshit is THAT,come on.same old song and dance evasive tactics i get from them year after year when they are backed up against the wall and cant counter anything.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Did 9-11 ever win one point about the Trade Towards?  Even one?  



He is a disinfo agent for the bad guys.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt Fischer just get signed to an extension? I dont know who did,
> 
> Maybe the owner wants the fans to think he/she cares about winning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did.  However, that extension may have actually been signed before the season started and not announced.
> 
> Still, not a great beginning for this version of the LA Rams management.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Montrovant is correct Here.on one count anyways  but mistaken on the other.Fisher DID sign that extension but it was not before the season as he mentioned,it was just a a week or two ago.
> 
> The extension however specified in the writing however that the contract was NOT guaranteed or that he HAD to bring him back for next year and the next after that.That was NOT guaranteed in the contract..The ONLY thing Fisher WAS guaranteed in the fine print writing in the contract was MONEY,nothing else. Since you know how the lamestream media works,YOU  should not be surprised the LAMESTREAM media left out those key little details  right?
> 
> You are not going to doubt me on THIS one now are you  the same way you did when you said the Rams would never come back to LA back then as I have proved to you you indeed said many times over the years now are you?
> 
> something you failed to comprehend back then was I have a lot of of Ram fans CONTACTS in LA thta have inside information and an inside scoop on that neither you or most everyone here has which is why I humiliated so many people like you and and dozens of other who were SOOOO Sure they were never coming back.
> 
> I dont know WHY it is soooooo difficult for people around here to just simply be mature and and utter the words-congrats,you were right,I was wrong and hide behind the computer and make up one lie after another such as antiquity and rightwinger constantly do on this issue.
> 
> anyways,thanks again for ONCE not trolling on one of my threads and asking a fair question.Now THAT wasnt too hard now was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to be sure, the information is a bit scarce.  The best I can piece together is that they agreed to an extension in the preseason and it was actually signed a few weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay yes,you are correct,I forgot that part how it was drawn up in the pre season and put together and THEN signed a couple weeks ago so yeah you are correct,you nailed it.
> 
> I was going by this link here from a couple weeks that came out that day and forgot how it was drawn up in the pre season as you mentioned.
> 
> Report: Rams sign coach Jeff Fisher to two-year contract extension
> 
> Like I said,the agreement back then that he signed two weeks ago  did not guarantee he would remain their coach for the next two seasons when it was drawn up in the pre season,only the money WAS guaranteed for him for the next two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so far that is the ONLY thing i have gotten wrong on here,yes you are correct it WAS drawn up in the preseason as you said,I  forgot about that one,thanks for reminding me of that.
> 
> It was drawn up in the pre season as you said and then signed a couple weeks ago also as you said with no guarantee that he would be coaching them for two years,just the money was.
> 
> everything else i said before in ALL my posts is accurate and correct,NOBODY has been able to counter ANY of it on here,they have failed miserably so they just come back with one childish insult after another in defeat instead of addressing the FACTS,they would be laughed out of debating hall in seconds if they debated there the way they do here not even answeing ONE SIMPLE QUESTION i have asked HUNDREDS of times but cant get an answer oon or running off with their tail between their legs instead of even trying to counter or address FACTS.
> 
> 
> they just post smileys in defeat not even trying to counter my facts I give not addressing a single one of them.what kind of bullshit is THAT,come on.same old song and dance evasive tactics i get from them year after year when they are backed up against the wall and cant counter anything.
Click to expand...



getting this back on topic now,i turned in last night to monday night footballs halftime show,did you? if you did,you saw al michales and chris collingsworth talk about Fisers firing at halftime.

they mentioned that John Fassel their special teams coach will take over as interim head coach the rest of the year.He of course is the son of former Giants coach Jim Fassel who was also an offensive coordinater for like 4 or five teams in his NFL days.I liked him,he was a good coach. John I think would be a good candidate to take a serious  look at for them in the off season.


I dont know WHY so many people cannot accept pesky FACTS that Kroneke took a page out of the murdering bitch Georgia Frontiere,former owner of the Rams,that they are soooo stupid,they dont know the history of here that she murdered her husband to get control over the team.the year he drowned in a VERY suspecious accident,she took control of the team and moved them to ANAHEIM ,something he NEVER would have done,which lost a portion of their fanbase.

THEN she purposely sabotoged the team so they would be bad getting rif of their great players Eric Dickerson,Toby Harrah,Kevin Greene and many others then getting players that played like shit to replace them who did not belong in the NFL. she did that so she would get her wish of the fans being so pissed at her fro trading away the players they loved,that they would stop showing up for games and the place would be empty,her strategy WORKED unfortunately for the LA fans.

many trolls here make the ignorant assumption that LA fans stopped showing up for games in the early 90's because they would not stick with a loser.could not be ANYTHING further from the truth.

the REAL reason they stopped showing up,was they hated the THAT EVIL BITCH owner of the team.NOT the players or the poor play on the filed,the fans BEGGED her to sell the team to a competent owner so they were sick of HER justly so.she is burning in hell right now as we speak.

here she is.remember this FUCKING ASSHOLE BITCH WHORE?


----------



## JakeStarkey

so there is a football hell

ok


----------



## antiquity

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt Fischer just get signed to an extension? I dont know who did,
> 
> Maybe the owner wants the fans to think he/she cares about winning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did.  However, that extension may have actually been signed before the season started and not announced.
> 
> Still, not a great beginning for this version of the LA Rams management.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Montrovant is correct Here.on one count anyways  but mistaken on the other.Fisher DID sign that extension but it was not before the season as he mentioned,it was just a a week or two ago.
> 
> The extension however specified in the writing however that the contract was NOT guaranteed or that he HAD to bring him back for next year and the next after that.That was NOT guaranteed in the contract..The ONLY thing Fisher WAS guaranteed in the fine print writing in the contract was MONEY,nothing else. Since you know how the lamestream media works,YOU  should not be surprised the LAMESTREAM media left out those key little details  right?
> 
> You are not going to doubt me on THIS one now are you  the same way you did when you said the Rams would never come back to LA back then as I have proved to you you indeed said many times over the years now are you?
> 
> something you failed to comprehend back then was I have a lot of of Ram fans CONTACTS in LA thta have inside information and an inside scoop on that neither you or most everyone here has which is why I humiliated so many people like you and and dozens of other who were SOOOO Sure they were never coming back.
> 
> I dont know WHY it is soooooo difficult for people around here to just simply be mature and and utter the words-congrats,you were right,I was wrong and hide behind the computer and make up one lie after another such as antiquity and rightwinger constantly do on this issue.
> 
> anyways,thanks again for ONCE not trolling on one of my threads and asking a fair question.Now THAT wasnt too hard now was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to be sure, the information is a bit scarce.  The best I can piece together is that they agreed to an extension in the preseason and it was actually signed a few weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay yes,you are correct,I forgot that part how it was drawn up in the pre season and put together and THEN signed a couple weeks ago so yeah you are correct,you nailed it.
> 
> I was going by this link here from a couple weeks that came out that day and forgot how it was drawn up in the pre season as you mentioned.
> 
> Report: Rams sign coach Jeff Fisher to two-year contract extension
> 
> Like I said,the agreement back then that he signed two weeks ago  did not guarantee he would remain their coach for the next two seasons when it was drawn up in the pre season,only the money WAS guaranteed for him for the next two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so far that is the ONLY thing i have gotten wrong on here,yes you are correct it WAS drawn up in the preseason as you said,I  forgot about that one,thanks for reminding me of that.
> 
> It was drawn up in the pre season as you said and then signed a couple weeks ago also as you said with no guarantee that he would be coaching them for two years,just the money was.
> 
> everything else i said before in ALL my posts is accurate and correct,NOBODY has been able to counter ANY of it on here,they have failed miserably so they just come back with one childish insult after another in defeat instead of addressing the FACTS,they would be laughed out of debating hall in seconds if they debated there the way they do here not even answeing ONE SIMPLE QUESTION i have asked HUNDREDS of times but cant get an answer oon or running off with their tail between their legs instead of even trying to counter or address FACTS.
> 
> 
> they just post smileys in defeat not even trying to counter my facts I give not addressing a single one of them.what kind of bullshit is THAT,come on.same old song and dance evasive tactics i get from them year after year when they are backed up against the wall and cant counter anything.
Click to expand...


You need a new line.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did.  However, that extension may have actually been signed before the season started and not announced.
> 
> Still, not a great beginning for this version of the LA Rams management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Montrovant is correct Here.on one count anyways  but mistaken on the other.Fisher DID sign that extension but it was not before the season as he mentioned,it was just a a week or two ago.
> 
> The extension however specified in the writing however that the contract was NOT guaranteed or that he HAD to bring him back for next year and the next after that.That was NOT guaranteed in the contract..The ONLY thing Fisher WAS guaranteed in the fine print writing in the contract was MONEY,nothing else. Since you know how the lamestream media works,YOU  should not be surprised the LAMESTREAM media left out those key little details  right?
> 
> You are not going to doubt me on THIS one now are you  the same way you did when you said the Rams would never come back to LA back then as I have proved to you you indeed said many times over the years now are you?
> 
> something you failed to comprehend back then was I have a lot of of Ram fans CONTACTS in LA thta have inside information and an inside scoop on that neither you or most everyone here has which is why I humiliated so many people like you and and dozens of other who were SOOOO Sure they were never coming back.
> 
> I dont know WHY it is soooooo difficult for people around here to just simply be mature and and utter the words-congrats,you were right,I was wrong and hide behind the computer and make up one lie after another such as antiquity and rightwinger constantly do on this issue.
> 
> anyways,thanks again for ONCE not trolling on one of my threads and asking a fair question.Now THAT wasnt too hard now was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to be sure, the information is a bit scarce.  The best I can piece together is that they agreed to an extension in the preseason and it was actually signed a few weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay yes,you are correct,I forgot that part how it was drawn up in the pre season and put together and THEN signed a couple weeks ago so yeah you are correct,you nailed it.
> 
> I was going by this link here from a couple weeks that came out that day and forgot how it was drawn up in the pre season as you mentioned.
> 
> Report: Rams sign coach Jeff Fisher to two-year contract extension
> 
> Like I said,the agreement back then that he signed two weeks ago  did not guarantee he would remain their coach for the next two seasons when it was drawn up in the pre season,only the money WAS guaranteed for him for the next two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so far that is the ONLY thing i have gotten wrong on here,yes you are correct it WAS drawn up in the preseason as you said,I  forgot about that one,thanks for reminding me of that.
> 
> It was drawn up in the pre season as you said and then signed a couple weeks ago also as you said with no guarantee that he would be coaching them for two years,just the money was.
> 
> everything else i said before in ALL my posts is accurate and correct,NOBODY has been able to counter ANY of it on here,they have failed miserably so they just come back with one childish insult after another in defeat instead of addressing the FACTS,they would be laughed out of debating hall in seconds if they debated there the way they do here not even answeing ONE SIMPLE QUESTION i have asked HUNDREDS of times but cant get an answer oon or running off with their tail between their legs instead of even trying to counter or address FACTS.
> 
> 
> they just post smileys in defeat not even trying to counter my facts I give not addressing a single one of them.what kind of bullshit is THAT,come on.same old song and dance evasive tactics i get from them year after year when they are backed up against the wall and cant counter anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need a new line.....
Click to expand...


and YOU,  stupid arrogant child,,need to STOP BEING A FUCKING CHICKENSHIT COWARD TROLL COWARDLY RUNNING OFF WITH YOUR TAIL BETWEEN YOUR LEGS AS YOU HAVE THE LAST TWO HUNDRED TIMES THE LAST TWO YEARS  WHEN I ASK YOU THE SIMPLE FUCKING QUESTION BUT CANT GET AN ANSWER ON WHICH IS-

 " WHAT WAS IT YOU WERE SAYING TO ME ABOUT THE RAMS NEVER COMING BACK TO LA THE PAST TWO YEARS?"




Going into evade mode changing the topic to how they are a shitty team all the time when I NEVER said they would be good this year fucking moron  then too  scared to answer a SIMPLE  question and brings THAT up everytime or LIES and says "I" never admitted i was wrong about the year of them coming back when I CLEARLY proved you wrong on that as well here remember this,post# 47 here?
Gronkowski

oh let me guess son?,YOU never posted that OR  said that recently,someone ELSE hacked into your account  or your little brother got your password right? Yeah RIGHT.




 I ALSO proved on that thread you LIED about me that I never admitted i was wrong about the year when I DID admit I was off by ONE year and it would probably not be till 2016 as anyone who looks at that thread can see for themselves.

NEXT evasive one lliner from you to shoot down kid?


bring it on,i can do this all year long  if you wish.

you can lie all you want and evade all you want but that does not change the FACT you change the subject everytime i ask the question that proved you wrong.

anytime you are ready for more ass beatings from me son,again,bring it on,I am ready when you are..


----------



## JakeStarkey

LA RAM FAN said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Montrovant is correct Here.on one count anyways  but mistaken on the other.Fisher DID sign that extension but it was not before the season as he mentioned,it was just a a week or two ago.
> 
> The extension however specified in the writing however that the contract was NOT guaranteed or that he HAD to bring him back for next year and the next after that.That was NOT guaranteed in the contract..The ONLY thing Fisher WAS guaranteed in the fine print writing in the contract was MONEY,nothing else. Since you know how the lamestream media works,YOU  should not be surprised the LAMESTREAM media left out those key little details  right?
> 
> You are not going to doubt me on THIS one now are you  the same way you did when you said the Rams would never come back to LA back then as I have proved to you you indeed said many times over the years now are you?
> 
> something you failed to comprehend back then was I have a lot of of Ram fans CONTACTS in LA thta have inside information and an inside scoop on that neither you or most everyone here has which is why I humiliated so many people like you and and dozens of other who were SOOOO Sure they were never coming back.
> 
> I dont know WHY it is soooooo difficult for people around here to just simply be mature and and utter the words-congrats,you were right,I was wrong and hide behind the computer and make up one lie after another such as antiquity and rightwinger constantly do on this issue.
> 
> anyways,thanks again for ONCE not trolling on one of my threads and asking a fair question.Now THAT wasnt too hard now was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to be sure, the information is a bit scarce.  The best I can piece together is that they agreed to an extension in the preseason and it was actually signed a few weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay yes,you are correct,I forgot that part how it was drawn up in the pre season and put together and THEN signed a couple weeks ago so yeah you are correct,you nailed it.
> 
> I was going by this link here from a couple weeks that came out that day and forgot how it was drawn up in the pre season as you mentioned.
> 
> Report: Rams sign coach Jeff Fisher to two-year contract extension
> 
> Like I said,the agreement back then that he signed two weeks ago  did not guarantee he would remain their coach for the next two seasons when it was drawn up in the pre season,only the money WAS guaranteed for him for the next two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so far that is the ONLY thing i have gotten wrong on here,yes you are correct it WAS drawn up in the preseason as you said,I  forgot about that one,thanks for reminding me of that.
> 
> It was drawn up in the pre season as you said and then signed a couple weeks ago also as you said with no guarantee that he would be coaching them for two years,just the money was.
> 
> everything else i said before in ALL my posts is accurate and correct,NOBODY has been able to counter ANY of it on here,they have failed miserably so they just come back with one childish insult after another in defeat instead of addressing the FACTS,they would be laughed out of debating hall in seconds if they debated there the way they do here not even answeing ONE SIMPLE QUESTION i have asked HUNDREDS of times but cant get an answer oon or running off with their tail between their legs instead of even trying to counter or address FACTS.
> 
> 
> they just post smileys in defeat not even trying to counter my facts I give not addressing a single one of them.what kind of bullshit is THAT,come on.same old song and dance evasive tactics i get from them year after year when they are backed up against the wall and cant counter anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need a new line.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and YOU stupid arrogant CHILD,need to STOP being a fucking coward running off with your tail between your legs when I ask you the simple question i have asked you a hundred times the last two years STILL waiting for an answer on of-"what was it you were saying about the Rams never coming back to LA?
> 
> going into evade mode changing the topic to how they are a shitty team all the time when I NEVER said they would be good this year fucking moron who is scared to answer a simple question and brings THAT up everytime or LIES and says "I" never admitted i was wrong about the year of them coming back when I CLEARLY proved you wrong on that as well here remember this,post# 47 here?
> Gronkowski
> 
> oh let me guess,YOU never posted that or said that recently,someone ELSE hacked into your account  or your little brother got your password right?
> 
> which as I ALSO proved on that thread you LIED about me that I never admitted i was wrong about the year when I DID admit I was off by a year and it would probably not be till 2016.
> 
> NEXT evasive one lliner from you to shoot down kid?
> 
> 
> bring it on,i can do this all year if you wish.
> 
> you can lie all you want and evade all you want but that does not change the FACT you change the subject everytime i ask the question that proved you wrong.
> 
> anytime you are ready for more ass beatings son,again,bring it on,I am ready when you are..
Click to expand...

Oh, just shut up, 9-11.

You are a conspiracy goof, nothing more. 

You have never ass beat anyone in your life, much less on the board.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did.  However, that extension may have actually been signed before the season started and not announced.
> 
> Still, not a great beginning for this version of the LA Rams management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Montrovant is correct Here.on one count anyways  but mistaken on the other.Fisher DID sign that extension but it was not before the season as he mentioned,it was just a a week or two ago.
> 
> The extension however specified in the writing however that the contract was NOT guaranteed or that he HAD to bring him back for next year and the next after that.That was NOT guaranteed in the contract..The ONLY thing Fisher WAS guaranteed in the fine print writing in the contract was MONEY,nothing else. Since you know how the lamestream media works,YOU  should not be surprised the LAMESTREAM media left out those key little details  right?
> 
> You are not going to doubt me on THIS one now are you  the same way you did when you said the Rams would never come back to LA back then as I have proved to you you indeed said many times over the years now are you?
> 
> something you failed to comprehend back then was I have a lot of of Ram fans CONTACTS in LA thta have inside information and an inside scoop on that neither you or most everyone here has which is why I humiliated so many people like you and and dozens of other who were SOOOO Sure they were never coming back.
> 
> I dont know WHY it is soooooo difficult for people around here to just simply be mature and and utter the words-congrats,you were right,I was wrong and hide behind the computer and make up one lie after another such as antiquity and rightwinger constantly do on this issue.
> 
> anyways,thanks again for ONCE not trolling on one of my threads and asking a fair question.Now THAT wasnt too hard now was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to be sure, the information is a bit scarce.  The best I can piece together is that they agreed to an extension in the preseason and it was actually signed a few weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay yes,you are correct,I forgot that part how it was drawn up in the pre season and put together and THEN signed a couple weeks ago so yeah you are correct,you nailed it.
> 
> I was going by this link here from a couple weeks that came out that day and forgot how it was drawn up in the pre season as you mentioned.
> 
> Report: Rams sign coach Jeff Fisher to two-year contract extension
> 
> Like I said,the agreement back then that he signed two weeks ago  did not guarantee he would remain their coach for the next two seasons when it was drawn up in the pre season,only the money WAS guaranteed for him for the next two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so far that is the ONLY thing i have gotten wrong on here,yes you are correct it WAS drawn up in the preseason as you said,I  forgot about that one,thanks for reminding me of that.
> 
> It was drawn up in the pre season as you said and then signed a couple weeks ago also as you said with no guarantee that he would be coaching them for two years,just the money was.
> 
> everything else i said before in ALL my posts is accurate and correct,NOBODY has been able to counter ANY of it on here,they have failed miserably so they just come back with one childish insult after another in defeat instead of addressing the FACTS,they would be laughed out of debating hall in seconds if they debated there the way they do here not even answeing ONE SIMPLE QUESTION i have asked HUNDREDS of times but cant get an answer oon or running off with their tail between their legs instead of even trying to counter or address FACTS.
> 
> 
> they just post smileys in defeat not even trying to counter my facts I give not addressing a single one of them.what kind of bullshit is THAT,come on.same old song and dance evasive tactics i get from them year after year when they are backed up against the wall and cant counter anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need a new line.....
Click to expand...


so whats your NEXT evasive mode tactic one liner sentence   for me in your next post you are going to bring up in playing dodgeball with me that you have the past two years that I have asked the SAME  question to you over a 200 times now about your dozen or so asinine  rants the past two years that they would never come back to LA again going to be?

at LEAST you came up with a NEW one this time instead of the tiresome one about them being losers which was ALWAYS odd since I NEVER once in the last two years said they would be instant winners their first year in LA.

PROVE IT where I ONCE said they would be INSTANT WINNERS their  FIRST YEAR  year back in LA?  you CANT,yet you are obsessed with  giving me that SAME tiresome reply  answer EVERYTIME.jesus christ.that one is old already.


I give you credit for THAT much saying something NEW for a change in your cowardly dodgeball game you have played with me for two years now.well done.


NEXT entertaining one liner dodgeball sentence you have for me? bring it on son.


----------



## rightwinger

Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JakeStarkey said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to be sure, the information is a bit scarce.  The best I can piece together is that they agreed to an extension in the preseason and it was actually signed a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay yes,you are correct,I forgot that part how it was drawn up in the pre season and put together and THEN signed a couple weeks ago so yeah you are correct,you nailed it.
> 
> I was going by this link here from a couple weeks that came out that day and forgot how it was drawn up in the pre season as you mentioned.
> 
> Report: Rams sign coach Jeff Fisher to two-year contract extension
> 
> Like I said,the agreement back then that he signed two weeks ago  did not guarantee he would remain their coach for the next two seasons when it was drawn up in the pre season,only the money WAS guaranteed for him for the next two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so far that is the ONLY thing i have gotten wrong on here,yes you are correct it WAS drawn up in the preseason as you said,I  forgot about that one,thanks for reminding me of that.
> 
> It was drawn up in the pre season as you said and then signed a couple weeks ago also as you said with no guarantee that he would be coaching them for two years,just the money was.
> 
> everything else i said before in ALL my posts is accurate and correct,NOBODY has been able to counter ANY of it on here,they have failed miserably so they just come back with one childish insult after another in defeat instead of addressing the FACTS,they would be laughed out of debating hall in seconds if they debated there the way they do here not even answeing ONE SIMPLE QUESTION i have asked HUNDREDS of times but cant get an answer oon or running off with their tail between their legs instead of even trying to counter or address FACTS.
> 
> 
> they just post smileys in defeat not even trying to counter my facts I give not addressing a single one of them.what kind of bullshit is THAT,come on.same old song and dance evasive tactics i get from them year after year when they are backed up against the wall and cant counter anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need a new line.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and YOU stupid arrogant CHILD,need to STOP being a fucking coward running off with your tail between your legs when I ask you the simple question i have asked you a hundred times the last two years STILL waiting for an answer on of-"what was it you were saying about the Rams never coming back to LA?
> 
> going into evade mode changing the topic to how they are a shitty team all the time when I NEVER said they would be good this year fucking moron who is scared to answer a simple question and brings THAT up everytime or LIES and says "I" never admitted i was wrong about the year of them coming back when I CLEARLY proved you wrong on that as well here remember this,post# 47 here?
> Gronkowski
> 
> oh let me guess,YOU never posted that or said that recently,someone ELSE hacked into your account  or your little brother got your password right?
> 
> which as I ALSO proved on that thread you LIED about me that I never admitted i was wrong about the year when I DID admit I was off by a year and it would probably not be till 2016.
> 
> NEXT evasive one lliner from you to shoot down kid?
> 
> 
> bring it on,i can do this all year if you wish.
> 
> you can lie all you want and evade all you want but that does not change the FACT you change the subject everytime i ask the question that proved you wrong.
> 
> anytime you are ready for more ass beatings son,again,bring it on,I am ready when you are..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, just shut up, 9-11.
> 
> You are a conspiracy goof, nothing more.
> 
> You have never ass beat anyone in your life, much less on the board.
Click to expand...


conspiracy nut you are indeed  belieiving in the unproven conspiracy THEORY of the governments that  19 muslines were behind the attacks.great lies as always from you. next one?  you cant counter one thing i said,so one liners insults as you trolls always do in defeat.

love your game of dodgeball as well that i always point out to you that you wont talk about how  your lover rightwinger says EVERYDAY here the rams are playing in st louis this year when even YOU said he was wrong as i can prove if you so like yet you have tyour head up his ass at this site.



do i REALLY  have to did up that old post of your where you admitted i was right the rams are back in LA but your lover troll rightwinger who you kiss the ass of ALWAYS says here they are still in st louis this year?

waits for you to go into dodgeball mode and talk about me believing in conspiracy THEORIES instead of addressing this post.

ready when you are LIAR idiot.
bring in on your next DODGE same as antiuty does with me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise



see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
 as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.


.never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER OWNED up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.

keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.
> 
> 
> .never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER OWNED up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
Click to expand...

The best thing that ever happened to the city of Los Angeles is they avoided getting stuck with the miserable St Louis Rams


----------



## JakeStarkey

9-11 continues to act like JimmaBowie.

  Don't ever leave the board again.


----------



## Papageorgio

Josh McDaniels or Kyle Shanahan would be picks for the Rams job. They are not getting Harbaugh, he isn't leaving Michigan for an inferior job. No way will Carroll even consider the Rams job. Not sure what people are thinking.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> Josh McDaniels or Kyle Shanahan would be picks for the Rams job. They are not getting Harbaugh, he isn't leaving Michigan for an inferior job. No way will Carroll even consider the Rams job. Not sure what people are thinking.



Look what happened to the 49ers after they dumped Harbaugh




.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh McDaniels or Kyle Shanahan would be picks for the Rams job. They are not getting Harbaugh, he isn't leaving Michigan for an inferior job. No way will Carroll even consider the Rams job. Not sure what people are thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what happened to the 49ers after they dumped Harbaugh
Click to expand...


Why the hell would a good coach with a good gig now consider the Rams job? They have no offense, the defense is coming apart, this would be almost as stupid as taking the Cleveland job. 

So far this season the Rams have scored 5 touchdowns in their stadium. Atlanta scored 6 touchdowns in the stadium just last week. Goff may become a decent NFL QB after he figures out where the sun rises.


----------



## antiquity

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER
> 
> D up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing that ever happened to the city of Los Angeles is they avoided getting stuck with the miserable St Louis Rams
Click to expand...


If by chance the San Diego team moved to LA I am almost sure they would out draw the Lambs. LA couldn't support one team 20 years ago and now for some reason they think they can support two.

On Sunday, the Rams faced the Atlanta Falcons at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and, based on the game’s attendance, the honeymoon is already over for the NFL in Hollywood. Either that or a lot of Rams fans came dressed as empty seats.







Notice the clock and score in the upper left....Priceless


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh McDaniels or Kyle Shanahan would be picks for the Rams job. They are not getting Harbaugh, he isn't leaving Michigan for an inferior job. No way will Carroll even consider the Rams job. Not sure what people are thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what happened to the 49ers after they dumped Harbaugh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the hell would a good coach with a good gig now consider the Rams job? They have no offense, the defense is coming apart, this would be almost as stupid as taking the Cleveland job.
> 
> So far this season the Rams have scored 5 touchdowns in their stadium. Atlanta scored 6 touchdowns in the stadium just last week. Goff may become a decent NFL QB after he figures out where the sun rises.
Click to expand...


Fisher was willing to give up his job rather than start Goff

Must have seen something in practice


----------



## antiquity

LA RAM FAN said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.
> 
> 
> .never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER OWNED up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
Click to expand...


Los Angles has a NFL football team? News to me and obviously with all the empty seats people in LA don't believe it either.


----------



## rightwinger

antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER
> 
> D up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing that ever happened to the city of Los Angeles is they avoided getting stuck with the miserable St Louis Rams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by chance the San Diego team moved to LA I am almost sure they would out draw the Lambs. LA couldn't support one team 20 years ago and now for some reason they think they can support two.
> 
> On Sunday, the Rams faced the Atlanta Falcons at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and, based on the game’s attendance, the honeymoon is already over for the NFL in Hollywood. Either that or a lot of Rams fans came dressed as empty seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the clock and score in the upper left....Priceless
Click to expand...


How did the Falcons get a first and goal at the three only four seconds into the game?


----------



## antiquity

rightwinger said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER
> 
> D up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing that ever happened to the city of Los Angeles is they avoided getting stuck with the miserable St Louis Rams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by chance the San Diego team moved to LA I am almost sure they would out draw the Lambs. LA couldn't support one team 20 years ago and now for some reason they think they can support two.
> 
> On Sunday, the Rams faced the Atlanta Falcons at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and, based on the game’s attendance, the honeymoon is already over for the NFL in Hollywood. Either that or a lot of Rams fans came dressed as empty seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the clock and score in the upper left....Priceless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the Falcons get a first and goal at the three only four seconds into the game?
Click to expand...


They were playing the Rams.....


----------



## antiquity

rightwinger said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER
> 
> D up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing that ever happened to the city of Los Angeles is they avoided getting stuck with the miserable St Louis Rams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by chance the San Diego team moved to LA I am almost sure they would out draw the Lambs. LA couldn't support one team 20 years ago and now for some reason they think they can support two.
> 
> On Sunday, the Rams faced the Atlanta Falcons at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and, based on the game’s attendance, the honeymoon is already over for the NFL in Hollywood. Either that or a lot of Rams fans came dressed as empty seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the clock and score in the upper left....Priceless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the Falcons get a first and goal at the three only four seconds into the game?
Click to expand...


Rams fumbled the opening kickoff

Atlanta Falcons vs. Los Angeles Rams - Play-By-Play - December 11, 2016


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER
> 
> D up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing that ever happened to the city of Los Angeles is they avoided getting stuck with the miserable St Louis Rams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by chance the San Diego team moved to LA I am almost sure they would out draw the Lambs. LA couldn't support one team 20 years ago and now for some reason they think they can support two.
> 
> On Sunday, the Rams faced the Atlanta Falcons at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and, based on the game’s attendance, the honeymoon is already over for the NFL in Hollywood. Either that or a lot of Rams fans came dressed as empty seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the clock and score in the upper left....Priceless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the Falcons get a first and goal at the three only four seconds into the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rams fumbled the opening kickoff
> 
> Atlanta Falcons vs. Los Angeles Rams - Play-By-Play - December 11, 2016
Click to expand...


and this has exactly WHAT to do with my question your too much of stupid chickenshit coward to answer on the rams never coming back to LA?

run off, change the topic,evade mode everytime from you.


next ass beating from me? bring it on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER
> 
> D up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing that ever happened to the city of Los Angeles is they avoided getting stuck with the miserable St Louis Rams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by chance the San Diego team moved to LA I am almost sure they would out draw the Lambs. LA couldn't support one team 20 years ago and now for some reason they think they can support two.
> 
> On Sunday, the Rams faced the Atlanta Falcons at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and, based on the game’s attendance, the honeymoon is already over for the NFL in Hollywood. Either that or a lot of Rams fans came dressed as empty seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the clock and score in the upper left....Priceless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the Falcons get a first and goal at the three only four seconds into the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were playing the Rams.....
Click to expand...


which according to this man you have the head up the ass, of is still in st louis yet you take this troll seriously? well he is a child same as you so that explains it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.
> 
> 
> .never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER OWNED up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Los Angles has a NFL football team? News to me and obviously with all the empty seats people in LA don't believe it either.
Click to expand...


 you have alzheimers diseace since unlike your hero lover rightwinger,you HAVE admitted they are in LA this year many times these past  two months  without admitting you were proven when you said MANY times they would never come back stupid fuck.


----------



## rightwinger

Smartest move LA ever did was not waste money on bringing back the Rams

Maybe, in time, they can get an NFL team for real


----------



## Papageorgio

antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER
> 
> D up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing that ever happened to the city of Los Angeles is they avoided getting stuck with the miserable St Louis Rams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by chance the San Diego team moved to LA I am almost sure they would out draw the Lambs. LA couldn't support one team 20 years ago and now for some reason they think they can support two.
> 
> On Sunday, the Rams faced the Atlanta Falcons at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and, based on the game’s attendance, the honeymoon is already over for the NFL in Hollywood. Either that or a lot of Rams fans came dressed as empty seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the clock and score in the upper left....Priceless
Click to expand...


Pretty crazy that they would keep a coach that had five straight losing seasons. 

Somewhere in there you would think ownership would have gotten smart.

Jeff Fisher is tied as the coach with the most NFL losses. What a great accomplishment for the Rams. Now they get Seattle on a short week. The bulbs are dim in LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.
> 
> 
> .never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER OWNED up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Los Angles has a NFL football team? News to me and obviously with all the empty seats people in LA don't believe it either.
Click to expand...


and THIS stupid fuck kid has exactly WHAT to do with the OP topic on Fisher or the question I have asked you over 300 times the last two years refusing to give an answer since   you run away from me with your tail between your legs everytime always changing the subject as you are for the 301st time here?

lets see,what is is, like backpeddle number 301 from you now on my question of the Rams never coming back to LA now?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER
> 
> D up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing that ever happened to the city of Los Angeles is they avoided getting stuck with the miserable St Louis Rams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by chance the San Diego team moved to LA I am almost sure they would out draw the Lambs. LA couldn't support one team 20 years ago and now for some reason they think they can support two.
> 
> On Sunday, the Rams faced the Atlanta Falcons at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and, based on the game’s attendance, the honeymoon is already over for the NFL in Hollywood. Either that or a lot of Rams fans came dressed as empty seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the clock and score in the upper left....Priceless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the Falcons get a first and goal at the three only four seconds into the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were playing the Rams.....
Click to expand...


Thats the ticket,address your loverboy who whines to mommy all the time on being wrong about the Rams  never coming back to LA as he did in his first post on my thread.

the kid who  lives in his fantasyland that the Rams are in st louis this year.

 thats it,take seriously the kid who in the ONLY one in the forum who keeps saying they are still in st louis that year as the troll proved in his first post.thats the ticket,just address proven liars like him s such as yourself and say YOU have credibilty.comedy gold as always from you.never fails.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER
> 
> D up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing that ever happened to the city of Los Angeles is they avoided getting stuck with the miserable St Louis Rams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by chance the San Diego team moved to LA I am almost sure they would out draw the Lambs. LA couldn't support one team 20 years ago and now for some reason they think they can support two.
> 
> On Sunday, the Rams faced the Atlanta Falcons at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and, based on the game’s attendance, the honeymoon is already over for the NFL in Hollywood. Either that or a lot of Rams fans came dressed as empty seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the clock and score in the upper left....Priceless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the Falcons get a first and goal at the three only four seconds into the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rams fumbled the opening kickoff
> 
> Atlanta Falcons vs. Los Angeles Rams - Play-By-Play - December 11, 2016
Click to expand...


Lets see,what is that? ,backpeddle number 302 or something like that  from you now on the unaswered question from you I have asked you over 300 times in the last two years on the  Rams never coming back to LA,? ts hard to keep track.
backpeddle time indeed,desperation mode.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.
> 
> 
> .never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER OWNED up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Los Angles has a NFL football team? News to me and obviously with all the empty seats people in LA don't believe it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and THIS stupid fuck kid has exactly WHAT to do with the OP topic on Fisher or the question I have asked you over 300 times the last two years refusing to give an answer since   you run away from me with your tail between your legs everytime always changing the subject as you are for the 301st time here?
> 
> lets see,what is is, like backpeddle number 301 from you now on my question of the Rams never coming back to LA now?
Click to expand...

Rams have blown their chance of EVER returning to LA

Who would want them?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER
> 
> D up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing that ever happened to the city of Los Angeles is they avoided getting stuck with the miserable St Louis Rams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by chance the San Diego team moved to LA I am almost sure they would out draw the Lambs. LA couldn't support one team 20 years ago and now for some reason they think they can support two.
> 
> On Sunday, the Rams faced the Atlanta Falcons at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and, based on the game’s attendance, the honeymoon is already over for the NFL in Hollywood. Either that or a lot of Rams fans came dressed as empty seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the clock and score in the upper left....Priceless
Click to expand...




antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER
> 
> D up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing that ever happened to the city of Los Angeles is they avoided getting stuck with the miserable St Louis Rams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by chance the San Diego team moved to LA I am almost sure they would out draw the Lambs. LA couldn't support one team 20 years ago and now for some reason they think they can support two.
> 
> On Sunday, the Rams faced the Atlanta Falcons at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and, based on the game’s attendance, the honeymoon is already over for the NFL in Hollywood. Either that or a lot of Rams fans came dressed as empty seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the clock and score in the upper left....Priceless
Click to expand...



All this pic does is as you always do in your asinine rants is prove FOR me,that I am correct.

The way you do so is I said MANY times before the season began,that Kroneke would NOT put up with another losing season from Fisher as he did in st louis. He did not want to win in st louis,he did not care about them losing in st louis,he WANTED that in that dump.


LA RAM FAN said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER
> 
> D up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing that ever happened to the city of Los Angeles is they avoided getting stuck with the miserable St Louis Rams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by chance the San Diego team moved to LA I am almost sure they would out draw the Lambs. LA couldn't support one team 20 years ago and now for some reason they think they can support two.
> 
> On Sunday, the Rams faced the Atlanta Falcons at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and, based on the game’s attendance, the honeymoon is already over for the NFL in Hollywood. Either that or a lot of Rams fans came dressed as empty seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the clock and score in the upper left....Priceless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the Falcons get a first and goal at the three only four seconds into the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were playing the Rams.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the ticket,address your loverboy who whines to mommy all the time on being wrong about the Rams  never coming back to LA as he did in his first post on my thread.
> 
> the kid who  lives in his fantasyland that the Rams are in st louis this year.
> 
> thats it,take seriously the kid who in the ONLY one in the forum who keeps saying they are still in st louis that year as the troll proved in his first post.thats the ticket,just address proven liars like him s such as yourself and say YOU have credibilty.comedy gold as always from you.never fails.
Click to expand...



back to whine to mommy in defeat and  shit in my thread as always i see rightwinger.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Like clockwork,back to whine to mommy in defeat as always and shit in my thread as always i see rightwinger.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER
> 
> D up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing that ever happened to the city of Los Angeles is they avoided getting stuck with the miserable St Louis Rams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by chance the San Diego team moved to LA I am almost sure they would out draw the Lambs. LA couldn't support one team 20 years ago and now for some reason they think they can support two.
> 
> On Sunday, the Rams faced the Atlanta Falcons at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and, based on the game’s attendance, the honeymoon is already over for the NFL in Hollywood. Either that or a lot of Rams fans came dressed as empty seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the clock and score in the upper left....Priceless
Click to expand...


Yeah it proves the game just STARTED moron. that is the BEGINNING  of the game you stupid fuck troll.

obviously you have NEVER lived or been to california because if you had,you would know traffic ESPECIALLY in LA is horrendous and extremely difficult to get to games there because the traffic on the highway is bumper to bumper,its a parking lot ESPECIALLY  on sundays. Not that this has anything to do with the topic or my question i have asked you hundreds of times to answer the last two years but wont so thats no surprise at all.

People always say BS as well that LA does not support the Dodgers as well,that they always have empty seats. Those idiots dont know that because of the LA bumper to bumper traffic out there,how it takes four hours to get to games out there,that they are always late getting there to games all the time. think it is any different with Rams games moron? it is actually WORSE because it is on a sunday,chuch day with familys getting out of church

as always,you just help prove FOR ME how I am right all the time for the most part. That is BECAUSE I said MANY times BEFORE the season began that Kroneke would NOT put up with Fisher losing in LA as he did in st louis.

He did not care about losing in st louis.He WANTED that to happen.He did the same thing with the Rams in st louis that the evil former bitch owner Georgia Frontiere did with the Rams in LA so she could move them to st louis,lost on PURPOSE.


I said before the season began many time that if Kroneke brought Fisher back next year,that there would be empty seats like that everywhere because that would prove to them he is not trying to win and does not care.who in their right mind would renew their season tickets for a jerk owner who doesnt want to win? Kroneke REALISES that and that is WHY he fired fisher after that game you stupid fuck troll.


----------



## rightwinger

You don't have problems with traffic at Rams games....who would want to go?

At least if they played in LA they could find some homeless to attend


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER
> 
> D up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing that ever happened to the city of Los Angeles is they avoided getting stuck with the miserable St Louis Rams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by chance the San Diego team moved to LA I am almost sure they would out draw the Lambs. LA couldn't support one team 20 years ago and now for some reason they think they can support two.
> 
> On Sunday, the Rams faced the Atlanta Falcons at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and, based on the game’s attendance, the honeymoon is already over for the NFL in Hollywood. Either that or a lot of Rams fans came dressed as empty seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the clock and score in the upper left....Priceless
Click to expand...


Yeah its priceless in showing what an idiot troll you.

Like clockwork and as always,as always,you are desperately grasping at straws cause you cant handle the constant ass beatings you are getting from me on this thread and have the last two years on this topic of them never coming back to LA.same old song and dance backpeddling from you as always.
run away coward.

Great fantasy and conspiracy THEORY of yours you are inventing there as well in thinking that the Chargers would have more people to show up for their games in LA than the Rams would.Now THAT  theory of yours  IS priceless because the FACTS prove as always,you are a clueless stupid fuck. here is WHY

The first year the Chargers came into existence,they played all their games in LA. Despite having a successful winning record of 8-4 that year and making it as far as advancing to the AFC championship game  that season,the average attendance for all those games was a mere 10,000. around there.

Well the Rams in that same season,despite the fact they had a horrible year finishing with a mere 4-8 record,guess what THEIR average season attendance was that year?  over 77,000. 


oh and in polls taken in san diego most that were polled and asked the question if they would still go see charger games in LA if they moved there,most of them polled said no. LA has only 5% of charger fans there.They are greatly outnumbered there as opposed to the numbers in SD. and not only that but football fans in LA who were polled on what team they wanted back the most between the Rams and chargers,the majority polled said the Rams of course with 60% saying they wanted the Rams with the chargers at a laughable 5%

oh and  san diego fans are always holding up signs in their stadium that read- I wont go to LA. as well.

Ram fans wont support the chargers either they have said EVEN if they became superbowl contenders and as history proved in my statistics i just posted,they would NOT.lol

for once in your life you DID get SOMETHING correct however about the LA situation, yes it WOULD be suicide if the NFL was that stupid enough to bring in another team into LA.that amazingly you got right somehow.well done. History has proven they WILL support one team as long as it is the Rams and ONLY the Rams. They try and bring in TWO teams in LA.it wont work,it will be disasterous.

History  has proven LA has passion ONLY for the Rams,nobody else. LA is not like new york.LA already has USC and UCLA so anything more than one NFL team and that would be suicide  for the NFL if they were really a bunch of stupid idiots and decided to do that.

The NFL realises that and that is WHY i dont believe they will be stupid enough to vote on allowing the chargers to move to LA because history has proven LA has passion ONLY for the Rams,nobody else.

 I dont think they will do be stupid like that and do that but the NFL is run by a bunch of idiots so anything is possible for them so they MIGHT,i dont know.I just do know that charger fans would not show up for games there and it would be the same story as it was before in 1960 with only 10,000 charger fans showing up for games there.

They never supported the Chargers when they were there and they never supported the Raiders either.The Rams were the ONLY team that they ever supported well. so yeah you actually got something right on this topic for once in your life. even though it has NOTHING to do with my thread tiltle of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER
> 
> D up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing that ever happened to the city of Los Angeles is they avoided getting stuck with the miserable St Louis Rams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by chance the San Diego team moved to LA I am almost sure they would out draw the Lambs. LA couldn't support one team 20 years ago and now for some reason they think they can support two.
> 
> On Sunday, the Rams faced the Atlanta Falcons at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and, based on the game’s attendance, the honeymoon is already over for the NFL in Hollywood. Either that or a lot of Rams fans came dressed as empty seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the clock and score in the upper left....Priceless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it proves the game just STARTED moron. that is the BEGINNING  of the game you stupid fuck troll.
> 
> obviously you have NEVER lived or been to california because if you had,you would know traffic ESPECIALLY in LA is horrendous and extremely difficult to get to games there because the traffic on the highway is bumper to bumper,its a parking lot ESPECIALLY  on sundays. Not that this has anything to do with the topic or my question i have asked you hundreds of times to answer the last two years but wont so thats no surprise at all.
> 
> People always say BS as well that LA does not support the Dodgers as well,that they always have empty seats. Those idiots dont know that because of the LA bumper to bumper traffic out there,how it takes four hours to get to games out there,that they are always late getting there to games all the time. think it is any different with Rams games moron? it is actually WORSE because it is on a sunday,chuch day with familys getting out of church
> 
> as always,you just help prove FOR ME how I am right all the time for the most part. That is BECAUSE I said MANY times BEFORE the season began that Kroneke would NOT put up with Fisher losing in LA as he did in st louis.
> 
> He did not care about losing in st louis.He WANTED that to happen.He did the same thing with the Rams in st louis that the evil former bitch owner Georgia Frontiere did with the Rams in LA so she could move them to st louis,lost on PURPOSE.
> 
> 
> I said before the season began many time that if Kroneke brought Fisher back next year,that there would be empty seats like that everywhere because that would prove to them he is not trying to win and does not care.who in their right mind would renew their season tickets for a jerk owner who doesnt want to win? Kroneke REALISES that and that is WHY he fired fisher after that game you stupid fuck troll.
Click to expand...


back ti whine and cry to mommy as you always do again when you cant counter facts in this post  agent rightwinger.what else is new?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Now that Kroneke has PROVEN to the fans he wont put up with Fisher losing in LA as he did in st louis as I said  "MANY" times before the season began that he would NOT,with a new coach as long as the guy is not some proven moron like say -MIke Riley of the chargers for example. "someone I KNEW was a bad idea for the chargers to select as a head coach way back then." With a NEW coach now,fans are going to get excited again and turn out in droves next year. THAT you can quote me on if you like chickenshit coward and lover boy of rightwingers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER
> 
> D up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing that ever happened to the city of Los Angeles is they avoided getting stuck with the miserable St Louis Rams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by chance the San Diego team moved to LA I am almost sure they would out draw the Lambs. LA couldn't support one team 20 years ago and now for some reason they think they can support two.
> 
> On Sunday, the Rams faced the Atlanta Falcons at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and, based on the game’s attendance, the honeymoon is already over for the NFL in Hollywood. Either that or a lot of Rams fans came dressed as empty seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the clock and score in the upper left....Priceless
Click to expand...


Lets see,what is this, like  backpeddle number 303  from you now  kid   on a question i have asked at least that many times to you the last two years and never got an answer on?  just to watch you do this hundreds of times when backed into a corner-

Not that this has anything to with the topic of my OP or my unanswered question from the past two years, but as i said,the clock shows the game has just STARTED with just a minute into the game. you OBVIOUSLY  never have been to california or LA  because anyone that has,knows it takes at LEAST two hours to get to that stadium because the traffic on  the highway is bumper to bumper,a parking lot ESPECIALLY on a sunday when familys are getting out of church so they are ALWAYS getting there late on arrival.

clueless out towners,stupid fucks like YOU, say the same thing about the dodgers.they ALWAYS s say that they  have terrible fan support because they go by all the empty seats they see in the stands in the first 3 innings or so too ignorant to understand LA is the WORST place in the world to drive around to to get to a destination on time because they get off work at 5.00 and rushhour traffic is a traffic jam bumper to bumper on the highway going 5 miles an hour most the time,so it is not uncommon that ti takes them four hours or so to get to tge games so of COURSE there are going to be a lot of empty seats in the stands at the start of a dodgers baseball game.

that is WHY they dont understand,WHY they leave early as well because they are working stiffs and it takes 4 hours on average to get out of the stadium and get home

It is even WORSE on sunday afternoons as hard as it is to believe, because it is the WEEKEND where everyone is out enjoying their time off from work with their friends and familys and many familys are dodging the traffic coming out of church trying to get to the games you stupid fuck unthinking troll.you never thought of any of those pesky little facts obviously.


now time to go back and bury your head in your lovers ass rightwinger kiddie,


----------



## antiquity

If you would have gone to the web site I provided you would have seen a lot of shots of the empty stands at varies stages of the game...but of course you had to go off on another of your many childish temper tantrums. Complete with the foul language. I can image you are a loser Hillary supporter in mourning and feeling frustrated in defeat that causes you to lash out with your continuing mindless ranting and raving..

Watch the video: Los Angeles Rams Play to Empty Stadium During Week 14 Loss: Video


----------



## Papageorgio

What a screwed up thread. The OP starts out about Fisher being fired and then keeps derailing his own thread with a lot of BS baggage that he can't handle from a year ago.

Are we talking about the firing of Fisher or is this another Rams are in LA thread?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Okay I realise you have reading comprehension problems "as others have pointed that you to before in the past" so that being the case,I will spread out my posts since I know TOO much reading for you in one post.makes you get delusional and misintrpret things so here goes one of a few of them now.

childish temper tantrems? oh my the irony.

whatever son.

All I have been doing on this thread is laughing at your stupidity and cowardness you have displayed not only on this thread but from the past two years of backpeddling over a question i have asked over 300 times to you the last two years but as of yet,.have still not gotten an answer from you on on that I have waited for.  you always do this- everytime changing the subject as you did in this post of yours.

oh and lies from you as always.I have only been LAUGHING at you in this whole thread because as always,like CLOCKWORK,you cowardly run off from my question I have asked you the last two years always changing the subject as you have on this WHOLE THREAD.

To no surprise you show you MISINTERPRET things "which OTHERS have pointed that out to you before in the past as well." you somehow misinterpret me LAUGHING at you to childish temper tantrems.Oh my god you clearly are delusional.worse than you ever have been now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and it has obviously never occured to you that since you always CHANGE the subject over a question i have asked you over 300 times plus the past two years but have yet to get an answer on from you as of this date.

It obviously never crossed your mind that that is WHY i save my foul mouth language mostly for YOU at this site ESPECIALLY since you kiss the ass of rightwinger,USMB's resident troll who is the ONLY poster at this forum who goes around saying they are still playing in st louis this year which at LEAST a handful of other people back in the summer have called him out besides myself what an idiot he is for saying that.

you go and talk to HIM and then you whine like the crybaby you are to alex about him talking to me on HIS thread? getting the thread off topic on Gronkowski.?

thanks proving what a fucking hypocrite troll you are as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PLUS you made up a LIE about me in your childish grudge you have against me on me proving you wrong they would come back to LA,that you brought your grudge over to someone elses thread recently and changed the topic of HIS thread just because he spoke to me. 

you of course will deny and ignore that THAT was childish of YOU to say that to him of course same as you always childishly ignore my question from the past two years.

oh and you ALSO as we BOTH know,made up an OUTRIGHT lie recently that i called you out on over on HIS thread after YOU started a shit slinging contest between us by changing the topic of his OP to talking about a poster.

and you wonder WHY I give you foul mouth language all the time and then cry like you are an innocent victem.

oh and that is ALL YOU have ever done with me in every single one of your posts the past two years when i ask you the question about the Rams never coming back to LA. throw childish temper tantrems cause you are too arrogant to admit you are wrong on ANYTHING.and like clockwork,do THIS-

as you have on my thread in every post and same as you have done the last two years despite the 300 times PLUS i have asked the question but to this date.STILL have not gotten an answer on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and dont do as you always do and misinterpret this last post HERE OF MINE in my long speech to you, as me having a childish temper tantrem as you always do when i ask you about the question on the Rams never coming back to LA.  I am putting it in caps because you wont answer the fucking question.lol

you WONT answer a SIMPLE FUCKING QUESTION I have asked you 300 times PLUS the past two years AS WELL AS ON THIS THREAD MANY TIMES and then you go and whine like the crybaby you are about my foulmouth language.grow the fuck up kid and answer a SIMPLE FUCKING QUESTION I HAVE ASKED YOU OVER 300 TIMES THE LAST TWO YEARS I AM STILL WAITING FOR AN ANSWER ON.

oh and just so you know,that was not me throwing a temper tantrem as you will think if i dont tell you,that was me spelling things out to you dummies style in CAPS so I MIGHT magically finally get that answer to that question you have run away from me on the last two year.gets tiresome watching you do this-over and over and over again the past two years.

you wont answer a QUESTION,you better be prepared for the foulmouth language from me.

Cant have it BOTH ways son.it doesnt work like that in the real world. answer the fucking question or keep getting my wrath,it is YOUR choice.since you have not answered the question the past two years,no reason to think you ever will but i cant give up hope now.

NOBODY here is forcing you putting a gun to your head to read my posts, yet you DO and then you cry like a baby because someone is mean to you since you wont answer a question they have been asking the last two years.

grow the fuck up kid and answer the fucking question from the past two years i been waiting for.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> oh and it has obviously never occured to you that since you always CHANGE the subject over a question i have asked you over 300 times plus the past two years but have yet to get an answer on from you as of this date.
> 
> It obviously never crossed your mind that that is WHY i save my foul mouth language mostly for YOU at this site ESPECIALLY since you kiss the ass of rightwinger,USMB's resident troll who is the ONLY poster at this forum who goes around saying they are still playing in st louis this year which at LEAST a handful of other people back in the summer have called him out besides myself what an idiot he is for saying that.
> 
> you go and talk to HIM and then you whine like the crybaby you are to alex about him talking to me on HIS thread? getting the thread off topic on Gronkowski.?
> 
> thanks proving what a fucking hypocrite troll you are as always.


Hard to believe you still buy into the NFL fantasy that LA would want the stinking Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

USMB's resident troll ^"who antiquity has the head up the ass of"  coming back to whine to mommy in defeat as always  on me taking him to school that they were never coming back to LA.


as always.like clockwork,never fails.soooo predictable he is.


the butthurt from antquity and his lover rightwinger flows as always they were proven wrong .

its funny that even your LOVER agrees with me that post of mine just now is hilarious .i LOVE IT.


----------



## rightwinger

St Louis can keep their Rams

Nobody else would want them


----------



## LA RAM FAN

As always,your theories are the most moronic theorys ever in the fact I was the happiest man alive when that evil mass murdering whore bitch did not get elected.seriously,WHERE do you come up with this FUNNY shit?
where do you pull this out of,your BUTT?

Thats the funniest backpeddle I have EVER seen from you beforeon my question i cant get an answer from you on the past two years that you go into meltdown mode and and then thrown childish temper tantrems since you are so butthurt i proved you wrong the fact you were soooo sure you were right.


but that is nothing,whats even MORE funny is that decribes your bed time lover RIGHTWINGER to a tee.you have obviously not seen ANY OF HIS POSTS since the election on HIS butthurt how he is depressed over HITler losing.oh my the irony and ammunition you just gave me that works AGAINST you a always.comedy gold.best post ever from you,hands down,no contest.





sorry could not help myself with the record smileys i posted bu that WAS the most comedy gold i ever seen from you since AGAIN,you described your lover troll RIGHTWINGER to a tee on his butthurt the last two months he has displayed  cause his mass murdering bitch idol  did not get elected.

You will never top yourself here as the funniest post ever at this forum.well done.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> As always,your theories are the most moronic theorys ever in the fact I was the happiest man alive when that evil mass murdering whore bitch did not get elected.seriously,WHERE do you come up with this FUNNY shit?
> where do you pull this out of,your BUTT?
> 
> Thats the funniest backpeddle I have EVER seen from you beforeon my question i cant get an answer from you on the past two years that you go into meltdown mode and and then thrown childish temper tantrems since you are so butthurt i proved you wrong the fact you were soooo sure you were right.
> 
> 
> but that is nothing,whats even MORE funny is that decribes your bed time lover RIGHTWINGER to a tee.you have obviously not seen ANY OF HIS POSTS since the election on HIS butthurt how he is depressed over HITler losing.oh my the irony and ammunition you just gave me that works AGAINST you a always.comedy gold.best post ever from you,hands down,no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry could not help myself with the record smileys i posted bu that WAS the most comedy gold i ever seen from you since AGAIN,you described your lover troll RIGHTWINGER to a tee on his butthurt the last two months he has displayed  cause his mass murdering bitch idol  did not get elected.
> 
> You will never top yourself here as the funniest post ever at this forum.well done.



LOL....Do I own this guy or what!


----------



## Papageorgio

911 Inside Job is melting down, rant after silly rant!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> 911 Inside Job is melting down, rant after silly rant!


That was a nice interception. I wish 911watched football he's missing a good one

Oops. Not an interception. Rigged!


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always,your theories are the most moronic theorys ever in the fact I was the happiest man alive when that evil mass murdering whore bitch did not get elected.seriously,WHERE do you come up with this FUNNY shit?
> where do you pull this out of,your BUTT?
> 
> Thats the funniest backpeddle I have EVER seen from you beforeon my question i cant get an answer from you on the past two years that you go into meltdown mode and and then thrown childish temper tantrems since you are so butthurt i proved you wrong the fact you were soooo sure you were right.
> 
> 
> but that is nothing,whats even MORE funny is that decribes your bed time lover RIGHTWINGER to a tee.you have obviously not seen ANY OF HIS POSTS since the election on HIS butthurt how he is depressed over HITler losing.oh my the irony and ammunition you just gave me that works AGAINST you a always.comedy gold.best post ever from you,hands down,no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry could not help myself with the record smileys i posted bu that WAS the most comedy gold i ever seen from you since AGAIN,you described your lover troll RIGHTWINGER to a tee on his butthurt the last two months he has displayed  cause his mass murdering bitch idol  did not get elected.
> 
> You will never top yourself here as the funniest post ever at this forum.well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....Do I own this guy or what!
Click to expand...

This is his nightmare. Pete the cheat whipping his ass


----------



## antiquity

Papageorgio said:


> 911 Inside Job is melting down, rant after silly rant!



I here it directly from his mommy she is tried of him living in her basement and has decided to kick him out.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 911 Inside Job is melting down, rant after silly rant!
> 
> 
> 
> That was a nice interception. I wish 911watched football he's missing a good one
> 
> Oops. Not an interception. Rigged!
Click to expand...


pooper as always, is tellling LIES   about me i see. IGNORING  how i am taking his lover antiquity to school LAUGHING at how just as he has done the last two years with me,how on this thread as well, he runs off and changes the topic all the time of a question he wont answer i have asked him the last two years over 300 times on many other different threads as well as on this one. AS WELL AS ONE THIS ONE.
. some how he thinks me LAUGHING at his lover antquity,I am having meltdowns.

 meltdowns of huge LAUGHTER over antquitys stupidity and cowardness to answer a  simple question of mine that has gone unanswered from him  the last two years on many different threads and on this thread as well,YES,i WONT DENY THAT.

POOPER dimissis my pesky FACTS on this thread  as rant after rant as well I see since he KNOWS they are all true and he cant counter them. that is WHY i put him on ignore over two years ago.

That and because he makes up lies about me as he just did same as his lover antquity.

 I only dont put antquity on ignore like i did with pooper two years ago  since I get so much entertaintment of him going into meltdown mode getting angry throwing temper tantrems over a question on  the rams I have asked him the last two years but cant get an answer on.

oh and sealy,PLEASE dont start imitating anquity here,the poster next to rightwinger who is the biggest troll in the sports section because they both can NEVER admit when they have been proven wrong by me.

No offense,you are one of only a few rare posters here that dont go around making up lies about me ans that is WHY you are one of the few posters here i respect in the sports section.

You never said the Rams were never coming back to LA and then when I proved that poster wrong and asked them that simple question -what was it you were saying about the Rams never comig back to LA? go and change the TOPIC and run off and not answer the question as the two biggest idiots in the sports section rightwinger and anquity troll have done the  last two years.

everytime i ask them that simple question they do this- EVERY time like clockwork,it never fails.


anyways,I bring his name up because you seem to be getting the same alzheimers diseace HE always displays with me making untrue statements that I never said because I have said MANY times this past football season I will keep watching NFL football but ONLY the Rams games. do you not remember that dude?

Howerever I will probably not even watch charger games either since it looks like they will be in LA next year as well so fuck the chargers.I will hate them as much as i hated the Rams my most hated team in the NFL the last 20 years till this year of course.

so pleae,get the FACTS straight,I DO watch NFL football but ONLY if it is the Rams,got it? good.thanks.

oh and dont be like  pooper and idiot antquity troll, and say this is a rant okay? Its just a favor I am askng from you just to get the facts straight that I DO watch NFL football when it IS the Rams.

Hope I did not offend you here on anything in this post?  no hard feelings,at least from ME towards you of course. get it right next time with the facts I ask that I DO watch Ram games.thats all I ask. thats not much now,is it?

again,hope I did not offend you there in anything i said. IF i did,again,sorry if i did.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always,your theories are the most moronic theorys ever in the fact I was the happiest man alive when that evil mass murdering whore bitch did not get elected.seriously,WHERE do you come up with this FUNNY shit?
> where do you pull this out of,your BUTT?
> 
> Thats the funniest backpeddle I have EVER seen from you beforeon my question i cant get an answer from you on the past two years that you go into meltdown mode and and then thrown childish temper tantrems since you are so butthurt i proved you wrong the fact you were soooo sure you were right.
> 
> 
> but that is nothing,whats even MORE funny is that decribes your bed time lover RIGHTWINGER to a tee.you have obviously not seen ANY OF HIS POSTS since the election on HIS butthurt how he is depressed over HITler losing.oh my the irony and ammunition you just gave me that works AGAINST you a always.comedy gold.best post ever from you,hands down,no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry could not help myself with the record smileys i posted bu that WAS the most comedy gold i ever seen from you since AGAIN,you described your lover troll RIGHTWINGER to a tee on his butthurt the last two months he has displayed  cause his mass murdering bitch idol  did not get elected.
> 
> You will never top yourself here as the funniest post ever at this forum.well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....Do I own this guy or what!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is his nightmare. Pete the cheat whipping his ass
Click to expand...




I do indeed own anquity and agent rightwinger, thats obvious. hee hee

 the way he came on my thread and cried in his first post to his mommy as he always does.that was priceless,like clockwork,he is so easy to predict.comedy gold.

just he cried to mommy in his first post here on my thread -i should be a prophet since he is so easy to predict,He has whined and cried to his mommy ALL YEAR long same as antquity  butthurt over the fact i proved him wrong and took him to school after all his asininje rants  he was soooooo sure  of that the Rams would never come back to LA.

that is WHY antquity loves him and worships him  so much,cause they are two peas in a pod always whining to mommy in defeat that they got an ass beating from me on this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

anyways enough of that there sealy,as far as what you just said about the Game itself? Hey my LOS ANGLES team made me proud last night.

I knew it was an extreme long shot that they would beat that mother fucker pete the cheat and asshole wilson "who i have also lost respect for because he is coward afraid to call his own play."

they made me proud last night because I never asked them to WIN the game,that would be asking too much from them.what I WANTED from them,I got which was a much MUCH better effort from the whole team than what they gave the last two weeks against the patriots and falcons where they gave no effort whatsover in those previous two games before this one and that is because they were motivated last night since fisher they wanted gone,was fired.

well my LOS ANGELES team did not win lat night and thats okay,it was a long shot.I am still proud of them because they at LEAST gave a much MUCH better effort last night against the seahawks than they did the last two weeks against the patriots and falcons where there was no effort whatsoever in those two games to try and win and that is because Fisher is gone is why they put forth effort finally last night. they stood toe to toe with a team that should be back to back superbowl champs last night being down by only one touchdown through all the way through the end of the third quarter with just 4 minutes left.that is pretty good against a defense like seattles on the road. 

collingswoirth said what i said earlier that this game will only hep make Jared goff a better quaterback next season when he has a whole off season to work with his teammates.that you got to face a team with a very gooddefense like this and go through these hard knocks to get better saying troy aikmen,went through it,john elway,dan mariono,peyton manning and many others.he is so correct on that.

this was the perfect team for Goff to face last night to build on his experience heading into next season.If not for so many miscues and droppped passes by those recivers who have no business playing in the NFL,this game would have been much closer just as collingsworth and michales said.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always,your theories are the most moronic theorys ever in the fact I was the happiest man alive when that evil mass murdering whore bitch did not get elected.seriously,WHERE do you come up with this FUNNY shit?
> where do you pull this out of,your BUTT?
> 
> Thats the funniest backpeddle I have EVER seen from you beforeon my question i cant get an answer from you on the past two years that you go into meltdown mode and and then thrown childish temper tantrems since you are so butthurt i proved you wrong the fact you were soooo sure you were right.
> 
> 
> but that is nothing,whats even MORE funny is that decribes your bed time lover RIGHTWINGER to a tee.you have obviously not seen ANY OF HIS POSTS since the election on HIS butthurt how he is depressed over HITler losing.oh my the irony and ammunition you just gave me that works AGAINST you a always.comedy gold.best post ever from you,hands down,no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry could not help myself with the record smileys i posted bu that WAS the most comedy gold i ever seen from you since AGAIN,you described your lover troll RIGHTWINGER to a tee on his butthurt the last two months he has displayed  cause his mass murdering bitch idol  did not get elected.
> 
> You will never top yourself here as the funniest post ever at this forum.well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....Do I own this guy or what!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is his nightmare. Pete the cheat whipping his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do indeed own anquity and agent rightwinger, thats obvious. hee hee
> 
> the way he came on my thread and cried in his first post to his mommy as he always does.that was priceless,like clockwork,he is so easy to predict.comedy gold.
> 
> just he cried to mommy in his first post here on my thread -i should be a prophet since he is so easy to predict,He has whined and cried to his mommy ALL YEAR long same as antquity  butthurt over the fact i proved him wrong and took him to school after all his asininje rants  he was soooooo sure  of that the Rams would never come back to LA.
> 
> that is WHY antquity loves him and worships him  so much,cause they are two peas in a pod always whining to mommy in defeat that they got an ass beating from me on this.
Click to expand...


Repeat after me....

I am rightwingers bitch
I do whatever he wants me to do
I lose control on his command


----------



## Papageorgio

Wow, more derailing, the idiot can't stay on topic in his own thread. Fucking idiot.

Who do you think could be the next coach of the Lambs?


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always,your theories are the most moronic theorys ever in the fact I was the happiest man alive when that evil mass murdering whore bitch did not get elected.seriously,WHERE do you come up with this FUNNY shit?
> where do you pull this out of,your BUTT?
> 
> Thats the funniest backpeddle I have EVER seen from you beforeon my question i cant get an answer from you on the past two years that you go into meltdown mode and and then thrown childish temper tantrems since you are so butthurt i proved you wrong the fact you were soooo sure you were right.
> 
> 
> but that is nothing,whats even MORE funny is that decribes your bed time lover RIGHTWINGER to a tee.you have obviously not seen ANY OF HIS POSTS since the election on HIS butthurt how he is depressed over HITler losing.oh my the irony and ammunition you just gave me that works AGAINST you a always.comedy gold.best post ever from you,hands down,no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry could not help myself with the record smileys i posted bu that WAS the most comedy gold i ever seen from you since AGAIN,you described your lover troll RIGHTWINGER to a tee on his butthurt the last two months he has displayed  cause his mass murdering bitch idol  did not get elected.
> 
> You will never top yourself here as the funniest post ever at this forum.well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....Do I own this guy or what!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is his nightmare. Pete the cheat whipping his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do indeed own anquity and agent rightwinger, thats obvious. hee hee
> 
> the way he came on my thread and cried in his first post to his mommy as he always does.that was priceless,like clockwork,he is so easy to predict.comedy gold.
> 
> just he cried to mommy in his first post here on my thread -i should be a prophet since he is so easy to predict,He has whined and cried to his mommy ALL YEAR long same as antquity  butthurt over the fact i proved him wrong and took him to school after all his asininje rants  he was soooooo sure  of that the Rams would never come back to LA.
> 
> that is WHY antquity loves him and worships him  so much,cause they are two peas in a pod always whining to mommy in defeat that they got an ass beating from me on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeat after me....
> 
> I am rightwingers bitch
> I do whatever he wants me to do
> I lose control on his command
Click to expand...


You and antiquity own him. Look how he goes off when either of you post. He claims to have me on ignore, but he would not be able to see any of my posts, nor would he know what I say, yet he does. He is a lying sack of crap. 

Which makes him the biggest loser on this board!


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 911 Inside Job is melting down, rant after silly rant!
> 
> 
> 
> That was a nice interception. I wish 911watched football he's missing a good one
> 
> Oops. Not an interception. Rigged!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pooper as always, is tellling LIES   about me i see. IGNORING  how i am taking his lover antiquity to school LAUGHING at how just as he has done the last two years with me,how on this thread as well, he runs off and changes the topic all the time of a question he wont answer i have asked him the last two years over 300 times on many other different threads as well as on this one. AS WELL AS ONE THIS ONE.
> . some how he thinks me LAUGHING at his lover antquity,I am having meltdowns.
> 
> meltdowns of huge LAUGHTER over antquitys stupidity and cowardness to answer a  simple question of mine that has gone unanswered from him  the last two years on many different threads and on this thread as well,YES,i WONT DENY THAT.
> 
> POOPER dimissis my pesky FACTS on this thread  as rant after rant as well I see since he KNOWS they are all true and he cant counter them. that is WHY i put him on ignore over two years ago.
> 
> That and because he makes up lies about me as he just did same as his lover antquity.
> 
> I only dont put antquity on ignore like i did with pooper two years ago  since I get so much entertaintment of him going into meltdown mode getting angry throwing temper tantrems over a question on  the rams I have asked him the last two years but cant get an answer on.
> 
> oh and sealy,PLEASE dont start imitating anquity here,the poster next to rightwinger who is the biggest troll in the sports section because they both can NEVER admit when they have been proven wrong by me.
> 
> No offense,you are one of only a few rare posters here that dont go around making up lies about me ans that is WHY you are one of the few posters here i respect in the sports section.
> 
> You never said the Rams were never coming back to LA and then when I proved that poster wrong and asked them that simple question -what was it you were saying about the Rams never comig back to LA? go and change the TOPIC and run off and not answer the question as the two biggest idiots in the sports section rightwinger and anquity troll have done the  last two years.
> 
> everytime i ask them that simple question they do this- EVERY time like clockwork,it never fails.
> 
> 
> anyways,I bring his name up because you seem to be getting the same alzheimers diseace HE always displays with me making untrue statements that I never said because I have said MANY times this past football season I will keep watching NFL football but ONLY the Rams games. do you not remember that dude?
> 
> Howerever I will probably not even watch charger games either since it looks like they will be in LA next year as well so fuck the chargers.I will hate them as much as i hated the Rams my most hated team in the NFL the last 20 years till this year of course.
> 
> so pleae,get the FACTS straight,I DO watch NFL football but ONLY if it is the Rams,got it? good.thanks.
> 
> oh and dont be like  pooper and idiot antquity troll, and say this is a rant okay? Its just a favor I am askng from you just to get the facts straight that I DO watch NFL football when it IS the Rams.
> 
> Hope I did not offend you here on anything in this post?  no hard feelings,at least from ME towards you of course. get it right next time with the facts I ask that I DO watch Ram games.thats all I ask. thats not much now,is it?
> 
> again,hope I did not offend you there in anything i said. IF i did,again,sorry if i did.
Click to expand...


No, I'm just having fun.  Be flattered because now whenever I see or hear about the Rams I think of you.  You make me enjoy watching Seattle.  Every time I see Pete the Cheat I think about you.  You crack me up.  I just like having fun with you because you put the Fanatic in fan.  LOL.  

P.S.  I don't ever remember you predicting the Rams would be back in LA.  You said they were going to stay in St. Louis and that's where you wanted them to stay.  If I recall correctly it was you who was wrong and Papagiorgio was right.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Wow, more derailing, the idiot can't stay on topic in his own thread. Fucking idiot.
> 
> Who do you think could be the next coach of the Lambs?



I'm predicting it here and now.  And if it comes true you will NEVER hear the end of it.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always,your theories are the most moronic theorys ever in the fact I was the happiest man alive when that evil mass murdering whore bitch did not get elected.seriously,WHERE do you come up with this FUNNY shit?
> where do you pull this out of,your BUTT?
> 
> Thats the funniest backpeddle I have EVER seen from you beforeon my question i cant get an answer from you on the past two years that you go into meltdown mode and and then thrown childish temper tantrems since you are so butthurt i proved you wrong the fact you were soooo sure you were right.
> 
> 
> but that is nothing,whats even MORE funny is that decribes your bed time lover RIGHTWINGER to a tee.you have obviously not seen ANY OF HIS POSTS since the election on HIS butthurt how he is depressed over HITler losing.oh my the irony and ammunition you just gave me that works AGAINST you a always.comedy gold.best post ever from you,hands down,no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry could not help myself with the record smileys i posted bu that WAS the most comedy gold i ever seen from you since AGAIN,you described your lover troll RIGHTWINGER to a tee on his butthurt the last two months he has displayed  cause his mass murdering bitch idol  did not get elected.
> 
> You will never top yourself here as the funniest post ever at this forum.well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....Do I own this guy or what!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is his nightmare. Pete the cheat whipping his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do indeed own anquity and agent rightwinger, thats obvious. hee hee
> 
> the way he came on my thread and cried in his first post to his mommy as he always does.that was priceless,like clockwork,he is so easy to predict.comedy gold.
> 
> just he cried to mommy in his first post here on my thread -i should be a prophet since he is so easy to predict,He has whined and cried to his mommy ALL YEAR long same as antquity  butthurt over the fact i proved him wrong and took him to school after all his asininje rants  he was soooooo sure  of that the Rams would never come back to LA.
> 
> that is WHY antquity loves him and worships him  so much,cause they are two peas in a pod always whining to mommy in defeat that they got an ass beating from me on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeat after me....
> 
> I am rightwingers bitch
> I do whatever he wants me to do
> I lose control on his command
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and antiquity own him. Look how he goes off when either of you post. He claims to have me on ignore, but he would not be able to see any of my posts, nor would he know what I say, yet he does. He is a lying sack of crap.
> 
> Which makes him the biggest loser on this board!
Click to expand...


Oh stop being so mean.  

But it is funny he said he is happy with his teams 24 to 3 lose to a team that a week before got it's ass handed to it by Green Bay who's only 7 and 6 right now.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 911 Inside Job is melting down, rant after silly rant!
> 
> 
> 
> That was a nice interception. I wish 911watched football he's missing a good one
> 
> Oops. Not an interception. Rigged!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pooper as always, is tellling LIES   about me i see. IGNORING  how i am taking his lover antiquity to school LAUGHING at how just as he has done the last two years with me,how on this thread as well, he runs off and changes the topic all the time of a question he wont answer i have asked him the last two years over 300 times on many other different threads as well as on this one. AS WELL AS ONE THIS ONE.
> . some how he thinks me LAUGHING at his lover antquity,I am having meltdowns.
> 
> meltdowns of huge LAUGHTER over antquitys stupidity and cowardness to answer a  simple question of mine that has gone unanswered from him  the last two years on many different threads and on this thread as well,YES,i WONT DENY THAT.
> 
> POOPER dimissis my pesky FACTS on this thread  as rant after rant as well I see since he KNOWS they are all true and he cant counter them. that is WHY i put him on ignore over two years ago.
> 
> That and because he makes up lies about me as he just did same as his lover antquity.
> 
> I only dont put antquity on ignore like i did with pooper two years ago  since I get so much entertaintment of him going into meltdown mode getting angry throwing temper tantrems over a question on  the rams I have asked him the last two years but cant get an answer on.
> 
> oh and sealy,PLEASE dont start imitating anquity here,the poster next to rightwinger who is the biggest troll in the sports section because they both can NEVER admit when they have been proven wrong by me.
> 
> No offense,you are one of only a few rare posters here that dont go around making up lies about me ans that is WHY you are one of the few posters here i respect in the sports section.
> 
> You never said the Rams were never coming back to LA and then when I proved that poster wrong and asked them that simple question -what was it you were saying about the Rams never comig back to LA? go and change the TOPIC and run off and not answer the question as the two biggest idiots in the sports section rightwinger and anquity troll have done the  last two years.
> 
> everytime i ask them that simple question they do this- EVERY time like clockwork,it never fails.
> 
> 
> anyways,I bring his name up because you seem to be getting the same alzheimers diseace HE always displays with me making untrue statements that I never said because I have said MANY times this past football season I will keep watching NFL football but ONLY the Rams games. do you not remember that dude?
> 
> Howerever I will probably not even watch charger games either since it looks like they will be in LA next year as well so fuck the chargers.I will hate them as much as i hated the Rams my most hated team in the NFL the last 20 years till this year of course.
> 
> so pleae,get the FACTS straight,I DO watch NFL football but ONLY if it is the Rams,got it? good.thanks.
> 
> oh and dont be like  pooper and idiot antquity troll, and say this is a rant okay? Its just a favor I am askng from you just to get the facts straight that I DO watch NFL football when it IS the Rams.
> 
> Hope I did not offend you here on anything in this post?  no hard feelings,at least from ME towards you of course. get it right next time with the facts I ask that I DO watch Ram games.thats all I ask. thats not much now,is it?
> 
> again,hope I did not offend you there in anything i said. IF i did,again,sorry if i did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm just having fun.  Be flattered because now whenever I see or hear about the Rams I think of you.  You make me enjoy watching Seattle.  Every time I see Pete the Cheat I think about you.  You crack me up.  I just like having fun with you because you put the Fanatic in fan.  LOL.
> 
> P.S.  I don't ever remember you predicting the Rams would be back in LA.  You said they were going to stay in St. Louis and that's where you wanted them to stay.  If I recall correctly it was you who was wrong and Papagiorgio was right.
Click to expand...


I predicted the Rams would move in 2016, 911 inside job said they would move in 2015. Both were close, I just happened to be just a bit closer.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, more derailing, the idiot can't stay on topic in his own thread. Fucking idiot.
> 
> Who do you think could be the next coach of the Lambs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm predicting it here and now.  And if it comes true you will NEVER hear the end of it.
Click to expand...


That would be shocking. I can't see him leaving what he called his "dream job." If the money was right maybe. The only team I could see Harbaugh leaving the Michigan job for would be reuniting with Luck in Indianapolis and I doubt that would happen.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....Do I own this guy or what!
> 
> 
> 
> This is his nightmare. Pete the cheat whipping his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do indeed own anquity and agent rightwinger, thats obvious. hee hee
> 
> the way he came on my thread and cried in his first post to his mommy as he always does.that was priceless,like clockwork,he is so easy to predict.comedy gold.
> 
> just he cried to mommy in his first post here on my thread -i should be a prophet since he is so easy to predict,He has whined and cried to his mommy ALL YEAR long same as antquity  butthurt over the fact i proved him wrong and took him to school after all his asininje rants  he was soooooo sure  of that the Rams would never come back to LA.
> 
> that is WHY antquity loves him and worships him  so much,cause they are two peas in a pod always whining to mommy in defeat that they got an ass beating from me on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeat after me....
> 
> I am rightwingers bitch
> I do whatever he wants me to do
> I lose control on his command
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and antiquity own him. Look how he goes off when either of you post. He claims to have me on ignore, but he would not be able to see any of my posts, nor would he know what I say, yet he does. He is a lying sack of crap.
> 
> Which makes him the biggest loser on this board!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh stop being so mean.
> 
> But it is funny he said he is happy with his teams 24 to 3 lose to a team that a week before got it's ass handed to it by Green Bay who's only 7 and 6 right now.
Click to expand...


No expectations in Rams Land.

Do you realize that the Falcons have had more offensive touchdowns last week at the Rams home stadium than the Rams have had all season at home.


----------



## antiquity

Papageorgio said:


> No expectations in Rams Land.
> 
> Do you realize that the Falcons have had more offensive touchdowns last week at the Rams home stadium than the Rams have had all season at home.



Priceless!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, more derailing, the idiot can't stay on topic in his own thread. Fucking idiot.
> 
> Who do you think could be the next coach of the Lambs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm predicting it here and now.  And if it comes true you will NEVER hear the end of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be shocking. I can't see him leaving what he called his "dream job." If the money was right maybe. The only team I could see Harbaugh leaving the Michigan job for would be reuniting with Luck in Indianapolis and I doubt that would happen.
Click to expand...

I think in 3 or 6 years harbaugh will move on and it wouldn't shock because he seems to get bored and if he gets Michigan winning again and turns it over to someone good Michigan fans will get over it.

It would be nice if he retired at Michigan. Hed be like Bo shembecker


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> No expectations in Rams Land.
> 
> Do you realize that the Falcons have had more offensive touchdowns last week at the Rams home stadium than the Rams have had all season at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priceless!
Click to expand...





antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> No expectations in Rams Land.
> 
> Do you realize that the Falcons have had more offensive touchdowns last week at the Rams home stadium than the Rams have had all season at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priceless!
Click to expand...


Priceless? you mean priceless as in watching you BACKPEDDLE here for like what? the 305th time now over a question on the Rams I have asked you the past two years and have not gotten an answer on that I am STILL waiting for an answer on from you  two years later now? you mean THAT priceless act? priceless from you INDEED.that is for sure.

pricless is watching you BACKPEDDLE not only the past two years on threads of it i have asked you the same question on,but on THIS thread as well watching you run off and then go into evasive action and change the topic as you have in this entire thread where like CLOCKWORK,you do this- EVERYTIME i ask the question.that is priceless indeed.


waits for you and pooper to come back and misinterpret my laughing smileys and me laughing at your stupidity as temper tantrems.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> No expectations in Rams Land.
> 
> Do you realize that the Falcons have had more offensive touchdowns last week at the Rams home stadium than the Rams have had all season at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priceless!
Click to expand...

Priceless watching you backpeddle over a two year old UNANSWERED question doing this- all the time when asked the two year old UNANSWERED question.now THAT is priceless.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 911 Inside Job is melting down, rant after silly rant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I here it directly from his mommy she is tried of him living in her basement and has decided to kick him out.
Click to expand...


that is what your lover rightingers mommy did to him alright and the fact you came up with that theory it obviously happened to your bed lover,but YOU as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> If you would have gone to the web site I provided you would have seen a lot of shots of the empty stands at varies stages of the game...but of course you had to go off on another of your many childish temper tantrums. Complete with the foul language. I can image you are a loser Hillary supporter in mourning and feeling frustrated in defeat that causes you to lash out with your continuing mindless ranting and raving..
> 
> Watch the video: Los Angeles Rams Play to Empty Stadium During Week 14 Loss: Video



as always,whine like the crybaby troll you are. as i said before,this post will easily hands down,go down as the funniest post you have ever posted,1000 times funnier than all your other previous posts COMBINED!!!!!!!!!

the reason? FIRST OFF, as you always do when you are proven wrong,you LIE saying I am ranting and raving just cause you cant counter one single FACT here I have listed on this thread and SOMEHOW incredibly,mistake and misintrepret me constantly laughing at you and your stupidity and refusal to answer a two year old question, with multiple LAUGHING smileys as temper tantrems like YOU always throw over my TWO YEAR OLD QUESTION  on the Rams you wont answer.comedy gold.

THAT only scratches the SURFACE though because SECONDLY,and this is WHY this post goes down easily hands down as the funniest post you have ever posted is because you pull this THEORY out of your ass,that I am moaning and whining over Hillery losing the election when it is quite the opposite.I threw a party until the wee hours of the night when she lost.

But the reason WHY this post is comedy gold from you is because this post about Hillery WOULD have been factual had you been talking about your lover and bedbuddy RIGHTWINGER because obviously you have never ventured out of the sports section since because if you HAD,you would know that is all HE has done the last two months is bitch and moan about his hero,the mass murderer and bitch,losing the election the least two months which is no surpirse of course cause he always said she would get elected and anybody who knows him,knows he would KILL HIMSELF first before admitting he was wrong.that is why he is your hero of course since he is your twin brother.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and little kid anquity,in case that post was too long winded for you,i know you have reading comprehension problems,here it is in SHORT for you DUMMIES STYLE.

That hillery post of someone whining and moaning because she lost the election was indeed accurate,the ONLY problem with that  post though is you had the wrong person.That describes your bedlover rightwinger accurately down to the TEE.

obviously you have never ventured outside of the sports forum because had you done so,you would KNOW that is all HE has done the last two months is bitch and moan about helliery losing after being so sure she would win.



waits for you to say I am having a temper tantrem.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....Do I own this guy or what!
> 
> 
> 
> This is his nightmare. Pete the cheat whipping his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do indeed own anquity and agent rightwinger, thats obvious. hee hee
> 
> the way he came on my thread and cried in his first post to his mommy as he always does.that was priceless,like clockwork,he is so easy to predict.comedy gold.
> 
> just he cried to mommy in his first post here on my thread -i should be a prophet since he is so easy to predict,He has whined and cried to his mommy ALL YEAR long same as antquity  butthurt over the fact i proved him wrong and took him to school after all his asininje rants  he was soooooo sure  of that the Rams would never come back to LA.
> 
> that is WHY antquity loves him and worships him  so much,cause they are two peas in a pod always whining to mommy in defeat that they got an ass beating from me on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeat after me....
> 
> I am rightwingers bitch
> I do whatever he wants me to do
> I lose control on his command
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and antiquity own him. Look how he goes off when either of you post. He claims to have me on ignore, but he would not be able to see any of my posts, nor would he know what I say, yet he does. He is a lying sack of crap.
> 
> Which makes him the biggest loser on this board!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh stop being so mean.
> 
> But it is funny he said he is happy with his teams 24 to 3 lose to a team that a week before got it's ass handed to it by Green Bay who's only 7 and 6 right now.
Click to expand...


these trolls are would ONLY be being mean to you since you are the only one here that reads their lies and backpeddling. well Like I said,anquity troll is the exception because i do read his cause it is so much fun watching him go into meltdownmode and throw temper tantrems changing the topic everytime i ask him the same unanswered two year old question about the Rams

they are so butthurt that they were proven wrong by me on them never coming back that i am sure you have noticed they are NOW throwing childish insults as anquity just recently did since he is so butthurt and angry i proved him wrong.

what cracks me up about these three morons,anquity,pooper and USMB's resident troll rightwinger," the biggest liar to ever grace these boards."is that NONE of them could ever agree with each other in the NFL's relocation back to LA.

USMB'S resident troll rightwinger for instance,said the chargers would be back in LA before the Rams ever came back. see for yourself here in post#84  here in this link.

The Rams are not going back to LA

Chargers have a better chance
expect Rams to be back in LA next year.



Pooper like the idiot troll he is,was stupid and moronic enough to actually think that Carson was for real,that the chargers actually might be in carson this year playing and share a stadium with the Raiders actually saying two years ago-"LA could go from having zero teams in LA to having three teams."seriously,I am not making this up.I can show you the link to that one as well where he said that back then if you like also?.

that was WHY I put pooper on ignore two years ago and have kept him on it ever since because I TRIED to explain to him back then that carson was a hoax,a fantasy cooked up by the NFL and the papers just to for a story to try and get people guessing trying to keep a lid on it that the Rams were coming back.

I TRIED using logic and common sense with him telling back then carson was a fantasy hoax because ANYBODY in california,will tell you the same thing I did back then,that the SITE they chose for carson,was a TOXIC LANDDUMP and that was WHY it would never happen.That logic and common sense of course just went through one ear and out the others of poopers. that is comedy gold that he actually took carson serious because even a CHILD could have figured that one out,that it was a hoax.come on.



oh and USMB'S resident troll rightwinger of course like the whining crybaby troll he is stilll lives in denial on this issue trying to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis with juvenile posts like this below which MANY people have told besides myself,he is an idiot as well for posing this as he did recently.

post#25 here.
Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!

HE needs to stop making this juvenile post whining to his mommy in defeat all the time knowing i took him to school.Its only fellow juvenile children like pooper and his bedlover anquity that ignore how childish he is since they have the same childish mind.

many posters here in the sports section have in the past LAUGHED at this juvenile post of his in  calling them that   you just dont see them talk about it now because they dont hang around here all the time as his fellow juvenile posters pooper and anquity trolls do.


----------



## rightwinger

Jeff Fisher firing was an inside job

The destruction of the Rams was a controlled demo and they lose at freefall speeds





.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers have a better chance

see this is all i heard two years ago from the whining crybaby trolls rightwinger and anquioty over a DOZEN times in their asinine rants-

The Rams are not going back to LA

Chargers have a better chance

now that they have been proven wrong and WONT answer a simple question,they are so butthurt and angry they were proven wrong by me that they are throwing childish insults backpeddling in defeat.


waits to hear I ma having a temper tantrem from lauhing at their stupidity and cowardness  to admit they were proven wrong.

i had about a handful of people back then who would say to me in PM's you make excellent points.I dont know why they ignore them and wont watch those videos.oh well you will get the last laugh on them in the end which I AM of course and have been enjoing the last two years their meltdowns.so they can insult me all they want since they are so butthurt i proved them wrong and are too childish to admit defeat.i love it,just proves how juvenile they are showing the whole world they cant admit when they have been proven wrong.


waits to hear I am having a tempet tantrem from anquity or pooper.


you know ironically from what rightwinger said two years ago,he MIGHT be halfway right on something which would be the FIRST time ever in his miserable existance cause the chargers could very well join the Rams in LA this year which is something I always said was a strong possibility.I always said the Rams were a 100% done deal,that the chargers were 50/50 for the 2015 season when it became clear we WERE for sure going to have a team in LA for this season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i notice how after post# 90 of mine the butthurt hurts USMB's resident troll as.always,crys to mommy in defeat.like clockwork,never fails.


----------



## rightwinger

Jeff Fisher is still secretly coaching the Rams


----------



## antiquity

LA RAM FAN said:


> i notice how after post# 90 of mine the butthurt hurts USMB's resident troll as.always,crys to mommy in defeat.like clockwork,never fails.



Did notice after your first post on this thread no one continues to read our resident ranter and raver? I am surprised your mommy allowed you to take her computer when she kick you out of her basement.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is his nightmare. Pete the cheat whipping his ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do indeed own anquity and agent rightwinger, thats obvious. hee hee
> 
> the way he came on my thread and cried in his first post to his mommy as he always does.that was priceless,like clockwork,he is so easy to predict.comedy gold.
> 
> just he cried to mommy in his first post here on my thread -i should be a prophet since he is so easy to predict,He has whined and cried to his mommy ALL YEAR long same as antquity  butthurt over the fact i proved him wrong and took him to school after all his asininje rants  he was soooooo sure  of that the Rams would never come back to LA.
> 
> that is WHY antquity loves him and worships him  so much,cause they are two peas in a pod always whining to mommy in defeat that they got an ass beating from me on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeat after me....
> 
> I am rightwingers bitch
> I do whatever he wants me to do
> I lose control on his command
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and antiquity own him. Look how he goes off when either of you post. He claims to have me on ignore, but he would not be able to see any of my posts, nor would he know what I say, yet he does. He is a lying sack of crap.
> 
> Which makes him the biggest loser on this board!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh stop being so mean.
> 
> But it is funny he said he is happy with his teams 24 to 3 lose to a team that a week before got it's ass handed to it by Green Bay who's only 7 and 6 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> these trolls are would ONLY be being mean to you since you are the only one here that reads their lies and backpeddling. well Like I said,anquity troll is the exception because i do read his cause it is so much fun watching him go into meltdownmode and throw temper tantrems changing the topic everytime i ask him the same unanswered two year old question about the Rams
> 
> they are so butthurt that they were proven wrong by me on them never coming back that i am sure you have noticed they are NOW throwing childish insults as anquity just recently did since he is so butthurt and angry i proved him wrong.
> 
> what cracks me up about these three morons,anquity,pooper and USMB's resident troll rightwinger," the biggest liar to ever grace these boards."is that NONE of them could ever agree with each other in the NFL's relocation back to LA.
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger for instance,said the chargers would be back in LA before the Rams ever came back. see for yourself here in post#84  here in this link.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper like the idiot troll he is,was stupid and moronic enough to actually think that Carson was for real,that the chargers actually might be in carson this year playing and share a stadium with the Raiders actually saying two years ago-"LA could go from having zero teams in LA to having three teams."seriously,I am not making this up.I can show you the link to that one as well where he said that back then if you like also?.
> 
> that was WHY I put pooper on ignore two years ago and have kept him on it ever since because I TRIED to explain to him back then that carson was a hoax,a fantasy cooked up by the NFL and the papers just to for a story to try and get people guessing trying to keep a lid on it that the Rams were coming back.
> 
> I TRIED using logic and common sense with him telling back then carson was a fantasy hoax because ANYBODY in california,will tell you the same thing I did back then,that the SITE they chose for carson,was a TOXIC LANDDUMP and that was WHY it would never happen.That logic and common sense of course just went through one ear and out the others of poopers. that is comedy gold that he actually took carson serious because even a CHILD could have figured that one out,that it was a hoax.come on.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and USMB'S resident troll rightwinger of course like the whining crybaby troll he is stilll lives in denial on this issue trying to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis with juvenile posts like this below which MANY people have told besides myself,he is an idiot as well for posing this as he did recently.
> 
> post#25 here.
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
> 
> HE needs to stop making this juvenile post whining to his mommy in defeat all the time knowing i took him to school.Its only fellow juvenile children like pooper and his bedlover anquity that ignore how childish he is since they have the same childish mind.
> 
> many posters here in the sports section have in the past LAUGHED at this juvenile post of his in  calling them that   you just dont see them talk about it now because they dont hang around here all the time as his fellow juvenile posters pooper and anquity trolls do.
Click to expand...

So how did all this rams moving feud start. And where did you first hear rumor. There's something missing in the story you're telling. Start from the beginning.


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Jeff Fisher is still secretly coaching the Rams


Until they make him cut the mustache he's still the coach.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> Chargers have a better chance
> 
> see this is all i heard two years ago from the whining crybaby trolls rightwinger and anquioty over a DOZEN times in their asinine rants-
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> 
> now that they have been proven wrong and WONT answer a simple question,they are so butthurt and angry they were proven wrong by me that they are throwing childish insults backpeddling in defeat.
> 
> 
> waits to hear I ma having a temper tantrem from lauhing at their stupidity and cowardness  to admit they were proven wrong.
> 
> i had about a handful of people back then who would say to me in PM's you make excellent points.I dont know why they ignore them and wont watch those videos.oh well you will get the last laugh on them in the end which I AM of course and have been enjoing the last two years their meltdowns.so they can insult me all they want since they are so butthurt i proved them wrong and are too childish to admit defeat.i love it,just proves how juvenile they are showing the whole world they cant admit when they have been proven wrong.
> 
> 
> waits to hear I am having a tempet tantrem from anquity or pooper.
> 
> 
> you know ironically from what rightwinger said two years ago,he MIGHT be halfway right on something which would be the FIRST time ever in his miserable existance cause the chargers could very well join the Rams in LA this year which is something I always said was a strong possibility.I always said the Rams were a 100% done deal,that the chargers were 50/50 for the 2015 season when it became clear we WERE for sure going to have a team in LA for this season.



The Chargers will move to LA

At least LA will get a decent organization with a decent QB

Let St Louis keep the Rams


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do indeed own anquity and agent rightwinger, thats obvious. hee hee
> 
> the way he came on my thread and cried in his first post to his mommy as he always does.that was priceless,like clockwork,he is so easy to predict.comedy gold.
> 
> just he cried to mommy in his first post here on my thread -i should be a prophet since he is so easy to predict,He has whined and cried to his mommy ALL YEAR long same as antquity  butthurt over the fact i proved him wrong and took him to school after all his asininje rants  he was soooooo sure  of that the Rams would never come back to LA.
> 
> that is WHY antquity loves him and worships him  so much,cause they are two peas in a pod always whining to mommy in defeat that they got an ass beating from me on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat after me....
> 
> I am rightwingers bitch
> I do whatever he wants me to do
> I lose control on his command
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and antiquity own him. Look how he goes off when either of you post. He claims to have me on ignore, but he would not be able to see any of my posts, nor would he know what I say, yet he does. He is a lying sack of crap.
> 
> Which makes him the biggest loser on this board!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh stop being so mean.
> 
> But it is funny he said he is happy with his teams 24 to 3 lose to a team that a week before got it's ass handed to it by Green Bay who's only 7 and 6 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> these trolls are would ONLY be being mean to you since you are the only one here that reads their lies and backpeddling. well Like I said,anquity troll is the exception because i do read his cause it is so much fun watching him go into meltdownmode and throw temper tantrems changing the topic everytime i ask him the same unanswered two year old question about the Rams
> 
> they are so butthurt that they were proven wrong by me on them never coming back that i am sure you have noticed they are NOW throwing childish insults as anquity just recently did since he is so butthurt and angry i proved him wrong.
> 
> what cracks me up about these three morons,anquity,pooper and USMB's resident troll rightwinger," the biggest liar to ever grace these boards."is that NONE of them could ever agree with each other in the NFL's relocation back to LA.
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger for instance,said the chargers would be back in LA before the Rams ever came back. see for yourself here in post#84  here in this link.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper like the idiot troll he is,was stupid and moronic enough to actually think that Carson was for real,that the chargers actually might be in carson this year playing and share a stadium with the Raiders actually saying two years ago-"LA could go from having zero teams in LA to having three teams."seriously,I am not making this up.I can show you the link to that one as well where he said that back then if you like also?.
> 
> that was WHY I put pooper on ignore two years ago and have kept him on it ever since because I TRIED to explain to him back then that carson was a hoax,a fantasy cooked up by the NFL and the papers just to for a story to try and get people guessing trying to keep a lid on it that the Rams were coming back.
> 
> I TRIED using logic and common sense with him telling back then carson was a fantasy hoax because ANYBODY in california,will tell you the same thing I did back then,that the SITE they chose for carson,was a TOXIC LANDDUMP and that was WHY it would never happen.That logic and common sense of course just went through one ear and out the others of poopers. that is comedy gold that he actually took carson serious because even a CHILD could have figured that one out,that it was a hoax.come on.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and USMB'S resident troll rightwinger of course like the whining crybaby troll he is stilll lives in denial on this issue trying to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis with juvenile posts like this below which MANY people have told besides myself,he is an idiot as well for posing this as he did recently.
> 
> post#25 here.
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
> 
> HE needs to stop making this juvenile post whining to his mommy in defeat all the time knowing i took him to school.Its only fellow juvenile children like pooper and his bedlover anquity that ignore how childish he is since they have the same childish mind.
> 
> many posters here in the sports section have in the past LAUGHED at this juvenile post of his in  calling them that   you just dont see them talk about it now because they dont hang around here all the time as his fellow juvenile posters pooper and anquity trolls do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did all this rams moving feud start. And where did you first hear rumor. There's something missing in the story you're telling. Start from the beginning.
Click to expand...


He started a thread in 2014 saying the Rams were going to move, that people even questioned him set him off. Check that thread and that is the beginning of idiocy. Then he brought up the Rams moving into almost every thread like anyone cared. We started asking that he not bring it up in threads because it was off topic and the same damn posts over and over. If he wanted to cheer about his Rams, he had his own thread but crapped on thread after thread and people got pissed. No one but dip shit cares that the Rams moved. I used to root for the Rams but asshole created such a toxic atmosphere that I don't root for them at all.

Now he has gone from the Rams are moving to a complete idiot, for almost a year of I told you so, I was right, you were wrong, and it. Goes on and on. I predicted they would move in 2016, I was on the button, he is off a year and he is bragging? Who the hell cares, I'm tire of the story, they moved big deal, get over it and move on. 

Now everyone pokes fun at him because he acts like an asshole.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat after me....
> 
> I am rightwingers bitch
> I do whatever he wants me to do
> I lose control on his command
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and antiquity own him. Look how he goes off when either of you post. He claims to have me on ignore, but he would not be able to see any of my posts, nor would he know what I say, yet he does. He is a lying sack of crap.
> 
> Which makes him the biggest loser on this board!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh stop being so mean.
> 
> But it is funny he said he is happy with his teams 24 to 3 lose to a team that a week before got it's ass handed to it by Green Bay who's only 7 and 6 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> these trolls are would ONLY be being mean to you since you are the only one here that reads their lies and backpeddling. well Like I said,anquity troll is the exception because i do read his cause it is so much fun watching him go into meltdownmode and throw temper tantrems changing the topic everytime i ask him the same unanswered two year old question about the Rams
> 
> they are so butthurt that they were proven wrong by me on them never coming back that i am sure you have noticed they are NOW throwing childish insults as anquity just recently did since he is so butthurt and angry i proved him wrong.
> 
> what cracks me up about these three morons,anquity,pooper and USMB's resident troll rightwinger," the biggest liar to ever grace these boards."is that NONE of them could ever agree with each other in the NFL's relocation back to LA.
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger for instance,said the chargers would be back in LA before the Rams ever came back. see for yourself here in post#84  here in this link.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper like the idiot troll he is,was stupid and moronic enough to actually think that Carson was for real,that the chargers actually might be in carson this year playing and share a stadium with the Raiders actually saying two years ago-"LA could go from having zero teams in LA to having three teams."seriously,I am not making this up.I can show you the link to that one as well where he said that back then if you like also?.
> 
> that was WHY I put pooper on ignore two years ago and have kept him on it ever since because I TRIED to explain to him back then that carson was a hoax,a fantasy cooked up by the NFL and the papers just to for a story to try and get people guessing trying to keep a lid on it that the Rams were coming back.
> 
> I TRIED using logic and common sense with him telling back then carson was a fantasy hoax because ANYBODY in california,will tell you the same thing I did back then,that the SITE they chose for carson,was a TOXIC LANDDUMP and that was WHY it would never happen.That logic and common sense of course just went through one ear and out the others of poopers. that is comedy gold that he actually took carson serious because even a CHILD could have figured that one out,that it was a hoax.come on.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and USMB'S resident troll rightwinger of course like the whining crybaby troll he is stilll lives in denial on this issue trying to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis with juvenile posts like this below which MANY people have told besides myself,he is an idiot as well for posing this as he did recently.
> 
> post#25 here.
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
> 
> HE needs to stop making this juvenile post whining to his mommy in defeat all the time knowing i took him to school.Its only fellow juvenile children like pooper and his bedlover anquity that ignore how childish he is since they have the same childish mind.
> 
> many posters here in the sports section have in the past LAUGHED at this juvenile post of his in  calling them that   you just dont see them talk about it now because they dont hang around here all the time as his fellow juvenile posters pooper and anquity trolls do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did all this rams moving feud start. And where did you first hear rumor. There's something missing in the story you're telling. Start from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He started a thread in 2014 saying the Rams were going to move, that people even questioned him set him off. Check that thread and that is the beginning of idiocy. Then he brought up the Rams moving into almost every thread like anyone cared. We started asking that he not bring it up in threads because it was off topic and the same damn posts over and over. If he wanted to cheer about his Rams, he had his own thread but crapped on thread after thread and people got pissed. No one but dip shit cares that the Rams moved. I used to root for the Rams but asshole created such a toxic atmosphere that I don't root for them at all.
> 
> Now he has gone from the Rams are moving to a complete idiot, for almost a year of I told you so, I was right, you were wrong, and it. Goes on and on. I predicted they would move in 2016, I was on the button, he is off a year and he is bragging? Who the hell cares, I'm tire of the story, they moved big deal, get over it and move on.
> 
> Now everyone pokes fun at him because he acts like an asshole.
Click to expand...


I was being the opposite of facetious. 

treating serious issues with deliberately inappropriate humor; flippant.

I was treating this humorous issue as if it were serious.  I wanted to see how long his reply to me would be and see if he would send me a private message.  LOL


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and antiquity own him. Look how he goes off when either of you post. He claims to have me on ignore, but he would not be able to see any of my posts, nor would he know what I say, yet he does. He is a lying sack of crap.
> 
> Which makes him the biggest loser on this board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop being so mean.
> 
> But it is funny he said he is happy with his teams 24 to 3 lose to a team that a week before got it's ass handed to it by Green Bay who's only 7 and 6 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> these trolls are would ONLY be being mean to you since you are the only one here that reads their lies and backpeddling. well Like I said,anquity troll is the exception because i do read his cause it is so much fun watching him go into meltdownmode and throw temper tantrems changing the topic everytime i ask him the same unanswered two year old question about the Rams
> 
> they are so butthurt that they were proven wrong by me on them never coming back that i am sure you have noticed they are NOW throwing childish insults as anquity just recently did since he is so butthurt and angry i proved him wrong.
> 
> what cracks me up about these three morons,anquity,pooper and USMB's resident troll rightwinger," the biggest liar to ever grace these boards."is that NONE of them could ever agree with each other in the NFL's relocation back to LA.
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger for instance,said the chargers would be back in LA before the Rams ever came back. see for yourself here in post#84  here in this link.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper like the idiot troll he is,was stupid and moronic enough to actually think that Carson was for real,that the chargers actually might be in carson this year playing and share a stadium with the Raiders actually saying two years ago-"LA could go from having zero teams in LA to having three teams."seriously,I am not making this up.I can show you the link to that one as well where he said that back then if you like also?.
> 
> that was WHY I put pooper on ignore two years ago and have kept him on it ever since because I TRIED to explain to him back then that carson was a hoax,a fantasy cooked up by the NFL and the papers just to for a story to try and get people guessing trying to keep a lid on it that the Rams were coming back.
> 
> I TRIED using logic and common sense with him telling back then carson was a fantasy hoax because ANYBODY in california,will tell you the same thing I did back then,that the SITE they chose for carson,was a TOXIC LANDDUMP and that was WHY it would never happen.That logic and common sense of course just went through one ear and out the others of poopers. that is comedy gold that he actually took carson serious because even a CHILD could have figured that one out,that it was a hoax.come on.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and USMB'S resident troll rightwinger of course like the whining crybaby troll he is stilll lives in denial on this issue trying to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis with juvenile posts like this below which MANY people have told besides myself,he is an idiot as well for posing this as he did recently.
> 
> post#25 here.
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
> 
> HE needs to stop making this juvenile post whining to his mommy in defeat all the time knowing i took him to school.Its only fellow juvenile children like pooper and his bedlover anquity that ignore how childish he is since they have the same childish mind.
> 
> many posters here in the sports section have in the past LAUGHED at this juvenile post of his in  calling them that   you just dont see them talk about it now because they dont hang around here all the time as his fellow juvenile posters pooper and anquity trolls do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did all this rams moving feud start. And where did you first hear rumor. There's something missing in the story you're telling. Start from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He started a thread in 2014 saying the Rams were going to move, that people even questioned him set him off. Check that thread and that is the beginning of idiocy. Then he brought up the Rams moving into almost every thread like anyone cared. We started asking that he not bring it up in threads because it was off topic and the same damn posts over and over. If he wanted to cheer about his Rams, he had his own thread but crapped on thread after thread and people got pissed. No one but dip shit cares that the Rams moved. I used to root for the Rams but asshole created such a toxic atmosphere that I don't root for them at all.
> 
> Now he has gone from the Rams are moving to a complete idiot, for almost a year of I told you so, I was right, you were wrong, and it. Goes on and on. I predicted they would move in 2016, I was on the button, he is off a year and he is bragging? Who the hell cares, I'm tire of the story, they moved big deal, get over it and move on.
> 
> Now everyone pokes fun at him because he acts like an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was being the opposite of facetious.
> 
> treating serious issues with deliberately inappropriate humor; flippant.
> 
> I was treating this humorous issue as if it were serious.  I wanted to see how long his reply to me would be and see if he would send me a private message.  LOL
Click to expand...


He would do it. He sent me PMs and got pissed because I wouldn't tell others about the Rams. I think everyone now just tease the hell out of him. Did you see how many posts he will run off when he gets on a rant? Lol!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop being so mean.
> 
> But it is funny he said he is happy with his teams 24 to 3 lose to a team that a week before got it's ass handed to it by Green Bay who's only 7 and 6 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these trolls are would ONLY be being mean to you since you are the only one here that reads their lies and backpeddling. well Like I said,anquity troll is the exception because i do read his cause it is so much fun watching him go into meltdownmode and throw temper tantrems changing the topic everytime i ask him the same unanswered two year old question about the Rams
> 
> they are so butthurt that they were proven wrong by me on them never coming back that i am sure you have noticed they are NOW throwing childish insults as anquity just recently did since he is so butthurt and angry i proved him wrong.
> 
> what cracks me up about these three morons,anquity,pooper and USMB's resident troll rightwinger," the biggest liar to ever grace these boards."is that NONE of them could ever agree with each other in the NFL's relocation back to LA.
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger for instance,said the chargers would be back in LA before the Rams ever came back. see for yourself here in post#84  here in this link.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper like the idiot troll he is,was stupid and moronic enough to actually think that Carson was for real,that the chargers actually might be in carson this year playing and share a stadium with the Raiders actually saying two years ago-"LA could go from having zero teams in LA to having three teams."seriously,I am not making this up.I can show you the link to that one as well where he said that back then if you like also?.
> 
> that was WHY I put pooper on ignore two years ago and have kept him on it ever since because I TRIED to explain to him back then that carson was a hoax,a fantasy cooked up by the NFL and the papers just to for a story to try and get people guessing trying to keep a lid on it that the Rams were coming back.
> 
> I TRIED using logic and common sense with him telling back then carson was a fantasy hoax because ANYBODY in california,will tell you the same thing I did back then,that the SITE they chose for carson,was a TOXIC LANDDUMP and that was WHY it would never happen.That logic and common sense of course just went through one ear and out the others of poopers. that is comedy gold that he actually took carson serious because even a CHILD could have figured that one out,that it was a hoax.come on.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and USMB'S resident troll rightwinger of course like the whining crybaby troll he is stilll lives in denial on this issue trying to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis with juvenile posts like this below which MANY people have told besides myself,he is an idiot as well for posing this as he did recently.
> 
> post#25 here.
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
> 
> HE needs to stop making this juvenile post whining to his mommy in defeat all the time knowing i took him to school.Its only fellow juvenile children like pooper and his bedlover anquity that ignore how childish he is since they have the same childish mind.
> 
> many posters here in the sports section have in the past LAUGHED at this juvenile post of his in  calling them that   you just dont see them talk about it now because they dont hang around here all the time as his fellow juvenile posters pooper and anquity trolls do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did all this rams moving feud start. And where did you first hear rumor. There's something missing in the story you're telling. Start from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He started a thread in 2014 saying the Rams were going to move, that people even questioned him set him off. Check that thread and that is the beginning of idiocy. Then he brought up the Rams moving into almost every thread like anyone cared. We started asking that he not bring it up in threads because it was off topic and the same damn posts over and over. If he wanted to cheer about his Rams, he had his own thread but crapped on thread after thread and people got pissed. No one but dip shit cares that the Rams moved. I used to root for the Rams but asshole created such a toxic atmosphere that I don't root for them at all.
> 
> Now he has gone from the Rams are moving to a complete idiot, for almost a year of I told you so, I was right, you were wrong, and it. Goes on and on. I predicted they would move in 2016, I was on the button, he is off a year and he is bragging? Who the hell cares, I'm tire of the story, they moved big deal, get over it and move on.
> 
> Now everyone pokes fun at him because he acts like an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was being the opposite of facetious.
> 
> treating serious issues with deliberately inappropriate humor; flippant.
> 
> I was treating this humorous issue as if it were serious.  I wanted to see how long his reply to me would be and see if he would send me a private message.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He would do it. He sent me PMs and got pissed because I wouldn't tell others about the Rams. I think everyone now just tease the hell out of him. Did you see how many posts he will run off when he gets on a rant? Lol!
Click to expand...


And I like the guy but he is nucking futs.  I would love to meet him and see what he is really like in real life.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> these trolls are would ONLY be being mean to you since you are the only one here that reads their lies and backpeddling. well Like I said,anquity troll is the exception because i do read his cause it is so much fun watching him go into meltdownmode and throw temper tantrems changing the topic everytime i ask him the same unanswered two year old question about the Rams
> 
> they are so butthurt that they were proven wrong by me on them never coming back that i am sure you have noticed they are NOW throwing childish insults as anquity just recently did since he is so butthurt and angry i proved him wrong.
> 
> what cracks me up about these three morons,anquity,pooper and USMB's resident troll rightwinger," the biggest liar to ever grace these boards."is that NONE of them could ever agree with each other in the NFL's relocation back to LA.
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger for instance,said the chargers would be back in LA before the Rams ever came back. see for yourself here in post#84  here in this link.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper like the idiot troll he is,was stupid and moronic enough to actually think that Carson was for real,that the chargers actually might be in carson this year playing and share a stadium with the Raiders actually saying two years ago-"LA could go from having zero teams in LA to having three teams."seriously,I am not making this up.I can show you the link to that one as well where he said that back then if you like also?.
> 
> that was WHY I put pooper on ignore two years ago and have kept him on it ever since because I TRIED to explain to him back then that carson was a hoax,a fantasy cooked up by the NFL and the papers just to for a story to try and get people guessing trying to keep a lid on it that the Rams were coming back.
> 
> I TRIED using logic and common sense with him telling back then carson was a fantasy hoax because ANYBODY in california,will tell you the same thing I did back then,that the SITE they chose for carson,was a TOXIC LANDDUMP and that was WHY it would never happen.That logic and common sense of course just went through one ear and out the others of poopers. that is comedy gold that he actually took carson serious because even a CHILD could have figured that one out,that it was a hoax.come on.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and USMB'S resident troll rightwinger of course like the whining crybaby troll he is stilll lives in denial on this issue trying to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis with juvenile posts like this below which MANY people have told besides myself,he is an idiot as well for posing this as he did recently.
> 
> post#25 here.
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
> 
> HE needs to stop making this juvenile post whining to his mommy in defeat all the time knowing i took him to school.Its only fellow juvenile children like pooper and his bedlover anquity that ignore how childish he is since they have the same childish mind.
> 
> many posters here in the sports section have in the past LAUGHED at this juvenile post of his in  calling them that   you just dont see them talk about it now because they dont hang around here all the time as his fellow juvenile posters pooper and anquity trolls do.
> 
> 
> 
> So how did all this rams moving feud start. And where did you first hear rumor. There's something missing in the story you're telling. Start from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He started a thread in 2014 saying the Rams were going to move, that people even questioned him set him off. Check that thread and that is the beginning of idiocy. Then he brought up the Rams moving into almost every thread like anyone cared. We started asking that he not bring it up in threads because it was off topic and the same damn posts over and over. If he wanted to cheer about his Rams, he had his own thread but crapped on thread after thread and people got pissed. No one but dip shit cares that the Rams moved. I used to root for the Rams but asshole created such a toxic atmosphere that I don't root for them at all.
> 
> Now he has gone from the Rams are moving to a complete idiot, for almost a year of I told you so, I was right, you were wrong, and it. Goes on and on. I predicted they would move in 2016, I was on the button, he is off a year and he is bragging? Who the hell cares, I'm tire of the story, they moved big deal, get over it and move on.
> 
> Now everyone pokes fun at him because he acts like an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was being the opposite of facetious.
> 
> treating serious issues with deliberately inappropriate humor; flippant.
> 
> I was treating this humorous issue as if it were serious.  I wanted to see how long his reply to me would be and see if he would send me a private message.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He would do it. He sent me PMs and got pissed because I wouldn't tell others about the Rams. I think everyone now just tease the hell out of him. Did you see how many posts he will run off when he gets on a rant? Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I like the guy but he is nucking futs.  I would love to meet him and see what he is really like in real life.
Click to expand...


Be careful, I think he is a postal worker.


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> these trolls are would ONLY be being mean to you since you are the only one here that reads their lies and backpeddling. well Like I said,anquity troll is the exception because i do read his cause it is so much fun watching him go into meltdownmode and throw temper tantrems changing the topic everytime i ask him the same unanswered two year old question about the Rams
> 
> they are so butthurt that they were proven wrong by me on them never coming back that i am sure you have noticed they are NOW throwing childish insults as anquity just recently did since he is so butthurt and angry i proved him wrong.
> 
> what cracks me up about these three morons,anquity,pooper and USMB's resident troll rightwinger," the biggest liar to ever grace these boards."is that NONE of them could ever agree with each other in the NFL's relocation back to LA.
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger for instance,said the chargers would be back in LA before the Rams ever came back. see for yourself here in post#84  here in this link.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper like the idiot troll he is,was stupid and moronic enough to actually think that Carson was for real,that the chargers actually might be in carson this year playing and share a stadium with the Raiders actually saying two years ago-"LA could go from having zero teams in LA to having three teams."seriously,I am not making this up.I can show you the link to that one as well where he said that back then if you like also?.
> 
> that was WHY I put pooper on ignore two years ago and have kept him on it ever since because I TRIED to explain to him back then that carson was a hoax,a fantasy cooked up by the NFL and the papers just to for a story to try and get people guessing trying to keep a lid on it that the Rams were coming back.
> 
> I TRIED using logic and common sense with him telling back then carson was a fantasy hoax because ANYBODY in california,will tell you the same thing I did back then,that the SITE they chose for carson,was a TOXIC LANDDUMP and that was WHY it would never happen.That logic and common sense of course just went through one ear and out the others of poopers. that is comedy gold that he actually took carson serious because even a CHILD could have figured that one out,that it was a hoax.come on.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and USMB'S resident troll rightwinger of course like the whining crybaby troll he is stilll lives in denial on this issue trying to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis with juvenile posts like this below which MANY people have told besides myself,he is an idiot as well for posing this as he did recently.
> 
> post#25 here.
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
> 
> HE needs to stop making this juvenile post whining to his mommy in defeat all the time knowing i took him to school.Its only fellow juvenile children like pooper and his bedlover anquity that ignore how childish he is since they have the same childish mind.
> 
> many posters here in the sports section have in the past LAUGHED at this juvenile post of his in  calling them that   you just dont see them talk about it now because they dont hang around here all the time as his fellow juvenile posters pooper and anquity trolls do.
> 
> 
> 
> So how did all this rams moving feud start. And where did you first hear rumor. There's something missing in the story you're telling. Start from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He started a thread in 2014 saying the Rams were going to move, that people even questioned him set him off. Check that thread and that is the beginning of idiocy. Then he brought up the Rams moving into almost every thread like anyone cared. We started asking that he not bring it up in threads because it was off topic and the same damn posts over and over. If he wanted to cheer about his Rams, he had his own thread but crapped on thread after thread and people got pissed. No one but dip shit cares that the Rams moved. I used to root for the Rams but asshole created such a toxic atmosphere that I don't root for them at all.
> 
> Now he has gone from the Rams are moving to a complete idiot, for almost a year of I told you so, I was right, you were wrong, and it. Goes on and on. I predicted they would move in 2016, I was on the button, he is off a year and he is bragging? Who the hell cares, I'm tire of the story, they moved big deal, get over it and move on.
> 
> Now everyone pokes fun at him because he acts like an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was being the opposite of facetious.
> 
> treating serious issues with deliberately inappropriate humor; flippant.
> 
> I was treating this humorous issue as if it were serious.  I wanted to see how long his reply to me would be and see if he would send me a private message.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He would do it. He sent me PMs and got pissed because I wouldn't tell others about the Rams. I think everyone now just tease the hell out of him. Did you see how many posts he will run off when he gets on a rant? Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I like the guy but he is nucking futs.  I would love to meet him and see what he is really like in real life.
Click to expand...


Visiting hours are:

M-F  10-2
Sat/Sunday  9-5


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did all this rams moving feud start. And where did you first hear rumor. There's something missing in the story you're telling. Start from the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He started a thread in 2014 saying the Rams were going to move, that people even questioned him set him off. Check that thread and that is the beginning of idiocy. Then he brought up the Rams moving into almost every thread like anyone cared. We started asking that he not bring it up in threads because it was off topic and the same damn posts over and over. If he wanted to cheer about his Rams, he had his own thread but crapped on thread after thread and people got pissed. No one but dip shit cares that the Rams moved. I used to root for the Rams but asshole created such a toxic atmosphere that I don't root for them at all.
> 
> Now he has gone from the Rams are moving to a complete idiot, for almost a year of I told you so, I was right, you were wrong, and it. Goes on and on. I predicted they would move in 2016, I was on the button, he is off a year and he is bragging? Who the hell cares, I'm tire of the story, they moved big deal, get over it and move on.
> 
> Now everyone pokes fun at him because he acts like an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was being the opposite of facetious.
> 
> treating serious issues with deliberately inappropriate humor; flippant.
> 
> I was treating this humorous issue as if it were serious.  I wanted to see how long his reply to me would be and see if he would send me a private message.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He would do it. He sent me PMs and got pissed because I wouldn't tell others about the Rams. I think everyone now just tease the hell out of him. Did you see how many posts he will run off when he gets on a rant? Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I like the guy but he is nucking futs.  I would love to meet him and see what he is really like in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Visiting hours are:
> 
> M-F  10-2
> Sat/Sunday  9-5
Click to expand...


----------



## antiquity

sealybobo said:


> Be careful, I think he is a postal worker.



Postal Worker? I thought he was a professional toilet bowl cleaner....


----------



## antiquity

sealybobo said:


> And I like the guy but he is nucking futs.  I would love to meet him and see what he is really like in real life.



You would need permission from his mother....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> i notice how after post# 90 of mine the butthurt hurts USMB's resident troll as.always,crys to mommy in defeat.like clockwork,never fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did notice after your first post on this thread no one continues to read our resident ranter and raver? I am surprised your mommy allowed you to take her computer when she kick you out of her basement.
Click to expand...


well since I have your beloverbuddie lovers pooper and rightwinger on ignore,NO i did NOT notice that but why would i care what they post or how they evade my posts same as you do stupid fuck since i have them on IGNORE?

wow,you are sooooo butthurt about me proving you wrong in taking you to school on the Rams coming back to LA,that in your desperate   attempts to insult me,you cant even come up with something ORIGINAL,you have to copy my mommy line i use on your bedlover you worship RIGHTWINGER.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I like the guy but he is nucking futs.  I would love to meet him and see what he is really like in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would need permission from his mother....
Click to expand...


nice copycat there  kiddie stealing my line i use for your lover boy rightwinger.you are so butthurt and angry you are always wrong in your discussions with me,you cant even come up with your own material in your desperate insults,you have to copy MY line I always use on your bedlover rightwinger.wow how original rightwinger ass kisser.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful, I think he is a postal worker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postal Worker? I thought he was a professional toilet bowl cleaner....
Click to expand...


funny  thats what i been hearing from seahawk fans in seattle about you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> these trolls are would ONLY be being mean to you since you are the only one here that reads their lies and backpeddling. well Like I said,anquity troll is the exception because i do read his cause it is so much fun watching him go into meltdownmode and throw temper tantrems changing the topic everytime i ask him the same unanswered two year old question about the Rams
> 
> they are so butthurt that they were proven wrong by me on them never coming back that i am sure you have noticed they are NOW throwing childish insults as anquity just recently did since he is so butthurt and angry i proved him wrong.
> 
> what cracks me up about these three morons,anquity,pooper and USMB's resident troll rightwinger," the biggest liar to ever grace these boards."is that NONE of them could ever agree with each other in the NFL's relocation back to LA.
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger for instance,said the chargers would be back in LA before the Rams ever came back. see for yourself here in post#84  here in this link.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper like the idiot troll he is,was stupid and moronic enough to actually think that Carson was for real,that the chargers actually might be in carson this year playing and share a stadium with the Raiders actually saying two years ago-"LA could go from having zero teams in LA to having three teams."seriously,I am not making this up.I can show you the link to that one as well where he said that back then if you like also?.
> 
> that was WHY I put pooper on ignore two years ago and have kept him on it ever since because I TRIED to explain to him back then that carson was a hoax,a fantasy cooked up by the NFL and the papers just to for a story to try and get people guessing trying to keep a lid on it that the Rams were coming back.
> 
> I TRIED using logic and common sense with him telling back then carson was a fantasy hoax because ANYBODY in california,will tell you the same thing I did back then,that the SITE they chose for carson,was a TOXIC LANDDUMP and that was WHY it would never happen.That logic and common sense of course just went through one ear and out the others of poopers. that is comedy gold that he actually took carson serious because even a CHILD could have figured that one out,that it was a hoax.come on.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and USMB'S resident troll rightwinger of course like the whining crybaby troll he is stilll lives in denial on this issue trying to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis with juvenile posts like this below which MANY people have told besides myself,he is an idiot as well for posing this as he did recently.
> 
> post#25 here.
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
> 
> HE needs to stop making this juvenile post whining to his mommy in defeat all the time knowing i took him to school.Its only fellow juvenile children like pooper and his bedlover anquity that ignore how childish he is since they have the same childish mind.
> 
> many posters here in the sports section have in the past LAUGHED at this juvenile post of his in  calling them that   you just dont see them talk about it now because they dont hang around here all the time as his fellow juvenile posters pooper and anquity trolls do.
> 
> 
> 
> So how did all this rams moving feud start. And where did you first hear rumor. There's something missing in the story you're telling. Start from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He started a thread in 2014 saying the Rams were going to move, that people even questioned him set him off. Check that thread and that is the beginning of idiocy. Then he brought up the Rams moving into almost every thread like anyone cared. We started asking that he not bring it up in threads because it was off topic and the same damn posts over and over. If he wanted to cheer about his Rams, he had his own thread but crapped on thread after thread and people got pissed. No one but dip shit cares that the Rams moved. I used to root for the Rams but asshole created such a toxic atmosphere that I don't root for them at all.
> 
> Now he has gone from the Rams are moving to a complete idiot, for almost a year of I told you so, I was right, you were wrong, and it. Goes on and on. I predicted they would move in 2016, I was on the button, he is off a year and he is bragging? Who the hell cares, I'm tire of the story, they moved big deal, get over it and move on.
> 
> Now everyone pokes fun at him because he acts like an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was being the opposite of facetious.
> 
> treating serious issues with deliberately inappropriate humor; flippant.
> 
> I was treating this humorous issue as if it were serious.  I wanted to see how long his reply to me would be and see if he would send me a private message.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He would do it. He sent me PMs and got pissed because I wouldn't tell others about the Rams. I think everyone now just tease the hell out of him. Did you see how many posts he will run off when he gets on a rant? Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I like the guy but he is nucking futs.  I would love to meet him and see what he is really like in real life.
Click to expand...


well one thing you could count on IF you ever saw me in real life,if you asked me a question, I would not do this- in EVERY reply to you and then go and change the subject completely as a poster with the letter A has done in this entire thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> i notice how after post# 90 of mine the butthurt hurts USMB's resident troll as.always,crys to mommy in defeat.like clockwork,never fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did notice after your first post on this thread no one continues to read our resident ranter and raver? I am surprised your mommy allowed you to take her computer when she kick you out of her basement.
Click to expand...


Did you notice how YOU backpeddled as always for the 3o7th timei in the last two years with this post of yours  from an unanswered  question of mine posed to you for the past two years?


oh and did you Also notice how you shot yourself  in  the foot and have shit all over your face with  that early post of yours with that laughable  THEORY of me whining and moaning about Hitler losing the election? 


comedy gold  cause  when I pointed out how you WERE right,that there was someone in the sports section moaning and whining the last month about Hitler losing,only you got the wrong POSTER in thinking it was me,it is your bedlover RIGHTWINGER who has done that this whole month after being so sure thinking she was going to get elected.



I notice you evade THAT little fact as well which of course is no surprise since you refuse to admit it backfired on you the fact you were talking about your lover rightwinger and NOT me.anything that shows how stupid he is you blatantly ignore cause he is your bedlover of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do indeed own anquity and agent rightwinger, thats obvious. hee hee
> 
> the way he came on my thread and cried in his first post to his mommy as he always does.that was priceless,like clockwork,he is so easy to predict.comedy gold.
> 
> just he cried to mommy in his first post here on my thread -i should be a prophet since he is so easy to predict,He has whined and cried to his mommy ALL YEAR long same as antquity  butthurt over the fact i proved him wrong and took him to school after all his asininje rants  he was soooooo sure  of that the Rams would never come back to LA.
> 
> that is WHY antquity loves him and worships him  so much,cause they are two peas in a pod always whining to mommy in defeat that they got an ass beating from me on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat after me....
> 
> I am rightwingers bitch
> I do whatever he wants me to do
> I lose control on his command
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and antiquity own him. Look how he goes off when either of you post. He claims to have me on ignore, but he would not be able to see any of my posts, nor would he know what I say, yet he does. He is a lying sack of crap.
> 
> Which makes him the biggest loser on this board!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh stop being so mean.
> 
> But it is funny he said he is happy with his teams 24 to 3 lose to a team that a week before got it's ass handed to it by Green Bay who's only 7 and 6 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> these trolls are would ONLY be being mean to you since you are the only one here that reads their lies and backpeddling. well Like I said,anquity troll is the exception because i do read his cause it is so much fun watching him go into meltdownmode and throw temper tantrems changing the topic everytime i ask him the same unanswered two year old question about the Rams
> 
> they are so butthurt that they were proven wrong by me on them never coming back that i am sure you have noticed they are NOW throwing childish insults as anquity just recently did since he is so butthurt and angry i proved him wrong.
> 
> what cracks me up about these three morons,anquity,pooper and USMB's resident troll rightwinger," the biggest liar to ever grace these boards."is that NONE of them could ever agree with each other in the NFL's relocation back to LA.
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger for instance,said the chargers would be back in LA before the Rams ever came back. see for yourself here in post#84  here in this link.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper like the idiot troll he is,was stupid and moronic enough to actually think that Carson was for real,that the chargers actually might be in carson this year playing and share a stadium with the Raiders actually saying two years ago-"LA could go from having zero teams in LA to having three teams."seriously,I am not making this up.I can show you the link to that one as well where he said that back then if you like also?.
> 
> that was WHY I put pooper on ignore two years ago and have kept him on it ever since because I TRIED to explain to him back then that carson was a hoax,a fantasy cooked up by the NFL and the papers just to for a story to try and get people guessing trying to keep a lid on it that the Rams were coming back.
> 
> I TRIED using logic and common sense with him telling back then carson was a fantasy hoax because ANYBODY in california,will tell you the same thing I did back then,that the SITE they chose for carson,was a TOXIC LANDDUMP and that was WHY it would never happen.That logic and common sense of course just went through one ear and out the others of poopers. that is comedy gold that he actually took carson serious because even a CHILD could have figured that one out,that it was a hoax.come on.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and USMB'S resident troll rightwinger of course like the whining crybaby troll he is stilll lives in denial on this issue trying to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis with juvenile posts like this below which MANY people have told besides myself,he is an idiot as well for posing this as he did recently.
> 
> post#25 here.
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
> 
> HE needs to stop making this juvenile post whining to his mommy in defeat all the time knowing i took him to school.Its only fellow juvenile children like pooper and his bedlover anquity that ignore how childish he is since they have the same childish mind.
> 
> many posters here in the sports section have in the past LAUGHED at this juvenile post of his in  calling them that   you just dont see them talk about it now because they dont hang around here all the time as his fellow juvenile posters pooper and anquity trolls do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did all this rams moving feud start. And where did you first hear rumor. There's something missing in the story you're telling. Start from the beginning.
Click to expand...


.


antiquity said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> i notice how after post# 90 of mine the butthurt hurts USMB's resident troll as.always,crys to mommy in defeat.like clockwork,never fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did notice after your first post on this thread no one continues to read our resident ranter and raver? I am surprised your mommy allowed you to take her computer when she kick you out of her basement.
Click to expand...


why would those other two retarded morons you worship pooper and rightwinger read them when like YOU,they as well are butthurt and angry about me proving them wrong they cant admit it same as you cant.

.Like you,they are so butthurt I took them to school on the LA relocation thing,,they cant handle anymore ass beatings from me anymore same as YOU cant.

 so  of course they wont read them anymore, None of you can handle anymore ass beatings from me  so l like the cowards you all are,wont read them since you know you cant counter my facts.
thats WHY you all change the subject as you all have through this whole thread not even talking about the TOPIC of the thread,


----------



## sealybobo

antiquity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I like the guy but he is nucking futs.  I would love to meet him and see what he is really like in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would need permission from his mother....
Click to expand...


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> i notice how after post# 90 of mine the butthurt hurts USMB's resident troll as.always,crys to mommy in defeat.like clockwork,never fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did notice after your first post on this thread no one continues to read our resident ranter and raver? I am surprised your mommy allowed you to take her computer when she kick you out of her basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well since I have your beloverbuddie lovers pooper and rightwinger on ignore,NO i did NOT notice that but why would i care what they post or how they evade my posts same as you do stupid fuck since i have them on IGNORE?
> 
> wow,you are sooooo butthurt about me proving you wrong in taking you to school on the Rams coming back to LA,that in your desperate   attempts to insult me,you cant even come up with something ORIGINAL,you have to copy my mommy line i use on your bedlover you worship RIGHTWINGER.
Click to expand...


You don't have rightwinger or I on ignore you liar. You wouldn't be able to see our posts at all, however you keep answering the posts with somebody farted. 

You are w stupid little twit that thinks he is always right and every time I say something, like my last post with sealy, you like a good little puppy, you respond. You aren't fooling anyone you lying sack of crap. You also said I thought the Raiders would move to LV which is a lie but how would you know what I thought if I was on your ignore. You are pretty stupid. It's all good, I can now attack and you because you think you are so smart, can't answer. 

You are a real postal loser.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do indeed own anquity and agent rightwinger, thats obvious. hee hee
> 
> the way he came on my thread and cried in his first post to his mommy as he always does.that was priceless,like clockwork,he is so easy to predict.comedy gold.
> 
> just he cried to mommy in his first post here on my thread -i should be a prophet since he is so easy to predict,He has whined and cried to his mommy ALL YEAR long same as antquity  butthurt over the fact i proved him wrong and took him to school after all his asininje rants  he was soooooo sure  of that the Rams would never come back to LA.
> 
> that is WHY antquity loves him and worships him  so much,cause they are two peas in a pod always whining to mommy in defeat that they got an ass beating from me on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat after me....
> 
> I am rightwingers bitch
> I do whatever he wants me to do
> I lose control on his command
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and antiquity own him. Look how he goes off when either of you post. He claims to have me on ignore, but he would not be able to see any of my posts, nor would he know what I say, yet he does. He is a lying sack of crap.
> 
> Which makes him the biggest loser on this board!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh stop being so mean.
> 
> But it is funny he said he is happy with his teams 24 to 3 lose to a team that a week before got it's ass handed to it by Green Bay who's only 7 and 6 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> these trolls are would ONLY be being mean to you since you are the only one here that reads their lies and backpeddling. well Like I said,anquity troll is the exception because i do read his cause it is so much fun watching him go into meltdownmode and throw temper tantrems changing the topic everytime i ask him the same unanswered two year old question about the Rams
> 
> they are so butthurt that they were proven wrong by me on them never coming back that i am sure you have noticed they are NOW throwing childish insults as anquity just recently did since he is so butthurt and angry i proved him wrong.
> 
> what cracks me up about these three morons,anquity,pooper and USMB's resident troll rightwinger," the biggest liar to ever grace these boards."is that NONE of them could ever agree with each other in the NFL's relocation back to LA.
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger for instance,said the chargers would be back in LA before the Rams ever came back. see for yourself here in post#84  here in this link.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper like the idiot troll he is,was stupid and moronic enough to actually think that Carson was for real,that the chargers actually might be in carson this year playing and share a stadium with the Raiders actually saying two years ago-"LA could go from having zero teams in LA to having three teams."seriously,I am not making this up.I can show you the link to that one as well where he said that back then if you like also?.
> 
> that was WHY I put pooper on ignore two years ago and have kept him on it ever since because I TRIED to explain to him back then that carson was a hoax,a fantasy cooked up by the NFL and the papers just to for a story to try and get people guessing trying to keep a lid on it that the Rams were coming back.
> 
> I TRIED using logic and common sense with him telling back then carson was a fantasy hoax because ANYBODY in california,will tell you the same thing I did back then,that the SITE they chose for carson,was a TOXIC LANDDUMP and that was WHY it would never happen.That logic and common sense of course just went through one ear and out the others of poopers. that is comedy gold that he actually took carson serious because even a CHILD could have figured that one out,that it was a hoax.come on.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and USMB'S resident troll rightwinger of course like the whining crybaby troll he is stilll lives in denial on this issue trying to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis with juvenile posts like this below which MANY people have told besides myself,he is an idiot as well for posing this as he did recently.
> 
> post#25 here.
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
> 
> HE needs to stop making this juvenile post whining to his mommy in defeat all the time knowing i took him to school.Its only fellow juvenile children like pooper and his bedlover anquity that ignore how childish he is since they have the same childish mind.
> 
> many posters here in the sports section have in the past LAUGHED at this juvenile post of his in  calling them that   you just dont see them talk about it now because they dont hang around here all the time as his fellow juvenile posters pooper and anquity trolls do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did all this rams moving feud start. And where did you first hear rumor. There's something missing in the story you're telling. Start from the beginning.
Click to expand...


Okay fair enough.Thats a fair question. this is a long read but bear with me for a few minutes is all i ask. i mean you do want an answer right?

Well way back in january of 2012 is when the rumors started to surface out of st louis that they might move back to LA when the CVC st louis convention center  and the city did not honor the terms of the lease agreement signed by them and the Rams 21 years ago when they moved to st louis.

 In that original agreement signed by then Rams owner the evil bitch Georgia Frontiere,the lease agreement stated that if by 2014,the city had not maintained their end of the bargain agreement to keep and maintain the facility to be in the top third tier of all stadiums in the country,the Rams were free to relocate. well the city did not honor the terms of the agreement so the Rams sued the city and it went to arbitration and the Rams won the case with the right to relocate if they wished as you can see from this link here below.

Rams win arbitration case, will St. Louis pay up?

 Well Kroneke like the smart businessman he is,him being a missouri guy,he KNEW about that lease clause in the agreement and  like the clever guy he is,stepped right in and bought the team in 2011 having his sights set on LA as far back  then obviously.

I started having suspecions myself as far back as the beginning of 2013 that the Rams were coming back to LA and would be back  in LA in the 2015 season rightfully so because even the st louis radio announcers there were saying the same thing,that they did not expect the Rams to be playing in st louis for the 2015 season so you can see WHY like many people in both st louis and in LA,I thought they would be playing in LA in the 2015 season.I was off by ONE YEAR obviously

 The reason I was off? Is because Dean Spanos threw a temper tantrem to the NFL whining to them claiming LA belongs to him and a month later after Kroneke made the announcement he was going to build a stadium in LA,Spanos and Davis said they were going to move their teams to carson and share a stadium together.again that is WHY pooper is as big a moron as anquity is.

Anquity always said the Rams or any team were never coming back to LA while Pooper was so stupid,he felll for that carson hoax and actually took it serious that the chargers and raiders might be in carson this year DESPITE the fact how I spelled it to him dummies style back then,that carson was indeed a hoax and would never happen because that site is a toxic landdump where the air stinks like hell.

It just went through one ear and out the other with pooper though which is no surprise since logic and common sense is something he indeed knows nothing about.

that is what i said earlier is how these morons amuse me cause they could never agree in their asinine ramblings on anything,pooper actually taking carson seriously despite the facts that it was a toxic landdump,and ANQUITY, in all his asinine rants and ravings,that not only the rams were never coming back,but LA was not going to have a team at all this year.they couldnt even agree with each other on anything in all their lunatic ravings.



see,as you can see in this link,anqutiy here  is proving in spades how he is so butthurt and angry that I proved him wrong in his babbling rants the last two years how the Rams would never come back to LA post# .1214He EVADES that question and brings up how i was off by one year.lol

Seahawks SUCK !!!!

Go ahead and do all the pulling you want and this will be my answer......._*I-----DON'T---- GIVE---- A---- FUCK----WHAT----YOU-------THINK!!!!!!! *_Or for that matter, if you do think, which I gather from you boring posts that you don't.

Give it a rest.....wait your OP said they would be back next year (2015) you were wrong so you slipped in some bullshit and continued to spout posts that I am sure no one bothers to read because they all say the same thing....BULLSHIT that no one really cares about but you.....I know for a fact neither Huggy or I care. So fuck off.

Sign me off......I can't stand boring.....
Seahawks SUCK !!!!

what a meltdown and temper tantrem.He gives me great entertainment here.



Like I said,notice how he did NOT deny there that he said they would NEVER come back to LA?

Whats REALLY funny though is he backpeddled there as you can see  ignoring he said that MANY times the last two years talking evading that and talking about how i was wrong on the year of them coming back in 2015 when I ADMITTED  MANY times on my Rams thread,that i was off by ONE YEAR,that it would not be till 2016 and then he LIED recently and said I never admitted I was off by one year as you can see for yourself.

as you can see for yourself,here he is LYING on someone elses  thread recently bringing his old childish grudge he has against me on this ,over to someones elses thread LYING saying I never admitted I was wrong of the year.

Gronkowski
LA Ram is stuck on stupid...one: he originally said the Rams would be back in 2015....but he can't admit he was wrong.

well as you can see from MY link here of something I said way back in JANUARY 2015,ANQUITY  IS A LYING FUCKING TROLL and pooper like the dumbfuck he is,sides with him.Aquity like the stupid fuck he is,claims I lied saying I never admitted i was wrong on the year the Rams were coming back to LA when i said they would be back in 2105.

expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
as usual,you havent been reading my previous posts because i have been saying recently we will find out february 15th if they are moving this year or NEXT saying it might not be till next year and that would be okay cause I have waited for 20 years so whats one more year?.


as you can see for yourself i made it PERFECTLY clear way back in jan 2015 i was off by one year contrary to his lies he said that I never admitted i was wrong about the year.

well as you can see here in this link.HE like the troll he is,is a fucking moron liar.

since as you can see here CLEARLY I am ADMITTING here as I did in MANY pages previously,I was off by a year,that it would not be till 2016.You Notice how when I proved him wrong on THIS LIE of his as well,he evaded it since he can NEVER admit when he is wrong?


going into meltdown mode having a temper tantrem getting angry as hell i proved him wrong when I asked him the simple question here  -what was it you were saying about the Rams never coming back to LA?



as i said a couple times on this thread the ONLY reason i dont have HIM on ignore as i do those other two stupid fuck morons pooper and rightwingher is because he has these angry temper tantrems with me ALL THE TIME on threads all the time so I always get a kick out of watching him go into meltdown mode being so butthurt over being wrong.




as you see on this thread,he is NOT denying that that was all he said the past two years that the Rams were never coming back to LA.

what cracks me up is you would think since he is so butthurt and angry about me proving him wrong,he would put me on ignore but i logic and common sense doesnt register with him that nobody is putting a gun to his head forcing him to read my posts which gets him angry all the time.

It was not till the start of the 2014 season when I was SURE they were coming back though as you can see from my thread here. see anquity and rightwinger proved to the whole world what stupid fuck morons they are back then because even a CHILD could have seen from just watching these videos here in my OP that it was obvious they were coming back.

it hardly took a rocket scientist to see the obvious.

that is WHY he gets so angry and is butthurt over being wrong cause the truth hurts that children are much smarter than him.


----------



## antiquity

Why would anyone and I mean anyone want to read the above post...it is the same thing you have said over and over and over again....boring.

Lets get down to the facts.....no one care if St Louis lost their team, certainly one one on this board and St Louis probably deserved to lose the Rams. And no one cares if LA got their franchise...in fact, according to all the empty seats in the LA Coliseum fewer and fewer people in LA care just as I predicted. Now as far as your repetitious posts go I believe no one appears to care what you say....So to save you and me a lot of hassle don't address me any longer on that subject.

Now if you have something to say about ongoing sports events without a mini novel to mill over I 'might' respond. Until then....signing off on you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Why would anyone and I mean anyone want to read the above post...it is the same thing you have said over and over and over again....boring.
> 
> Lets get down to the facts.....no one care if St Louis lost their team, certainly one one on this board and St Louis probably deserved to lose the Rams. And no one cares if LA got their franchise...in fact, according to all the empty seats in the LA Coliseum fewer and fewer people in LA care just as I predicted. Now as far as your repetitious posts go I believe no one appears to care what you say....So to save you and me a lot of hassle don't address me any longer on that subject.
> 
> Now if you have something to say about ongoing sports events without a mini novel to mill over I 'might' respond. Until then....signing off on you.




lets see,what is that,backpeddle number 320 from you now chickenshit lying coward troll?



oh and PLEASE  tell me that story again of that THEORY you pulled out of your ass about me  that i was whining and moaning about hitlery not getting elected? I will never live that one down since it does not describe me for a second but it DOES describe your bedlower rightwinger?

you know you REALLY stepped your foot into shit on that one dont you since backfired so badly on you?


oh and those LA fans unlike you are SMART,

who WOULD  have wanted to show up for that falcons game when the owner had them convincedet at that time he was going to bring back the most brainless coach in the NFL back for two years in a row after this season?

Like I  said,changing the topic backpeddling over a two year old question since the question proves you WRONG,for what,how many backpeddles is that now on this thread? 320 or so?
dont your feet EVER get sore and painful feet doing this constantly all the time on this thread?-


----------



## rightwinger

antiquity said:


> Why would anyone and I mean anyone want to read the above post...it is the same thing you have said over and over and over again....boring.
> 
> Lets get down to the facts.....no one care if St Louis lost their team, certainly one one on this board and St Louis probably deserved to lose the Rams. And no one cares if LA got their franchise...in fact, according to all the empty seats in the LA Coliseum fewer and fewer people in LA care just as I predicted. Now as far as your repetitious posts go I believe no one appears to care what you say....So to save you and me a lot of hassle don't address me any longer on that subject.
> 
> Now if you have something to say about ongoing sports events without a mini novel to mill over I 'might' respond. Until then....signing off on you.


LA fans only care about winners
They will not show up for average or losing teams, that is why the Rams moved to St Louis in the first place


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the paid shill ^ coming back to shit in my thread as always.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> the paid shill ^ coming back to shit in my thread as always.



Shit......and your threads
Is a good analogy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from the resident troll.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the resident troll.


A fart is an improvement on one of your threads


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat after me....
> 
> I am rightwingers bitch
> I do whatever he wants me to do
> I lose control on his command
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and antiquity own him. Look how he goes off when either of you post. He claims to have me on ignore, but he would not be able to see any of my posts, nor would he know what I say, yet he does. He is a lying sack of crap.
> 
> Which makes him the biggest loser on this board!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh stop being so mean.
> 
> But it is funny he said he is happy with his teams 24 to 3 lose to a team that a week before got it's ass handed to it by Green Bay who's only 7 and 6 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> these trolls are would ONLY be being mean to you since you are the only one here that reads their lies and backpeddling. well Like I said,anquity troll is the exception because i do read his cause it is so much fun watching him go into meltdownmode and throw temper tantrems changing the topic everytime i ask him the same unanswered two year old question about the Rams
> 
> they are so butthurt that they were proven wrong by me on them never coming back that i am sure you have noticed they are NOW throwing childish insults as anquity just recently did since he is so butthurt and angry i proved him wrong.
> 
> what cracks me up about these three morons,anquity,pooper and USMB's resident troll rightwinger," the biggest liar to ever grace these boards."is that NONE of them could ever agree with each other in the NFL's relocation back to LA.
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger for instance,said the chargers would be back in LA before the Rams ever came back. see for yourself here in post#84  here in this link.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper like the idiot troll he is,was stupid and moronic enough to actually think that Carson was for real,that the chargers actually might be in carson this year playing and share a stadium with the Raiders actually saying two years ago-"LA could go from having zero teams in LA to having three teams."seriously,I am not making this up.I can show you the link to that one as well where he said that back then if you like also?.
> 
> that was WHY I put pooper on ignore two years ago and have kept him on it ever since because I TRIED to explain to him back then that carson was a hoax,a fantasy cooked up by the NFL and the papers just to for a story to try and get people guessing trying to keep a lid on it that the Rams were coming back.
> 
> I TRIED using logic and common sense with him telling back then carson was a fantasy hoax because ANYBODY in california,will tell you the same thing I did back then,that the SITE they chose for carson,was a TOXIC LANDDUMP and that was WHY it would never happen.That logic and common sense of course just went through one ear and out the others of poopers. that is comedy gold that he actually took carson serious because even a CHILD could have figured that one out,that it was a hoax.come on.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and USMB'S resident troll rightwinger of course like the whining crybaby troll he is stilll lives in denial on this issue trying to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis with juvenile posts like this below which MANY people have told besides myself,he is an idiot as well for posing this as he did recently.
> 
> post#25 here.
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
> 
> HE needs to stop making this juvenile post whining to his mommy in defeat all the time knowing i took him to school.Its only fellow juvenile children like pooper and his bedlover anquity that ignore how childish he is since they have the same childish mind.
> 
> many posters here in the sports section have in the past LAUGHED at this juvenile post of his in  calling them that   you just dont see them talk about it now because they dont hang around here all the time as his fellow juvenile posters pooper and anquity trolls do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did all this rams moving feud start. And where did you first hear rumor. There's something missing in the story you're telling. Start from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay fair enough.Thats a fair question. this is a long read but bear with me for a few minutes is all i ask. i mean you do want an answer right?
> 
> Well way back in january of 2012 is when the rumors started to surface out of st louis that they might move back to LA when the CVC st louis convention center  and the city did not honor the terms of the lease agreement signed by them and the Rams 21 years ago when they moved to st louis.
> 
> In that original agreement signed by then Rams owner the evil bitch Georgia Frontiere,the lease agreement stated that if by 2014,the city had not maintained their end of the bargain agreement to keep and maintain the facility to be in the top third tier of all stadiums in the country,the Rams were free to relocate. well the city did not honor the terms of the agreement so the Rams sued the city and it went to arbitration and the Rams won the case with the right to relocate if they wished as you can see from this link here below.
> 
> Rams win arbitration case, will St. Louis pay up?
> 
> Well Kroneke like the smart businessman he is,him being a missouri guy,he KNEW about that lease clause in the agreement and  like the clever guy he is,stepped right in and bought the team in 2011 having his sights set on LA as far back  then obviously.
> 
> I started having suspecions myself as far back as the beginning of 2013 that the Rams were coming back to LA and would be back  in LA in the 2015 season rightfully so because even the st louis radio announcers there were saying the same thing,that they did not expect the Rams to be playing in st louis for the 2015 season so you can see WHY like many people in both st louis and in LA,I thought they would be playing in LA in the 2015 season.I was off by ONE YEAR obviously
> 
> The reason I was off? Is because Dean Spanos threw a temper tantrem to the NFL whining to them claiming LA belongs to him and a month later after Kroneke made the announcement he was going to build a stadium in LA,Spanos and Davis said they were going to move their teams to carson and share a stadium together.again that is WHY pooper is as big a moron as anquity is.
> 
> Anquity always said the Rams or any team were never coming back to LA while Pooper was so stupid,he felll for that carson hoax and actually took it serious that the chargers and raiders might be in carson this year DESPITE the fact how I spelled it to him dummies style back then,that carson was indeed a hoax and would never happen because that site is a toxic landdump where the air stinks like hell.
> 
> It just went through one ear and out the other with pooper though which is no surprise since logic and common sense is something he indeed knows nothing about.
> 
> that is what i said earlier is how these morons amuse me cause they could never agree in their asinine ramblings on anything,pooper actually taking carson seriously despite the facts that it was a toxic landdump,and ANQUITY, in all his asinine rants and ravings,that not only the rams were never coming back,but LA was not going to have a team at all this year.they couldnt even agree with each other on anything in all their lunatic ravings.
> 
> 
> 
> see,as you can see in this link,anqutiy here  is proving in spades how he is so butthurt and angry that I proved him wrong in his babbling rants the last two years how the Rams would never come back to LA post# .1214He EVADES that question and brings up how i was off by one year.lol
> 
> Seahawks SUCK !!!!
> 
> Go ahead and do all the pulling you want and this will be my answer......._*I-----DON'T---- GIVE---- A---- FUCK----WHAT----YOU-------THINK!!!!!!! *_Or for that matter, if you do think, which I gather from you boring posts that you don't.
> 
> Give it a rest.....wait your OP said they would be back next year (2015) you were wrong so you slipped in some bullshit and continued to spout posts that I am sure no one bothers to read because they all say the same thing....BULLSHIT that no one really cares about but you.....I know for a fact neither Huggy or I care. So fuck off.
> 
> Sign me off......I can't stand boring.....
> Seahawks SUCK !!!!
> 
> what a meltdown and temper tantrem.He gives me great entertainment here.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said,notice how he did NOT deny there that he said they would NEVER come back to LA?
> 
> Whats REALLY funny though is he backpeddled there as you can see  ignoring he said that MANY times the last two years talking evading that and talking about how i was wrong on the year of them coming back in 2015 when I ADMITTED  MANY times on my Rams thread,that i was off by ONE YEAR,that it would not be till 2016 and then he LIED recently and said I never admitted I was off by one year as you can see for yourself.
> 
> as you can see for yourself,here he is LYING on someone elses  thread recently bringing his old childish grudge he has against me on this ,over to someones elses thread LYING saying I never admitted I was wrong of the year.
> 
> Gronkowski
> LA Ram is stuck on stupid...one: he originally said the Rams would be back in 2015....but he can't admit he was wrong.
> 
> well as you can see from MY link here of something I said way back in JANUARY 2015,ANQUITY  IS A LYING FUCKING TROLL and pooper like the dumbfuck he is,sides with him.Aquity like the stupid fuck he is,claims I lied saying I never admitted i was wrong on the year the Rams were coming back to LA when i said they would be back in 2105.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> as usual,you havent been reading my previous posts because i have been saying recently we will find out february 15th if they are moving this year or NEXT saying it might not be till next year and that would be okay cause I have waited for 20 years so whats one more year?.
> 
> 
> as you can see for yourself i made it PERFECTLY clear way back in jan 2015 i was off by one year contrary to his lies he said that I never admitted i was wrong about the year.
> 
> well as you can see here in this link.HE like the troll he is,is a fucking moron liar.
> 
> since as you can see here CLEARLY I am ADMITTING here as I did in MANY pages previously,I was off by a year,that it would not be till 2016.You Notice how when I proved him wrong on THIS LIE of his as well,he evaded it since he can NEVER admit when he is wrong?
> 
> 
> going into meltdown mode having a temper tantrem getting angry as hell i proved him wrong when I asked him the simple question here  -what was it you were saying about the Rams never coming back to LA?
> 
> 
> 
> as i said a couple times on this thread the ONLY reason i dont have HIM on ignore as i do those other two stupid fuck morons pooper and rightwingher is because he has these angry temper tantrems with me ALL THE TIME on threads all the time so I always get a kick out of watching him go into meltdown mode being so butthurt over being wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you see on this thread,he is NOT denying that that was all he said the past two years that the Rams were never coming back to LA.
> 
> what cracks me up is you would think since he is so butthurt and angry about me proving him wrong,he would put me on ignore but i logic and common sense doesnt register with him that nobody is putting a gun to his head forcing him to read my posts which gets him angry all the time.
> 
> It was not till the start of the 2014 season when I was SURE they were coming back though as you can see from my thread here. see anquity and rightwinger proved to the whole world what stupid fuck morons they are back then because even a CHILD could have seen from just watching these videos here in my OP that it was obvious they were coming back.
> 
> it hardly took a rocket scientist to see the obvious.
> 
> that is WHY he gets so angry and is butthurt over being wrong cause the truth hurts that children are much smarter than him.
Click to expand...

That's too much knowledge for papageorgio and antiquity. They dont understand when they are wrong. You should move on to your next prediction. I mean you have told them i told you so for how many months now? We get it!

Are you ocd?


----------



## sealybobo

antiquity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful, I think he is a postal worker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postal Worker? I thought he was a professional toilet bowl cleaner....
Click to expand...

Everyone on usmb claims to be an engineer. He could be a custodial engineer


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> the paid shill ^ coming back to shit in my thread as always.



There you go, the lying sack of crap claiming rightwinger is on ignore and yet he sees rightwinger's post. Caught in a lie 911 Lambjob


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and antiquity own him. Look how he goes off when either of you post. He claims to have me on ignore, but he would not be able to see any of my posts, nor would he know what I say, yet he does. He is a lying sack of crap.
> 
> Which makes him the biggest loser on this board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop being so mean.
> 
> But it is funny he said he is happy with his teams 24 to 3 lose to a team that a week before got it's ass handed to it by Green Bay who's only 7 and 6 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> these trolls are would ONLY be being mean to you since you are the only one here that reads their lies and backpeddling. well Like I said,anquity troll is the exception because i do read his cause it is so much fun watching him go into meltdownmode and throw temper tantrems changing the topic everytime i ask him the same unanswered two year old question about the Rams
> 
> they are so butthurt that they were proven wrong by me on them never coming back that i am sure you have noticed they are NOW throwing childish insults as anquity just recently did since he is so butthurt and angry i proved him wrong.
> 
> what cracks me up about these three morons,anquity,pooper and USMB's resident troll rightwinger," the biggest liar to ever grace these boards."is that NONE of them could ever agree with each other in the NFL's relocation back to LA.
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger for instance,said the chargers would be back in LA before the Rams ever came back. see for yourself here in post#84  here in this link.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper like the idiot troll he is,was stupid and moronic enough to actually think that Carson was for real,that the chargers actually might be in carson this year playing and share a stadium with the Raiders actually saying two years ago-"LA could go from having zero teams in LA to having three teams."seriously,I am not making this up.I can show you the link to that one as well where he said that back then if you like also?.
> 
> that was WHY I put pooper on ignore two years ago and have kept him on it ever since because I TRIED to explain to him back then that carson was a hoax,a fantasy cooked up by the NFL and the papers just to for a story to try and get people guessing trying to keep a lid on it that the Rams were coming back.
> 
> I TRIED using logic and common sense with him telling back then carson was a fantasy hoax because ANYBODY in california,will tell you the same thing I did back then,that the SITE they chose for carson,was a TOXIC LANDDUMP and that was WHY it would never happen.That logic and common sense of course just went through one ear and out the others of poopers. that is comedy gold that he actually took carson serious because even a CHILD could have figured that one out,that it was a hoax.come on.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and USMB'S resident troll rightwinger of course like the whining crybaby troll he is stilll lives in denial on this issue trying to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis with juvenile posts like this below which MANY people have told besides myself,he is an idiot as well for posing this as he did recently.
> 
> post#25 here.
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
> 
> HE needs to stop making this juvenile post whining to his mommy in defeat all the time knowing i took him to school.Its only fellow juvenile children like pooper and his bedlover anquity that ignore how childish he is since they have the same childish mind.
> 
> many posters here in the sports section have in the past LAUGHED at this juvenile post of his in  calling them that   you just dont see them talk about it now because they dont hang around here all the time as his fellow juvenile posters pooper and anquity trolls do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did all this rams moving feud start. And where did you first hear rumor. There's something missing in the story you're telling. Start from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay fair enough.Thats a fair question. this is a long read but bear with me for a few minutes is all i ask. i mean you do want an answer right?
> 
> Well way back in january of 2012 is when the rumors started to surface out of st louis that they might move back to LA when the CVC st louis convention center  and the city did not honor the terms of the lease agreement signed by them and the Rams 21 years ago when they moved to st louis.
> 
> In that original agreement signed by then Rams owner the evil bitch Georgia Frontiere,the lease agreement stated that if by 2014,the city had not maintained their end of the bargain agreement to keep and maintain the facility to be in the top third tier of all stadiums in the country,the Rams were free to relocate. well the city did not honor the terms of the agreement so the Rams sued the city and it went to arbitration and the Rams won the case with the right to relocate if they wished as you can see from this link here below.
> 
> Rams win arbitration case, will St. Louis pay up?
> 
> Well Kroneke like the smart businessman he is,him being a missouri guy,he KNEW about that lease clause in the agreement and  like the clever guy he is,stepped right in and bought the team in 2011 having his sights set on LA as far back  then obviously.
> 
> I started having suspecions myself as far back as the beginning of 2013 that the Rams were coming back to LA and would be back  in LA in the 2015 season rightfully so because even the st louis radio announcers there were saying the same thing,that they did not expect the Rams to be playing in st louis for the 2015 season so you can see WHY like many people in both st louis and in LA,I thought they would be playing in LA in the 2015 season.I was off by ONE YEAR obviously
> 
> The reason I was off? Is because Dean Spanos threw a temper tantrem to the NFL whining to them claiming LA belongs to him and a month later after Kroneke made the announcement he was going to build a stadium in LA,Spanos and Davis said they were going to move their teams to carson and share a stadium together.again that is WHY pooper is as big a moron as anquity is.
> 
> Anquity always said the Rams or any team were never coming back to LA while Pooper was so stupid,he felll for that carson hoax and actually took it serious that the chargers and raiders might be in carson this year DESPITE the fact how I spelled it to him dummies style back then,that carson was indeed a hoax and would never happen because that site is a toxic landdump where the air stinks like hell.
> 
> It just went through one ear and out the other with pooper though which is no surprise since logic and common sense is something he indeed knows nothing about.
> 
> that is what i said earlier is how these morons amuse me cause they could never agree in their asinine ramblings on anything,pooper actually taking carson seriously despite the facts that it was a toxic landdump,and ANQUITY, in all his asinine rants and ravings,that not only the rams were never coming back,but LA was not going to have a team at all this year.they couldnt even agree with each other on anything in all their lunatic ravings.
> 
> 
> 
> see,as you can see in this link,anqutiy here  is proving in spades how he is so butthurt and angry that I proved him wrong in his babbling rants the last two years how the Rams would never come back to LA post# .1214He EVADES that question and brings up how i was off by one year.lol
> 
> Seahawks SUCK !!!!
> 
> Go ahead and do all the pulling you want and this will be my answer......._*I-----DON'T---- GIVE---- A---- FUCK----WHAT----YOU-------THINK!!!!!!! *_Or for that matter, if you do think, which I gather from you boring posts that you don't.
> 
> Give it a rest.....wait your OP said they would be back next year (2015) you were wrong so you slipped in some bullshit and continued to spout posts that I am sure no one bothers to read because they all say the same thing....BULLSHIT that no one really cares about but you.....I know for a fact neither Huggy or I care. So fuck off.
> 
> Sign me off......I can't stand boring.....
> Seahawks SUCK !!!!
> 
> what a meltdown and temper tantrem.He gives me great entertainment here.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said,notice how he did NOT deny there that he said they would NEVER come back to LA?
> 
> Whats REALLY funny though is he backpeddled there as you can see  ignoring he said that MANY times the last two years talking evading that and talking about how i was wrong on the year of them coming back in 2015 when I ADMITTED  MANY times on my Rams thread,that i was off by ONE YEAR,that it would not be till 2016 and then he LIED recently and said I never admitted I was off by one year as you can see for yourself.
> 
> as you can see for yourself,here he is LYING on someone elses  thread recently bringing his old childish grudge he has against me on this ,over to someones elses thread LYING saying I never admitted I was wrong of the year.
> 
> Gronkowski
> LA Ram is stuck on stupid...one: he originally said the Rams would be back in 2015....but he can't admit he was wrong.
> 
> well as you can see from MY link here of something I said way back in JANUARY 2015,ANQUITY  IS A LYING FUCKING TROLL and pooper like the dumbfuck he is,sides with him.Aquity like the stupid fuck he is,claims I lied saying I never admitted i was wrong on the year the Rams were coming back to LA when i said they would be back in 2105.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> as usual,you havent been reading my previous posts because i have been saying recently we will find out february 15th if they are moving this year or NEXT saying it might not be till next year and that would be okay cause I have waited for 20 years so whats one more year?.
> 
> 
> as you can see for yourself i made it PERFECTLY clear way back in jan 2015 i was off by one year contrary to his lies he said that I never admitted i was wrong about the year.
> 
> well as you can see here in this link.HE like the troll he is,is a fucking moron liar.
> 
> since as you can see here CLEARLY I am ADMITTING here as I did in MANY pages previously,I was off by a year,that it would not be till 2016.You Notice how when I proved him wrong on THIS LIE of his as well,he evaded it since he can NEVER admit when he is wrong?
> 
> 
> going into meltdown mode having a temper tantrem getting angry as hell i proved him wrong when I asked him the simple question here  -what was it you were saying about the Rams never coming back to LA?
> 
> 
> 
> as i said a couple times on this thread the ONLY reason i dont have HIM on ignore as i do those other two stupid fuck morons pooper and rightwingher is because he has these angry temper tantrems with me ALL THE TIME on threads all the time so I always get a kick out of watching him go into meltdown mode being so butthurt over being wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you see on this thread,he is NOT denying that that was all he said the past two years that the Rams were never coming back to LA.
> 
> what cracks me up is you would think since he is so butthurt and angry about me proving him wrong,he would put me on ignore but i logic and common sense doesnt register with him that nobody is putting a gun to his head forcing him to read my posts which gets him angry all the time.
> 
> It was not till the start of the 2014 season when I was SURE they were coming back though as you can see from my thread here. see anquity and rightwinger proved to the whole world what stupid fuck morons they are back then because even a CHILD could have seen from just watching these videos here in my OP that it was obvious they were coming back.
> 
> it hardly took a rocket scientist to see the obvious.
> 
> that is WHY he gets so angry and is butthurt over being wrong cause the truth hurts that children are much smarter than him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's too much knowledge for papageorgio and antiquity. They dont understand when they are wrong. You should move on to your next prediction. I mean you have told them i told you so for how many months now? We get it!
> 
> Are you ocd?
Click to expand...


Lol! Love it!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and antiquity own him. Look how he goes off when either of you post. He claims to have me on ignore, but he would not be able to see any of my posts, nor would he know what I say, yet he does. He is a lying sack of crap.
> 
> Which makes him the biggest loser on this board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop being so mean.
> 
> But it is funny he said he is happy with his teams 24 to 3 lose to a team that a week before got it's ass handed to it by Green Bay who's only 7 and 6 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> these trolls are would ONLY be being mean to you since you are the only one here that reads their lies and backpeddling. well Like I said,anquity troll is the exception because i do read his cause it is so much fun watching him go into meltdownmode and throw temper tantrems changing the topic everytime i ask him the same unanswered two year old question about the Rams
> 
> they are so butthurt that they were proven wrong by me on them never coming back that i am sure you have noticed they are NOW throwing childish insults as anquity just recently did since he is so butthurt and angry i proved him wrong.
> 
> what cracks me up about these three morons,anquity,pooper and USMB's resident troll rightwinger," the biggest liar to ever grace these boards."is that NONE of them could ever agree with each other in the NFL's relocation back to LA.
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger for instance,said the chargers would be back in LA before the Rams ever came back. see for yourself here in post#84  here in this link.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper like the idiot troll he is,was stupid and moronic enough to actually think that Carson was for real,that the chargers actually might be in carson this year playing and share a stadium with the Raiders actually saying two years ago-"LA could go from having zero teams in LA to having three teams."seriously,I am not making this up.I can show you the link to that one as well where he said that back then if you like also?.
> 
> that was WHY I put pooper on ignore two years ago and have kept him on it ever since because I TRIED to explain to him back then that carson was a hoax,a fantasy cooked up by the NFL and the papers just to for a story to try and get people guessing trying to keep a lid on it that the Rams were coming back.
> 
> I TRIED using logic and common sense with him telling back then carson was a fantasy hoax because ANYBODY in california,will tell you the same thing I did back then,that the SITE they chose for carson,was a TOXIC LANDDUMP and that was WHY it would never happen.That logic and common sense of course just went through one ear and out the others of poopers. that is comedy gold that he actually took carson serious because even a CHILD could have figured that one out,that it was a hoax.come on.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and USMB'S resident troll rightwinger of course like the whining crybaby troll he is stilll lives in denial on this issue trying to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis with juvenile posts like this below which MANY people have told besides myself,he is an idiot as well for posing this as he did recently.
> 
> post#25 here.
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
> 
> HE needs to stop making this juvenile post whining to his mommy in defeat all the time knowing i took him to school.Its only fellow juvenile children like pooper and his bedlover anquity that ignore how childish he is since they have the same childish mind.
> 
> many posters here in the sports section have in the past LAUGHED at this juvenile post of his in  calling them that   you just dont see them talk about it now because they dont hang around here all the time as his fellow juvenile posters pooper and anquity trolls do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did all this rams moving feud start. And where did you first hear rumor. There's something missing in the story you're telling. Start from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay fair enough.Thats a fair question. this is a long read but bear with me for a few minutes is all i ask. i mean you do want an answer right?
> 
> Well way back in january of 2012 is when the rumors started to surface out of st louis that they might move back to LA when the CVC st louis convention center  and the city did not honor the terms of the lease agreement signed by them and the Rams 21 years ago when they moved to st louis.
> 
> In that original agreement signed by then Rams owner the evil bitch Georgia Frontiere,the lease agreement stated that if by 2014,the city had not maintained their end of the bargain agreement to keep and maintain the facility to be in the top third tier of all stadiums in the country,the Rams were free to relocate. well the city did not honor the terms of the agreement so the Rams sued the city and it went to arbitration and the Rams won the case with the right to relocate if they wished as you can see from this link here below.
> 
> Rams win arbitration case, will St. Louis pay up?
> 
> Well Kroneke like the smart businessman he is,him being a missouri guy,he KNEW about that lease clause in the agreement and  like the clever guy he is,stepped right in and bought the team in 2011 having his sights set on LA as far back  then obviously.
> 
> I started having suspecions myself as far back as the beginning of 2013 that the Rams were coming back to LA and would be back  in LA in the 2015 season rightfully so because even the st louis radio announcers there were saying the same thing,that they did not expect the Rams to be playing in st louis for the 2015 season so you can see WHY like many people in both st louis and in LA,I thought they would be playing in LA in the 2015 season.I was off by ONE YEAR obviously
> 
> The reason I was off? Is because Dean Spanos threw a temper tantrem to the NFL whining to them claiming LA belongs to him and a month later after Kroneke made the announcement he was going to build a stadium in LA,Spanos and Davis said they were going to move their teams to carson and share a stadium together.again that is WHY pooper is as big a moron as anquity is.
> 
> Anquity always said the Rams or any team were never coming back to LA while Pooper was so stupid,he felll for that carson hoax and actually took it serious that the chargers and raiders might be in carson this year DESPITE the fact how I spelled it to him dummies style back then,that carson was indeed a hoax and would never happen because that site is a toxic landdump where the air stinks like hell.
> 
> It just went through one ear and out the other with pooper though which is no surprise since logic and common sense is something he indeed knows nothing about.
> 
> that is what i said earlier is how these morons amuse me cause they could never agree in their asinine ramblings on anything,pooper actually taking carson seriously despite the facts that it was a toxic landdump,and ANQUITY, in all his asinine rants and ravings,that not only the rams were never coming back,but LA was not going to have a team at all this year.they couldnt even agree with each other on anything in all their lunatic ravings.
> 
> 
> 
> see,as you can see in this link,anqutiy here  is proving in spades how he is so butthurt and angry that I proved him wrong in his babbling rants the last two years how the Rams would never come back to LA post# .1214He EVADES that question and brings up how i was off by one year.lol
> 
> Seahawks SUCK !!!!
> 
> Go ahead and do all the pulling you want and this will be my answer......._*I-----DON'T---- GIVE---- A---- FUCK----WHAT----YOU-------THINK!!!!!!! *_Or for that matter, if you do think, which I gather from you boring posts that you don't.
> 
> Give it a rest.....wait your OP said they would be back next year (2015) you were wrong so you slipped in some bullshit and continued to spout posts that I am sure no one bothers to read because they all say the same thing....BULLSHIT that no one really cares about but you.....I know for a fact neither Huggy or I care. So fuck off.
> 
> Sign me off......I can't stand boring.....
> Seahawks SUCK !!!!
> 
> what a meltdown and temper tantrem.He gives me great entertainment here.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said,notice how he did NOT deny there that he said they would NEVER come back to LA?
> 
> Whats REALLY funny though is he backpeddled there as you can see  ignoring he said that MANY times the last two years talking evading that and talking about how i was wrong on the year of them coming back in 2015 when I ADMITTED  MANY times on my Rams thread,that i was off by ONE YEAR,that it would not be till 2016 and then he LIED recently and said I never admitted I was off by one year as you can see for yourself.
> 
> as you can see for yourself,here he is LYING on someone elses  thread recently bringing his old childish grudge he has against me on this ,over to someones elses thread LYING saying I never admitted I was wrong of the year.
> 
> Gronkowski
> LA Ram is stuck on stupid...one: he originally said the Rams would be back in 2015....but he can't admit he was wrong.
> 
> well as you can see from MY link here of something I said way back in JANUARY 2015,ANQUITY  IS A LYING FUCKING TROLL and pooper like the dumbfuck he is,sides with him.Aquity like the stupid fuck he is,claims I lied saying I never admitted i was wrong on the year the Rams were coming back to LA when i said they would be back in 2105.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> as usual,you havent been reading my previous posts because i have been saying recently we will find out february 15th if they are moving this year or NEXT saying it might not be till next year and that would be okay cause I have waited for 20 years so whats one more year?.
> 
> 
> as you can see for yourself i made it PERFECTLY clear way back in jan 2015 i was off by one year contrary to his lies he said that I never admitted i was wrong about the year.
> 
> well as you can see here in this link.HE like the troll he is,is a fucking moron liar.
> 
> since as you can see here CLEARLY I am ADMITTING here as I did in MANY pages previously,I was off by a year,that it would not be till 2016.You Notice how when I proved him wrong on THIS LIE of his as well,he evaded it since he can NEVER admit when he is wrong?
> 
> 
> going into meltdown mode having a temper tantrem getting angry as hell i proved him wrong when I asked him the simple question here  -what was it you were saying about the Rams never coming back to LA?
> 
> 
> 
> as i said a couple times on this thread the ONLY reason i dont have HIM on ignore as i do those other two stupid fuck morons pooper and rightwingher is because he has these angry temper tantrems with me ALL THE TIME on threads all the time so I always get a kick out of watching him go into meltdown mode being so butthurt over being wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you see on this thread,he is NOT denying that that was all he said the past two years that the Rams were never coming back to LA.
> 
> what cracks me up is you would think since he is so butthurt and angry about me proving him wrong,he would put me on ignore but i logic and common sense doesnt register with him that nobody is putting a gun to his head forcing him to read my posts which gets him angry all the time.
> 
> It was not till the start of the 2014 season when I was SURE they were coming back though as you can see from my thread here. see anquity and rightwinger proved to the whole world what stupid fuck morons they are back then because even a CHILD could have seen from just watching these videos here in my OP that it was obvious they were coming back.
> 
> it hardly took a rocket scientist to see the obvious.
> 
> that is WHY he gets so angry and is butthurt over being wrong cause the truth hurts that children are much smarter than him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's too much knowledge for papageorgio and antiquity. They dont understand when they are wrong. You should move on to your next prediction. I mean you have told them i told you so for how many months now? We get it!
> 
> Are you ocd?
Click to expand...


Oh they know when they are wrong,they are just too juvenile and childish to admit it when they HAVE been proven wrong is all.

Antiqutiy PROVES how  juvenile he is the fact he had to bring his two year old grudge he has against me over to that thread of Alexs  a few weeks ago and whine to alex about him talking to me. He has these wacky set rules he INVENTS  that he seems to think are USMB's rules because they are HIS he came up with.

Notice how here on Alex's thread that PRIOR to HIM  coming on changing the topic of the OP,that everybody prior to his arrival coming on, was talking about the TOPIC of the thread Gronkowski?

post#39 here.
Gronkowski

HE comes on,changes the topic which AGAIN everybody was discussing the topic UNTIL he came on and trolled by discussing a POSTER "me" with the OP because of a two year old grudge he cant get over."  then AFTER he derails the thread topic talking about a POSTER instead of the "TOPIC",he goes and whines like a 3 year old when I bring up the fact he wont answer my question about the Rams and THEN says "I" am not discussing the topic????? lol.
. what a fucking hypocrite troll.. the kid must have alzhiemers at early stages of childhood or something,seriously.

somehow in his own warped fantasy world he lives in,its OKAY for him to change the topic on a sports thread and belittle a poster,but "I' am not allowed to do the same thing AFTER HE starts it? at least while I was off topic  MINE was about SPORTS.as i said,fucking hypocrite troll if there ever was one.

I did not go and derail a thread changing the topic talking about a POSTER.while i was off topic I at LEAST kept the subject to sports the Rams.He STARTED the shit slinging on that thread belittling a POSTER as you see,then acts like "I" got the topic off thread.

If thats not acting like a three year old,i dont know what is. oh and notice how when I gave him the link that PROVED he lied about me never admitting I was wrong on the year the Rams were coming back to LA,he evaded that lie of his as well?

btw,I noticed how his lover rightwinger even agrees with me it is funny of aniquitys constant whining how he cant get over a grudge with me on being wrong the fact he posted a laughing smiley.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop being so mean.
> 
> But it is funny he said he is happy with his teams 24 to 3 lose to a team that a week before got it's ass handed to it by Green Bay who's only 7 and 6 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these trolls are would ONLY be being mean to you since you are the only one here that reads their lies and backpeddling. well Like I said,anquity troll is the exception because i do read his cause it is so much fun watching him go into meltdownmode and throw temper tantrems changing the topic everytime i ask him the same unanswered two year old question about the Rams
> 
> they are so butthurt that they were proven wrong by me on them never coming back that i am sure you have noticed they are NOW throwing childish insults as anquity just recently did since he is so butthurt and angry i proved him wrong.
> 
> what cracks me up about these three morons,anquity,pooper and USMB's resident troll rightwinger," the biggest liar to ever grace these boards."is that NONE of them could ever agree with each other in the NFL's relocation back to LA.
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger for instance,said the chargers would be back in LA before the Rams ever came back. see for yourself here in post#84  here in this link.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper like the idiot troll he is,was stupid and moronic enough to actually think that Carson was for real,that the chargers actually might be in carson this year playing and share a stadium with the Raiders actually saying two years ago-"LA could go from having zero teams in LA to having three teams."seriously,I am not making this up.I can show you the link to that one as well where he said that back then if you like also?.
> 
> that was WHY I put pooper on ignore two years ago and have kept him on it ever since because I TRIED to explain to him back then that carson was a hoax,a fantasy cooked up by the NFL and the papers just to for a story to try and get people guessing trying to keep a lid on it that the Rams were coming back.
> 
> I TRIED using logic and common sense with him telling back then carson was a fantasy hoax because ANYBODY in california,will tell you the same thing I did back then,that the SITE they chose for carson,was a TOXIC LANDDUMP and that was WHY it would never happen.That logic and common sense of course just went through one ear and out the others of poopers. that is comedy gold that he actually took carson serious because even a CHILD could have figured that one out,that it was a hoax.come on.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and USMB'S resident troll rightwinger of course like the whining crybaby troll he is stilll lives in denial on this issue trying to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis with juvenile posts like this below which MANY people have told besides myself,he is an idiot as well for posing this as he did recently.
> 
> post#25 here.
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
> 
> HE needs to stop making this juvenile post whining to his mommy in defeat all the time knowing i took him to school.Its only fellow juvenile children like pooper and his bedlover anquity that ignore how childish he is since they have the same childish mind.
> 
> many posters here in the sports section have in the past LAUGHED at this juvenile post of his in  calling them that   you just dont see them talk about it now because they dont hang around here all the time as his fellow juvenile posters pooper and anquity trolls do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did all this rams moving feud start. And where did you first hear rumor. There's something missing in the story you're telling. Start from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay fair enough.Thats a fair question. this is a long read but bear with me for a few minutes is all i ask. i mean you do want an answer right?
> 
> Well way back in january of 2012 is when the rumors started to surface out of st louis that they might move back to LA when the CVC st louis convention center  and the city did not honor the terms of the lease agreement signed by them and the Rams 21 years ago when they moved to st louis.
> 
> In that original agreement signed by then Rams owner the evil bitch Georgia Frontiere,the lease agreement stated that if by 2014,the city had not maintained their end of the bargain agreement to keep and maintain the facility to be in the top third tier of all stadiums in the country,the Rams were free to relocate. well the city did not honor the terms of the agreement so the Rams sued the city and it went to arbitration and the Rams won the case with the right to relocate if they wished as you can see from this link here below.
> 
> Rams win arbitration case, will St. Louis pay up?
> 
> Well Kroneke like the smart businessman he is,him being a missouri guy,he KNEW about that lease clause in the agreement and  like the clever guy he is,stepped right in and bought the team in 2011 having his sights set on LA as far back  then obviously.
> 
> I started having suspecions myself as far back as the beginning of 2013 that the Rams were coming back to LA and would be back  in LA in the 2015 season rightfully so because even the st louis radio announcers there were saying the same thing,that they did not expect the Rams to be playing in st louis for the 2015 season so you can see WHY like many people in both st louis and in LA,I thought they would be playing in LA in the 2015 season.I was off by ONE YEAR obviously
> 
> The reason I was off? Is because Dean Spanos threw a temper tantrem to the NFL whining to them claiming LA belongs to him and a month later after Kroneke made the announcement he was going to build a stadium in LA,Spanos and Davis said they were going to move their teams to carson and share a stadium together.again that is WHY pooper is as big a moron as anquity is.
> 
> Anquity always said the Rams or any team were never coming back to LA while Pooper was so stupid,he felll for that carson hoax and actually took it serious that the chargers and raiders might be in carson this year DESPITE the fact how I spelled it to him dummies style back then,that carson was indeed a hoax and would never happen because that site is a toxic landdump where the air stinks like hell.
> 
> It just went through one ear and out the other with pooper though which is no surprise since logic and common sense is something he indeed knows nothing about.
> 
> that is what i said earlier is how these morons amuse me cause they could never agree in their asinine ramblings on anything,pooper actually taking carson seriously despite the facts that it was a toxic landdump,and ANQUITY, in all his asinine rants and ravings,that not only the rams were never coming back,but LA was not going to have a team at all this year.they couldnt even agree with each other on anything in all their lunatic ravings.
> 
> 
> 
> see,as you can see in this link,anqutiy here  is proving in spades how he is so butthurt and angry that I proved him wrong in his babbling rants the last two years how the Rams would never come back to LA post# .1214He EVADES that question and brings up how i was off by one year.lol
> 
> Seahawks SUCK !!!!
> 
> Go ahead and do all the pulling you want and this will be my answer......._*I-----DON'T---- GIVE---- A---- FUCK----WHAT----YOU-------THINK!!!!!!! *_Or for that matter, if you do think, which I gather from you boring posts that you don't.
> 
> Give it a rest.....wait your OP said they would be back next year (2015) you were wrong so you slipped in some bullshit and continued to spout posts that I am sure no one bothers to read because they all say the same thing....BULLSHIT that no one really cares about but you.....I know for a fact neither Huggy or I care. So fuck off.
> 
> Sign me off......I can't stand boring.....
> Seahawks SUCK !!!!
> 
> what a meltdown and temper tantrem.He gives me great entertainment here.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said,notice how he did NOT deny there that he said they would NEVER come back to LA?
> 
> Whats REALLY funny though is he backpeddled there as you can see  ignoring he said that MANY times the last two years talking evading that and talking about how i was wrong on the year of them coming back in 2015 when I ADMITTED  MANY times on my Rams thread,that i was off by ONE YEAR,that it would not be till 2016 and then he LIED recently and said I never admitted I was off by one year as you can see for yourself.
> 
> as you can see for yourself,here he is LYING on someone elses  thread recently bringing his old childish grudge he has against me on this ,over to someones elses thread LYING saying I never admitted I was wrong of the year.
> 
> Gronkowski
> LA Ram is stuck on stupid...one: he originally said the Rams would be back in 2015....but he can't admit he was wrong.
> 
> well as you can see from MY link here of something I said way back in JANUARY 2015,ANQUITY  IS A LYING FUCKING TROLL and pooper like the dumbfuck he is,sides with him.Aquity like the stupid fuck he is,claims I lied saying I never admitted i was wrong on the year the Rams were coming back to LA when i said they would be back in 2105.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> as usual,you havent been reading my previous posts because i have been saying recently we will find out february 15th if they are moving this year or NEXT saying it might not be till next year and that would be okay cause I have waited for 20 years so whats one more year?.
> 
> 
> as you can see for yourself i made it PERFECTLY clear way back in jan 2015 i was off by one year contrary to his lies he said that I never admitted i was wrong about the year.
> 
> well as you can see here in this link.HE like the troll he is,is a fucking moron liar.
> 
> since as you can see here CLEARLY I am ADMITTING here as I did in MANY pages previously,I was off by a year,that it would not be till 2016.You Notice how when I proved him wrong on THIS LIE of his as well,he evaded it since he can NEVER admit when he is wrong?
> 
> 
> going into meltdown mode having a temper tantrem getting angry as hell i proved him wrong when I asked him the simple question here  -what was it you were saying about the Rams never coming back to LA?
> 
> 
> 
> as i said a couple times on this thread the ONLY reason i dont have HIM on ignore as i do those other two stupid fuck morons pooper and rightwingher is because he has these angry temper tantrems with me ALL THE TIME on threads all the time so I always get a kick out of watching him go into meltdown mode being so butthurt over being wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you see on this thread,he is NOT denying that that was all he said the past two years that the Rams were never coming back to LA.
> 
> what cracks me up is you would think since he is so butthurt and angry about me proving him wrong,he would put me on ignore but i logic and common sense doesnt register with him that nobody is putting a gun to his head forcing him to read my posts which gets him angry all the time.
> 
> It was not till the start of the 2014 season when I was SURE they were coming back though as you can see from my thread here. see anquity and rightwinger proved to the whole world what stupid fuck morons they are back then because even a CHILD could have seen from just watching these videos here in my OP that it was obvious they were coming back.
> 
> it hardly took a rocket scientist to see the obvious.
> 
> that is WHY he gets so angry and is butthurt over being wrong cause the truth hurts that children are much smarter than him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's too much knowledge for papageorgio and antiquity. They dont understand when they are wrong. You should move on to your next prediction. I mean you have told them i told you so for how many months now? We get it!
> 
> Are you ocd?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh they know when they are wrong,they are just too juvenile and childish to admit it when they HAVE been proven wrong is all.
> 
> Antiqutiy PROVES how  juvenile he is the fact he had to bring his two year old grudge he has against me over to that thread of Alexs  a few weeks ago and whine to alex about him talking to me. He has these wacky set rules he INVENTS  that he seems to think are USMB's rules because they are HIS he came up with.
> 
> Notice how here on Alex's thread that PRIOR to HIM  coming on changing the topic of the OP,that everybody prior to his arrival coming on, was talking about the TOPIC of the thread Gronkowski?
> 
> HE comes on,changes the topic which AGAIN everybody was discussing the topic UNTIL he came on and trolled by discussing a POSTER "me" with the OP because of a two year old grudge he cant get over."  then AFTER he derails the thread topic talking about a POSTER instead of the "TOPIC",he goes and whines like a 3 year old when I bring up the fact he wont answer my question about the Rams..
> 
> somehow in his own warped fantasy world he lives in,its OKAY for him to change the topic on a sports thread and belittle a poster,but "I' am not allowed to do the same thing? at least while I was off topic  MINE was about SPORTS.I did not go and derail a thread changing the topic talking about a POSTER.jesus christ.
Click to expand...


As the tirade continues......


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and antiquity own him. Look how he goes off when either of you post. He claims to have me on ignore, but he would not be able to see any of my posts, nor would he know what I say, yet he does. He is a lying sack of crap.
> 
> Which makes him the biggest loser on this board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop being so mean.
> 
> But it is funny he said he is happy with his teams 24 to 3 lose to a team that a week before got it's ass handed to it by Green Bay who's only 7 and 6 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> these trolls are would ONLY be being mean to you since you are the only one here that reads their lies and backpeddling. well Like I said,anquity troll is the exception because i do read his cause it is so much fun watching him go into meltdownmode and throw temper tantrems changing the topic everytime i ask him the same unanswered two year old question about the Rams
> 
> they are so butthurt that they were proven wrong by me on them never coming back that i am sure you have noticed they are NOW throwing childish insults as anquity just recently did since he is so butthurt and angry i proved him wrong.
> 
> what cracks me up about these three morons,anquity,pooper and USMB's resident troll rightwinger," the biggest liar to ever grace these boards."is that NONE of them could ever agree with each other in the NFL's relocation back to LA.
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger for instance,said the chargers would be back in LA before the Rams ever came back. see for yourself here in post#84  here in this link.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper like the idiot troll he is,was stupid and moronic enough to actually think that Carson was for real,that the chargers actually might be in carson this year playing and share a stadium with the Raiders actually saying two years ago-"LA could go from having zero teams in LA to having three teams."seriously,I am not making this up.I can show you the link to that one as well where he said that back then if you like also?.
> 
> that was WHY I put pooper on ignore two years ago and have kept him on it ever since because I TRIED to explain to him back then that carson was a hoax,a fantasy cooked up by the NFL and the papers just to for a story to try and get people guessing trying to keep a lid on it that the Rams were coming back.
> 
> I TRIED using logic and common sense with him telling back then carson was a fantasy hoax because ANYBODY in california,will tell you the same thing I did back then,that the SITE they chose for carson,was a TOXIC LANDDUMP and that was WHY it would never happen.That logic and common sense of course just went through one ear and out the others of poopers. that is comedy gold that he actually took carson serious because even a CHILD could have figured that one out,that it was a hoax.come on.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and USMB'S resident troll rightwinger of course like the whining crybaby troll he is stilll lives in denial on this issue trying to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis with juvenile posts like this below which MANY people have told besides myself,he is an idiot as well for posing this as he did recently.
> 
> post#25 here.
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
> 
> HE needs to stop making this juvenile post whining to his mommy in defeat all the time knowing i took him to school.Its only fellow juvenile children like pooper and his bedlover anquity that ignore how childish he is since they have the same childish mind.
> 
> many posters here in the sports section have in the past LAUGHED at this juvenile post of his in  calling them that   you just dont see them talk about it now because they dont hang around here all the time as his fellow juvenile posters pooper and anquity trolls do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did all this rams moving feud start. And where did you first hear rumor. There's something missing in the story you're telling. Start from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay fair enough.Thats a fair question. this is a long read but bear with me for a few minutes is all i ask. i mean you do want an answer right?
> 
> Well way back in january of 2012 is when the rumors started to surface out of st louis that they might move back to LA when the CVC st louis convention center  and the city did not honor the terms of the lease agreement signed by them and the Rams 21 years ago when they moved to st louis.
> 
> In that original agreement signed by then Rams owner the evil bitch Georgia Frontiere,the lease agreement stated that if by 2014,the city had not maintained their end of the bargain agreement to keep and maintain the facility to be in the top third tier of all stadiums in the country,the Rams were free to relocate. well the city did not honor the terms of the agreement so the Rams sued the city and it went to arbitration and the Rams won the case with the right to relocate if they wished as you can see from this link here below.
> 
> Rams win arbitration case, will St. Louis pay up?
> 
> Well Kroneke like the smart businessman he is,him being a missouri guy,he KNEW about that lease clause in the agreement and  like the clever guy he is,stepped right in and bought the team in 2011 having his sights set on LA as far back  then obviously.
> 
> I started having suspecions myself as far back as the beginning of 2013 that the Rams were coming back to LA and would be back  in LA in the 2015 season rightfully so because even the st louis radio announcers there were saying the same thing,that they did not expect the Rams to be playing in st louis for the 2015 season so you can see WHY like many people in both st louis and in LA,I thought they would be playing in LA in the 2015 season.I was off by ONE YEAR obviously
> 
> The reason I was off? Is because Dean Spanos threw a temper tantrem to the NFL whining to them claiming LA belongs to him and a month later after Kroneke made the announcement he was going to build a stadium in LA,Spanos and Davis said they were going to move their teams to carson and share a stadium together.again that is WHY pooper is as big a moron as anquity is.
> 
> Anquity always said the Rams or any team were never coming back to LA while Pooper was so stupid,he felll for that carson hoax and actually took it serious that the chargers and raiders might be in carson this year DESPITE the fact how I spelled it to him dummies style back then,that carson was indeed a hoax and would never happen because that site is a toxic landdump where the air stinks like hell.
> 
> It just went through one ear and out the other with pooper though which is no surprise since logic and common sense is something he indeed knows nothing about.
> 
> that is what i said earlier is how these morons amuse me cause they could never agree in their asinine ramblings on anything,pooper actually taking carson seriously despite the facts that it was a toxic landdump,and ANQUITY, in all his asinine rants and ravings,that not only the rams were never coming back,but LA was not going to have a team at all this year.they couldnt even agree with each other on anything in all their lunatic ravings.
> 
> 
> 
> see,as you can see in this link,anqutiy here  is proving in spades how he is so butthurt and angry that I proved him wrong in his babbling rants the last two years how the Rams would never come back to LA post# .1214He EVADES that question and brings up how i was off by one year.lol
> 
> Seahawks SUCK !!!!
> 
> Go ahead and do all the pulling you want and this will be my answer......._*I-----DON'T---- GIVE---- A---- FUCK----WHAT----YOU-------THINK!!!!!!! *_Or for that matter, if you do think, which I gather from you boring posts that you don't.
> 
> Give it a rest.....wait your OP said they would be back next year (2015) you were wrong so you slipped in some bullshit and continued to spout posts that I am sure no one bothers to read because they all say the same thing....BULLSHIT that no one really cares about but you.....I know for a fact neither Huggy or I care. So fuck off.
> 
> Sign me off......I can't stand boring.....
> Seahawks SUCK !!!!
> 
> what a meltdown and temper tantrem.He gives me great entertainment here.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said,notice how he did NOT deny there that he said they would NEVER come back to LA?
> 
> Whats REALLY funny though is he backpeddled there as you can see  ignoring he said that MANY times the last two years talking evading that and talking about how i was wrong on the year of them coming back in 2015 when I ADMITTED  MANY times on my Rams thread,that i was off by ONE YEAR,that it would not be till 2016 and then he LIED recently and said I never admitted I was off by one year as you can see for yourself.
> 
> as you can see for yourself,here he is LYING on someone elses  thread recently bringing his old childish grudge he has against me on this ,over to someones elses thread LYING saying I never admitted I was wrong of the year.
> 
> Gronkowski
> LA Ram is stuck on stupid...one: he originally said the Rams would be back in 2015....but he can't admit he was wrong.
> 
> well as you can see from MY link here of something I said way back in JANUARY 2015,ANQUITY  IS A LYING FUCKING TROLL and pooper like the dumbfuck he is,sides with him.Aquity like the stupid fuck he is,claims I lied saying I never admitted i was wrong on the year the Rams were coming back to LA when i said they would be back in 2105.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> as usual,you havent been reading my previous posts because i have been saying recently we will find out february 15th if they are moving this year or NEXT saying it might not be till next year and that would be okay cause I have waited for 20 years so whats one more year?.
> 
> 
> as you can see for yourself i made it PERFECTLY clear way back in jan 2015 i was off by one year contrary to his lies he said that I never admitted i was wrong about the year.
> 
> well as you can see here in this link.HE like the troll he is,is a fucking moron liar.
> 
> since as you can see here CLEARLY I am ADMITTING here as I did in MANY pages previously,I was off by a year,that it would not be till 2016.You Notice how when I proved him wrong on THIS LIE of his as well,he evaded it since he can NEVER admit when he is wrong?
> 
> 
> going into meltdown mode having a temper tantrem getting angry as hell i proved him wrong when I asked him the simple question here  -what was it you were saying about the Rams never coming back to LA?
> 
> 
> 
> as i said a couple times on this thread the ONLY reason i dont have HIM on ignore as i do those other two stupid fuck morons pooper and rightwingher is because he has these angry temper tantrems with me ALL THE TIME on threads all the time so I always get a kick out of watching him go into meltdown mode being so butthurt over being wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you see on this thread,he is NOT denying that that was all he said the past two years that the Rams were never coming back to LA.
> 
> what cracks me up is you would think since he is so butthurt and angry about me proving him wrong,he would put me on ignore but i logic and common sense doesnt register with him that nobody is putting a gun to his head forcing him to read my posts which gets him angry all the time.
> 
> It was not till the start of the 2014 season when I was SURE they were coming back though as you can see from my thread here. see anquity and rightwinger proved to the whole world what stupid fuck morons they are back then because even a CHILD could have seen from just watching these videos here in my OP that it was obvious they were coming back.
> 
> it hardly took a rocket scientist to see the obvious.
> 
> that is WHY he gets so angry and is butthurt over being wrong cause the truth hurts that children are much smarter than him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's too much knowledge for papageorgio and antiquity. They dont understand when they are wrong. You should move on to your next prediction. I mean you have told them i told you so for how many months now? We get it!
> 
> Are you ocd?
Click to expand...


My next prediction? well as I just proved RECENTLY as well in that previous post of mine you took the time to read which I do thank you for.

I recently proved Antiquity is a liar again as always,that he has to LIE about me all the time when I prove him wrong..

 as you saw with your OWN eyes over on that recent   Gronkowski thread,I proved him an outright LIAR when he said on that thread i never admitted I was wrong of the year the Rams   would come back to LA.post# 47 as the whole world can see.
Gronkowski

when as you just saw with your OWN EYES,contrary to that bullshit of his he invented about me,I indeed admitted SEVERAL times on my Rams thread, way back in january of 2015 I was off by one year,that it would not be till 2016.



that was something he said about me RECENTLY so MY prediction is for the next two years,he will change the topic about that as well when i bring up the link to that thread and show him that lie that he posted and he will  backpeddle on THAT post of his as well  ignoring he said  that little lie about me as well.

He is ALREADY doing just that.Notice how where I said on that thread- let me guess,you did not post that,it was someone else that hacked into your account? Notice how like clockwork,he EVADED that question? as i have said time and time again,I should be a prophet,he is SO easy to predict.


Here is where I called him out on that lie and said as you can see-Let me guess,you did not post that,someone hacked your account?


 and like clockwork,no answer of course. like clockwork,he did what he does everytime when he is backed up against the wall of course.-this

continued on next post on next page-lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PROOF antquity makes up LIES about me then RUNS off when i prove he is a liar.
never fails each time.

HERE HE IS again RECENTLY NO LESS where he is LYING about me saying I never admitted I was wrong on the year of the Rams coming back to LA saying I NEVER r admitted I was wrong when i always said it would be the year 2015.all in BLACK AND WHITE for everyone to see.

LA Ram is stuck on stupid...one: he originally said the Rams would be back in 2015....but he can't admit he was wrong. Two: his continuing ranting and raving is getting tiresome Three: his long boring posts, I am almost sure no one reads, is also tiresome..and finally four: he is a Rams fans so I guess he needs some slack but not from me.


post# 47 from dec 2016 as EVERYBODY can see ALL in black and white in that link below.
Gronkowski


well here is my post and from JANUARY 2105 that PROVES Antiquity is a fucking liar where contrary to his recent made up lie about me,i am here ADMITTING I am wrong,that they wont be back till the 2016 season. 

expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
post# 1089 here.
as usual,you havent been reading my previous posts because i have been saying recently we will find out february 15th if they are moving this year or NEXT saying it might not be till next year and that would be okay cause I have waited for 20 years so whats one more year?.

Antquity of course will dimiss this post and never address this LIE he made up about me of course CLAIMING it is a novel and too long and boring too read.pesky facts he cant counter that prove how clueless he of course dismisses of course cause he doesnt want to see where he has been proven wrong by me.
he cant handle the ass beatings so he wont read them of course.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop being so mean.
> 
> But it is funny he said he is happy with his teams 24 to 3 lose to a team that a week before got it's ass handed to it by Green Bay who's only 7 and 6 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these trolls are would ONLY be being mean to you since you are the only one here that reads their lies and backpeddling. well Like I said,anquity troll is the exception because i do read his cause it is so much fun watching him go into meltdownmode and throw temper tantrems changing the topic everytime i ask him the same unanswered two year old question about the Rams
> 
> they are so butthurt that they were proven wrong by me on them never coming back that i am sure you have noticed they are NOW throwing childish insults as anquity just recently did since he is so butthurt and angry i proved him wrong.
> 
> what cracks me up about these three morons,anquity,pooper and USMB's resident troll rightwinger," the biggest liar to ever grace these boards."is that NONE of them could ever agree with each other in the NFL's relocation back to LA.
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger for instance,said the chargers would be back in LA before the Rams ever came back. see for yourself here in post#84  here in this link.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper like the idiot troll he is,was stupid and moronic enough to actually think that Carson was for real,that the chargers actually might be in carson this year playing and share a stadium with the Raiders actually saying two years ago-"LA could go from having zero teams in LA to having three teams."seriously,I am not making this up.I can show you the link to that one as well where he said that back then if you like also?.
> 
> that was WHY I put pooper on ignore two years ago and have kept him on it ever since because I TRIED to explain to him back then that carson was a hoax,a fantasy cooked up by the NFL and the papers just to for a story to try and get people guessing trying to keep a lid on it that the Rams were coming back.
> 
> I TRIED using logic and common sense with him telling back then carson was a fantasy hoax because ANYBODY in california,will tell you the same thing I did back then,that the SITE they chose for carson,was a TOXIC LANDDUMP and that was WHY it would never happen.That logic and common sense of course just went through one ear and out the others of poopers. that is comedy gold that he actually took carson serious because even a CHILD could have figured that one out,that it was a hoax.come on.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and USMB'S resident troll rightwinger of course like the whining crybaby troll he is stilll lives in denial on this issue trying to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis with juvenile posts like this below which MANY people have told besides myself,he is an idiot as well for posing this as he did recently.
> 
> post#25 here.
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
> 
> HE needs to stop making this juvenile post whining to his mommy in defeat all the time knowing i took him to school.Its only fellow juvenile children like pooper and his bedlover anquity that ignore how childish he is since they have the same childish mind.
> 
> many posters here in the sports section have in the past LAUGHED at this juvenile post of his in  calling them that   you just dont see them talk about it now because they dont hang around here all the time as his fellow juvenile posters pooper and anquity trolls do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did all this rams moving feud start. And where did you first hear rumor. There's something missing in the story you're telling. Start from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay fair enough.Thats a fair question. this is a long read but bear with me for a few minutes is all i ask. i mean you do want an answer right?
> 
> Well way back in january of 2012 is when the rumors started to surface out of st louis that they might move back to LA when the CVC st louis convention center  and the city did not honor the terms of the lease agreement signed by them and the Rams 21 years ago when they moved to st louis.
> 
> In that original agreement signed by then Rams owner the evil bitch Georgia Frontiere,the lease agreement stated that if by 2014,the city had not maintained their end of the bargain agreement to keep and maintain the facility to be in the top third tier of all stadiums in the country,the Rams were free to relocate. well the city did not honor the terms of the agreement so the Rams sued the city and it went to arbitration and the Rams won the case with the right to relocate if they wished as you can see from this link here below.
> 
> Rams win arbitration case, will St. Louis pay up?
> 
> Well Kroneke like the smart businessman he is,him being a missouri guy,he KNEW about that lease clause in the agreement and  like the clever guy he is,stepped right in and bought the team in 2011 having his sights set on LA as far back  then obviously.
> 
> I started having suspecions myself as far back as the beginning of 2013 that the Rams were coming back to LA and would be back  in LA in the 2015 season rightfully so because even the st louis radio announcers there were saying the same thing,that they did not expect the Rams to be playing in st louis for the 2015 season so you can see WHY like many people in both st louis and in LA,I thought they would be playing in LA in the 2015 season.I was off by ONE YEAR obviously
> 
> The reason I was off? Is because Dean Spanos threw a temper tantrem to the NFL whining to them claiming LA belongs to him and a month later after Kroneke made the announcement he was going to build a stadium in LA,Spanos and Davis said they were going to move their teams to carson and share a stadium together.again that is WHY pooper is as big a moron as anquity is.
> 
> Anquity always said the Rams or any team were never coming back to LA while Pooper was so stupid,he felll for that carson hoax and actually took it serious that the chargers and raiders might be in carson this year DESPITE the fact how I spelled it to him dummies style back then,that carson was indeed a hoax and would never happen because that site is a toxic landdump where the air stinks like hell.
> 
> It just went through one ear and out the other with pooper though which is no surprise since logic and common sense is something he indeed knows nothing about.
> 
> that is what i said earlier is how these morons amuse me cause they could never agree in their asinine ramblings on anything,pooper actually taking carson seriously despite the facts that it was a toxic landdump,and ANQUITY, in all his asinine rants and ravings,that not only the rams were never coming back,but LA was not going to have a team at all this year.they couldnt even agree with each other on anything in all their lunatic ravings.
> 
> 
> 
> see,as you can see in this link,anqutiy here  is proving in spades how he is so butthurt and angry that I proved him wrong in his babbling rants the last two years how the Rams would never come back to LA post# .1214He EVADES that question and brings up how i was off by one year.lol
> 
> Seahawks SUCK !!!!
> 
> Go ahead and do all the pulling you want and this will be my answer......._*I-----DON'T---- GIVE---- A---- FUCK----WHAT----YOU-------THINK!!!!!!! *_Or for that matter, if you do think, which I gather from you boring posts that you don't.
> 
> Give it a rest.....wait your OP said they would be back next year (2015) you were wrong so you slipped in some bullshit and continued to spout posts that I am sure no one bothers to read because they all say the same thing....BULLSHIT that no one really cares about but you.....I know for a fact neither Huggy or I care. So fuck off.
> 
> Sign me off......I can't stand boring.....
> Seahawks SUCK !!!!
> 
> what a meltdown and temper tantrem.He gives me great entertainment here.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said,notice how he did NOT deny there that he said they would NEVER come back to LA?
> 
> Whats REALLY funny though is he backpeddled there as you can see  ignoring he said that MANY times the last two years talking evading that and talking about how i was wrong on the year of them coming back in 2015 when I ADMITTED  MANY times on my Rams thread,that i was off by ONE YEAR,that it would not be till 2016 and then he LIED recently and said I never admitted I was off by one year as you can see for yourself.
> 
> as you can see for yourself,here he is LYING on someone elses  thread recently bringing his old childish grudge he has against me on this ,over to someones elses thread LYING saying I never admitted I was wrong of the year.
> 
> Gronkowski
> LA Ram is stuck on stupid...one: he originally said the Rams would be back in 2015....but he can't admit he was wrong.
> 
> well as you can see from MY link here of something I said way back in JANUARY 2015,ANQUITY  IS A LYING FUCKING TROLL and pooper like the dumbfuck he is,sides with him.Aquity like the stupid fuck he is,claims I lied saying I never admitted i was wrong on the year the Rams were coming back to LA when i said they would be back in 2105.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> as usual,you havent been reading my previous posts because i have been saying recently we will find out february 15th if they are moving this year or NEXT saying it might not be till next year and that would be okay cause I have waited for 20 years so whats one more year?.
> 
> 
> as you can see for yourself i made it PERFECTLY clear way back in jan 2015 i was off by one year contrary to his lies he said that I never admitted i was wrong about the year.
> 
> well as you can see here in this link.HE like the troll he is,is a fucking moron liar.
> 
> since as you can see here CLEARLY I am ADMITTING here as I did in MANY pages previously,I was off by a year,that it would not be till 2016.You Notice how when I proved him wrong on THIS LIE of his as well,he evaded it since he can NEVER admit when he is wrong?
> 
> 
> going into meltdown mode having a temper tantrem getting angry as hell i proved him wrong when I asked him the simple question here  -what was it you were saying about the Rams never coming back to LA?
> 
> 
> 
> as i said a couple times on this thread the ONLY reason i dont have HIM on ignore as i do those other two stupid fuck morons pooper and rightwingher is because he has these angry temper tantrems with me ALL THE TIME on threads all the time so I always get a kick out of watching him go into meltdown mode being so butthurt over being wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you see on this thread,he is NOT denying that that was all he said the past two years that the Rams were never coming back to LA.
> 
> what cracks me up is you would think since he is so butthurt and angry about me proving him wrong,he would put me on ignore but i logic and common sense doesnt register with him that nobody is putting a gun to his head forcing him to read my posts which gets him angry all the time.
> 
> It was not till the start of the 2014 season when I was SURE they were coming back though as you can see from my thread here. see anquity and rightwinger proved to the whole world what stupid fuck morons they are back then because even a CHILD could have seen from just watching these videos here in my OP that it was obvious they were coming back.
> 
> it hardly took a rocket scientist to see the obvious.
> 
> that is WHY he gets so angry and is butthurt over being wrong cause the truth hurts that children are much smarter than him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's too much knowledge for papageorgio and antiquity. They dont understand when they are wrong. You should move on to your next prediction. I mean you have told them i told you so for how many months now? We get it!
> 
> Are you ocd?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My next prediction? well as I just proved RECENTLY as well in that previous post of mine you took the time to read which I do thank you for.
> 
> I recently proved Antiquity is a liar again as always,that he has to LIE about me all the time when I prove him wrong..
> 
> as you saw with your OWN eyes over on that recent   Gronkowski thread,I proved him an outright LIAR when he said on that thread i never admitted I was wrong of the year the Rams   would come back to LA.post# 47 as the whole world can see.
> Gronkowski
> 
> when as you just saw with your OWN EYES,contrary to that bullshit of his he invented about me,I indeed admitted SEVERAL times on my Rams thread, way back in january of 2015 I was off by one year,that it would not be till 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> that was something he said about me RECENTLY so MY prediction is for the next two years,he will change the topic about that as well when i bring up the link to that thread and show him that lie that he posted and he will  backpeddle on THAT post of his as well  ignoring he said  that little lie about me as well.
> 
> He is ALREADY doing just that.Notice how where I said on that thread- let me guess,you did not post that,it was someone else that hacked into your account? Notice how like clockwork,he EVADED that question? as i have said time and time again,I should be a prophet,he is SO easy to predict.
> 
> 
> Here is where I called him out on that lie and said as you can see-Let me guess,you did not post that,someone hacked your account?
> 
> 
> and like clockwork,no answer of course. like clockwork,he did what he does everytime when he is backed up against the wall of course.-this
> 
> 
> PROOF antquity makes up LIES about me then RUNS off when i prove he is a liar.
> never fails each time.
> 
> HERE HE IS again RECENTLY NO LESS where he is LYING about me saying I never admitted I was wrong on the year of the Rams coming back to LA saying I NEVER r admitted I was wrong when i always said it would be the year 2015.all in BLACK AND WHITE for everyone to see.
> 
> LA Ram is stuck on stupid...one: he originally said the Rams would be back in 2015....but he can't admit he was wrong. Two: his continuing ranting and raving is getting tiresome Three: his long boring posts, I am almost sure no one reads, is also tiresome..and finally four: he is a Rams fans so I guess he needs some slack but not from me.
> 
> 
> post# 47 from dec 2016 as EVERYBODY can see ALL in black and white.
> Gronkowski
> 
> 
> well here is my post and from JANUARY 2105 that PROVES Antquity is a fucking liar where contrary to his recent made up lie about me,i am here ADMITTING I am wrong,that is is probably not going to be till 2016.
Click to expand...


There is something seriously wrong with Antiquity and Papagiorgio.  Especially Papa.  He's always disagreeing with me on Politics and everyone here knows I'm money when it comes to politics.  So why is he always disagreeing with me even though I've proven him wrong 1000 times over?  These guys have problems.  But that's ok because you were right and they were not and that's all I remember.

I seriously want you to predict something else that comes true.  Stop dwelling on this issue. It's a dead horse.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Why would anyone and I mean anyone want to read the above post...it is the same thing you have said over and over and over again....boring.

Lets get down to the facts.....no one care if St Louis lost their team, certainly one one on this board and St Louis probably deserved to lose the Rams. And no one cares if LA got their franchise...in fact, according to all the empty seats in the LA Coliseum fewer and fewer people in LA care just as I predicted. Now as far as your repetitious posts go I believe no one appears to care what you say....So to save you and me a lot of hassle don't address me any longer on that subject.

Now if you have something to say about ongoing sports events without a mini novel to mill over I 'might' respond. Until then....signing off on you.

Translation of post-I am too much of a chickenshit coward.I cannot stand toe to toe with you in a debate.I am a three year old child,that is WHY i refuse to answer a question you have posed me over 300 times the last two years because I am so butthurt that you took me to school on this and  proved me wrong ESPECIALLY because I was so certain I was right,that they would be in st louis this year and when you proved me wrong, i have been getting angry and throwing temper tantrems out of frustration that you proved me wrong.truth hurts so bad i was provon wrong so you can understand my butthurt Ihave and why i cant get over this grudge i have against you on this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Why would anyone and I mean anyone want to read the above post...it is the same thing you have said over and over and over again....boring.
> 
> Lets get down to the facts.....no one care if St Louis lost their team, certainly one one on this board and St Louis probably deserved to lose the Rams. And no one cares if LA got their franchise...in fact, according to all the empty seats in the LA Coliseum fewer and fewer people in LA care just as I predicted. Now as far as your repetitious posts go I believe no one appears to care what you say....So to save you and me a lot of hassle don't address me any longer on that subject.
> 
> Now if you have something to say about ongoing sports events without a mini novel to mill over I 'might' respond. Until then....signing off on you.
> 
> Translation of post-I am too much of a chickenshit coward.I cannot stand toe to toe with you in a debate.I am a three year old child,that is WHY i refuse to answer a question you have posed me over 300 times the last two years because I am so butthurt that you took me to school on this and  proved me wrong ESPECIALLY because I was so certain I was right,that they would be in st louis this year and when you proved me wrong, i have been getting angry and throwing temper tantrems out of frustration that you proved me wrong.truth hurts so bad i was provon wrong so you can understand my butthurt Ihave and why i cant get over this grudge i have against you on this.



Yeah Antiqity,you are correct,I can understand your butthurt and anger over me proving you wrong on them coming back to LA because I do know there are children out there like you who hate to admit they are ever proven wrong on anything so i can understand your butthurt and anger over this since YOU could not see the obvious what even a CHILD could see three years ago,that the rams were coming back to LA because it was so obvious to even a child.so the fact a YOUNGER child could see the obvious back then you could not,I now understand your butthurt and your temper tantrems of fits of anger on being proven wrong by me on this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> these trolls are would ONLY be being mean to you since you are the only one here that reads their lies and backpeddling. well Like I said,anquity troll is the exception because i do read his cause it is so much fun watching him go into meltdownmode and throw temper tantrems changing the topic everytime i ask him the same unanswered two year old question about the Rams
> 
> they are so butthurt that they were proven wrong by me on them never coming back that i am sure you have noticed they are NOW throwing childish insults as anquity just recently did since he is so butthurt and angry i proved him wrong.
> 
> what cracks me up about these three morons,anquity,pooper and USMB's resident troll rightwinger," the biggest liar to ever grace these boards."is that NONE of them could ever agree with each other in the NFL's relocation back to LA.
> 
> USMB'S resident troll rightwinger for instance,said the chargers would be back in LA before the Rams ever came back. see for yourself here in post#84  here in this link.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper like the idiot troll he is,was stupid and moronic enough to actually think that Carson was for real,that the chargers actually might be in carson this year playing and share a stadium with the Raiders actually saying two years ago-"LA could go from having zero teams in LA to having three teams."seriously,I am not making this up.I can show you the link to that one as well where he said that back then if you like also?.
> 
> that was WHY I put pooper on ignore two years ago and have kept him on it ever since because I TRIED to explain to him back then that carson was a hoax,a fantasy cooked up by the NFL and the papers just to for a story to try and get people guessing trying to keep a lid on it that the Rams were coming back.
> 
> I TRIED using logic and common sense with him telling back then carson was a fantasy hoax because ANYBODY in california,will tell you the same thing I did back then,that the SITE they chose for carson,was a TOXIC LANDDUMP and that was WHY it would never happen.That logic and common sense of course just went through one ear and out the others of poopers. that is comedy gold that he actually took carson serious because even a CHILD could have figured that one out,that it was a hoax.come on.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and USMB'S resident troll rightwinger of course like the whining crybaby troll he is stilll lives in denial on this issue trying to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis with juvenile posts like this below which MANY people have told besides myself,he is an idiot as well for posing this as he did recently.
> 
> post#25 here.
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
> 
> HE needs to stop making this juvenile post whining to his mommy in defeat all the time knowing i took him to school.Its only fellow juvenile children like pooper and his bedlover anquity that ignore how childish he is since they have the same childish mind.
> 
> many posters here in the sports section have in the past LAUGHED at this juvenile post of his in  calling them that   you just dont see them talk about it now because they dont hang around here all the time as his fellow juvenile posters pooper and anquity trolls do.
> 
> 
> 
> So how did all this rams moving feud start. And where did you first hear rumor. There's something missing in the story you're telling. Start from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay fair enough.Thats a fair question. this is a long read but bear with me for a few minutes is all i ask. i mean you do want an answer right?
> 
> Well way back in january of 2012 is when the rumors started to surface out of st louis that they might move back to LA when the CVC st louis convention center  and the city did not honor the terms of the lease agreement signed by them and the Rams 21 years ago when they moved to st louis.
> 
> In that original agreement signed by then Rams owner the evil bitch Georgia Frontiere,the lease agreement stated that if by 2014,the city had not maintained their end of the bargain agreement to keep and maintain the facility to be in the top third tier of all stadiums in the country,the Rams were free to relocate. well the city did not honor the terms of the agreement so the Rams sued the city and it went to arbitration and the Rams won the case with the right to relocate if they wished as you can see from this link here below.
> 
> Rams win arbitration case, will St. Louis pay up?
> 
> Well Kroneke like the smart businessman he is,him being a missouri guy,he KNEW about that lease clause in the agreement and  like the clever guy he is,stepped right in and bought the team in 2011 having his sights set on LA as far back  then obviously.
> 
> I started having suspecions myself as far back as the beginning of 2013 that the Rams were coming back to LA and would be back  in LA in the 2015 season rightfully so because even the st louis radio announcers there were saying the same thing,that they did not expect the Rams to be playing in st louis for the 2015 season so you can see WHY like many people in both st louis and in LA,I thought they would be playing in LA in the 2015 season.I was off by ONE YEAR obviously
> 
> The reason I was off? Is because Dean Spanos threw a temper tantrem to the NFL whining to them claiming LA belongs to him and a month later after Kroneke made the announcement he was going to build a stadium in LA,Spanos and Davis said they were going to move their teams to carson and share a stadium together.again that is WHY pooper is as big a moron as anquity is.
> 
> Anquity always said the Rams or any team were never coming back to LA while Pooper was so stupid,he felll for that carson hoax and actually took it serious that the chargers and raiders might be in carson this year DESPITE the fact how I spelled it to him dummies style back then,that carson was indeed a hoax and would never happen because that site is a toxic landdump where the air stinks like hell.
> 
> It just went through one ear and out the other with pooper though which is no surprise since logic and common sense is something he indeed knows nothing about.
> 
> that is what i said earlier is how these morons amuse me cause they could never agree in their asinine ramblings on anything,pooper actually taking carson seriously despite the facts that it was a toxic landdump,and ANQUITY, in all his asinine rants and ravings,that not only the rams were never coming back,but LA was not going to have a team at all this year.they couldnt even agree with each other on anything in all their lunatic ravings.
> 
> 
> 
> see,as you can see in this link,anqutiy here  is proving in spades how he is so butthurt and angry that I proved him wrong in his babbling rants the last two years how the Rams would never come back to LA post# .1214He EVADES that question and brings up how i was off by one year.lol
> 
> Seahawks SUCK !!!!
> 
> Go ahead and do all the pulling you want and this will be my answer......._*I-----DON'T---- GIVE---- A---- FUCK----WHAT----YOU-------THINK!!!!!!! *_Or for that matter, if you do think, which I gather from you boring posts that you don't.
> 
> Give it a rest.....wait your OP said they would be back next year (2015) you were wrong so you slipped in some bullshit and continued to spout posts that I am sure no one bothers to read because they all say the same thing....BULLSHIT that no one really cares about but you.....I know for a fact neither Huggy or I care. So fuck off.
> 
> Sign me off......I can't stand boring.....
> Seahawks SUCK !!!!
> 
> what a meltdown and temper tantrem.He gives me great entertainment here.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said,notice how he did NOT deny there that he said they would NEVER come back to LA?
> 
> Whats REALLY funny though is he backpeddled there as you can see  ignoring he said that MANY times the last two years talking evading that and talking about how i was wrong on the year of them coming back in 2015 when I ADMITTED  MANY times on my Rams thread,that i was off by ONE YEAR,that it would not be till 2016 and then he LIED recently and said I never admitted I was off by one year as you can see for yourself.
> 
> as you can see for yourself,here he is LYING on someone elses  thread recently bringing his old childish grudge he has against me on this ,over to someones elses thread LYING saying I never admitted I was wrong of the year.
> 
> Gronkowski
> LA Ram is stuck on stupid...one: he originally said the Rams would be back in 2015....but he can't admit he was wrong.
> 
> well as you can see from MY link here of something I said way back in JANUARY 2015,ANQUITY  IS A LYING FUCKING TROLL and pooper like the dumbfuck he is,sides with him.Aquity like the stupid fuck he is,claims I lied saying I never admitted i was wrong on the year the Rams were coming back to LA when i said they would be back in 2105.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> as usual,you havent been reading my previous posts because i have been saying recently we will find out february 15th if they are moving this year or NEXT saying it might not be till next year and that would be okay cause I have waited for 20 years so whats one more year?.
> 
> 
> as you can see for yourself i made it PERFECTLY clear way back in jan 2015 i was off by one year contrary to his lies he said that I never admitted i was wrong about the year.
> 
> well as you can see here in this link.HE like the troll he is,is a fucking moron liar.
> 
> since as you can see here CLEARLY I am ADMITTING here as I did in MANY pages previously,I was off by a year,that it would not be till 2016.You Notice how when I proved him wrong on THIS LIE of his as well,he evaded it since he can NEVER admit when he is wrong?
> 
> 
> going into meltdown mode having a temper tantrem getting angry as hell i proved him wrong when I asked him the simple question here  -what was it you were saying about the Rams never coming back to LA?
> 
> 
> 
> as i said a couple times on this thread the ONLY reason i dont have HIM on ignore as i do those other two stupid fuck morons pooper and rightwingher is because he has these angry temper tantrems with me ALL THE TIME on threads all the time so I always get a kick out of watching him go into meltdown mode being so butthurt over being wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you see on this thread,he is NOT denying that that was all he said the past two years that the Rams were never coming back to LA.
> 
> what cracks me up is you would think since he is so butthurt and angry about me proving him wrong,he would put me on ignore but i logic and common sense doesnt register with him that nobody is putting a gun to his head forcing him to read my posts which gets him angry all the time.
> 
> It was not till the start of the 2014 season when I was SURE they were coming back though as you can see from my thread here. see anquity and rightwinger proved to the whole world what stupid fuck morons they are back then because even a CHILD could have seen from just watching these videos here in my OP that it was obvious they were coming back.
> 
> it hardly took a rocket scientist to see the obvious.
> 
> that is WHY he gets so angry and is butthurt over being wrong cause the truth hurts that children are much smarter than him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's too much knowledge for papageorgio and antiquity. They dont understand when they are wrong. You should move on to your next prediction. I mean you have told them i told you so for how many months now? We get it!
> 
> Are you ocd?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My next prediction? well as I just proved RECENTLY as well in that previous post of mine you took the time to read which I do thank you for.
> 
> I recently proved Antiquity is a liar again as always,that he has to LIE about me all the time when I prove him wrong..
> 
> as you saw with your OWN eyes over on that recent   Gronkowski thread,I proved him an outright LIAR when he said on that thread i never admitted I was wrong of the year the Rams   would come back to LA.post# 47 as the whole world can see.
> Gronkowski
> 
> when as you just saw with your OWN EYES,contrary to that bullshit of his he invented about me,I indeed admitted SEVERAL times on my Rams thread, way back in january of 2015 I was off by one year,that it would not be till 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> that was something he said about me RECENTLY so MY prediction is for the next two years,he will change the topic about that as well when i bring up the link to that thread and show him that lie that he posted and he will  backpeddle on THAT post of his as well  ignoring he said  that little lie about me as well.
> 
> He is ALREADY doing just that.Notice how where I said on that thread- let me guess,you did not post that,it was someone else that hacked into your account? Notice how like clockwork,he EVADED that question? as i have said time and time again,I should be a prophet,he is SO easy to predict.
> 
> 
> Here is where I called him out on that lie and said as you can see-Let me guess,you did not post that,someone hacked your account?
> 
> 
> and like clockwork,no answer of course. like clockwork,he did what he does everytime when he is backed up against the wall of course.-this
> 
> 
> PROOF antquity makes up LIES about me then RUNS off when i prove he is a liar.
> never fails each time.
> 
> HERE HE IS again RECENTLY NO LESS where he is LYING about me saying I never admitted I was wrong on the year of the Rams coming back to LA saying I NEVER r admitted I was wrong when i always said it would be the year 2015.all in BLACK AND WHITE for everyone to see.
> 
> LA Ram is stuck on stupid...one: he originally said the Rams would be back in 2015....but he can't admit he was wrong. Two: his continuing ranting and raving is getting tiresome Three: his long boring posts, I am almost sure no one reads, is also tiresome..and finally four: he is a Rams fans so I guess he needs some slack but not from me.
> 
> 
> post# 47 from dec 2016 as EVERYBODY can see ALL in black and white.
> Gronkowski
> 
> 
> well here is my post and from JANUARY 2105 that PROVES Antquity is a fucking liar where contrary to his recent made up lie about me,i am here ADMITTING I am wrong,that is is probably not going to be till 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with Antiquity and Papagiorgio.  Especially Papa.  He's always disagreeing with me on Politics and everyone here knows I'm money when it comes to politics.  So why is he always disagreeing with me even though I've proven him wrong 1000 times over?  These guys have problems.  But that's ok because you were right and they were not and that's all I remember.
> 
> I seriously want you to predict something else that comes true.  Stop dwelling on this issue. It's a dead horse.
Click to expand...


Okay fair enough. yeah you are so right on those two,that is a good point,lets just forget them and ignore their babbling and move on,that is a good idea.
I dont know about pooper of course since like i said earlier,I have had him on ignore the past two years but he is the same as antiquity obviously and also makes up lies when is wrong about me.

here for example is a lie of his.he is going around trying to convince people he is a Raiders fan when everybody here knows he is a patriots fan.

Like i said,I put him on ignore two years ago because I am not about to waste my time on some moron who INCREDIBLY,was such an idiot,he took carson seriously last year at this time actually thinking carson was real that there was a real chance the Raiders and Chargers would share a stadium there and be playing this year DESPITE the facts I laid out to him back then how carson was a hoax and was never going to happen because the site they were talking about,is a toxic landdump where it smells soooooo bad,you drive by there and you start gagging,yet that logic and common sense of pesky FACTS went through one ear and out the other with him.
so I dont have time for the post of an idiot like that who knows nothing at all about logic and common sense obviously
 as I said before,the ONLY reason I bother with antituity is because of his temper tantrems and anger he has when he cant counter my facts.its pretty amusing and entertaining.
PLUS they believe in the most wacky conspiracy THEORIES ever such as the official 9/11 conspiracy theory of the governments that was told to us in the mainstream media .what crack have they been smoking all these years?

anyways knowing what I know now from you about what a fruitcake Pooper is in the politics section,that does not surprise me in the least since I have seen for myself here in the sports section that like you said,there is indeed something seriously wrong with him same as with antiquity.

so in honoring your wish on my next prediction.I am thinking John Gruden will be the Rams new coach.I was thinking Harbaugh would at first but no I just dont see that happening because I just cant see him leaving his hometown college he went to after just two years.No way.

Other NFL owners have tried to get Gruden but he turned them all down because he likes and enjoys what he is doing at ESPN however I think THIS time will be differently,that he will be the Rams new coach especially since apparently there are rumors that he he is talking with the Rams organization as you see here.


I would love for the Rams to land Gruden. as this article says so well and so accurately,he instantly turned the fortunes of the Raiders around his very first season there in Oakland when he became their coach.

Rams Head Coach Search: Latest News, Rumors, Speculation on Position
 He knows quarterbacks, turned around a dead-in-the-water Oakland Raiders franchise.

Prior to Gruden arriving in Oakland,the Raiders were a laughingstock for the first three years they were there in oakland after they had moved back from LA in 95.They were winning only like four games a year in those three seasons. Gruden got there and they instantly stopped having losing seasons his first year going 8-8.

His NEXT season,his second,they did even better.They still went 8-8 but what was impressive about that season and different than the previous season he was there was in all their losses they had,they were not blowouts as they were the season before,none of them were by more than a touchdown with many being just 3 point losses and a major factor for WHY that happened,was because Gruden in his brilliance,begged Al Davis to sign Rich Gannon that season when he became available through free agency. 

Best smart move he ever made in the fact that same season Gannon made it to the pro bowl and was their starter.he ALSO made it back to the pro bowl his second season with them as well as well as his last two final years with the raiders starting the whole entire season those four years he was with them..

Then of course in Grudens third season and in more importantly in GANNONS second,landing Gruden had FINALLY paid off major big time by Al Davis because they went 12-4 that season having their first winning season in five years in their return to Oakland sucuring homefile advantage winning their first round playoff game and then making to the AFC title game before losing it and Gruden was the one responsible for their reveral of fortunes and turnaround with his brilliant forsight in begging Al Davis to sign Rich Gannon plus kicker Sebastian Janakowski who is STILL playing with them all these years later now matter of fact.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^Glad he moved on!!!!! LOL!!^^^^


----------



## rightwinger

Jeff Fisher will be back coaching St Louis Rams

He is like a zombie


----------



## antiquity

rightwinger said:


> Jeff Fisher will be back coaching St Louis Rams
> 
> He is like a zombie



So was the Rams players when he coached there. I guess that is the reason he tied the record for most defeats by a NFL coach.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so just wondering Sealy,were you aware of any of those facts about Gruden I listed on  how before he joined the Raiders, after they had been back in Oakland for 3 years and had three losing seasons how his first season there with the Raiders,that not just the fans but more importantly,Al Davis could see that he was going to turn their fortunes around just from what they saw him do his first season there from these facts.Tell me if you were aware of them or remember them.
1.You could sense and see that in just Grudens first season there in Oakland he was going to change things after the Raiders had three losing seasons in a row after moving back to Oakland from LA because he stopped the losing.Like I said they had three losing seasons in a row prior to him joining and his first year there,they went 8-8 and stopped the losing so they could see even then,things were changing.you probably did not know that right?
2.Then his second season REALLY paid off because he made the very BRILLIANT decision to tell Al Davis he had to sign Rich Gannon when he became available.That paid huge dividends for him immediately because his second season,you could tell things were changing because even though they went 8-8 again that season,all their losses were all by a touchdown or less where the season before they were getting blown out and many of their losses.that was because of Gannon being the new QB.He turned them around so well with his play that he was named the STARTER for the pro bowl that year. Did you know any of that?
3.Grudens third year FINALLY paid off for Raiders major big time.This was Gannons second season with them so he had an off season to get more familair and comfortable with the system and new players and having a year under his belt,he took them to the playoffs and they secured homefiled advantage that year and they would have gone to the superbowl if not for a freak injury that knocked Gannon out of the majority of theAFC title game after beating the Miami Dolphins the previous week in the Divisional round playoffs.. so were you aware of ANY of these facts by chance of how Gruden turned them around?


----------



## rightwinger

Jeff Fisher is still coaching the St Louis Rams...

His "firing" is a joke that is only believed by paid government shills like LA RAM FAN

Fisher is now coaching undercover


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> ^^^^Glad he moved on!!!!! LOL!!^^^^


Who do you think will be the next rams coach? Im going to predict they bring Jeff Fisher back after his wife Carrie gets better


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> so just wondering Sealy,were you aware of any of those facts about Gruden I listed on  how before he joined the Raiders, after they had been back in Oakland for 3 years and had three losing seasons how his first season there with the Raiders,that not just the fans but more importantly,Al Davis could see that he was going to turn their fortunes around just from what they saw him do his first season there from these facts.Tell me if you were aware of them or remember them.
> 1.You could sense and see that in just Grudens first season there in Oakland he was going to change things after the Raiders had three losing seasons in a row after moving back to Oakland from LA because he stopped the losing.Like I said they had three losing seasons in a row prior to him joining and his first year there,they went 8-8 and stopped the losing so they could see even then,things were changing.you probably did not know that right?
> 2.Then his second season REALLY paid off because he made the very BRILLIANT decision to tell Al Davis he had to sign Rich Gannon when he became available.That paid huge dividends for him immediately because his second season,you could tell things were changing because even though they went 8-8 again that season,all their losses were all by a touchdown or less where the season before they were getting blown out and many of their losses.that was because of Gannon being the new QB.He turned them around so well with his play that he was named the STARTER for the pro bowl that year. Did you know any of that?
> 3.Grudens third year FINALLY paid off for Raiders major big time.This was Gannons second season with them so he had an off season to get more familair and comfortable with the system and new players and having a year under his belt,he took them to the playoffs and they secured homefiled advantage that year and they would have gone to the superbowl if not for a freak injury that knocked Gannon out of the majority of theAFC title game after beating the Miami Dolphins the previous week in the Divisional round playoffs.. so were you aware of ANY of these facts by chance of how Gruden turned them around?


No but I know he is a great football mind and doesn't surprise me. Guys like him make players better.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Glad he moved on!!!!! LOL!!^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think will be the next rams coach? Im going to predict they bring Jeff Fisher back after his wife Carrie gets better
Click to expand...


I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.


----------



## antiquity

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Glad he moved on!!!!! LOL!!^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think will be the next rams coach? Im going to predict they bring Jeff Fisher back after his wife Carrie gets better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
Click to expand...


The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.


----------



## sealybobo

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Glad he moved on!!!!! LOL!!^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think will be the next rams coach? Im going to predict they bring Jeff Fisher back after his wife Carrie gets better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
Click to expand...

He is a good example of how not all experience is good experience. He obviously doesn't know what he's lacking as a leader but also consider he might not be the problem. It's like the lions. Even Billy Bob cooter from new England can't overcome the lions curse. Look how we were 2 games up with 3 weeks to go now we are 1 and most likely after Monday going to be even with green bay going into the last game of the season and it's against green bay inside Ford field? Will the Sol lions blow it again?

Sol for those outside of Michigan stands for same old Lions not shit outta luck but it's the same thing pretty much.

Could you imagine la RAM can if he were a lions fan? He would hang himself. 

Let's see if your prediction comes true or if la RAM fan is right. Can you imagine how much he probably hounded the mods before they let him change his screen name? They probably don't let people reinvent themselves like that. If I could change my screen name it would be longdong or something more manly than my old dogs name. I should ask if I can change my.name


----------



## sealybobo

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Glad he moved on!!!!! LOL!!^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think will be the next rams coach? Im going to predict they bring Jeff Fisher back after his wife Carrie gets better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
Click to expand...

At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Glad he moved on!!!!! LOL!!^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think will be the next rams coach? Im going to predict they bring Jeff Fisher back after his wife Carrie gets better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
Click to expand...


Thats because Kroneke never wanted to win in st louis mr hypocrite.. a FACT that you of course will NEVER be able to grasp or comprehend.

He took a page out of the book of that evil murdering bitch former LA Rams  owner Georgia Frontiere. She purposely  gutted the team trading away the greatest running back in NFL history next to Jim Brown Eric Dickerson and other great players such as Kevin Green who went on to become a force with the Steelers angering the fans who BEGGED her to sell the team.

They hated that evil bitch  owner of that team for getting rid off all those great players so because of that,they stopped showing up for games giving the evil bitch her wish what she wanted all along to be able to claim to other NFL owners they had poor attendance so she could move her team to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.

those pesky facts though of course are wayyy too complicated for someone who has a different set of rules that apply to other posters here  but DONT apply to him of course for his mind  comprehend.


Kroneke did the same thing.He knew Fisher was not that good of a coach when he hired him towards his last days in Tennesee.He Only hired him and kept him as long as he did for the sole purpose of having a coach who had been through relocation before when the Oilers moved from Houston to Tennesse needing a coach with experience of that to guide his players through the process and know what to expect.

He OBVIOUSLY kept him on as long as he did this year just to guide the players through the relocation process.

Logic and common sense like that never registers with the minds of you,pooper and your lover rightwinger of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Glad he moved on!!!!! LOL!!^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think will be the next rams coach? Im going to predict they bring Jeff Fisher back after his wife Carrie gets better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.
Click to expand...


You are probably right.I mean look how long they have held on to Stafford.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Glad he moved on!!!!! LOL!!^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think will be the next rams coach? Im going to predict they bring Jeff Fisher back after his wife Carrie gets better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a good example of how not all experience is good experience. He obviously doesn't know what he's lacking as a leader but also consider he might not be the problem. It's like the lions. Even Billy Bob cooter from new England can't overcome the lions curse. Look how we were 2 games up with 3 weeks to go now we are 1 and most likely after Monday going to be even with green bay going into the last game of the season and it's against green bay inside Ford field? Will the Sol lions blow it again?
> 
> Sol for those outside of Michigan stands for same old Lions not shit outta luck but it's the same thing pretty much.
> 
> Could you imagine la RAM can if he were a lions fan? He would hang himself.
> 
> Let's see if your prediction comes true or if la RAM fan is right. Can you imagine how much he probably hounded the mods before they let him change his screen name? They probably don't let people reinvent themselves like that. If I could change my screen name it would be longdong or something more manly than my old dogs name. I should ask if I can change my.name
Click to expand...


Your theory is wayyyyy off.I did not have to hound them one bit at all.I put in a request,they replied immediately and very quickly changed it for me.They do that ALL the time here they told me.


----------



## antiquity

sealybobo said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Glad he moved on!!!!! LOL!!^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think will be the next rams coach? Im going to predict they bring Jeff Fisher back after his wife Carrie gets better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.
Click to expand...


Wait..... the Rams resigned Fisher to two years last summer...Why did they do that.....


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Glad he moved on!!!!! LOL!!^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think will be the next rams coach? Im going to predict they bring Jeff Fisher back after his wife Carrie gets better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are probably right.I mean look how long they have held on to Stafford.
Click to expand...

Fuck that! Stafford should have made the pro bowl this year! He's an alternate but dude he has no Calvin Johnson and no running game and a very young line.

I'm hoping the lions break the curse. We need to either beat the cowboys or greenbay. If they don't it'll be yet another way and another year the lions break our hearts.

Oh and we lost anbominal Sue.

Maybe we should take the Dallas game off and just rest up for the green bay game. If things get out of control in Dallas and it's clear the games over sit Stafford.

But he's been money this year. Rams suck. Lol

Didn't the rams beat us this year? Omg if we won that game we'd have the playoffs locked. Fuck the rams!


----------



## antiquity

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think will be the next rams coach? Im going to predict they bring Jeff Fisher back after his wife Carrie gets better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are probably right.I mean look how long they have held on to Stafford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck that! Stafford should have made the pro bowl this year! He's an alternate but dude he has no Calvin Johnson and no running game and a very young line.
> 
> I'm hoping the lions break the curse. We need to either beat the cowboys or greenbay. If they don't it'll be yet another way and another year the lions break our hearts.
> 
> Oh and we lost anbominal Sue.
> 
> Maybe we should take the Dallas game off and just rest up for the green bay game. If things get out of control in Dallas and it's clear the games over sit Stafford.
> 
> But he's been money this year. Rams suck. Lol
> 
> Didn't the rams beat us this year? Omg if we won that game we'd have the playoffs locked. Fuck the rams!
Click to expand...


Detroit's shedule just went against them. The last three games was the toughest of any team in the hunt.


----------



## sealybobo

antiquity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Glad he moved on!!!!! LOL!!^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think will be the next rams coach? Im going to predict they bring Jeff Fisher back after his wife Carrie gets better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait..... the Rams resigned Fisher to two years last summer...Why did they do that.....
Click to expand...

Two years is not long term. Maybe he's one of those guys who talks a good game. Or his personality doesn't click with the type of players. It's why good college coaches can't coach in the pros


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> so just wondering Sealy,were you aware of any of those facts about Gruden I listed on  how before he joined the Raiders, after they had been back in Oakland for 3 years and had three losing seasons how his first season there with the Raiders,that not just the fans but more importantly,Al Davis could see that he was going to turn their fortunes around just from what they saw him do his first season there from these facts.Tell me if you were aware of them or remember them.
> 1.You could sense and see that in just Grudens first season there in Oakland he was going to change things after the Raiders had three losing seasons in a row after moving back to Oakland from LA because he stopped the losing.Like I said they had three losing seasons in a row prior to him joining and his first year there,they went 8-8 and stopped the losing so they could see even then,things were changing.you probably did not know that right?
> 2.Then his second season REALLY paid off because he made the very BRILLIANT decision to tell Al Davis he had to sign Rich Gannon when he became available.That paid huge dividends for him immediately because his second season,you could tell things were changing because even though they went 8-8 again that season,all their losses were all by a touchdown or less where the season before they were getting blown out and many of their losses.that was because of Gannon being the new QB.He turned them around so well with his play that he was named the STARTER for the pro bowl that year. Did you know any of that?
> 3.Grudens third year FINALLY paid off for Raiders major big time.This was Gannons second season with them so he had an off season to get more familair and comfortable with the system and new players and having a year under his belt,he took them to the playoffs and they secured homefiled advantage that year and they would have gone to the superbowl if not for a freak injury that knocked Gannon out of the majority of theAFC title game after beating the Miami Dolphins the previous week in the Divisional round playoffs.. so were you aware of ANY of these facts by chance of how Gruden turned them around?
> 
> 
> 
> No but I know he is a great football mind and doesn't surprise me. Guys like him make players better.
Click to expand...


Yeah I hope they land him. He was the major turnaround in their fortunes.When he first got there in Oakland,unlike other coachs they had had previously he immediatey earned their respect because he proved to them from the get go that unlike the other coachs they had previously,HE was in charge and running the team NOT Al Davis and the players loved him for that. He was brilliant by telling Al Davis when Rich Gannon became available telling him-you got to sign this guy,we need him.

Davis wisely listened because for the first time since the days of Jim Plunkett,the Raider players had a quarterback they believed in and who brought leadership to the table. Back then they had Raider players come out and say that as well that he was the first quarterback since Plunkett that they rallied around. they were eight obviously in the fact he is the only QB since Plunkett to get them to the superbowl.

Gannon came in there and he yelled at the players screaming at them asking why they did not particiapate in the off season program.Gannon changed things around on the field for them and Gruden was the one that pushed for him.


----------



## antiquity

sealybobo said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think will be the next rams coach? Im going to predict they bring Jeff Fisher back after his wife Carrie gets better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait..... the Rams resigned Fisher to two years last summer...Why did they do that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two years is not long term. Maybe he's one of those guys who talks a good game. Or his personality doesn't click with the type of players. It's why good college coaches can't coach in the pros
Click to expand...


Ask Carroll if that is true...


----------



## sealybobo

antiquity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are probably right.I mean look how long they have held on to Stafford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck that! Stafford should have made the pro bowl this year! He's an alternate but dude he has no Calvin Johnson and no running game and a very young line.
> 
> I'm hoping the lions break the curse. We need to either beat the cowboys or greenbay. If they don't it'll be yet another way and another year the lions break our hearts.
> 
> Oh and we lost anbominal Sue.
> 
> Maybe we should take the Dallas game off and just rest up for the green bay game. If things get out of control in Dallas and it's clear the games over sit Stafford.
> 
> But he's been money this year. Rams suck. Lol
> 
> Didn't the rams beat us this year? Omg if we won that game we'd have the playoffs locked. Fuck the rams!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Detroit's shedule just went against them. The last three games was the toughest of any team in the hunt.
Click to expand...

Well if they aren't good enough to beat the giants Dallas or green bay then you don't really deserve it. I'm just expecting them to blow it. Plus if I say they'll blow it maybe they'll prove me wrong. I'm calling Sol. Same old lions.


----------



## sealybobo

You aren't getting gruden. He would go coach new England or Dallas but not LA. What's he gonna do with that?


----------



## sealybobo

antiquity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait..... the Rams resigned Fisher to two years last summer...Why did they do that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two years is not long term. Maybe he's one of those guys who talks a good game. Or his personality doesn't click with the type of players. It's why good college coaches can't coach in the pros
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask Carroll if that is true...
Click to expand...

Then he doesn't understand how people who make a lot of money are compensated. Even my brother whos a VP for a fortune 500 gets a year severance if they let him go. So if they have to pay him next year that's nothing really.

And I've never known Carroll to want to regulate executive pay. Is this true Carroll?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> You aren't getting gruden. He would go coach new England or Dallas but not LA. What's he gonna do with that?



You missed my link earlier where I posted there are rumors he has been talking to them. Now we dont know if thats true or not but what if it is? same magic he did with Raiders obviously,turn them around by getting a coach the players believe in silly.the Raiders were a hopeless situation prior to Grudens arrival. An offensive minded coach like Gruden i think would be the PERFECT fit for Goff.

they got the defense,they got a good return game,they just need a groomed Quarterback with someone like Gruden or Harbaugh to coach him who is offensive minded as well as recievers who can catch the bacll of course and that will change as well since like thsi article shows,they are going to start doing what i said weeks ago needs to be done,completely clean house because Firing fisher is just the first step.They need to clean house completl and get rid of all these receivers who cant catch and easy pass and they ARE thank god as you can see in this link.

Many Rams are down to playing for job security
LATimesKlein: "But how many of the players on the 53-man roster will be employed by the Rams next season? The last time the Rams hired a coach... more than two dozen players from the previous season’s 2-14 team were jettisoned. Many never played in another NFL regular-season game."

are you kidding? gruden would come there in a heartbeat,many teams have tried to land him over the years but he loves what he is doing at ESPN so he has turned them all down over the years. but to coach in the spotlight in LA? he would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Glad he moved on!!!!! LOL!!^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think will be the next rams coach? Im going to predict they bring Jeff Fisher back after his wife Carrie gets better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a good example of how not all experience is good experience. He obviously doesn't know what he's lacking as a leader but also consider he might not be the problem. It's like the lions. Even Billy Bob cooter from new England can't overcome the lions curse. Look how we were 2 games up with 3 weeks to go now we are 1 and most likely after Monday going to be even with green bay going into the last game of the season and it's against green bay inside Ford field? Will the Sol lions blow it again?
> 
> Sol for those outside of Michigan stands for same old Lions not shit outta luck but it's the same thing pretty much.
> 
> Could you imagine la RAM can if he were a lions fan? He would hang himself.
> 
> Let's see if your prediction comes true or if la RAM fan is right. Can you imagine how much he probably hounded the mods before they let him change his screen name? They probably don't let people reinvent themselves like that. If I could change my screen name it would be longdong or something more manly than my old dogs name. I should ask if I can change my.name
Click to expand...


He was with the Jets and every year they got worse, now with the Bills...


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't getting gruden. He would go coach new England or Dallas but not LA. What's he gonna do with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You missed my link earlier where I posted there are rumors he has been talking to them. Now we dont know if thats true or not but what if it is? same magic he did with Raiders obviously,turn them around by getting a coach the players believe in silly.the Raiders were a hopeless situation prior to Grudens arrival. An offensive minded coach like Gruden i think would be the PERFECT fit for Goff.
> 
> they got the defense,they got a good return game,they just need a groomed Quarterback with someone like Gruden or Harbaugh to coach him who is offensive minded as well as recievers who can catch the bacll of course and that will change as well since like thsi article shows,they are going to start doing what i said weeks ago needs to be done,completely clean house because Firing fisher is just the first step.They need to clean house completl and get rid of all these receivers who cant catch and easy pass and they ARE thank god as you can see in this link.
> 
> Many Rams are down to playing for job security
> LATimesKlein: "But how many of the players on the 53-man roster will be employed by the Rams next season? The last time the Rams hired a coach... more than two dozen players from the previous season’s 2-14 team were jettisoned. Many never played in another NFL regular-season game."
> 
> are you kidding? gruden would come there in a heartbeat,many teams have tried to land him over the years but he loves what he is doing at ESPN so he has turned them all down over the years. but to coach in the spotlight in LA? he would do it in a heartbeat.
Click to expand...

If the rams for sure we're going to get a great quarterback in the draft and gruden knew the kid would be coming to the rams. Are there a lot of great quarterbacks coming out next year?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Glad he moved on!!!!! LOL!!^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think will be the next rams coach? Im going to predict they bring Jeff Fisher back after his wife Carrie gets better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a good example of how not all experience is good experience. He obviously doesn't know what he's lacking as a leader but also consider he might not be the problem. It's like the lions. Even Billy Bob cooter from new England can't overcome the lions curse. Look how we were 2 games up with 3 weeks to go now we are 1 and most likely after Monday going to be even with green bay going into the last game of the season and it's against green bay inside Ford field? Will the Sol lions blow it again?
> 
> Sol for those outside of Michigan stands for same old Lions not shit outta luck but it's the same thing pretty much.
> 
> Could you imagine la RAM can if he were a lions fan? He would hang himself.
> 
> Let's see if your prediction comes true or if la RAM fan is right. Can you imagine how much he probably hounded the mods before they let him change his screen name? They probably don't let people reinvent themselves like that. If I could change my screen name it would be longdong or something more manly than my old dogs name. I should ask if I can change my.name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was with the Jets and every year they got worse, now with the Bills...
Click to expand...

Who?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think will be the next rams coach? Im going to predict they bring Jeff Fisher back after his wife Carrie gets better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are probably right.I mean look how long they have held on to Stafford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck that! Stafford should have made the pro bowl this year! He's an alternate but dude he has no Calvin Johnson and no running game and a very young line.
> 
> I'm hoping the lions break the curse. We need to either beat the cowboys or greenbay. If they don't it'll be yet another way and another year the lions break our hearts.
> 
> Oh and we lost anbominal Sue.
> 
> Maybe we should take the Dallas game off and just rest up for the green bay game. If things get out of control in Dallas and it's clear the games over sit Stafford.
> 
> But he's been money this year. Rams suck. Lol
> 
> Didn't the rams beat us this year? Omg if we won that game we'd have the playoffs locked. Fuck the rams!
Click to expand...


This is by far Stafford's team and year. He is the reason that they are in the hunt this year. He is a good QB and if they make a run into the playoffs he would be a MVP candidate.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are probably right.I mean look how long they have held on to Stafford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck that! Stafford should have made the pro bowl this year! He's an alternate but dude he has no Calvin Johnson and no running game and a very young line.
> 
> I'm hoping the lions break the curse. We need to either beat the cowboys or greenbay. If they don't it'll be yet another way and another year the lions break our hearts.
> 
> Oh and we lost anbominal Sue.
> 
> Maybe we should take the Dallas game off and just rest up for the green bay game. If things get out of control in Dallas and it's clear the games over sit Stafford.
> 
> But he's been money this year. Rams suck. Lol
> 
> Didn't the rams beat us this year? Omg if we won that game we'd have the playoffs locked. Fuck the rams!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is by far Stafford's team and year. He is the reason that they are in the hunt this year. He is a good QB and if they make a run into the playoffs he would be a MVP candidate.
Click to expand...

Isn't mvp usually decided before the playoffs?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think will be the next rams coach? Im going to predict they bring Jeff Fisher back after his wife Carrie gets better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait..... the Rams resigned Fisher to two years last summer...Why did they do that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two years is not long term. Maybe he's one of those guys who talks a good game. Or his personality doesn't click with the type of players. It's why good college coaches can't coach in the pros
Click to expand...


He coached four years and didn't have a winning season, then they signed him to a two year extension, dumb move by the Lambs.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> You aren't getting gruden. He would go coach new England or Dallas but not LA. What's he gonna do with that?



He has said he isn't interested in the Lambs job, it isn't a great job. A mediocre offense, an aging defense and not too many draft picks after they traded them away for Goff.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they go for an offensive coordinator. They won't get a shot at interviewing assistants until the teams play their last games. If the Chargers move to LA, and the Chargers fire McCoy, that becomes the best coaching vacancy and I think we won't see the Rams make a move until after black Monday, after other team's fire their Head coaches. I can see Rex Ryan going to LA to coach the Rams, but I don't think the Rams are that dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait..... the Rams resigned Fisher to two years last summer...Why did they do that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two years is not long term. Maybe he's one of those guys who talks a good game. Or his personality doesn't click with the type of players. It's why good college coaches can't coach in the pros
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He coached four years and didn't have a winning season, then they signed him to a two year extension, dumb move by the Lambs.
Click to expand...

I would not be inspired with that management teams ability to put a winning franchise but if la RAM fan is right and football is rigged then it's only a matter of time before the give one to LA because it's the largest market.

And lamb fan will be so happy. No pets the cheat or any of that


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
> 
> 
> 
> At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait..... the Rams resigned Fisher to two years last summer...Why did they do that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two years is not long term. Maybe he's one of those guys who talks a good game. Or his personality doesn't click with the type of players. It's why good college coaches can't coach in the pros
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He coached four years and didn't have a winning season, then they signed him to a two year extension, dumb move by the Lambs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not be inspired with that management teams ability to put a winning franchise but if la RAM fan is right and football is rigged then it's only a matter of time before the give one to LA because it's the largest market.
> 
> And lamb fan will be so happy. No pets the cheat or any of that
Click to expand...


Right because we know if the NFL is rigged, the Pats and Pete Carroll never cheated because the NFL is rigged. That's his reason for not watching any games, except LA, but the games are rigged, it doesn't matter who the players or the coach is, because it is all predetermined before the games are played. 

So no big deal who you sign or don't sign, it's all high played actors.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't getting gruden. He would go coach new England or Dallas but not LA. What's he gonna do with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has said he isn't interested in the Lambs job, it isn't a great job. A mediocre offense, an aging defense and not too many draft picks after they traded them away for Goff.
Click to expand...

Then he ain't going there.

The lions can clinch a playoff spot if they beat Dallas on Monday! Has something to do with Tampa bay losing today?

If we can't beat Dallas or green bay then we really don't deserve to be in the playoff. Or the giants. So fuck them if they can't beat all three of those teams. What a fucking let down.

Hey, did the rams lose to San Francisco today?  Hilarious. They missed an extra point that would have given them the win?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait..... the Rams resigned Fisher to two years last summer...Why did they do that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two years is not long term. Maybe he's one of those guys who talks a good game. Or his personality doesn't click with the type of players. It's why good college coaches can't coach in the pros
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He coached four years and didn't have a winning season, then they signed him to a two year extension, dumb move by the Lambs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not be inspired with that management teams ability to put a winning franchise but if la RAM fan is right and football is rigged then it's only a matter of time before the give one to LA because it's the largest market.
> 
> And lamb fan will be so happy. No pets the cheat or any of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right because we know if the NFL is rigged, the Pats and Pete Carroll never cheated because the NFL is rigged. That's his reason for not watching any games, except LA, but the games are rigged, it doesn't matter who the players or the coach is, because it is all predetermined before the games are played.
> 
> So no big deal who you sign or don't sign, it's all high played actors.
Click to expand...

I wonder why no former athletes write a book on the cheating going on.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't getting gruden. He would go coach new England or Dallas but not LA. What's he gonna do with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has said he isn't interested in the Lambs job, it isn't a great job. A mediocre offense, an aging defense and not too many draft picks after they traded them away for Goff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then he ain't going there.
> 
> The lions can clinch a playoff spot if they beat Dallas on Monday! Has something to do with Tampa bay losing today?
> 
> If we can't beat Dallas or green bay then we really don't deserve to be in the playoff. Or the giants. So fuck them if they can't beat all three of those teams. What a fucking let down.
> 
> Hey, did the rams lose to San Francisco today?  Hilarious. They missed an extra point that would have given them the win?
Click to expand...


I like Detroit but they have a tough 3 game stretch. I don't give any team a good chance of winning one of the three let alone all three. Green Bay and Dallas are by far the best two in the NFC. New England is the best on the AFC and the Raiders a close second. But with Carr out, I don't see the Raiders winning next week and losing the number two seed in the AFC. KC is a good team and could be a factor in the AFC. Not sure they can beat NE.

The 49ers came from a 21-7 deficit and converted on a two point conversion to win 22-21. The Lambs imploded.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

pooper just pooped in here again.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams aren't that dumb? Really! They hired Fisher in the first place didn't they? The Rams are about one step ahead of the Browns for stupid decisions over the last few years.
> 
> 
> 
> At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait..... the Rams resigned Fisher to two years last summer...Why did they do that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two years is not long term. Maybe he's one of those guys who talks a good game. Or his personality doesn't click with the type of players. It's why good college coaches can't coach in the pros
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He coached four years and didn't have a winning season, then they signed him to a two year extension, dumb move by the Lambs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not be inspired with that management teams ability to put a winning franchise but if la RAM fan is right and football is rigged then it's only a matter of time before the give one to LA because it's the largest market.
> 
> And lamb fan will be so happy. No pets the cheat or any of that
Click to expand...


Thats why LA fans dont have much to worry about.The NFL wants LA to be successful so it wont be too many more years before they win again.

i said this before but i will have to say it to you sealybobo because  this is obviously too complicated for pooper or the other nutcase who thought the NFL would never come back to LA,to comprehend obviously because of that little fact.

anyways as i said before sealy,you DO know that Kroneke did do the same thing that former LA RAMS owner the bitch Georgia Frontiere did right,that he WANTED to  lose in st louis to get the same result Frontiere did when the Rams were in LA when she traded their great players when they were still in their prime away being Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene,Toby Harrah and others so that they would suck on the field and everybody would hate the owner so much for doing that,they would stop showing ou for games and she was able to move the team to st louis her hometown where she was a showgirl? You KNOW that to be true right?

something else that is also too complicated for pooper and his pal the st louis apologists to understand is i bet you did not know that she is a murderous evil bitch who murdered her husband so she could piss off the fan base and move them out of LA?

She started the ball in motion very slowly.Carrol Rosenbloom her husband drowned under very suspecious circumstances when he was out swimming in the ocean one time.it was very weird because he was a world class swimmer. after his death,the bitch took ownership of the team and moved them out of LA to anahiem where they lost a little portion of their fanbase.that was something carrol rosenbloom would NEVER have done.

Rosenbloom had it all set up in his will that after he died,his SON would take over ownership of the team well the bitch with her powerful connections fixed it so he did not get ownership of it and for her to take control over it.then of course she cleverly gutted the team trading away the players i just mentioned angering the fanbase because they hated HER,not the team or poor play so they stopped showing up cause they hated HER so much.they BEGGED her to sell the team she would not.

she is burning in hell right now with al davis,If i knew where her grave was,I would go piss on it.

here read this link,get educated on how the evil bitch  murdered her husband so she could move the team to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.

Thunder Matt's Saloon: War Criminal: Georgia Frontiere
Rosenbloom, an accomplished swimmer, drowned under mysterious circumstances in 1979 leaving the team to Georgia. Rumors persist to this day that the former showgirl had her husband bumped off. In the premier episode of the PBS series Frontline, several mobsters claim his legs were held to cause his drowning. Before he died, Rosenbloom had made it clear that his son and the Rams GM would take over the team in the event of his death. That of course didn't happen. Georgia inherited the team as a tax dodge and promptly fired her son in law. A couple notes on the funeral...While Rosenbloom had asked for a simple ceremony with friends and family, Georgia kept the 600 guests she had invited waiting an hour before entering with musical accompaniment and Jonathan Winters served as master of cermonies (Winters and Don Rickles would do a ten minute comedy bit later in the service). Three months after the funeral, Georgia shacked up with musician Dominic Frontiere who would later become husband #7.

as I said,sometime when I am in anaheim and I find her grave,I plan to go piss on it.

the LA fans are getting the last laugh on this murderous fucking bitch whore.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait..... the Rams resigned Fisher to two years last summer...Why did they do that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two years is not long term. Maybe he's one of those guys who talks a good game. Or his personality doesn't click with the type of players. It's why good college coaches can't coach in the pros
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He coached four years and didn't have a winning season, then they signed him to a two year extension, dumb move by the Lambs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not be inspired with that management teams ability to put a winning franchise but if la RAM fan is right and football is rigged then it's only a matter of time before the give one to LA because it's the largest market.
> 
> And lamb fan will be so happy. No pets the cheat or any of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why LA fans dont have much to worry about.The NFL wants LA to be successful so it wont be too many more years before they win again.
> 
> i said this before but i will have to say it to you sealybobo because  this is obviously too complicated for pooper or the other nutcase who thought the NFL would never come back to LA,to comprehend obviously because of that little fact.
> 
> anyways as i said before sealy,you DO know that Kroneke did do the same thing that former LA RAMS owner the bitch Georgia Frontiere did right,that he WANTED to  lose in st louis to get the same result Frontiere did when the Rams were in LA when she traded their great players when they were still in their prime away being Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene,Toby Harrah and others so that they would suck on the field and everybody would hate the owner so much for doing that,they would stop showing ou for games and she was able to move the team to st louis her hometown where she was a showgirl? You KNOW that to be true right?
> 
> something else that is also too complicated for pooper and his pal the st louis apologists to understand is i bet you did not know that she is a murderous evil bitch who murdered her husband so she could piss off the fan base and move them out of LA?
> 
> She started the ball in motion very slowly.Carrol Rosenbloom her husband drowned under very suspecious circumstances when he was out swimming in the ocean one time.it was very weird because he was a world class swimmer. after his death,the bitch took ownership of the team and moved them out of LA to anahiem where they lost a little portion of their fanbase.that was something carrol rosenbloom would NEVER have done.
> 
> Rosenbloom had it all set up in his will that after he died,his SON would take over ownership of the team well the bitch with her powerful connections fixed it so he did not get ownership of it and for her to take control over it.then of course she cleverly gutted the team trading away the players i just mentioned angering the fanbase because they hated HER,not the team or poor play so they stopped showing up cause they hated HER so much.they BEGGED her to sell the team she would not.
> 
> she is burning in hell right now with al davis,If i knew where her grave was,I would go piss on it.
> 
> here read this link,get educated on how the evil bitch  murdered her husband so she could move the team to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.
Click to expand...


You know who else never tried to win?  That racist guy who owned the Clippers basketball team.  He would loose, get good draft picks, win with those young future stars, but just when they were getting good enough to win, they would require more pay and he would let them go, thus sending the team back to its losing ways and then eventually they would get more future stars and compete again but ultimately the cheap bastard wasn't willing to spend the money to put his team over the top.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait..... the Rams resigned Fisher to two years last summer...Why did they do that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Two years is not long term. Maybe he's one of those guys who talks a good game. Or his personality doesn't click with the type of players. It's why good college coaches can't coach in the pros
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He coached four years and didn't have a winning season, then they signed him to a two year extension, dumb move by the Lambs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not be inspired with that management teams ability to put a winning franchise but if la RAM fan is right and football is rigged then it's only a matter of time before the give one to LA because it's the largest market.
> 
> And lamb fan will be so happy. No pets the cheat or any of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why LA fans dont have much to worry about.The NFL wants LA to be successful so it wont be too many more years before they win again.
> 
> i said this before but i will have to say it to you sealybobo because  this is obviously too complicated for pooper or the other nutcase who thought the NFL would never come back to LA,to comprehend obviously because of that little fact.
> 
> anyways as i said before sealy,you DO know that Kroneke did do the same thing that former LA RAMS owner the bitch Georgia Frontiere did right,that he WANTED to  lose in st louis to get the same result Frontiere did when the Rams were in LA when she traded their great players when they were still in their prime away being Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene,Toby Harrah and others so that they would suck on the field and everybody would hate the owner so much for doing that,they would stop showing ou for games and she was able to move the team to st louis her hometown where she was a showgirl? You KNOW that to be true right?
> 
> something else that is also too complicated for pooper and his pal the st louis apologists to understand is i bet you did not know that she is a murderous evil bitch who murdered her husband so she could piss off the fan base and move them out of LA?
> 
> She started the ball in motion very slowly.Carrol Rosenbloom her husband drowned under very suspecious circumstances when he was out swimming in the ocean one time.it was very weird because he was a world class swimmer. after his death,the bitch took ownership of the team and moved them out of LA to anahiem where they lost a little portion of their fanbase.that was something carrol rosenbloom would NEVER have done.
> 
> Rosenbloom had it all set up in his will that after he died,his SON would take over ownership of the team well the bitch with her powerful connections fixed it so he did not get ownership of it and for her to take control over it.then of course she cleverly gutted the team trading away the players i just mentioned angering the fanbase because they hated HER,not the team or poor play so they stopped showing up cause they hated HER so much.they BEGGED her to sell the team she would not.
> 
> she is burning in hell right now with al davis,If i knew where her grave was,I would go piss on it.
> 
> here read this link,get educated on how the evil bitch  murdered her husband so she could move the team to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know who else never tried to win?  That racist guy who owned the Clippers basketball team.  He would loose, get good draft picks, win with those young future stars, but just when they were getting good enough to win, they would require more pay and he would let them go, thus sending the team back to its losing ways and then eventually they would get more future stars and compete again but ultimately the cheap bastard wasn't willing to spend the money to put his team over the top.
Click to expand...


Never following basketball like i dont i was not aware of that but that is no surprise.By the way,hope you enjoyed that informative link of mine how that evil bitch women former LA Rams owner Georgia Frontiere murderered her husband hiring gangsters to drown him so she could get ownership of the team? here is the link again for you to get informed of it.

Had her husband never died and he was still alive today,they would never have left. they day i go to anaheim and find her grave,I will gladly piss on it.

i mentioned you cause that bit of nes is too complicated for pooper or the st louis apologist to understand obviously.
Borillar Dale Smith

I bet you guys were not aware of this either right?  to no surprise,there was never a serious investigation into her being behind this.when you are rich and powerful,there is one different law for you than there is so us.sucks but thats the way the world is.Its so fucked up.
Thunder Matt's Saloon: War Criminal: Georgia Frontiere

Rosenbloom, an accomplished swimmer, drowned under mysterious circumstances in 1979 leaving the team to Georgia. Rumors persist to this day that the former showgirl had her husband bumped off. In the premier episode of the PBS series Frontline, several mobsters claim his legs were held to cause his drowning. Before he died, Rosenbloom had made it clear that his son and the Rams GM would take over the team in the event of his death. That of course didn't happen. Georgia inherited the team as a tax dodge and promptly fired her son in law. A couple notes on the funeral...While Rosenbloom had asked for a simple ceremony with friends and family, Georgia kept the 600 guests she had invited waiting an hour before entering with musical accompaniment and Jonathan Winters served as master of cermonies (Winters and Don Rickles would do a ten minute comedy bit later in the service). Three months after the funeral, Georgia shacked up with musician Dominic Frontiere who would later become husband #7.

as I said,sometime when I am in anaheim and I find her grave,I plan to go piss on it.

the LA fans are getting the last laugh on this murderous fucking evil bitch whore.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait..... the Rams resigned Fisher to two years last summer...Why did they do that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two years is not long term. Maybe he's one of those guys who talks a good game. Or his personality doesn't click with the type of players. It's why good college coaches can't coach in the pros
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He coached four years and didn't have a winning season, then they signed him to a two year extension, dumb move by the Lambs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not be inspired with that management teams ability to put a winning franchise but if la RAM fan is right and football is rigged then it's only a matter of time before the give one to LA because it's the largest market.
> 
> And lamb fan will be so happy. No pets the cheat or any of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why LA fans dont have much to worry about.The NFL wants LA to be successful so it wont be too many more years before they win again.
> 
> i said this before but i will have to say it to you sealybobo because  this is obviously too complicated for pooper or the other nutcase who thought the NFL would never come back to LA,to comprehend obviously because of that little fact.
> 
> anyways as i said before sealy,you DO know that Kroneke did do the same thing that former LA RAMS owner the bitch Georgia Frontiere did right,that he WANTED to  lose in st louis to get the same result Frontiere did when the Rams were in LA when she traded their great players when they were still in their prime away being Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene,Toby Harrah and others so that they would suck on the field and everybody would hate the owner so much for doing that,they would stop showing ou for games and she was able to move the team to st louis her hometown where she was a showgirl? You KNOW that to be true right?
> 
> something else that is also too complicated for pooper and his pal the st louis apologists to understand is i bet you did not know that she is a murderous evil bitch who murdered her husband so she could piss off the fan base and move them out of LA?
> 
> She started the ball in motion very slowly.Carrol Rosenbloom her husband drowned under very suspecious circumstances when he was out swimming in the ocean one time.it was very weird because he was a world class swimmer. after his death,the bitch took ownership of the team and moved them out of LA to anahiem where they lost a little portion of their fanbase.that was something carrol rosenbloom would NEVER have done.
> 
> Rosenbloom had it all set up in his will that after he died,his SON would take over ownership of the team well the bitch with her powerful connections fixed it so he did not get ownership of it and for her to take control over it.then of course she cleverly gutted the team trading away the players i just mentioned angering the fanbase because they hated HER,not the team or poor play so they stopped showing up cause they hated HER so much.they BEGGED her to sell the team she would not.
> 
> she is burning in hell right now with al davis,If i knew where her grave was,I would go piss on it.
> 
> here read this link,get educated on how the evil bitch  murdered her husband so she could move the team to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.
> 
> Thunder Matt's Saloon: War Criminal: Georgia Frontiere
> Rosenbloom, an accomplished swimmer, drowned under mysterious circumstances in 1979 leaving the team to Georgia. Rumors persist to this day that the former showgirl had her husband bumped off. In the premier episode of the PBS series Frontline, several mobsters claim his legs were held to cause his drowning. Before he died, Rosenbloom had made it clear that his son and the Rams GM would take over the team in the event of his death. That of course didn't happen. Georgia inherited the team as a tax dodge and promptly fired her son in law. A couple notes on the funeral...While Rosenbloom had asked for a simple ceremony with friends and family, Georgia kept the 600 guests she had invited waiting an hour before entering with musical accompaniment and Jonathan Winters served as master of cermonies (Winters and Don Rickles would do a ten minute comedy bit later in the service). Three months after the funeral, Georgia shacked up with musician Dominic Frontiere who would later become husband #7.
> 
> as I said,sometime when I am in anaheim and I find her grave,I plan to go piss on it.
> 
> the LA fans are getting the last laugh on this murderous fucking bitch whore.
Click to expand...


Was she that hot?





It's awful lonely at the top


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait..... the Rams resigned Fisher to two years last summer...Why did they do that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Two years is not long term. Maybe he's one of those guys who talks a good game. Or his personality doesn't click with the type of players. It's why good college coaches can't coach in the pros
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He coached four years and didn't have a winning season, then they signed him to a two year extension, dumb move by the Lambs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not be inspired with that management teams ability to put a winning franchise but if la RAM fan is right and football is rigged then it's only a matter of time before the give one to LA because it's the largest market.
> 
> And lamb fan will be so happy. No pets the cheat or any of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why LA fans dont have much to worry about.The NFL wants LA to be successful so it wont be too many more years before they win again.
> 
> i said this before but i will have to say it to you sealybobo because  this is obviously too complicated for pooper or the other nutcase who thought the NFL would never come back to LA,to comprehend obviously because of that little fact.
> 
> anyways as i said before sealy,you DO know that Kroneke did do the same thing that former LA RAMS owner the bitch Georgia Frontiere did right,that he WANTED to  lose in st louis to get the same result Frontiere did when the Rams were in LA when she traded their great players when they were still in their prime away being Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene,Toby Harrah and others so that they would suck on the field and everybody would hate the owner so much for doing that,they would stop showing ou for games and she was able to move the team to st louis her hometown where she was a showgirl? You KNOW that to be true right?
> 
> something else that is also too complicated for pooper and his pal the st louis apologists to understand is i bet you did not know that she is a murderous evil bitch who murdered her husband so she could piss off the fan base and move them out of LA?
> 
> She started the ball in motion very slowly.Carrol Rosenbloom her husband drowned under very suspecious circumstances when he was out swimming in the ocean one time.it was very weird because he was a world class swimmer. after his death,the bitch took ownership of the team and moved them out of LA to anahiem where they lost a little portion of their fanbase.that was something carrol rosenbloom would NEVER have done.
> 
> Rosenbloom had it all set up in his will that after he died,his SON would take over ownership of the team well the bitch with her powerful connections fixed it so he did not get ownership of it and for her to take control over it.then of course she cleverly gutted the team trading away the players i just mentioned angering the fanbase because they hated HER,not the team or poor play so they stopped showing up cause they hated HER so much.they BEGGED her to sell the team she would not.
> 
> she is burning in hell right now with al davis,If i knew where her grave was,I would go piss on it.
> 
> here read this link,get educated on how the evil bitch  murdered her husband so she could move the team to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.
> 
> Thunder Matt's Saloon: War Criminal: Georgia Frontiere
> Rosenbloom, an accomplished swimmer, drowned under mysterious circumstances in 1979 leaving the team to Georgia. Rumors persist to this day that the former showgirl had her husband bumped off. In the premier episode of the PBS series Frontline, several mobsters claim his legs were held to cause his drowning. Before he died, Rosenbloom had made it clear that his son and the Rams GM would take over the team in the event of his death. That of course didn't happen. Georgia inherited the team as a tax dodge and promptly fired her son in law. A couple notes on the funeral...While Rosenbloom had asked for a simple ceremony with friends and family, Georgia kept the 600 guests she had invited waiting an hour before entering with musical accompaniment and Jonathan Winters served as master of cermonies (Winters and Don Rickles would do a ten minute comedy bit later in the service). Three months after the funeral, Georgia shacked up with musician Dominic Frontiere who would later become husband #7.
> 
> as I said,sometime when I am in anaheim and I find her grave,I plan to go piss on it.
> 
> the LA fans are getting the last laugh on this murderous fucking bitch whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was she that hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's awful lonely at the top
Click to expand...

yeah she even slept in bed with former rams QB bert jones the slut murderer.

btw since you mentioned pete the cheat earlier,I was soooo happy to hear pete the cheat and the seahawks lose saturday cause he now wont even have the second seed bye,they will have to go  into the playoffs as a wildcard and so far they have shown they cannot win on the road in the playoffs.lol

i am so happy they wont be in the superbowl because THIS time pete the cheat WONT be able to throw the superbowl.thec cheats will have to EARN it this time.the coach of the other team wont take a payoff and throw it.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least they made the decision to fire him. The Ford family would have signed him to a multi year contract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait..... the Rams resigned Fisher to two years last summer...Why did they do that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two years is not long term. Maybe he's one of those guys who talks a good game. Or his personality doesn't click with the type of players. It's why good college coaches can't coach in the pros
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He coached four years and didn't have a winning season, then they signed him to a two year extension, dumb move by the Lambs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not be inspired with that management teams ability to put a winning franchise but if la RAM fan is right and football is rigged then it's only a matter of time before the give one to LA because it's the largest market.
> 
> And lamb fan will be so happy. No pets the cheat or any of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why LA fans dont have much to worry about.The NFL wants LA to be successful so it wont be too many more years before they win again.
> 
> i said this before but i will have to say it to you sealybobo because  this is obviously too complicated for pooper or the other nutcase who thought the NFL would never come back to LA,to comprehend obviously because of that little fact.
> 
> anyways as i said before sealy,you DO know that Kroneke did do the same thing that former LA RAMS owner the bitch Georgia Frontiere did right,that he WANTED to  lose in st louis to get the same result Frontiere did when the Rams were in LA when she traded their great players when they were still in their prime away being Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene,Toby Harrah and others so that they would suck on the field and everybody would hate the owner so much for doing that,they would stop showing ou for games and she was able to move the team to st louis her hometown where she was a showgirl? You KNOW that to be true right?
> 
> something else that is also too complicated for pooper and his pal the st louis apologists to understand is i bet you did not know that she is a murderous evil bitch who murdered her husband so she could piss off the fan base and move them out of LA?
> 
> She started the ball in motion very slowly.Carrol Rosenbloom her husband drowned under very suspecious circumstances when he was out swimming in the ocean one time.it was very weird because he was a world class swimmer. after his death,the bitch took ownership of the team and moved them out of LA to anahiem where they lost a little portion of their fanbase.that was something carrol rosenbloom would NEVER have done.
> 
> Rosenbloom had it all set up in his will that after he died,his SON would take over ownership of the team well the bitch with her powerful connections fixed it so he did not get ownership of it and for her to take control over it.then of course she cleverly gutted the team trading away the players i just mentioned angering the fanbase because they hated HER,not the team or poor play so they stopped showing up cause they hated HER so much.they BEGGED her to sell the team she would not.
> 
> she is burning in hell right now with al davis,If i knew where her grave was,I would go piss on it.
> 
> here read this link,get educated on how the evil bitch  murdered her husband so she could move the team to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.
> 
> Thunder Matt's Saloon: War Criminal: Georgia Frontiere
> Rosenbloom, an accomplished swimmer, drowned under mysterious circumstances in 1979 leaving the team to Georgia. Rumors persist to this day that the former showgirl had her husband bumped off. In the premier episode of the PBS series Frontline, several mobsters claim his legs were held to cause his drowning. Before he died, Rosenbloom had made it clear that his son and the Rams GM would take over the team in the event of his death. That of course didn't happen. Georgia inherited the team as a tax dodge and promptly fired her son in law. A couple notes on the funeral...While Rosenbloom had asked for a simple ceremony with friends and family, Georgia kept the 600 guests she had invited waiting an hour before entering with musical accompaniment and Jonathan Winters served as master of cermonies (Winters and Don Rickles would do a ten minute comedy bit later in the service). Three months after the funeral, Georgia shacked up with musician Dominic Frontiere who would later become husband #7.
> 
> as I said,sometime when I am in anaheim and I find her grave,I plan to go piss on it.
> 
> the LA fans are getting the last laugh on this murderous fucking bitch whore.
Click to expand...


Fucktard, please show me where I said the Rams would not comeback to LA. Sorry I forgot you are a fucking low life bitch who lies. I got the year right and you didn't. Shit head!


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait..... the Rams resigned Fisher to two years last summer...Why did they do that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Two years is not long term. Maybe he's one of those guys who talks a good game. Or his personality doesn't click with the type of players. It's why good college coaches can't coach in the pros
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He coached four years and didn't have a winning season, then they signed him to a two year extension, dumb move by the Lambs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not be inspired with that management teams ability to put a winning franchise but if la RAM fan is right and football is rigged then it's only a matter of time before the give one to LA because it's the largest market.
> 
> And lamb fan will be so happy. No pets the cheat or any of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why LA fans dont have much to worry about.The NFL wants LA to be successful so it wont be too many more years before they win again.
> 
> i said this before but i will have to say it to you sealybobo because  this is obviously too complicated for pooper or the other nutcase who thought the NFL would never come back to LA,to comprehend obviously because of that little fact.
> 
> anyways as i said before sealy,you DO know that Kroneke did do the same thing that former LA RAMS owner the bitch Georgia Frontiere did right,that he WANTED to  lose in st louis to get the same result Frontiere did when the Rams were in LA when she traded their great players when they were still in their prime away being Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene,Toby Harrah and others so that they would suck on the field and everybody would hate the owner so much for doing that,they would stop showing ou for games and she was able to move the team to st louis her hometown where she was a showgirl? You KNOW that to be true right?
> 
> something else that is also too complicated for pooper and his pal the st louis apologists to understand is i bet you did not know that she is a murderous evil bitch who murdered her husband so she could piss off the fan base and move them out of LA?
> 
> She started the ball in motion very slowly.Carrol Rosenbloom her husband drowned under very suspecious circumstances when he was out swimming in the ocean one time.it was very weird because he was a world class swimmer. after his death,the bitch took ownership of the team and moved them out of LA to anahiem where they lost a little portion of their fanbase.that was something carrol rosenbloom would NEVER have done.
> 
> Rosenbloom had it all set up in his will that after he died,his SON would take over ownership of the team well the bitch with her powerful connections fixed it so he did not get ownership of it and for her to take control over it.then of course she cleverly gutted the team trading away the players i just mentioned angering the fanbase because they hated HER,not the team or poor play so they stopped showing up cause they hated HER so much.they BEGGED her to sell the team she would not.
> 
> she is burning in hell right now with al davis,If i knew where her grave was,I would go piss on it.
> 
> here read this link,get educated on how the evil bitch  murdered her husband so she could move the team to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.
> 
> Thunder Matt's Saloon: War Criminal: Georgia Frontiere
> Rosenbloom, an accomplished swimmer, drowned under mysterious circumstances in 1979 leaving the team to Georgia. Rumors persist to this day that the former showgirl had her husband bumped off. In the premier episode of the PBS series Frontline, several mobsters claim his legs were held to cause his drowning. Before he died, Rosenbloom had made it clear that his son and the Rams GM would take over the team in the event of his death. That of course didn't happen. Georgia inherited the team as a tax dodge and promptly fired her son in law. A couple notes on the funeral...While Rosenbloom had asked for a simple ceremony with friends and family, Georgia kept the 600 guests she had invited waiting an hour before entering with musical accompaniment and Jonathan Winters served as master of cermonies (Winters and Don Rickles would do a ten minute comedy bit later in the service). Three months after the funeral, Georgia shacked up with musician Dominic Frontiere who would later become husband #7.
> 
> as I said,sometime when I am in anaheim and I find her grave,I plan to go piss on it.
> 
> the LA fans are getting the last laugh on this murderous fucking bitch whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was she that hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's awful lonely at the top
Click to expand...


I remember back in 1972 when the LA Rams were traded for the Baltimore Colts even up

Carrol Rosenbloom ended up with the Rams and Robert Irsay got the Colts. Both ended up dumping their cities

Colts And Rams, Biggest Trade In NFL History? |        Football Trivia And Facts!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for. Now you have to find a coach better than Jeff Fisher to take over the miserable St Louis Rams franchise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see proof in the pudding as always,USMBS resident troll rightwinger and jakes lover he has his head up the ass of, knows i kicked his ass the past two years and took him to school   and proves to the WHOLE WOLRD HERE  he has to LIE to avoid admitting i proved him wrong.
> as always,like clockwork,he comes on whining and crying  in defeat that he lost to me
> as he did thousands of times on my rams thread
> same old lie over and over on my threads so he goes crying to mommy in defeat everytime.never fails to amuse me everytime since he is the ONLY troll who has NEVER
> 
> D up to them being in LA as everyone else has INCLUDING his LOVER JAKE.
> 
> keep the entertainment and lies coming trolls. I can  go do this all year lone as lone as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing that ever happened to the city of Los Angeles is they avoided getting stuck with the miserable St Louis Rams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by chance the San Diego team moved to LA I am almost sure they would out draw the Lambs. LA couldn't support one team 20 years ago and now for some reason they think they can support two.
> 
> On Sunday, the Rams faced the Atlanta Falcons at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and, based on the game’s attendance, the honeymoon is already over for the NFL in Hollywood. Either that or a lot of Rams fans came dressed as empty seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the clock and score in the upper left....Priceless
Click to expand...


priceless in showing what a true moron you are thats for sure.


Polls taken in san diego that have asked charger fans if they will go to LA and support the chargers if they leave,the majority polled said they would not go.smart move.

there was also a poll taken by the LA times asking Ram fans if the chargers come here and they can win and the rams cannot,would they go and watch the Chargers,the majority votes just like this.
*If the Chargers move to Los Angeles, will you still be a Chargers fan?*

34%
*Yes*
(1090 votes)


66%
*No*
(2103 votes)
it would be the exact same thing that happened in 1960 when the chargers came into existance their first year in LA when even though they had a winning record going 8-4 and making it as far as the AFC title game,despite that,they only averaged crowds of just 11,ooo or so. The Rams on the other hand,that same year going just 4-8,averaged crowds of just over 77,000.

you can look it all up for yourself diptshit.

oh and that pic as i said earlier was WHEN all the Rams fans all thought the same thing i did that Fisher was going to be back for the next two years,who in their right mind WOULD show up for that game when they thought that Kroneke did not care about winning? I sure as hell would not.

that game only had like 63,000 or so show up,well I watched the niners and Rams game this past sunday AFTER the Ram fans knoew about Fisher finally being fired and  I saw with my own eyes the stadium was packed.very few empty seats.The attendance was over 85,000 pretty impressive the fact they are about the worst team in the NFL next to cleveland and the stadium capacity is a little over 90,ooo. Last time I chacked that is just 5,ooo short of a sellout.

not that this has anything to do whatsoever of my unanswered two year old question that you play dodgeball on of the rams never coming back to LA of course.evade mode soilder.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If the chargers go to LA,the NFL owners will prove to the world they are the biggest idiots in the world.two teams in LA has NEVER worked,never will.those morons dont get it that it doesnt work in LA as it does in new york with the Jets and Giants because in NY,they got nothing better to do in the cold weather. in LA,they already got USC and UCLA to cheer for so to bring in any other team other than the Rams is just plain asinine and idiotic. you want a half empty stadium every sunday for charger games,that is what you will get as they got in 1960,just 11,ooo fair weather fans showing up.they sure as hell wont show up for a team that lost to cleveland and is only one game better than the Rams next year.


Well we will find out for sure in a couple of weeks if the NFL owners are indeed the biggest idiots in the world or not cause jan 15 is when the chargers have to decide if they are leaving or going,everything i have heard is they are going.if that is true, the chargers will not exist to me at all anymore.

so far the falcons game is the ONLY game the whole year where the fans did not show up and pack the stadium looking like this in all the other games.






so troll all you want to kiddie by posting pics of the Niners  game just starting at the start of the game or halftime when they left for refreshments claiming in your evasive tactics you use,that the Rams game saturday with their arch rivals looked like that all you want,I saw with my OWN EYES while watching the WHOLE GAME,it was packed with very few empty seats.and to no surprise the kiddie troll is saying the fans are not showing up anymore.comedy gold. never fails.


----------



## rightwinger

When the Chargers move, LA will finally get an NFL team


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sill ANOTHER fart from the paid shill.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> If the chargers go to LA,the NFL owners will prove to the world they are the biggest idiots in the world.two teams in LA has NEVER worked,never will.those morons dont get it that it doesnt work in LA as it does in new york with the Jets and Giants because in NY,they got nothing better to do in the cold weather. in LA,they already got USC and UCLA to cheer for so to bring in any other team other than the Rams is just plain asinine and idiotic. you want a half empty stadium every sunday for charger games,that is what you will get as they got in 1960,just 11,ooo fair weather fans showing up.they sure as hell wont show up for a team that lost to cleveland and is only one game better than the Rams next year.
> 
> 
> Well we will find out for sure in a couple of weeks if the NFL owners are indeed the biggest idiots in the world or not cause jan 15 is when the chargers have to decide if they are leaving or going,everything i have heard is they are going.if that is true, the chargers will not exist to me at all anymore.
> 
> so far the falcons game is the ONLY game the whole year where the fans did not show up and pack the stadium looking like this in all the other games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so troll all you want to kiddie by posting pics of the Niners  game just starting at the start of the game or halftime when they left for refreshments claiming in your evasive tactics you use,that the Rams game saturday with their arch rivals looked like that all you want,I saw with my OWN EYES while watching the WHOLE GAME,it was packed with very few empty seats.and to no surprise the kiddie troll is saying the fans are not showing up anymore.comedy gold. never fails.



In talking more on the Chargers coming to LA,I like this guy on the right in the video here in this link,He NAILED it beautifully and said it so well. 
I could not have said it better myself.

He also says it so well that the Chargers going to LA would just be so stupid.

Here we go again, Chargers last game in SD?

Peter King of Sports Illustrated backs these two guys up as well.

this is a RECENT comment from King on it.
Peter King thinks San Diego Chargers move to L.A. 'is just not smart'


Here is what he said way before that.
Chargers moving to Los Angeles would make no sense


Dean Spanos would be very wise to listen to those two guys and Peter King if he had any brains or logic and common sense.

This would turn out to be the biggest screwup by the NFL since allowing the niners to leave SF for Santa Clara. That has turned out to be DISASTOUROUS  for the NFL because the majority of niner fans in SF are not going to those games out there.they feel betrayed that they left their city and I tip cap off to them for not going.

They are having the exact same problems in santa clara the raiders did when they were in LA. Al Davis admitted a few years later in LA that was the worst mistake he ever made was moving the Raiders to LA because the only fans that ever embraced them out there in LA were thugs and gang members. familys could not take their children to games there cause of so many fights in the stands. 

He later said after being there for just five years that he missed the loud roar of the Oakland crowds. the majority of the Raider fans that DID show up for those games were the OAKLAND fans and that is why they wont ever go back to LA again is because they have sent in letters to the league office they continued to fly up there and support them the first time they left,but they would not do so again.kudos to them.

anyways santa clara is having the same problems st louis had when the Rams were there,half empty stadiums with the majority of the crowd being from the opposing team.

oh and you can forget the lame excuse that it is because they are losing.that holds no water because when they were in the city of SF,in their worst years when they were bad,their games would always be packed. so it wont matter if they get good,same thing will happen with them that happend with the Raiderswhen they were  in LA,even the year they went to the superbowl out there,they had horrible fan support with half empty stadiums just like in santa clara.


the NFL lets the chargers go,what is happening in santa clara right now with the horrible fan support,is what will happen with the chargers in LA even if they are great,they will have the same result the Raiders had in LA,no fan support.bank on it.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> sill ANOTHER fart from the paid shill.





LA RAM FAN said:


> sill ANOTHER fart from the paid shill.


A FART is an improvement over the RAMS


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the same thing would happen to the chargers if they moved to LA as has happened with the clippers.same as the clippers they would play second fiddle to the Rams as they do with the Lakers.lol  I in fact all these years never had any idea LA had another NBA basketball team other than the Lakers,seriously. lol It wasnt till 3 years ago matter of fact when i first started following the LA situation that I then learned for the first time that the clippers played in LA. Had it not been for me looking into the Rams situation,I would STILL TODAY be clueless that LA has another NBA team other than the Lakers.

I guarantee there are others out there as well that have no idea that there is another NBA team in LA. they have been there for like over 30 years now and yet i had no idea that there was another NBA team other than the Lakers. thats what the Chargers would go through as well in LA.people would say 30 years later,"wait a minute,I thought the chargers played in SD?" you can take that to the bank.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SOMEONE FARTED IN HERE.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> SOMEONE FARTED IN HERE.



Smells like RAMS


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER far from the paid shill.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> two farts in a row from the trolls.



More proof that the asshole isn't really ignoring anyone. What a dumb fuck you are.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> sill ANOTHER fart from the paid shill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> sill ANOTHER fart from the paid shill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A FART is an improvement over the RAMS
Click to expand...


Now that is funny! And very true!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from one of the three trolls.

btw pooper.i bet the butthurt is really flowing for you as well the fact you were such an idiot when  tried to use logic and common sense to you that carson was a hoax because the land was a toxic landdump just to watch it go through one ear and out the other with you.

I even posted items like THIS article below of OTHER people that were very qualified in the know saying the same thing.but same as your bedlover antquity was so sure and so  positive there was never going to be another team in LA again,you as well were sooo sure and and too stupid to see the obvious that even a kid could see, that carson was a   hoax and could not understand facts from people like this guy in this video here. i know the truth hurts you three stupid fucks that you none of you could see the obvious a FIVE YEAR OLD could have seen back then. the truth hurts for the three of you to hear that i know


i know the truth hurts you  three stupid fucks could not see what a five year old could easily have figured out with the facts back then.

Carson Stadium Study Has Suspect Conclusions
He dismissed the study – and the Chargers’ proposed venture in Los Angeles County – with this: “Carson was always a leverage play. This is just more smoke and mirrors."

i TRIED to explain that to that idiot troll kiss my that stans purchase of land was not leverage as he babbled on about back then but carson WAS leverage as this guy said so well in this video  for the chargers and raiders for stadiums in their cities.logic and common sense is something that never registered with you or him though.


----------



## Papageorgio

Yep, the 911 idiot doesn't have me on ignore. What a fucking idiot.

And give me a quote where I said it was a definite move to Carson, oh wait, you are a liar.

Besides if I have been on ignore for over two years how in the hell would you know what I said about Carson? Whoops another lie from you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

reply from pooper-Yeah you're right LA RAM,I am an idiot fool and was way too stupid to see the obvious back then from people liek you and that other guy in that video you showed that even a kid could figure out back then that because carson is a toxic landdump that it was just a hoax just as you told me back then over and over and like the stupid fuck moron i was,I just had no brains whatsoever to see that obvious same as you have said so well those other two morons rightwinger and antquity thought the Rams would never come back to LA again so same as they are butthurt you proved them wrong on that,i am also butthurt that I was too stupid to listen to you and could not see the oh so obvious that carson was a hoax as you told me oh  so well so many times back then.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> reply from pooper-Yeah you're right LA RAM,I am an idiot fool and was way too stupid to see the obvious back then from people liek you and that other guy in that video you showed that even a kid could figure out back then that because carson is a toxic landdump that it was just a hoax just as you told me back then over and over and like the stupid fuck moron i was,I just had no brains whatsoever to see that obvious same as you have said so well those other two morons rightwinger and antquity thought the Rams would never come back to LA again so same as they are butthurt you proved them wrong on that,i am also butthurt that I was too stupid to listen to you and could not see the oh so obvious that carson was a hoax as you told me so well so many times.



Poor baby can't deal with facts. I am sure you can find the post where I definitely said the Raiders would move to Carson. Too bad you were dead wrong on the year the Rams would move to LA.

So I guess you are like your Lambs, a pussy loser.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

glad to have you back to congraduate me for a great post that nailed you Pooper/

this thread has pretty much run its course now so you can pass on your fellow trolls and lovers who whine and cry about being wrong on the Rams never coming back all the time this,it ESPECIALLY applies to rightwinger who still whines and crys trying to convince himself they are still in st louis only problem in his lies he knows he is posting,this is what is happening on game day sunday in LA these days. for example.





oh and that is not a pic from 25 years ago or something like that he will say cause he wants to believe it either..


these are my bruthas I am happy and proud to be bruthas with. I got my dream wish,all I ever wanted was the Rams to be back in LA.I never said they would be instant winners which seems to be an irrational obsession your lover anquity troll has.

had i said they would be instant winners their first year back i COULD understand his obsession over that but i never once said that though.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> glad to have you back to congraduate me for a great post that nailed you Pooper/
> 
> this thread has pretty much run its course now so you can pass on your fellow trolls and lovers who whine and cry about being wrong on the Rams never coming back all the time this,it ESPECIALLY applies to rightwinger who still whines and crys trying to convince himself they are still in st louis only problem in his lies he knows he is posting,this is what is happening on game day sunday in LA these days. for example.
> 
> View attachment 104657
> 
> oh and that is not a pic from 25 years ago or something like that he will say cause he wants to believe it either..
> 
> 
> these are my bruthas I am happy and proud to be bruthas with. I got my dream wish,all I ever wanted was the Rams to be back in LA.I never said they would be instant winners which seems to be an irrational obsession your lover anquity troll has.
> 
> had i said they would be instant winners their first year back i COULD understand his obsession over that but i never once said that though.



Thanks for no proof of what you claim I said, you proved to be a liar. Lol! 

I never claimed you said the Lambs to be winners their first year, dumbo. 

Sorry you lose again! Lol!

So back to your avoidance, where did I say the Raiders WOULD move to Carson. Liar!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from you pooper.


----------



## Papageorgio

Still another lie from 911 inside job. Dumb fuck!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The NFL should listen to sam farmer.,he knows what he is talking about.

LATimesFarmer: "The Rams would have the best chance to be successful in a one-team, one-stadium situation — they have a nostalgic connection to L.A., having played in Southern California from 1946 to 1994, and still have fans here."


With 3 NFL teams and 2 stadiums at play for L.A. here are 9 possible outcomes - LA Times


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> The NFL should listen to sam farmer.,he knows what he is talking about.
> 
> LATimesFarmer: "The Rams would have the best chance to be successful in a one-team, one-stadium situation — they have a nostalgic connection to L.A., having played in Southern California from 1946 to 1994, and still have fans here."
> 
> 
> With 3 NFL teams and 2 stadiums at play for L.A. here are 9 possible outcomes - LA Times


LA does not want the Rams

Let them stay in St Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and pooper,i know it broke the heart of your lover  rightwinger that the NFL listened to the football fans of LA. as this poll in LA showed,the majority of the football fans wanted the Rams.

Which NFL team would you like to see come to L.A.?





Associated Press

Which NFL team would you like to see come to L.A.?







33% (12,225)

33%● Percentage: 33
Oakland Raiders






6% (2,043)

San Diego Chargers
LOS ANGELES RAMS-said st louis at the time of course.lol




61% (22,739)




I know it angered him as well that an ESPN poll naitionwide the majority in that poll as well ALSO wanted the Rams.


----------



## Papageorgio

Again, 911 inside job can't back up his claim. His continues to lie.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SOMEONE FARTED IN HERE.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I found this article by accident just now that backs up everything i was saying earlier how the chargers owner moved the team out of LA its first year in existance to SD cause they could not compete with the rams in attendance even though as i said before the rams had a horrible year that year where the charger made it to the AFC title game.

"The Rams were so popular in Los Angeles that the upstart Chargers chose to relocate to San Diego rather than attempt to compete with the immensely popular Rams. The Los Angeles Times put the Chargers plight as such: "Hilton [the Chargers owner at the time] quickly realized that taking on the Rams in L.A. was like beating his head against the wall."

it really irritates me when people say "well, the chargers were once in LA too!"


----------



## Papageorgio

So, again, no proof of what you claimed I said. More lies from 911 Insidejob and he keeps lying.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait..... the Rams resigned Fisher to two years last summer...Why did they do that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Two years is not long term. Maybe he's one of those guys who talks a good game. Or his personality doesn't click with the type of players. It's why good college coaches can't coach in the pros
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He coached four years and didn't have a winning season, then they signed him to a two year extension, dumb move by the Lambs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not be inspired with that management teams ability to put a winning franchise but if la RAM fan is right and football is rigged then it's only a matter of time before the give one to LA because it's the largest market.
> 
> And lamb fan will be so happy. No pets the cheat or any of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why LA fans dont have much to worry about.The NFL wants LA to be successful so it wont be too many more years before they win again.
> 
> i said this before but i will have to say it to you sealybobo because  this is obviously too complicated for pooper or the other nutcase who thought the NFL would never come back to LA,to comprehend obviously because of that little fact.
> 
> anyways as i said before sealy,you DO know that Kroneke did do the same thing that former LA RAMS owner the bitch Georgia Frontiere did right,that he WANTED to  lose in st louis to get the same result Frontiere did when the Rams were in LA when she traded their great players when they were still in their prime away being Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene,Toby Harrah and others so that they would suck on the field and everybody would hate the owner so much for doing that,they would stop showing ou for games and she was able to move the team to st louis her hometown where she was a showgirl? You KNOW that to be true right?
> 
> something else that is also too complicated for pooper and his pal the st louis apologists to understand is i bet you did not know that she is a murderous evil bitch who murdered her husband so she could piss off the fan base and move them out of LA?
> 
> She started the ball in motion very slowly.Carrol Rosenbloom her husband drowned under very suspecious circumstances when he was out swimming in the ocean one time.it was very weird because he was a world class swimmer. after his death,the bitch took ownership of the team and moved them out of LA to anahiem where they lost a little portion of their fanbase.that was something carrol rosenbloom would NEVER have done.
> 
> Rosenbloom had it all set up in his will that after he died,his SON would take over ownership of the team well the bitch with her powerful connections fixed it so he did not get ownership of it and for her to take control over it.then of course she cleverly gutted the team trading away the players i just mentioned angering the fanbase because they hated HER,not the team or poor play so they stopped showing up cause they hated HER so much.they BEGGED her to sell the team she would not.
> 
> she is burning in hell right now with al davis,If i knew where her grave was,I would go piss on it.
> 
> here read this link,get educated on how the evil bitch  murdered her husband so she could move the team to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.
> 
> Thunder Matt's Saloon: War Criminal: Georgia Frontiere
> Rosenbloom, an accomplished swimmer, drowned under mysterious circumstances in 1979 leaving the team to Georgia. Rumors persist to this day that the former showgirl had her husband bumped off. In the premier episode of the PBS series Frontline, several mobsters claim his legs were held to cause his drowning. Before he died, Rosenbloom had made it clear that his son and the Rams GM would take over the team in the event of his death. That of course didn't happen. Georgia inherited the team as a tax dodge and promptly fired her son in law. A couple notes on the funeral...While Rosenbloom had asked for a simple ceremony with friends and family, Georgia kept the 600 guests she had invited waiting an hour before entering with musical accompaniment and Jonathan Winters served as master of cermonies (Winters and Don Rickles would do a ten minute comedy bit later in the service). Three months after the funeral, Georgia shacked up with musician Dominic Frontiere who would later become husband #7.
> 
> as I said,sometime when I am in anaheim and I find her grave,I plan to go piss on it.
> 
> the LA fans are getting the last laugh on this murderous fucking bitch whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucktard, please show me where I said the Rams would not comeback to LA. Sorry I forgot you are a fucking low life bitch who lies. I got the year right and you didn't. Shit head!
Click to expand...


Chargers reveal plan to bolt for Los Angeles

Ok, so I told LA RAM FAN about this awhile back and now we see that I WAS RIGHT.  I told him there was a sinister reason why such a big market like LA didn't have a football stadium.  Why?  Because all the fucking owners in all the other cities wanted to use LA for leverage against the cities they are in now.  Give us tax breaks and have tax payers pay for our new stadiums or we will leave, FOR LA!  

So now St. Louis and San Diego don't have football teams.  Guess what?  Eventually they will but they only will IF St. Louis and San Diego residents pay for the stadium.

Our pro sports are not very free market capitalism.

Don't you find it odd LA didn't have one team and now they're going to have 2?  

Sports: American Socialism versus European Capitalism


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two years is not long term. Maybe he's one of those guys who talks a good game. Or his personality doesn't click with the type of players. It's why good college coaches can't coach in the pros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He coached four years and didn't have a winning season, then they signed him to a two year extension, dumb move by the Lambs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not be inspired with that management teams ability to put a winning franchise but if la RAM fan is right and football is rigged then it's only a matter of time before the give one to LA because it's the largest market.
> 
> And lamb fan will be so happy. No pets the cheat or any of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why LA fans dont have much to worry about.The NFL wants LA to be successful so it wont be too many more years before they win again.
> 
> i said this before but i will have to say it to you sealybobo because  this is obviously too complicated for pooper or the other nutcase who thought the NFL would never come back to LA,to comprehend obviously because of that little fact.
> 
> anyways as i said before sealy,you DO know that Kroneke did do the same thing that former LA RAMS owner the bitch Georgia Frontiere did right,that he WANTED to  lose in st louis to get the same result Frontiere did when the Rams were in LA when she traded their great players when they were still in their prime away being Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene,Toby Harrah and others so that they would suck on the field and everybody would hate the owner so much for doing that,they would stop showing ou for games and she was able to move the team to st louis her hometown where she was a showgirl? You KNOW that to be true right?
> 
> something else that is also too complicated for pooper and his pal the st louis apologists to understand is i bet you did not know that she is a murderous evil bitch who murdered her husband so she could piss off the fan base and move them out of LA?
> 
> She started the ball in motion very slowly.Carrol Rosenbloom her husband drowned under very suspecious circumstances when he was out swimming in the ocean one time.it was very weird because he was a world class swimmer. after his death,the bitch took ownership of the team and moved them out of LA to anahiem where they lost a little portion of their fanbase.that was something carrol rosenbloom would NEVER have done.
> 
> Rosenbloom had it all set up in his will that after he died,his SON would take over ownership of the team well the bitch with her powerful connections fixed it so he did not get ownership of it and for her to take control over it.then of course she cleverly gutted the team trading away the players i just mentioned angering the fanbase because they hated HER,not the team or poor play so they stopped showing up cause they hated HER so much.they BEGGED her to sell the team she would not.
> 
> she is burning in hell right now with al davis,If i knew where her grave was,I would go piss on it.
> 
> here read this link,get educated on how the evil bitch  murdered her husband so she could move the team to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.
> 
> Thunder Matt's Saloon: War Criminal: Georgia Frontiere
> Rosenbloom, an accomplished swimmer, drowned under mysterious circumstances in 1979 leaving the team to Georgia. Rumors persist to this day that the former showgirl had her husband bumped off. In the premier episode of the PBS series Frontline, several mobsters claim his legs were held to cause his drowning. Before he died, Rosenbloom had made it clear that his son and the Rams GM would take over the team in the event of his death. That of course didn't happen. Georgia inherited the team as a tax dodge and promptly fired her son in law. A couple notes on the funeral...While Rosenbloom had asked for a simple ceremony with friends and family, Georgia kept the 600 guests she had invited waiting an hour before entering with musical accompaniment and Jonathan Winters served as master of cermonies (Winters and Don Rickles would do a ten minute comedy bit later in the service). Three months after the funeral, Georgia shacked up with musician Dominic Frontiere who would later become husband #7.
> 
> as I said,sometime when I am in anaheim and I find her grave,I plan to go piss on it.
> 
> the LA fans are getting the last laugh on this murderous fucking bitch whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucktard, please show me where I said the Rams would not comeback to LA. Sorry I forgot you are a fucking low life bitch who lies. I got the year right and you didn't. Shit head!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chargers reveal plan to bolt for Los Angeles
> 
> Ok, so I told LA RAM FAN about this awhile back and now we see that I WAS RIGHT.  I told him there was a sinister reason why such a big market like LA didn't have a football stadium.  Why?  Because all the fucking owners in all the other cities wanted to use LA for leverage against the cities they are in now.  Give us tax breaks and have tax payers pay for our new stadiums or we will leave, FOR LA!
> 
> So now St. Louis and San Diego don't have football teams.  Guess what?  Eventually they will but they only will IF St. Louis and San Diego residents pay for the stadium.
> 
> Our pro sports are not very free market capitalism.
> 
> Don't you find it odd LA didn't have one team and now they're going to have 2?
> 
> Sports: American Socialism versus European Capitalism
Click to expand...


You were spot on! 911 inside job is usually wrong. I told him about the Rams moving in 2016 not 2015 and he didn't believe me. He will take credit for him being right. The city of San Diego should have put a ticket tax on events using the new stadium and a tax on the food and drink to pay for the stadium. 

You are correct, sports team try to extort money from cities all the time. If done correctly the cities can back their money back plus more but they aren't very smart, so these stadiums cost taxpayers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two years is not long term. Maybe he's one of those guys who talks a good game. Or his personality doesn't click with the type of players. It's why good college coaches can't coach in the pros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He coached four years and didn't have a winning season, then they signed him to a two year extension, dumb move by the Lambs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not be inspired with that management teams ability to put a winning franchise but if la RAM fan is right and football is rigged then it's only a matter of time before the give one to LA because it's the largest market.
> 
> And lamb fan will be so happy. No pets the cheat or any of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why LA fans dont have much to worry about.The NFL wants LA to be successful so it wont be too many more years before they win again.
> 
> i said this before but i will have to say it to you sealybobo because  this is obviously too complicated for pooper or the other nutcase who thought the NFL would never come back to LA,to comprehend obviously because of that little fact.
> 
> anyways as i said before sealy,you DO know that Kroneke did do the same thing that former LA RAMS owner the bitch Georgia Frontiere did right,that he WANTED to  lose in st louis to get the same result Frontiere did when the Rams were in LA when she traded their great players when they were still in their prime away being Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene,Toby Harrah and others so that they would suck on the field and everybody would hate the owner so much for doing that,they would stop showing ou for games and she was able to move the team to st louis her hometown where she was a showgirl? You KNOW that to be true right?
> 
> something else that is also too complicated for pooper and his pal the st louis apologists to understand is i bet you did not know that she is a murderous evil bitch who murdered her husband so she could piss off the fan base and move them out of LA?
> 
> She started the ball in motion very slowly.Carrol Rosenbloom her husband drowned under very suspecious circumstances when he was out swimming in the ocean one time.it was very weird because he was a world class swimmer. after his death,the bitch took ownership of the team and moved them out of LA to anahiem where they lost a little portion of their fanbase.that was something carrol rosenbloom would NEVER have done.
> 
> Rosenbloom had it all set up in his will that after he died,his SON would take over ownership of the team well the bitch with her powerful connections fixed it so he did not get ownership of it and for her to take control over it.then of course she cleverly gutted the team trading away the players i just mentioned angering the fanbase because they hated HER,not the team or poor play so they stopped showing up cause they hated HER so much.they BEGGED her to sell the team she would not.
> 
> she is burning in hell right now with al davis,If i knew where her grave was,I would go piss on it.
> 
> here read this link,get educated on how the evil bitch  murdered her husband so she could move the team to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.
> 
> Thunder Matt's Saloon: War Criminal: Georgia Frontiere
> Rosenbloom, an accomplished swimmer, drowned under mysterious circumstances in 1979 leaving the team to Georgia. Rumors persist to this day that the former showgirl had her husband bumped off. In the premier episode of the PBS series Frontline, several mobsters claim his legs were held to cause his drowning. Before he died, Rosenbloom had made it clear that his son and the Rams GM would take over the team in the event of his death. That of course didn't happen. Georgia inherited the team as a tax dodge and promptly fired her son in law. A couple notes on the funeral...While Rosenbloom had asked for a simple ceremony with friends and family, Georgia kept the 600 guests she had invited waiting an hour before entering with musical accompaniment and Jonathan Winters served as master of cermonies (Winters and Don Rickles would do a ten minute comedy bit later in the service). Three months after the funeral, Georgia shacked up with musician Dominic Frontiere who would later become husband #7.
> 
> as I said,sometime when I am in anaheim and I find her grave,I plan to go piss on it.
> 
> the LA fans are getting the last laugh on this murderous fucking bitch whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucktard, please show me where I said the Rams would not comeback to LA. Sorry I forgot you are a fucking low life bitch who lies. I got the year right and you didn't. Shit head!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chargers reveal plan to bolt for Los Angeles
> 
> Ok, so I told LA RAM FAN about this awhile back and now we see that I WAS RIGHT.  I told him there was a sinister reason why such a big market like LA didn't have a football stadium.  Why?  Because all the fucking owners in all the other cities wanted to use LA for leverage against the cities they are in now.  Give us tax breaks and have tax payers pay for our new stadiums or we will leave, FOR LA!
> 
> So now St. Louis and San Diego don't have football teams.  Guess what?  Eventually they will but they only will IF St. Louis and San Diego residents pay for the stadium.
> 
> Our pro sports are not very free market capitalism.
> 
> Don't you find it odd LA didn't have one team and now they're going to have 2?
> 
> Sports: American Socialism versus European Capitalism
Click to expand...


you are a little late for the party dude.

oh i know that but what is ALSO fact is that the Rams would never have left for stank louis had  Carrol Rosenbloom the owner of the Rams had he not died and he  was still alive today.

After Rosenbloom died in 1979 and the evil bitch whore, his wife Georgia Frontiere took over as the owner,the next year she moved them out of LA to Anaheim,something Carrol Rosenbloom would have NEVER done,then 16 years later she then of course moved them to stank louis..Rosenbloom would never have moved them out of LA to Anaheim and he certainly as hell would NEVER  have moved them to stank louis.

 Rosenblooms death was the worst thing to happen to the NFL because after the Rams moved to Anaheim,it then opened up the door for that asshole,that other evil bastard,traiter Al to move the Raiders out of Oakland to LA.

two teams in LA has never worked,it never will,The Raiders when they were in LA,they had half empty stadiums all the time because it was mostly thugs and gang members who embraced them when they were there. 

Al Davis matter of fact later learned that was the worst mistake he ever made in his life was moving them there after being there for just a few years  making the comment that he missed the loud road of the Oakland crowds.He had no home field advantage in LA. The chargers will not either.

As i mentioned earlier,dean spanos is an idiot,he apparently is not aware that that was the reason the chargers left LA after their first year in existance for san diego in the first place because he could not compete with the Rams in attendance there.Despite going 8-4 and making it as far as the AFC title game that year,guess what the average attendance was they drew? just over 11,ooo. 

That same year the Rams had the same record but was on the losing side going 4-8,yet despite that,they averaged crowds as large as 77,000 which debunks the myth they dont support losers and are fair weather fans.They never would have survived for 49 years in LA if that had been the case.

You are right though,after the Rams left LA thanks to that evil bitch whore Georgia,that actually benefitted the NFL not having a team there because they could use LA as leverage for other teams to move there.Most the teams that were using LA for leverage though finally got their new stadiums so the NFL seeing that the Rams had an opportunity to move there with the lease agreement signed with st louis that expired in 2014,they were ready to jump at the chance on having the Rams back.

The dumbest thing they ever did was allowing the Rams go,they righted a wrong bringing them back and now they go and commit another wrong in the process.  this will go down in history as the second most idiotic decision to NFL made was letting the chargers go to LA.they will bomb with the fans and have no fan support at all.

they will be the clippers of the NFL.the Clippers have ALWAYS played second fiddle to the Lakers in LA.Nobody around the country has a clue who the Clippers are.Even though the Lakers have been horrible the last two year,they STILL are in the top five in NBA sales merchandise.well teh Clippers despite their success on the courts these days,they arent even in the top 10. same thing will happen with the chargers in LA. 

20 years from now people will still be saying the same thing they say about the clippers today.when the average sports fan who does not follow basketball learns the clipper play in LA,they are shocked,like i did until a couple years ago,they are taken aback when they find out the Lakers are not the only NBA team in LA. 20 years from now,the average sports fan who does not follow football will be saying-really? the chargers play in LA? I thought they played in san diego. count on it.LA has NO charger fans in most fans in SD polled have said they wont go see them.good for them.smart move.

the chargers dont exist to me anymore whatsoever either.fuck them and fuck the NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I sure as hell have no sympathy for the fans in st louis who lost the Rams,they went and whined about having a team stolen from then by arizona and yet they went and did the same thing so it was great to get the last laugh on them.However my heart goes out to the all the charger fans,i feel very badly for them,they sure dont deserve this.Unlike st louis,THEY supported them and unlike st louis,they wont take just any team.if the NFL tries to bring another team that city it will fail.they had a love and passion for the chargers there that cant be replaced with another team.it wont owrk with them as it did with baltimore and the ravens.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He coached four years and didn't have a winning season, then they signed him to a two year extension, dumb move by the Lambs.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be inspired with that management teams ability to put a winning franchise but if la RAM fan is right and football is rigged then it's only a matter of time before the give one to LA because it's the largest market.
> 
> And lamb fan will be so happy. No pets the cheat or any of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why LA fans dont have much to worry about.The NFL wants LA to be successful so it wont be too many more years before they win again.
> 
> i said this before but i will have to say it to you sealybobo because  this is obviously too complicated for pooper or the other nutcase who thought the NFL would never come back to LA,to comprehend obviously because of that little fact.
> 
> anyways as i said before sealy,you DO know that Kroneke did do the same thing that former LA RAMS owner the bitch Georgia Frontiere did right,that he WANTED to  lose in st louis to get the same result Frontiere did when the Rams were in LA when she traded their great players when they were still in their prime away being Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene,Toby Harrah and others so that they would suck on the field and everybody would hate the owner so much for doing that,they would stop showing ou for games and she was able to move the team to st louis her hometown where she was a showgirl? You KNOW that to be true right?
> 
> something else that is also too complicated for pooper and his pal the st louis apologists to understand is i bet you did not know that she is a murderous evil bitch who murdered her husband so she could piss off the fan base and move them out of LA?
> 
> She started the ball in motion very slowly.Carrol Rosenbloom her husband drowned under very suspecious circumstances when he was out swimming in the ocean one time.it was very weird because he was a world class swimmer. after his death,the bitch took ownership of the team and moved them out of LA to anahiem where they lost a little portion of their fanbase.that was something carrol rosenbloom would NEVER have done.
> 
> Rosenbloom had it all set up in his will that after he died,his SON would take over ownership of the team well the bitch with her powerful connections fixed it so he did not get ownership of it and for her to take control over it.then of course she cleverly gutted the team trading away the players i just mentioned angering the fanbase because they hated HER,not the team or poor play so they stopped showing up cause they hated HER so much.they BEGGED her to sell the team she would not.
> 
> she is burning in hell right now with al davis,If i knew where her grave was,I would go piss on it.
> 
> here read this link,get educated on how the evil bitch  murdered her husband so she could move the team to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.
> 
> Thunder Matt's Saloon: War Criminal: Georgia Frontiere
> Rosenbloom, an accomplished swimmer, drowned under mysterious circumstances in 1979 leaving the team to Georgia. Rumors persist to this day that the former showgirl had her husband bumped off. In the premier episode of the PBS series Frontline, several mobsters claim his legs were held to cause his drowning. Before he died, Rosenbloom had made it clear that his son and the Rams GM would take over the team in the event of his death. That of course didn't happen. Georgia inherited the team as a tax dodge and promptly fired her son in law. A couple notes on the funeral...While Rosenbloom had asked for a simple ceremony with friends and family, Georgia kept the 600 guests she had invited waiting an hour before entering with musical accompaniment and Jonathan Winters served as master of cermonies (Winters and Don Rickles would do a ten minute comedy bit later in the service). Three months after the funeral, Georgia shacked up with musician Dominic Frontiere who would later become husband #7.
> 
> as I said,sometime when I am in anaheim and I find her grave,I plan to go piss on it.
> 
> the LA fans are getting the last laugh on this murderous fucking bitch whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucktard, please show me where I said the Rams would not comeback to LA. Sorry I forgot you are a fucking low life bitch who lies. I got the year right and you didn't. Shit head!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chargers reveal plan to bolt for Los Angeles
> 
> Ok, so I told LA RAM FAN about this awhile back and now we see that I WAS RIGHT.  I told him there was a sinister reason why such a big market like LA didn't have a football stadium.  Why?  Because all the fucking owners in all the other cities wanted to use LA for leverage against the cities they are in now.  Give us tax breaks and have tax payers pay for our new stadiums or we will leave, FOR LA!
> 
> So now St. Louis and San Diego don't have football teams.  Guess what?  Eventually they will but they only will IF St. Louis and San Diego residents pay for the stadium.
> 
> Our pro sports are not very free market capitalism.
> 
> Don't you find it odd LA didn't have one team and now they're going to have 2?
> 
> Sports: American Socialism versus European Capitalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a little late for the party dude.
> 
> oh i know that but what is ALSO fact is that the Rams would never have left for stank louis had  Carrol Rosenbloom the owner of the Rams had he not died and he  was still alive today.
> 
> After Rosenbloom died in 1979 and the evil bitch whore, his wife Georgia Frontiere took over as the owner,the next year she moved them out of LA to Anaheim,something Carrol Rosenbloom would have NEVER done,then 16 years later she then of course moved them to stank louis..Rosenbloom would never have moved them out of LA to Anaheim and he certainly as hell would NEVER  have moved them to stank louis.
> 
> Rosenblooms death was the worst thing to happen to the NFL because after the Rams moved to Anaheim,it then opened up the door for that asshole,that other evil bastard,traiter Al to move the Raiders out of Oakland to LA.
> 
> two teams in LA has never worked,it never will,The Raiders when they were in LA,they had half empty stadiums all the time because it was mostly thugs and gang members who embraced them when they were there.
> 
> Al Davis matter of fact later learned that was the worst mistake he ever made in his life was moving them there after being there for just a few years  making the comment that he missed the loud road of the Oakland crowds.He had no home field advantage in LA. The chargers will not either.
> 
> As i mentioned earlier,dean spanos is an idiot,he apparently is not aware that that was the reason the chargers left LA after their first year in existance for san diego in the first place because he could not compete with the Rams in attendance there.Despite going 8-4 and making it as far as the AFC title game that year,guess what the average attendance was they drew? just over 11,ooo.
> 
> That same year the Rams had the same record but was on the losing side going 4-8,yet despite that,they averaged crowds as large as 77,000 which debunks the myth they dont support losers and are fair weather fans.They never would have survived for 49 years in LA if that had been the case.
> 
> You are right though,after the Rams left LA thanks to that evil bitch whore Georgia,that actually benefitted the NFL not having a team there because they could use LA as leverage for other teams to move there.Most the teams that were using LA for leverage though finally got their new stadiums so the NFL seeing that the Rams had an opportunity to move there with the lease agreement signed with st louis that expired in 2014,they were ready to jump at the chance on having the Rams back.
> 
> The dumbest thing they ever did was allowing the Rams go,they righted a wrong bringing them back and now they go and commit another wrong in the process.  this will go down in history as the second most idiotic decision to NFL made was letting the chargers go to LA.they will bomb with the fans and have no fan support at all.
> 
> they will be the clippers of the NFL.the Clippers have ALWAYS played second fiddle to the Lakers in LA.Nobody around the country has a clue who the Clippers are.Even though the Lakers have been horrible the last two year,they STILL are in the top five in NBA sales merchandise.well teh Clippers despite their success on the courts these days,they arent even in the top 10. same thing will happen with the chargers in LA.
> 
> 20 years from now people will still be saying the same thing they say about the clippers today.when the average sports fan who does not follow basketball learns the clipper play in LA,they are shocked,like i did until a couple years ago,they are taken aback when they find out the Lakers are not the only NBA team in LA. 20 years from now,the average sports fan who does not follow football will be saying-really? the chargers play in LA? I thought they played in san diego. count on it.LA has NO charger fans in most fans in SD polled have said they wont go see them.good for them.smart move.
> 
> the chargers dont exist to me anymore whatsoever either.fuck them and fuck the NFL.
Click to expand...

The clippers have to win for us to want to buy their jerseys. They haven't won shit.

You're missing a good game. Seattle had a 80 yard run called back then Russell Wilson tripped and got safetied


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be inspired with that management teams ability to put a winning franchise but if la RAM fan is right and football is rigged then it's only a matter of time before the give one to LA because it's the largest market.
> 
> And lamb fan will be so happy. No pets the cheat or any of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why LA fans dont have much to worry about.The NFL wants LA to be successful so it wont be too many more years before they win again.
> 
> i said this before but i will have to say it to you sealybobo because  this is obviously too complicated for pooper or the other nutcase who thought the NFL would never come back to LA,to comprehend obviously because of that little fact.
> 
> anyways as i said before sealy,you DO know that Kroneke did do the same thing that former LA RAMS owner the bitch Georgia Frontiere did right,that he WANTED to  lose in st louis to get the same result Frontiere did when the Rams were in LA when she traded their great players when they were still in their prime away being Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene,Toby Harrah and others so that they would suck on the field and everybody would hate the owner so much for doing that,they would stop showing ou for games and she was able to move the team to st louis her hometown where she was a showgirl? You KNOW that to be true right?
> 
> something else that is also too complicated for pooper and his pal the st louis apologists to understand is i bet you did not know that she is a murderous evil bitch who murdered her husband so she could piss off the fan base and move them out of LA?
> 
> She started the ball in motion very slowly.Carrol Rosenbloom her husband drowned under very suspecious circumstances when he was out swimming in the ocean one time.it was very weird because he was a world class swimmer. after his death,the bitch took ownership of the team and moved them out of LA to anahiem where they lost a little portion of their fanbase.that was something carrol rosenbloom would NEVER have done.
> 
> Rosenbloom had it all set up in his will that after he died,his SON would take over ownership of the team well the bitch with her powerful connections fixed it so he did not get ownership of it and for her to take control over it.then of course she cleverly gutted the team trading away the players i just mentioned angering the fanbase because they hated HER,not the team or poor play so they stopped showing up cause they hated HER so much.they BEGGED her to sell the team she would not.
> 
> she is burning in hell right now with al davis,If i knew where her grave was,I would go piss on it.
> 
> here read this link,get educated on how the evil bitch  murdered her husband so she could move the team to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.
> 
> Thunder Matt's Saloon: War Criminal: Georgia Frontiere
> Rosenbloom, an accomplished swimmer, drowned under mysterious circumstances in 1979 leaving the team to Georgia. Rumors persist to this day that the former showgirl had her husband bumped off. In the premier episode of the PBS series Frontline, several mobsters claim his legs were held to cause his drowning. Before he died, Rosenbloom had made it clear that his son and the Rams GM would take over the team in the event of his death. That of course didn't happen. Georgia inherited the team as a tax dodge and promptly fired her son in law. A couple notes on the funeral...While Rosenbloom had asked for a simple ceremony with friends and family, Georgia kept the 600 guests she had invited waiting an hour before entering with musical accompaniment and Jonathan Winters served as master of cermonies (Winters and Don Rickles would do a ten minute comedy bit later in the service). Three months after the funeral, Georgia shacked up with musician Dominic Frontiere who would later become husband #7.
> 
> as I said,sometime when I am in anaheim and I find her grave,I plan to go piss on it.
> 
> the LA fans are getting the last laugh on this murderous fucking bitch whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucktard, please show me where I said the Rams would not comeback to LA. Sorry I forgot you are a fucking low life bitch who lies. I got the year right and you didn't. Shit head!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chargers reveal plan to bolt for Los Angeles
> 
> Ok, so I told LA RAM FAN about this awhile back and now we see that I WAS RIGHT.  I told him there was a sinister reason why such a big market like LA didn't have a football stadium.  Why?  Because all the fucking owners in all the other cities wanted to use LA for leverage against the cities they are in now.  Give us tax breaks and have tax payers pay for our new stadiums or we will leave, FOR LA!
> 
> So now St. Louis and San Diego don't have football teams.  Guess what?  Eventually they will but they only will IF St. Louis and San Diego residents pay for the stadium.
> 
> Our pro sports are not very free market capitalism.
> 
> Don't you find it odd LA didn't have one team and now they're going to have 2?
> 
> Sports: American Socialism versus European Capitalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a little late for the party dude.
> 
> oh i know that but what is ALSO fact is that the Rams would never have left for stank louis had  Carrol Rosenbloom the owner of the Rams had he not died and he  was still alive today.
> 
> After Rosenbloom died in 1979 and the evil bitch whore, his wife Georgia Frontiere took over as the owner,the next year she moved them out of LA to Anaheim,something Carrol Rosenbloom would have NEVER done,then 16 years later she then of course moved them to stank louis..Rosenbloom would never have moved them out of LA to Anaheim and he certainly as hell would NEVER  have moved them to stank louis.
> 
> Rosenblooms death was the worst thing to happen to the NFL because after the Rams moved to Anaheim,it then opened up the door for that asshole,that other evil bastard,traiter Al to move the Raiders out of Oakland to LA.
> 
> two teams in LA has never worked,it never will,The Raiders when they were in LA,they had half empty stadiums all the time because it was mostly thugs and gang members who embraced them when they were there.
> 
> Al Davis matter of fact later learned that was the worst mistake he ever made in his life was moving them there after being there for just a few years  making the comment that he missed the loud road of the Oakland crowds.He had no home field advantage in LA. The chargers will not either.
> 
> As i mentioned earlier,dean spanos is an idiot,he apparently is not aware that that was the reason the chargers left LA after their first year in existance for san diego in the first place because he could not compete with the Rams in attendance there.Despite going 8-4 and making it as far as the AFC title game that year,guess what the average attendance was they drew? just over 11,ooo.
> 
> That same year the Rams had the same record but was on the losing side going 4-8,yet despite that,they averaged crowds as large as 77,000 which debunks the myth they dont support losers and are fair weather fans.They never would have survived for 49 years in LA if that had been the case.
> 
> You are right though,after the Rams left LA thanks to that evil bitch whore Georgia,that actually benefitted the NFL not having a team there because they could use LA as leverage for other teams to move there.Most the teams that were using LA for leverage though finally got their new stadiums so the NFL seeing that the Rams had an opportunity to move there with the lease agreement signed with st louis that expired in 2014,they were ready to jump at the chance on having the Rams back.
> 
> The dumbest thing they ever did was allowing the Rams go,they righted a wrong bringing them back and now they go and commit another wrong in the process.  this will go down in history as the second most idiotic decision to NFL made was letting the chargers go to LA.they will bomb with the fans and have no fan support at all.
> 
> they will be the clippers of the NFL.the Clippers have ALWAYS played second fiddle to the Lakers in LA.Nobody around the country has a clue who the Clippers are.Even though the Lakers have been horrible the last two year,they STILL are in the top five in NBA sales merchandise.well teh Clippers despite their success on the courts these days,they arent even in the top 10. same thing will happen with the chargers in LA.
> 
> 20 years from now people will still be saying the same thing they say about the clippers today.when the average sports fan who does not follow basketball learns the clipper play in LA,they are shocked,like i did until a couple years ago,they are taken aback when they find out the Lakers are not the only NBA team in LA. 20 years from now,the average sports fan who does not follow football will be saying-really? the chargers play in LA? I thought they played in san diego. count on it.LA has NO charger fans in most fans in SD polled have said they wont go see them.good for them.smart move.
> 
> the chargers dont exist to me anymore whatsoever either.fuck them and fuck the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The clippers have to win for us to want to buy their jerseys. They haven't won shit.
> 
> You're missing a good game. Seattle had a 80 yard run called back then Russell Wilson tripped and got safetied
Click to expand...


Watching NFL reruns seems boring to me. Too bad 911 insidejob doesn't watch these games, he is missing a good one.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why LA fans dont have much to worry about.The NFL wants LA to be successful so it wont be too many more years before they win again.
> 
> i said this before but i will have to say it to you sealybobo because  this is obviously too complicated for pooper or the other nutcase who thought the NFL would never come back to LA,to comprehend obviously because of that little fact.
> 
> anyways as i said before sealy,you DO know that Kroneke did do the same thing that former LA RAMS owner the bitch Georgia Frontiere did right,that he WANTED to  lose in st louis to get the same result Frontiere did when the Rams were in LA when she traded their great players when they were still in their prime away being Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene,Toby Harrah and others so that they would suck on the field and everybody would hate the owner so much for doing that,they would stop showing ou for games and she was able to move the team to st louis her hometown where she was a showgirl? You KNOW that to be true right?
> 
> something else that is also too complicated for pooper and his pal the st louis apologists to understand is i bet you did not know that she is a murderous evil bitch who murdered her husband so she could piss off the fan base and move them out of LA?
> 
> She started the ball in motion very slowly.Carrol Rosenbloom her husband drowned under very suspecious circumstances when he was out swimming in the ocean one time.it was very weird because he was a world class swimmer. after his death,the bitch took ownership of the team and moved them out of LA to anahiem where they lost a little portion of their fanbase.that was something carrol rosenbloom would NEVER have done.
> 
> Rosenbloom had it all set up in his will that after he died,his SON would take over ownership of the team well the bitch with her powerful connections fixed it so he did not get ownership of it and for her to take control over it.then of course she cleverly gutted the team trading away the players i just mentioned angering the fanbase because they hated HER,not the team or poor play so they stopped showing up cause they hated HER so much.they BEGGED her to sell the team she would not.
> 
> she is burning in hell right now with al davis,If i knew where her grave was,I would go piss on it.
> 
> here read this link,get educated on how the evil bitch  murdered her husband so she could move the team to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.
> 
> Thunder Matt's Saloon: War Criminal: Georgia Frontiere
> Rosenbloom, an accomplished swimmer, drowned under mysterious circumstances in 1979 leaving the team to Georgia. Rumors persist to this day that the former showgirl had her husband bumped off. In the premier episode of the PBS series Frontline, several mobsters claim his legs were held to cause his drowning. Before he died, Rosenbloom had made it clear that his son and the Rams GM would take over the team in the event of his death. That of course didn't happen. Georgia inherited the team as a tax dodge and promptly fired her son in law. A couple notes on the funeral...While Rosenbloom had asked for a simple ceremony with friends and family, Georgia kept the 600 guests she had invited waiting an hour before entering with musical accompaniment and Jonathan Winters served as master of cermonies (Winters and Don Rickles would do a ten minute comedy bit later in the service). Three months after the funeral, Georgia shacked up with musician Dominic Frontiere who would later become husband #7.
> 
> as I said,sometime when I am in anaheim and I find her grave,I plan to go piss on it.
> 
> the LA fans are getting the last laugh on this murderous fucking bitch whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucktard, please show me where I said the Rams would not comeback to LA. Sorry I forgot you are a fucking low life bitch who lies. I got the year right and you didn't. Shit head!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chargers reveal plan to bolt for Los Angeles
> 
> Ok, so I told LA RAM FAN about this awhile back and now we see that I WAS RIGHT.  I told him there was a sinister reason why such a big market like LA didn't have a football stadium.  Why?  Because all the fucking owners in all the other cities wanted to use LA for leverage against the cities they are in now.  Give us tax breaks and have tax payers pay for our new stadiums or we will leave, FOR LA!
> 
> So now St. Louis and San Diego don't have football teams.  Guess what?  Eventually they will but they only will IF St. Louis and San Diego residents pay for the stadium.
> 
> Our pro sports are not very free market capitalism.
> 
> Don't you find it odd LA didn't have one team and now they're going to have 2?
> 
> Sports: American Socialism versus European Capitalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a little late for the party dude.
> 
> oh i know that but what is ALSO fact is that the Rams would never have left for stank louis had  Carrol Rosenbloom the owner of the Rams had he not died and he  was still alive today.
> 
> After Rosenbloom died in 1979 and the evil bitch whore, his wife Georgia Frontiere took over as the owner,the next year she moved them out of LA to Anaheim,something Carrol Rosenbloom would have NEVER done,then 16 years later she then of course moved them to stank louis..Rosenbloom would never have moved them out of LA to Anaheim and he certainly as hell would NEVER  have moved them to stank louis.
> 
> Rosenblooms death was the worst thing to happen to the NFL because after the Rams moved to Anaheim,it then opened up the door for that asshole,that other evil bastard,traiter Al to move the Raiders out of Oakland to LA.
> 
> two teams in LA has never worked,it never will,The Raiders when they were in LA,they had half empty stadiums all the time because it was mostly thugs and gang members who embraced them when they were there.
> 
> Al Davis matter of fact later learned that was the worst mistake he ever made in his life was moving them there after being there for just a few years  making the comment that he missed the loud road of the Oakland crowds.He had no home field advantage in LA. The chargers will not either.
> 
> As i mentioned earlier,dean spanos is an idiot,he apparently is not aware that that was the reason the chargers left LA after their first year in existance for san diego in the first place because he could not compete with the Rams in attendance there.Despite going 8-4 and making it as far as the AFC title game that year,guess what the average attendance was they drew? just over 11,ooo.
> 
> That same year the Rams had the same record but was on the losing side going 4-8,yet despite that,they averaged crowds as large as 77,000 which debunks the myth they dont support losers and are fair weather fans.They never would have survived for 49 years in LA if that had been the case.
> 
> You are right though,after the Rams left LA thanks to that evil bitch whore Georgia,that actually benefitted the NFL not having a team there because they could use LA as leverage for other teams to move there.Most the teams that were using LA for leverage though finally got their new stadiums so the NFL seeing that the Rams had an opportunity to move there with the lease agreement signed with st louis that expired in 2014,they were ready to jump at the chance on having the Rams back.
> 
> The dumbest thing they ever did was allowing the Rams go,they righted a wrong bringing them back and now they go and commit another wrong in the process.  this will go down in history as the second most idiotic decision to NFL made was letting the chargers go to LA.they will bomb with the fans and have no fan support at all.
> 
> they will be the clippers of the NFL.the Clippers have ALWAYS played second fiddle to the Lakers in LA.Nobody around the country has a clue who the Clippers are.Even though the Lakers have been horrible the last two year,they STILL are in the top five in NBA sales merchandise.well teh Clippers despite their success on the courts these days,they arent even in the top 10. same thing will happen with the chargers in LA.
> 
> 20 years from now people will still be saying the same thing they say about the clippers today.when the average sports fan who does not follow basketball learns the clipper play in LA,they are shocked,like i did until a couple years ago,they are taken aback when they find out the Lakers are not the only NBA team in LA. 20 years from now,the average sports fan who does not follow football will be saying-really? the chargers play in LA? I thought they played in san diego. count on it.LA has NO charger fans in most fans in SD polled have said they wont go see them.good for them.smart move.
> 
> the chargers dont exist to me anymore whatsoever either.fuck them and fuck the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The clippers have to win for us to want to buy their jerseys. They haven't won shit.
> 
> You're missing a good game. Seattle had a 80 yard run called back then Russell Wilson tripped and got safetied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching NFL reruns seems boring to me. Too bad 911 insidejob doesn't watch these games, he is missing a good one.
Click to expand...

He's watching. He's peeping on his neighbor and he's got the game on.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why LA fans dont have much to worry about.The NFL wants LA to be successful so it wont be too many more years before they win again.
> 
> i said this before but i will have to say it to you sealybobo because  this is obviously too complicated for pooper or the other nutcase who thought the NFL would never come back to LA,to comprehend obviously because of that little fact.
> 
> anyways as i said before sealy,you DO know that Kroneke did do the same thing that former LA RAMS owner the bitch Georgia Frontiere did right,that he WANTED to  lose in st louis to get the same result Frontiere did when the Rams were in LA when she traded their great players when they were still in their prime away being Eric Dickerson,Kevin Greene,Toby Harrah and others so that they would suck on the field and everybody would hate the owner so much for doing that,they would stop showing ou for games and she was able to move the team to st louis her hometown where she was a showgirl? You KNOW that to be true right?
> 
> something else that is also too complicated for pooper and his pal the st louis apologists to understand is i bet you did not know that she is a murderous evil bitch who murdered her husband so she could piss off the fan base and move them out of LA?
> 
> She started the ball in motion very slowly.Carrol Rosenbloom her husband drowned under very suspecious circumstances when he was out swimming in the ocean one time.it was very weird because he was a world class swimmer. after his death,the bitch took ownership of the team and moved them out of LA to anahiem where they lost a little portion of their fanbase.that was something carrol rosenbloom would NEVER have done.
> 
> Rosenbloom had it all set up in his will that after he died,his SON would take over ownership of the team well the bitch with her powerful connections fixed it so he did not get ownership of it and for her to take control over it.then of course she cleverly gutted the team trading away the players i just mentioned angering the fanbase because they hated HER,not the team or poor play so they stopped showing up cause they hated HER so much.they BEGGED her to sell the team she would not.
> 
> she is burning in hell right now with al davis,If i knew where her grave was,I would go piss on it.
> 
> here read this link,get educated on how the evil bitch  murdered her husband so she could move the team to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.
> 
> Thunder Matt's Saloon: War Criminal: Georgia Frontiere
> Rosenbloom, an accomplished swimmer, drowned under mysterious circumstances in 1979 leaving the team to Georgia. Rumors persist to this day that the former showgirl had her husband bumped off. In the premier episode of the PBS series Frontline, several mobsters claim his legs were held to cause his drowning. Before he died, Rosenbloom had made it clear that his son and the Rams GM would take over the team in the event of his death. That of course didn't happen. Georgia inherited the team as a tax dodge and promptly fired her son in law. A couple notes on the funeral...While Rosenbloom had asked for a simple ceremony with friends and family, Georgia kept the 600 guests she had invited waiting an hour before entering with musical accompaniment and Jonathan Winters served as master of cermonies (Winters and Don Rickles would do a ten minute comedy bit later in the service). Three months after the funeral, Georgia shacked up with musician Dominic Frontiere who would later become husband #7.
> 
> as I said,sometime when I am in anaheim and I find her grave,I plan to go piss on it.
> 
> the LA fans are getting the last laugh on this murderous fucking bitch whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucktard, please show me where I said the Rams would not comeback to LA. Sorry I forgot you are a fucking low life bitch who lies. I got the year right and you didn't. Shit head!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chargers reveal plan to bolt for Los Angeles
> 
> Ok, so I told LA RAM FAN about this awhile back and now we see that I WAS RIGHT.  I told him there was a sinister reason why such a big market like LA didn't have a football stadium.  Why?  Because all the fucking owners in all the other cities wanted to use LA for leverage against the cities they are in now.  Give us tax breaks and have tax payers pay for our new stadiums or we will leave, FOR LA!
> 
> So now St. Louis and San Diego don't have football teams.  Guess what?  Eventually they will but they only will IF St. Louis and San Diego residents pay for the stadium.
> 
> Our pro sports are not very free market capitalism.
> 
> Don't you find it odd LA didn't have one team and now they're going to have 2?
> 
> Sports: American Socialism versus European Capitalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a little late for the party dude.
> 
> oh i know that but what is ALSO fact is that the Rams would never have left for stank louis had  Carrol Rosenbloom the owner of the Rams had he not died and he  was still alive today.
> 
> After Rosenbloom died in 1979 and the evil bitch whore, his wife Georgia Frontiere took over as the owner,the next year she moved them out of LA to Anaheim,something Carrol Rosenbloom would have NEVER done,then 16 years later she then of course moved them to stank louis..Rosenbloom would never have moved them out of LA to Anaheim and he certainly as hell would NEVER  have moved them to stank louis.
> 
> Rosenblooms death was the worst thing to happen to the NFL because after the Rams moved to Anaheim,it then opened up the door for that asshole,that other evil bastard,traiter Al to move the Raiders out of Oakland to LA.
> 
> two teams in LA has never worked,it never will,The Raiders when they were in LA,they had half empty stadiums all the time because it was mostly thugs and gang members who embraced them when they were there.
> 
> Al Davis matter of fact later learned that was the worst mistake he ever made in his life was moving them there after being there for just a few years  making the comment that he missed the loud road of the Oakland crowds.He had no home field advantage in LA. The chargers will not either.
> 
> As i mentioned earlier,dean spanos is an idiot,he apparently is not aware that that was the reason the chargers left LA after their first year in existance for san diego in the first place because he could not compete with the Rams in attendance there.Despite going 8-4 and making it as far as the AFC title game that year,guess what the average attendance was they drew? just over 11,ooo.
> 
> That same year the Rams had the same record but was on the losing side going 4-8,yet despite that,they averaged crowds as large as 77,000 which debunks the myth they dont support losers and are fair weather fans.They never would have survived for 49 years in LA if that had been the case.
> 
> You are right though,after the Rams left LA thanks to that evil bitch whore Georgia,that actually benefitted the NFL not having a team there because they could use LA as leverage for other teams to move there.Most the teams that were using LA for leverage though finally got their new stadiums so the NFL seeing that the Rams had an opportunity to move there with the lease agreement signed with st louis that expired in 2014,they were ready to jump at the chance on having the Rams back.
> 
> The dumbest thing they ever did was allowing the Rams go,they righted a wrong bringing them back and now they go and commit another wrong in the process.  this will go down in history as the second most idiotic decision to NFL made was letting the chargers go to LA.they will bomb with the fans and have no fan support at all.
> 
> they will be the clippers of the NFL.the Clippers have ALWAYS played second fiddle to the Lakers in LA.Nobody around the country has a clue who the Clippers are.Even though the Lakers have been horrible the last two year,they STILL are in the top five in NBA sales merchandise.well teh Clippers despite their success on the courts these days,they arent even in the top 10. same thing will happen with the chargers in LA.
> 
> 20 years from now people will still be saying the same thing they say about the clippers today.when the average sports fan who does not follow basketball learns the clipper play in LA,they are shocked,like i did until a couple years ago,they are taken aback when they find out the Lakers are not the only NBA team in LA. 20 years from now,the average sports fan who does not follow football will be saying-really? the chargers play in LA? I thought they played in san diego. count on it.LA has NO charger fans in most fans in SD polled have said they wont go see them.good for them.smart move.
> 
> the chargers dont exist to me anymore whatsoever either.fuck them and fuck the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The clippers have to win for us to want to buy their jerseys. They haven't won shit.
> 
> You're missing a good game. Seattle had a 80 yard run called back then Russell Wilson tripped and got safetied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching NFL reruns seems boring to me. Too bad 911 insidejob doesn't watch these games, he is missing a good one.
Click to expand...

Every year the Russell Wilson/Sherman Seattle team doesn't get back to the Superbowl it reminds me of how close they came to winning back to back Superbowls and I wonder if they ever will get back.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucktard, please show me where I said the Rams would not comeback to LA. Sorry I forgot you are a fucking low life bitch who lies. I got the year right and you didn't. Shit head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chargers reveal plan to bolt for Los Angeles
> 
> Ok, so I told LA RAM FAN about this awhile back and now we see that I WAS RIGHT.  I told him there was a sinister reason why such a big market like LA didn't have a football stadium.  Why?  Because all the fucking owners in all the other cities wanted to use LA for leverage against the cities they are in now.  Give us tax breaks and have tax payers pay for our new stadiums or we will leave, FOR LA!
> 
> So now St. Louis and San Diego don't have football teams.  Guess what?  Eventually they will but they only will IF St. Louis and San Diego residents pay for the stadium.
> 
> Our pro sports are not very free market capitalism.
> 
> Don't you find it odd LA didn't have one team and now they're going to have 2?
> 
> Sports: American Socialism versus European Capitalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a little late for the party dude.
> 
> oh i know that but what is ALSO fact is that the Rams would never have left for stank louis had  Carrol Rosenbloom the owner of the Rams had he not died and he  was still alive today.
> 
> After Rosenbloom died in 1979 and the evil bitch whore, his wife Georgia Frontiere took over as the owner,the next year she moved them out of LA to Anaheim,something Carrol Rosenbloom would have NEVER done,then 16 years later she then of course moved them to stank louis..Rosenbloom would never have moved them out of LA to Anaheim and he certainly as hell would NEVER  have moved them to stank louis.
> 
> Rosenblooms death was the worst thing to happen to the NFL because after the Rams moved to Anaheim,it then opened up the door for that asshole,that other evil bastard,traiter Al to move the Raiders out of Oakland to LA.
> 
> two teams in LA has never worked,it never will,The Raiders when they were in LA,they had half empty stadiums all the time because it was mostly thugs and gang members who embraced them when they were there.
> 
> Al Davis matter of fact later learned that was the worst mistake he ever made in his life was moving them there after being there for just a few years  making the comment that he missed the loud road of the Oakland crowds.He had no home field advantage in LA. The chargers will not either.
> 
> As i mentioned earlier,dean spanos is an idiot,he apparently is not aware that that was the reason the chargers left LA after their first year in existance for san diego in the first place because he could not compete with the Rams in attendance there.Despite going 8-4 and making it as far as the AFC title game that year,guess what the average attendance was they drew? just over 11,ooo.
> 
> That same year the Rams had the same record but was on the losing side going 4-8,yet despite that,they averaged crowds as large as 77,000 which debunks the myth they dont support losers and are fair weather fans.They never would have survived for 49 years in LA if that had been the case.
> 
> You are right though,after the Rams left LA thanks to that evil bitch whore Georgia,that actually benefitted the NFL not having a team there because they could use LA as leverage for other teams to move there.Most the teams that were using LA for leverage though finally got their new stadiums so the NFL seeing that the Rams had an opportunity to move there with the lease agreement signed with st louis that expired in 2014,they were ready to jump at the chance on having the Rams back.
> 
> The dumbest thing they ever did was allowing the Rams go,they righted a wrong bringing them back and now they go and commit another wrong in the process.  this will go down in history as the second most idiotic decision to NFL made was letting the chargers go to LA.they will bomb with the fans and have no fan support at all.
> 
> they will be the clippers of the NFL.the Clippers have ALWAYS played second fiddle to the Lakers in LA.Nobody around the country has a clue who the Clippers are.Even though the Lakers have been horrible the last two year,they STILL are in the top five in NBA sales merchandise.well teh Clippers despite their success on the courts these days,they arent even in the top 10. same thing will happen with the chargers in LA.
> 
> 20 years from now people will still be saying the same thing they say about the clippers today.when the average sports fan who does not follow basketball learns the clipper play in LA,they are shocked,like i did until a couple years ago,they are taken aback when they find out the Lakers are not the only NBA team in LA. 20 years from now,the average sports fan who does not follow football will be saying-really? the chargers play in LA? I thought they played in san diego. count on it.LA has NO charger fans in most fans in SD polled have said they wont go see them.good for them.smart move.
> 
> the chargers dont exist to me anymore whatsoever either.fuck them and fuck the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The clippers have to win for us to want to buy their jerseys. They haven't won shit.
> 
> You're missing a good game. Seattle had a 80 yard run called back then Russell Wilson tripped and got safetied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching NFL reruns seems boring to me. Too bad 911 insidejob doesn't watch these games, he is missing a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every year the Russell Wilson/Sherman Seattle team doesn't get back to the Superbowl it reminds me of how close they came to winning back to back Superbowls and I wonder if they ever will get back.
Click to expand...


i wouldnt be surprised if they didnt. I bet all the players have lost confidance in pete carrol after that call in the superbowl and for your information,no I did not watch a minute of that game. i was serious when I told you for me the NFL season ended a few weeks ago when week 16 was over with.

Well Sealy,you may think watching NFL reruns may be boring but it isnt in the least to me.It reminds me of when the game was not corrupt as it is now.Oh and I would not doubt it if the Seahawks never made it back to the superbowl mainly because of two reasons.
1.the NFC is very tough conference and they play in probably the toughest divison.As bad as my Rams are they ALWAYS play the seahawks tough, at least at home anyways.the last time the seahawks beat them on the road was like 5 years ago or so. That is why it does not impress me anymore how the cheatriots have made it to the superbowl  and win so often at home all these years with how weak the AFC is how they got the home town refs in their pockets.

That is one thing them and the seahawks both have in common i have noticed is they both have the home town refs in their pockets. Neither one of these teams when they play on the ROAD in the playoffs,they cant win cause they cant cheat.
2.I could be wrong but I bet you ten to one all the seahawks players have lost confidance in pete carrol after he threw that game. If you recall.many of them that were interviewed were all saying-Man I cant believe we did not give Lynch the ball. If you recall,Lynch retired just one year later after that.

He obviously knew Carrol threw the superbowl and did not want to come back and play for him after he cost him the chance to have the winning score. It was not just call that I came to the obvious conclusion he threw the superbowl. In that game,carrol stopped blitzing in the second half as he did the whole first half,he went into a prevent defense and when he did,Brady carved them up. He did NOT do that in the superbowl against the donkeys.he kept the pressure on them.

I used to watch monday night football every week,i did not care who the teams were,now i never do.dont care about the playoffs or superbowl.Last year was the first superbowl I missed.Never plan to watch another one again that is unless of course my Rams are in it and that could be decades from now.lol.

The chargers in LA can count on having the exact same thing happen to them in LA that the Rams experienced in st louis where the stadium was half empty all the time and the majority of the fans that DID show up were from the opposing team.the few st louis fans that went to game there matter of fact always complained that their home games they went to always felt like ROAD games.lol Even Sam Bradford publicly dissed the st louis fans when he was traded to Philadelphia. At his first press conference there in Philly he said-wow,there are more people here in this room than there are in st louis. is that a shot at the horrible fan support there or what?

the chargers will go through the EXACT same thing.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chargers reveal plan to bolt for Los Angeles
> 
> Ok, so I told LA RAM FAN about this awhile back and now we see that I WAS RIGHT.  I told him there was a sinister reason why such a big market like LA didn't have a football stadium.  Why?  Because all the fucking owners in all the other cities wanted to use LA for leverage against the cities they are in now.  Give us tax breaks and have tax payers pay for our new stadiums or we will leave, FOR LA!
> 
> So now St. Louis and San Diego don't have football teams.  Guess what?  Eventually they will but they only will IF St. Louis and San Diego residents pay for the stadium.
> 
> Our pro sports are not very free market capitalism.
> 
> Don't you find it odd LA didn't have one team and now they're going to have 2?
> 
> Sports: American Socialism versus European Capitalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a little late for the party dude.
> 
> oh i know that but what is ALSO fact is that the Rams would never have left for stank louis had  Carrol Rosenbloom the owner of the Rams had he not died and he  was still alive today.
> 
> After Rosenbloom died in 1979 and the evil bitch whore, his wife Georgia Frontiere took over as the owner,the next year she moved them out of LA to Anaheim,something Carrol Rosenbloom would have NEVER done,then 16 years later she then of course moved them to stank louis..Rosenbloom would never have moved them out of LA to Anaheim and he certainly as hell would NEVER  have moved them to stank louis.
> 
> Rosenblooms death was the worst thing to happen to the NFL because after the Rams moved to Anaheim,it then opened up the door for that asshole,that other evil bastard,traiter Al to move the Raiders out of Oakland to LA.
> 
> two teams in LA has never worked,it never will,The Raiders when they were in LA,they had half empty stadiums all the time because it was mostly thugs and gang members who embraced them when they were there.
> 
> Al Davis matter of fact later learned that was the worst mistake he ever made in his life was moving them there after being there for just a few years  making the comment that he missed the loud road of the Oakland crowds.He had no home field advantage in LA. The chargers will not either.
> 
> As i mentioned earlier,dean spanos is an idiot,he apparently is not aware that that was the reason the chargers left LA after their first year in existance for san diego in the first place because he could not compete with the Rams in attendance there.Despite going 8-4 and making it as far as the AFC title game that year,guess what the average attendance was they drew? just over 11,ooo.
> 
> That same year the Rams had the same record but was on the losing side going 4-8,yet despite that,they averaged crowds as large as 77,000 which debunks the myth they dont support losers and are fair weather fans.They never would have survived for 49 years in LA if that had been the case.
> 
> You are right though,after the Rams left LA thanks to that evil bitch whore Georgia,that actually benefitted the NFL not having a team there because they could use LA as leverage for other teams to move there.Most the teams that were using LA for leverage though finally got their new stadiums so the NFL seeing that the Rams had an opportunity to move there with the lease agreement signed with st louis that expired in 2014,they were ready to jump at the chance on having the Rams back.
> 
> The dumbest thing they ever did was allowing the Rams go,they righted a wrong bringing them back and now they go and commit another wrong in the process.  this will go down in history as the second most idiotic decision to NFL made was letting the chargers go to LA.they will bomb with the fans and have no fan support at all.
> 
> they will be the clippers of the NFL.the Clippers have ALWAYS played second fiddle to the Lakers in LA.Nobody around the country has a clue who the Clippers are.Even though the Lakers have been horrible the last two year,they STILL are in the top five in NBA sales merchandise.well teh Clippers despite their success on the courts these days,they arent even in the top 10. same thing will happen with the chargers in LA.
> 
> 20 years from now people will still be saying the same thing they say about the clippers today.when the average sports fan who does not follow basketball learns the clipper play in LA,they are shocked,like i did until a couple years ago,they are taken aback when they find out the Lakers are not the only NBA team in LA. 20 years from now,the average sports fan who does not follow football will be saying-really? the chargers play in LA? I thought they played in san diego. count on it.LA has NO charger fans in most fans in SD polled have said they wont go see them.good for them.smart move.
> 
> the chargers dont exist to me anymore whatsoever either.fuck them and fuck the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The clippers have to win for us to want to buy their jerseys. They haven't won shit.
> 
> You're missing a good game. Seattle had a 80 yard run called back then Russell Wilson tripped and got safetied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching NFL reruns seems boring to me. Too bad 911 insidejob doesn't watch these games, he is missing a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every year the Russell Wilson/Sherman Seattle team doesn't get back to the Superbowl it reminds me of how close they came to winning back to back Superbowls and I wonder if they ever will get back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i wouldnt be surprised if they didnt. I bet all the players have lost confidance in pete carrol after that call in the superbowl and for your information,no I did not watch a minute of that game. i was serious whwn I told you for me the NFL season ended a few weeks ago when week 16 was over with.Look at
> 
> 
> 
> That is one thing them and the seahawks both have in common i have noticed is they both have the home town refs in their pockets. Neither one of these teams when they play on the ROAD in the playoffs,they cant win cause they cant cheat.
Click to expand...


More lies! How would you know about the refs throwing a game if you don't watch. 

You watch the games and then you pretend you are on a lower level than us. Just like you getting caught watching a Raiders game. It is easy to tell when you lie. Dumb ass!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

In reading your reply sealy, I accidently saw one of poopers olders posts to me saying -"show me where i said the Rams were never coming back to LA." well as he has proven so many times before in the past,like clockwork,he shows he has reading comprehension problems and twists my words cause I said on this thread MANY times that his lover ANTQUITY said many times they were never coming back to LA.which he has not denied as evidenced on this thread.  Sealy pass this message on to pooper for me.

I did not say that you  did the same thing as your lover  Antiquity did who always DID say they were never coming back and has never denied that as evidenced on this thread.what I DID say was that you were such a moron you seriously thought carson was real,that the chargers and raiders ALONG with the Rams had a chance of  playing in LA in the next couple years or so. did you forget this place keeps records of your posts? i can go back and show you where you took carson seriously if you like?

You said back then-LA could go from having no teams to having up to three teams in LA.. I told you MANY times back then carson was a hoax,just smoke and mirrors,that it was obviously a hoax because that carson site was a toxic landdump so the NFL would NEVER approve that site and that the NFL owners would NEVER bring the Raiders back to LA because most of them hate the Davis family which is why Carson would NEVER happen,yet you ignored that and STILL took carson seriously thinking the raiders and chargers actually had a chance to play in LA and that the owners MIGHT choose the site even AFTER i told many times they never would cause they dont want the raiders back in LA but you STILL took carson seriously ignoring how the owners dont want the raiders back in LA again cause they dont like the davis family.


I said way back then the Raiders would NEVER be back in LA and you laughed at me and ignored my reasons why.


sealy if he denys this fact that he actually took carson seriously and actually denys it that he said the raiders  had a chance to be back in LA,let me know,cause I will be MORE THAN HAPPY to show that were he ignored me back then when i said CARSON was a hoax and the raiders never had a chance to play in LA again.


I myself was ALWAYS consistant as you remember sealy,as you saw earlier,I admitted i was off by one year and the rams would not come back till the 2016 season.I ALSO said MANY times back then that the rams were a 100 % done deal and that there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join them.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> In reading your reply sealy, I accidently saw one of poopers olders posts to me saying -"show me where i said the Rams were never coming back to LA." well as he has proven so many times before in the past,like clockwork,he shows he has reading comprehension problems and twists my words cause I said on this thread MANY times that his lover ANTQUITY said many times they were never coming back to LA.which he has not denied as evidenced on this thread.  Sealy pass this message on to pooper for me.
> 
> I did not say that you  did the same thing as your lover  Antiquity did who always DID say they were never coming back and has never denied that as evidenced on this thread.what I DID say was that you were such a moron you seriously thought carson was real,that the chargers and raiders ALONG with the Rams had a chance of  playing in LA in the next couple years or so. did you forget this place keeps records of your posts? i can go back and show you where you took carson seriously if you like?
> 
> You said back then-LA could go from having no teams to having up to three teams in LA.. I told you MANY times back then carson was a hoax,just smoke and mirrors,that it was obviously a hoax because that carson site was a toxic landdump so the NFL would NEVER approve that site and that the NFL owners would NEVER bring the Raiders back to LA because most of them hate the Davis family which is why Carson would NEVER happen,yet you ignored that and STILL took carson seriously thinking the raiders and chargers actually had a chance to play in LA and that the owners MIGHT choose the site even AFTER i told many times they never would cause they dont want the raiders back in LA but you STILL took carson seriously ignoring how the owners dont want the raiders back in LA again cause they dont like the davis family.
> 
> 
> I said way back then the Raiders would NEVER be back in LA and you laughed at me and ignored my reasons why.
> 
> 
> sealy if he denys this fact that he actually took carson seriously and actually denys it that he said the raiders  had a chance to be back in LA,let me know,cause I will be MORE THAN HAPPY to show that were he ignored me back then when i said CARSON was a hoax and the raiders never had a chance to play in LA again.
> 
> 
> I myself was ALWAYS consistant as you remember sealy,as you saw earlier,I admitted i was off by one year and the rams would not come back till the 2016 season.I ALSO said MANY times back then that the rams were a 100 % done deal and that there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join them.



The lies never stop do they?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reading your reply sealy, I accidently saw one of poopers olders posts to me saying -"show me where i said the Rams were never coming back to LA." well as he has proven so many times before in the past,like clockwork,he shows he has reading comprehension problems and twists my words cause I said on this thread MANY times that his lover ANTQUITY said many times they were never coming back to LA.which he has not denied as evidenced on this thread.  Sealy pass this message on to pooper for me.
> 
> I did not say that you  did the same thing as your lover  Antiquity did who always DID say they were never coming back and has never denied that as evidenced on this thread.what I DID say was that you were such a moron you seriously thought carson was real,that the chargers and raiders ALONG with the Rams had a chance of  playing in LA in the next couple years or so. did you forget this place keeps records of your posts? i can go back and show you where you took carson seriously if you like?
> 
> You said back then-LA could go from having no teams to having up to three teams in LA.. I told you MANY times back then carson was a hoax,just smoke and mirrors,that it was obviously a hoax because that carson site was a toxic landdump so the NFL would NEVER approve that site and that the NFL owners would NEVER bring the Raiders back to LA because most of them hate the Davis family which is why Carson would NEVER happen,yet you ignored that and STILL took carson seriously thinking the raiders and chargers actually had a chance to play in LA and that the owners MIGHT choose the site even AFTER i told many times they never would cause they dont want the raiders back in LA but you STILL took carson seriously ignoring how the owners dont want the raiders back in LA again cause they dont like the davis family.
> 
> 
> I said way back then the Raiders would NEVER be back in LA and you laughed at me and ignored my reasons why.
> 
> 
> sealy if he denys this fact that he actually took carson seriously and actually denys it that he said the raiders  had a chance to be back in LA,let me know,cause I will be MORE THAN HAPPY to show that were he ignored me back then when i said CARSON was a hoax and the raiders never had a chance to play in LA again.
> 
> 
> I myself was ALWAYS consistant as you remember sealy,as you saw earlier,I admitted i was off by one year and the rams would not come back till the 2016 season.I ALSO said MANY times back then that the rams were a 100 % done deal and that there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies never stop do they?
Click to expand...

He may just watch sportscenter.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reading your reply sealy, I accidently saw one of poopers olders posts to me saying -"show me where i said the Rams were never coming back to LA." well as he has proven so many times before in the past,like clockwork,he shows he has reading comprehension problems and twists my words cause I said on this thread MANY times that his lover ANTQUITY said many times they were never coming back to LA.which he has not denied as evidenced on this thread.  Sealy pass this message on to pooper for me.
> 
> I did not say that you  did the same thing as your lover  Antiquity did who always DID say they were never coming back and has never denied that as evidenced on this thread.what I DID say was that you were such a moron you seriously thought carson was real,that the chargers and raiders ALONG with the Rams had a chance of  playing in LA in the next couple years or so. did you forget this place keeps records of your posts? i can go back and show you where you took carson seriously if you like?
> 
> You said back then-LA could go from having no teams to having up to three teams in LA.. I told you MANY times back then carson was a hoax,just smoke and mirrors,that it was obviously a hoax because that carson site was a toxic landdump so the NFL would NEVER approve that site and that the NFL owners would NEVER bring the Raiders back to LA because most of them hate the Davis family which is why Carson would NEVER happen,yet you ignored that and STILL took carson seriously thinking the raiders and chargers actually had a chance to play in LA and that the owners MIGHT choose the site even AFTER i told many times they never would cause they dont want the raiders back in LA but you STILL took carson seriously ignoring how the owners dont want the raiders back in LA again cause they dont like the davis family.
> 
> 
> I said way back then the Raiders would NEVER be back in LA and you laughed at me and ignored my reasons why.
> 
> 
> sealy if he denys this fact that he actually took carson seriously and actually denys it that he said the raiders  had a chance to be back in LA,let me know,cause I will be MORE THAN HAPPY to show that were he ignored me back then when i said CARSON was a hoax and the raiders never had a chance to play in LA again.
> 
> 
> I myself was ALWAYS consistant as you remember sealy,as you saw earlier,I admitted i was off by one year and the rams would not come back till the 2016 season.I ALSO said MANY times back then that the rams were a 100 % done deal and that there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies never stop do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may just watch sportscenter.
Click to expand...


He admitted that he watched a Raider game. He lied about a ton of crap like having me on ignore. If I'm on ignore, he never sees threads I start or posts I make. Yet he knows exactly how to respond to me. He is a fucking liar.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reading your reply sealy, I accidently saw one of poopers olders posts to me saying -"show me where i said the Rams were never coming back to LA." well as he has proven so many times before in the past,like clockwork,he shows he has reading comprehension problems and twists my words cause I said on this thread MANY times that his lover ANTQUITY said many times they were never coming back to LA.which he has not denied as evidenced on this thread.  Sealy pass this message on to pooper for me.
> 
> I did not say that you  did the same thing as your lover  Antiquity did who always DID say they were never coming back and has never denied that as evidenced on this thread.what I DID say was that you were such a moron you seriously thought carson was real,that the chargers and raiders ALONG with the Rams had a chance of  playing in LA in the next couple years or so. did you forget this place keeps records of your posts? i can go back and show you where you took carson seriously if you like?
> 
> You said back then-LA could go from having no teams to having up to three teams in LA.. I told you MANY times back then carson was a hoax,just smoke and mirrors,that it was obviously a hoax because that carson site was a toxic landdump so the NFL would NEVER approve that site and that the NFL owners would NEVER bring the Raiders back to LA because most of them hate the Davis family which is why Carson would NEVER happen,yet you ignored that and STILL took carson seriously thinking the raiders and chargers actually had a chance to play in LA and that the owners MIGHT choose the site even AFTER i told many times they never would cause they dont want the raiders back in LA but you STILL took carson seriously ignoring how the owners dont want the raiders back in LA again cause they dont like the davis family.
> 
> 
> I said way back then the Raiders would NEVER be back in LA and you laughed at me and ignored my reasons why.
> 
> 
> sealy if he denys this fact that he actually took carson seriously and actually denys it that he said the raiders  had a chance to be back in LA,let me know,cause I will be MORE THAN HAPPY to show that were he ignored me back then when i said CARSON was a hoax and the raiders never had a chance to play in LA again.
> 
> 
> I myself was ALWAYS consistant as you remember sealy,as you saw earlier,I admitted i was off by one year and the rams would not come back till the 2016 season.I ALSO said MANY times back then that the rams were a 100 % done deal and that there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies never stop do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may just watch sportscenter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He admitted that he watched a Raider game. He lied about a ton of crap like having me on ignore. If I'm on ignore, he never sees threads I start or posts I make. Yet he knows exactly how to respond to me. He is a fucking liar.
Click to expand...

Busted?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reading your reply sealy, I accidently saw one of poopers olders posts to me saying -"show me where i said the Rams were never coming back to LA." well as he has proven so many times before in the past,like clockwork,he shows he has reading comprehension problems and twists my words cause I said on this thread MANY times that his lover ANTQUITY said many times they were never coming back to LA.which he has not denied as evidenced on this thread.  Sealy pass this message on to pooper for me.
> 
> I did not say that you  did the same thing as your lover  Antiquity did who always DID say they were never coming back and has never denied that as evidenced on this thread.what I DID say was that you were such a moron you seriously thought carson was real,that the chargers and raiders ALONG with the Rams had a chance of  playing in LA in the next couple years or so. did you forget this place keeps records of your posts? i can go back and show you where you took carson seriously if you like?
> 
> You said back then-LA could go from having no teams to having up to three teams in LA.. I told you MANY times back then carson was a hoax,just smoke and mirrors,that it was obviously a hoax because that carson site was a toxic landdump so the NFL would NEVER approve that site and that the NFL owners would NEVER bring the Raiders back to LA because most of them hate the Davis family which is why Carson would NEVER happen,yet you ignored that and STILL took carson seriously thinking the raiders and chargers actually had a chance to play in LA and that the owners MIGHT choose the site even AFTER i told many times they never would cause they dont want the raiders back in LA but you STILL took carson seriously ignoring how the owners dont want the raiders back in LA again cause they dont like the davis family.
> 
> 
> I said way back then the Raiders would NEVER be back in LA and you laughed at me and ignored my reasons why.
> 
> 
> sealy if he denys this fact that he actually took carson seriously and actually denys it that he said the raiders  had a chance to be back in LA,let me know,cause I will be MORE THAN HAPPY to show that were he ignored me back then when i said CARSON was a hoax and the raiders never had a chance to play in LA again.
> 
> 
> I myself was ALWAYS consistant as you remember sealy,as you saw earlier,I admitted i was off by one year and the rams would not come back till the 2016 season.I ALSO said MANY times back then that the rams were a 100 % done deal and that there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies never stop do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may just watch sportscenter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He admitted that he watched a Raider game. He lied about a ton of crap like having me on ignore. If I'm on ignore, he never sees threads I start or posts I make. Yet he knows exactly how to respond to me. He is a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Busted?
Click to expand...


Many times he has been busted. So either he is too stupid and doesn't realize it or he is so dishonest he can't admit it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reading your reply sealy, I accidently saw one of poopers olders posts to me saying -"show me where i said the Rams were never coming back to LA." well as he has proven so many times before in the past,like clockwork,he shows he has reading comprehension problems and twists my words cause I said on this thread MANY times that his lover ANTQUITY said many times they were never coming back to LA.which he has not denied as evidenced on this thread.  Sealy pass this message on to pooper for me.
> 
> I did not say that you  did the same thing as your lover  Antiquity did who always DID say they were never coming back and has never denied that as evidenced on this thread.what I DID say was that you were such a moron you seriously thought carson was real,that the chargers and raiders ALONG with the Rams had a chance of  playing in LA in the next couple years or so. did you forget this place keeps records of your posts? i can go back and show you where you took carson seriously if you like?
> 
> You said back then-LA could go from having no teams to having up to three teams in LA.. I told you MANY times back then carson was a hoax,just smoke and mirrors,that it was obviously a hoax because that carson site was a toxic landdump so the NFL would NEVER approve that site and that the NFL owners would NEVER bring the Raiders back to LA because most of them hate the Davis family which is why Carson would NEVER happen,yet you ignored that and STILL took carson seriously thinking the raiders and chargers actually had a chance to play in LA and that the owners MIGHT choose the site even AFTER i told many times they never would cause they dont want the raiders back in LA but you STILL took carson seriously ignoring how the owners dont want the raiders back in LA again cause they dont like the davis family.
> 
> 
> I said way back then the Raiders would NEVER be back in LA and you laughed at me and ignored my reasons why.
> 
> 
> sealy if he denys this fact that he actually took carson seriously and actually denys it that he said the raiders  had a chance to be back in LA,let me know,cause I will be MORE THAN HAPPY to show that were he ignored me back then when i said CARSON was a hoax and the raiders never had a chance to play in LA again.
> 
> 
> I myself was ALWAYS consistant as you remember sealy,as you saw earlier,I admitted i was off by one year and the rams would not come back till the 2016 season.I ALSO said MANY times back then that the rams were a 100 % done deal and that there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies never stop do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may just watch sportscenter.
Click to expand...


uh dude if your not going to talk about the last two posts you might as well not post on the thread.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chargers reveal plan to bolt for Los Angeles
> 
> Ok, so I told LA RAM FAN about this awhile back and now we see that I WAS RIGHT.  I told him there was a sinister reason why such a big market like LA didn't have a football stadium.  Why?  Because all the fucking owners in all the other cities wanted to use LA for leverage against the cities they are in now.  Give us tax breaks and have tax payers pay for our new stadiums or we will leave, FOR LA!
> 
> So now St. Louis and San Diego don't have football teams.  Guess what?  Eventually they will but they only will IF St. Louis and San Diego residents pay for the stadium.
> 
> Our pro sports are not very free market capitalism.
> 
> Don't you find it odd LA didn't have one team and now they're going to have 2?
> 
> Sports: American Socialism versus European Capitalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a little late for the party dude.
> 
> oh i know that but what is ALSO fact is that the Rams would never have left for stank louis had  Carrol Rosenbloom the owner of the Rams had he not died and he  was still alive today.
> 
> After Rosenbloom died in 1979 and the evil bitch whore, his wife Georgia Frontiere took over as the owner,the next year she moved them out of LA to Anaheim,something Carrol Rosenbloom would have NEVER done,then 16 years later she then of course moved them to stank louis..Rosenbloom would never have moved them out of LA to Anaheim and he certainly as hell would NEVER  have moved them to stank louis.
> 
> Rosenblooms death was the worst thing to happen to the NFL because after the Rams moved to Anaheim,it then opened up the door for that asshole,that other evil bastard,traiter Al to move the Raiders out of Oakland to LA.
> 
> two teams in LA has never worked,it never will,The Raiders when they were in LA,they had half empty stadiums all the time because it was mostly thugs and gang members who embraced them when they were there.
> 
> Al Davis matter of fact later learned that was the worst mistake he ever made in his life was moving them there after being there for just a few years  making the comment that he missed the loud road of the Oakland crowds.He had no home field advantage in LA. The chargers will not either.
> 
> As i mentioned earlier,dean spanos is an idiot,he apparently is not aware that that was the reason the chargers left LA after their first year in existance for san diego in the first place because he could not compete with the Rams in attendance there.Despite going 8-4 and making it as far as the AFC title game that year,guess what the average attendance was they drew? just over 11,ooo.
> 
> That same year the Rams had the same record but was on the losing side going 4-8,yet despite that,they averaged crowds as large as 77,000 which debunks the myth they dont support losers and are fair weather fans.They never would have survived for 49 years in LA if that had been the case.
> 
> You are right though,after the Rams left LA thanks to that evil bitch whore Georgia,that actually benefitted the NFL not having a team there because they could use LA as leverage for other teams to move there.Most the teams that were using LA for leverage though finally got their new stadiums so the NFL seeing that the Rams had an opportunity to move there with the lease agreement signed with st louis that expired in 2014,they were ready to jump at the chance on having the Rams back.
> 
> The dumbest thing they ever did was allowing the Rams go,they righted a wrong bringing them back and now they go and commit another wrong in the process.  this will go down in history as the second most idiotic decision to NFL made was letting the chargers go to LA.they will bomb with the fans and have no fan support at all.
> 
> they will be the clippers of the NFL.the Clippers have ALWAYS played second fiddle to the Lakers in LA.Nobody around the country has a clue who the Clippers are.Even though the Lakers have been horrible the last two year,they STILL are in the top five in NBA sales merchandise.well teh Clippers despite their success on the courts these days,they arent even in the top 10. same thing will happen with the chargers in LA.
> 
> 20 years from now people will still be saying the same thing they say about the clippers today.when the average sports fan who does not follow basketball learns the clipper play in LA,they are shocked,like i did until a couple years ago,they are taken aback when they find out the Lakers are not the only NBA team in LA. 20 years from now,the average sports fan who does not follow football will be saying-really? the chargers play in LA? I thought they played in san diego. count on it.LA has NO charger fans in most fans in SD polled have said they wont go see them.good for them.smart move.
> 
> the chargers dont exist to me anymore whatsoever either.fuck them and fuck the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The clippers have to win for us to want to buy their jerseys. They haven't won shit.
> 
> You're missing a good game. Seattle had a 80 yard run called back then Russell Wilson tripped and got safetied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching NFL reruns seems boring to me. Too bad 911 insidejob doesn't watch these games, he is missing a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every year the Russell Wilson/Sherman Seattle team doesn't get back to the Superbowl it reminds me of how close they came to winning back to back Superbowls and I wonder if they ever will get back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i wouldnt be surprised if they didnt. I bet all the players have lost confidance in pete carrol after that call in the superbowl and for your information,no I did not watch a minute of that game. i was serious when I told you for me the NFL season ended a few weeks ago when week 16 was over with.
> 
> Well Sealy,you may think watching NFL reruns may be boring but it isnt in the least to me.It reminds me of when the game was not corrupt as it is now.Oh and I would not doubt it if the Seahawks never made it back to the superbowl mainly because of two reasons.
> 1.the NFC is very tough conference and they play in probably the toughest divison.As bad as my Rams are they ALWAYS play the seahawks tough, at least at home anyways.the last time the seahawks beat them on the road was like 5 years ago or so. That is why it does not impress me anymore how the cheatriots have made it to the superbowl  and win so often at home all these years with how weak the AFC is how they got the home town refs in their pockets.
> 
> That is one thing them and the seahawks both have in common i have noticed is they both have the home town refs in their pockets. Neither one of these teams when they play on the ROAD in the playoffs,they cant win cause they cant cheat.
> 2.I could be wrong but I bet you ten to one all the seahawks players have lost confidance in pete carrol after he threw that game. If you recall.many of them that were interviewed were all saying-Man I cant believe we did not give Lynch the ball. If you recall,Lynch retired just one year later after that.
> 
> He obviously knew Carrol threw the superbowl and did not want to come back and play for him after he cost him the chance to have the winning score. It was not just call that I came to the obvious conclusion he threw the superbowl. In that game,carrol stopped blitzing in the second half as he did the whole first half,he went into a prevent defense and when he did,Brady carved them up. He did NOT do that in the superbowl against the donkeys.he kept the pressure on them.
> 
> I used to watch monday night football every week,i did not care who the teams were,now i never do.dont care about the playoffs or superbowl.Last year was the first superbowl I missed.Never plan to watch another one again that is unless of course my Rams are in it and that could be decades from now.lol.
> 
> The chargers in LA can count on having the exact same thing happen to them in LA that the Rams experienced in st louis where the stadium was half empty all the time and the majority of the fans that DID show up were from the opposing team.the few st louis fans that went to game there matter of fact always complained that their home games they went to always felt like ROAD games.lol Even Sam Bradford publicly dissed the st louis fans when he was traded to Philadelphia. At his first press conference there in Philly he said-wow,there are more people here in this room than there are in st louis. is that a shot at the horrible fan support there or what?
> 
> the chargers will go through the EXACT same thing.
Click to expand...

Lots of teams never make it to 2 Superbowls in a row.

I feel you. I think the Pistons (Chauncey billions) threw the 2004 NBA finals


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealy check this out.this poster porker as you can see from his message in his avatar lives in jefferson near st louis. His feelings here on the Rams leaving in post# 527 were how the MAJORITY in st louis felt.

Please go to L.A. Kroenke...don't let the door hit you in the ass, you sorry piece of shit.
expect Rams to be back in LA next year.



His comments in that are how the MAJORITY  of rams fans in st louis felt,they did not care about the rams leaving going back to LA. unlike the majority of charger fans did.thats why they deserved to lose them,they were horribly supported where the chargers except for this season cause they knew they were gone,were always well supported.  a common myth about LA is that they dont support NFL football which is pure BS.They only never supported the RAIDERS OR CHARGERS IN LA when they were there.The majority of the time when the Rams  were there in LA,they were always in the top five in league attendance,you can look it up for yourself.

the NFL had a chance to get it right and right a wrong and have just ONE TEAM the Rams there and it would have worked,TWO teams has never worked and never will and they are going to fuck it up as they always do.

the thing that cracks me up about the ignorance of st louis fans like porker is they were so ignorant they of the rams situation there they blamed Kroneke when it was the city of st louis that screwed up not honering the terms of the lease agreement that the previous owner georgia frontiere signed when she first brought them there 21 years ago,

so Kroneke is the one to blame for the city not honering the terms of the original lease agreement even though the rams did everything that was asked of them in the agreement? comedy gold.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reading your reply sealy, I accidently saw one of poopers olders posts to me saying -"show me where i said the Rams were never coming back to LA." well as he has proven so many times before in the past,like clockwork,he shows he has reading comprehension problems and twists my words cause I said on this thread MANY times that his lover ANTQUITY said many times they were never coming back to LA.which he has not denied as evidenced on this thread.  Sealy pass this message on to pooper for me.
> 
> I did not say that you  did the same thing as your lover  Antiquity did who always DID say they were never coming back and has never denied that as evidenced on this thread.what I DID say was that you were such a moron you seriously thought carson was real,that the chargers and raiders ALONG with the Rams had a chance of  playing in LA in the next couple years or so. did you forget this place keeps records of your posts? i can go back and show you where you took carson seriously if you like?
> 
> You said back then-LA could go from having no teams to having up to three teams in LA.. I told you MANY times back then carson was a hoax,just smoke and mirrors,that it was obviously a hoax because that carson site was a toxic landdump so the NFL would NEVER approve that site and that the NFL owners would NEVER bring the Raiders back to LA because most of them hate the Davis family which is why Carson would NEVER happen,yet you ignored that and STILL took carson seriously thinking the raiders and chargers actually had a chance to play in LA and that the owners MIGHT choose the site even AFTER i told many times they never would cause they dont want the raiders back in LA but you STILL took carson seriously ignoring how the owners dont want the raiders back in LA again cause they dont like the davis family.
> 
> 
> I said way back then the Raiders would NEVER be back in LA and you laughed at me and ignored my reasons why.
> 
> 
> sealy if he denys this fact that he actually took carson seriously and actually denys it that he said the raiders  had a chance to be back in LA,let me know,cause I will be MORE THAN HAPPY to show that were he ignored me back then when i said CARSON was a hoax and the raiders never had a chance to play in LA again.
> 
> 
> I myself was ALWAYS consistant as you remember sealy,as you saw earlier,I admitted i was off by one year and the rams would not come back till the 2016 season.I ALSO said MANY times back then that the rams were a 100 % done deal and that there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies never stop do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may just watch sportscenter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh dude if your not going to talk about the last two posts you might as well not post on the thread.
Click to expand...


Poor baby, you aren't the center of attention? Lol! IDIOT!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^ pooper is such psychotic nutcase the fact he talks to himself all the time,I just by accident saw one of his posts here when i was replying to one of your posts sealy  and saw that it was addressed to me so the fact he has kept replying to me speakong to me in the first person proves what a psychotic nutcase he is and has alzhemiers dieace.well that obvious he has alzhimers diseace the fact i told him many times i had him on ignore and yet he still replied to me in the first person on my rams thread.

poopers alzhimers diseace makes him forget everyday same as he did on my rams thread back then that my fart jokes are reserved for people on ignore.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> papa is such psychotic nutcase the fact he talks to himself all the time,I just by accident saw one of his posts here when i was replying to one of your posts sealy  and saw that it was addressed to me so the fact he has kept replying to me speakong to me in the first person proves what a psychotic nutcase he is and has alzhemiers dieace.well that obvious he has alzhimers diseace the fact i told him many times i had him on ignore and yet he still replied to me in the first person on my rams thread.
> 
> poopers alzhimers diseace makes him forget everyday same as he did on my rams thread back then that my fart jokes are reserved for people on ignore.



Saw by accident? Lol! Looks 911 has been caught lying...again! Lol!

If you put someone on ignore, you can't see their posts, even if it is in a response to someone else.

Got anymore lies dumb shit?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here it is the proof in the pudding I was looking for to prove to you sealy that Pooper is the liar NOT me.I stated MANY times on my Rams thread back then that the Rams were a 100% lock for LA because the NFL wanted an owner with deep pockets in LA.as you saw earlier I admitted i was off by a year but the one thing i was always consistant on and always said MANY times on that thread was that the Rams were a done deal,and they were pushing for two teams,that IF there was a second team and I always said that would be a major if,that it would be the chargers.Once I admitted i was off by one year on them coming when it came down to the vote of carson and Inglewod I said the Rams were a 100% d


sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reading your reply sealy, I accidently saw one of poopers olders posts to me saying -"show me where i said the Rams were never coming back to LA." well as he has proven so many times before in the past,like clockwork,he shows he has reading comprehension problems and twists my words cause I said on this thread MANY times that his lover ANTQUITY said many times they were never coming back to LA.which he has not denied as evidenced on this thread.  Sealy pass this message on to pooper for me.
> 
> I did not say that you  did the same thing as your lover  Antiquity did who always DID say they were never coming back and has never denied that as evidenced on this thread.what I DID say was that you were such a moron you seriously thought carson was real,that the chargers and raiders ALONG with the Rams had a chance of  playing in LA in the next couple years or so. did you forget this place keeps records of your posts? i can go back and show you where you took carson seriously if you like?
> 
> You said back then-LA could go from having no teams to having up to three teams in LA.. I told you MANY times back then carson was a hoax,just smoke and mirrors,that it was obviously a hoax because that carson site was a toxic landdump so the NFL would NEVER approve that site and that the NFL owners would NEVER bring the Raiders back to LA because most of them hate the Davis family which is why Carson would NEVER happen,yet you ignored that and STILL took carson seriously thinking the raiders and chargers actually had a chance to play in LA and that the owners MIGHT choose the site even AFTER i told many times they never would cause they dont want the raiders back in LA but you STILL took carson seriously ignoring how the owners dont want the raiders back in LA again cause they dont like the davis family.
> 
> 
> I said way back then the Raiders would NEVER be back in LA and you laughed at me and ignored my reasons why.
> 
> 
> sealy if he denys this fact that he actually took carson seriously and actually denys it that he said the raiders  had a chance to be back in LA,let me know,cause I will be MORE THAN HAPPY to show that were he ignored me back then when i said CARSON was a hoax and the raiders never had a chance to play in LA again.
> 
> 
> I myself was ALWAYS consistant as you remember sealy,as you saw earlier,I admitted i was off by one year and the rams would not come back till the 2016 season.I ALSO said MANY times back then that the rams were a 100 % done deal and that there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies never stop do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may just watch sportscenter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He admitted that he watched a Raider game. He lied about a ton of crap like having me on ignore. If I'm on ignore, he never sees threads I start or posts I make. Yet he knows exactly how to respond to me. He is a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Busted?
Click to expand...


yep pooper is busted as always. He is busted cause I stated MANY times on my Rams thread back then that IF there was going to be a second team-I always said back then the Rams were a 100% done deal and the chargers were 50/50,that IF there was a second team, it would be the chargers because I also said many times throughout that whole thread the owners did not want the Raiders in LA,that they never would come back to LA again because the owners dont like the davis family,that there is a lot of bad blood with most of the other owners over al davis suing the league to move them to LA in the first place..I stated it many times.I am not going to go back and find that as well,if he is too much a lazy ass to read through it all,that is HIS problem.

Pooper ignored those thounsands of times i said that and like the moron he was seriously thought the raiders actually had a chance as you see right here. see sealy,its all black and white,despite the hundreds of times i said the raiders would never come back to LA,pooper here ignored it and seriously thought they had a chance.its all here and black and white in post# 858   here.


expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
I can see them and the Raiders heading to LA, I also think the NFL will contribute some money for the stadium.

Thanks for posting a link that isn't months old.

dont take your usual ass beating too hard pooper especially since ONE THING you were right on back then and I was wrong was the year so dont get too down,you did prove me wrong on that one thing.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> here it is the proof in the pudding I was looking for to prove to you sealy that Pooper is the liar NOT me.I stated MANY times on my Rams thread back then that the Rams were a 100% lock for LA because the NFL wanted an owner with deep pockets in LA.as you saw earlier I admitted i was off by a year but the one thing i was always consistant on and always said MANY times on that thread was that the Rams were a done deal,and they were pushing for two teams,that IF there was a second team and I always said that would be a major if,that it would be the chargers.Once I admitted i was off by one year on them coming when it came down to the vote of carson and Inglewod I said the Rams were a 100% d
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reading your reply sealy, I accidently saw one of poopers olders posts to me saying -"show me where i said the Rams were never coming back to LA." well as he has proven so many times before in the past,like clockwork,he shows he has reading comprehension problems and twists my words cause I said on this thread MANY times that his lover ANTQUITY said many times they were never coming back to LA.which he has not denied as evidenced on this thread.  Sealy pass this message on to pooper for me.
> 
> I did not say that you  did the same thing as your lover  Antiquity did who always DID say they were never coming back and has never denied that as evidenced on this thread.what I DID say was that you were such a moron you seriously thought carson was real,that the chargers and raiders ALONG with the Rams had a chance of  playing in LA in the next couple years or so. did you forget this place keeps records of your posts? i can go back and show you where you took carson seriously if you like?
> 
> You said back then-LA could go from having no teams to having up to three teams in LA.. I told you MANY times back then carson was a hoax,just smoke and mirrors,that it was obviously a hoax because that carson site was a toxic landdump so the NFL would NEVER approve that site and that the NFL owners would NEVER bring the Raiders back to LA because most of them hate the Davis family which is why Carson would NEVER happen,yet you ignored that and STILL took carson seriously thinking the raiders and chargers actually had a chance to play in LA and that the owners MIGHT choose the site even AFTER i told many times they never would cause they dont want the raiders back in LA but you STILL took carson seriously ignoring how the owners dont want the raiders back in LA again cause they dont like the davis family.
> 
> 
> I said way back then the Raiders would NEVER be back in LA and you laughed at me and ignored my reasons why.
> 
> 
> sealy if he denys this fact that he actually took carson seriously and actually denys it that he said the raiders  had a chance to be back in LA,let me know,cause I will be MORE THAN HAPPY to show that were he ignored me back then when i said CARSON was a hoax and the raiders never had a chance to play in LA again.
> 
> 
> I myself was ALWAYS consistant as you remember sealy,as you saw earlier,I admitted i was off by one year and the rams would not come back till the 2016 season.I ALSO said MANY times back then that the rams were a 100 % done deal and that there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies never stop do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may just watch sportscenter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He admitted that he watched a Raider game. He lied about a ton of crap like having me on ignore. If I'm on ignore, he never sees threads I start or posts I make. Yet he knows exactly how to respond to me. He is a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Busted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep pooper is busted as always. He is busted cause I stated MANY times on my Rams thread back then that IF there was going to be a second team-I always said back then the Rams were a 100% done deal and the chargers were 50/50,that IF there was a second team, it would be the chargers because I also said many times throughout that whole thread the owners did not want the Raiders in LA,that they never would come back to LA again because the owners dont like the davis family,that there is a lot of bad blood with most of the other owners over al davis suing the league to move them to LA in the first place..I stated it many times.I am not going to go back and find that as well,if he is too much a lazy ass to read through it all,that is HIS problem.
> 
> Pooper ignored those thounsands of times i said that and like the moron he was seriously thought the raiders actually had a chance as you see right here. see sealy,its all black and white,despite the hundreds of times i said the raiders would never come back to LA,pooper here ignored it and seriously thought they had a chance.its all here and black and white in post#    here.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> dont take your usual ass beating too hard pooper especially since ONE THING you were right on back then and I was wrong was the year so dont get too down,you did prove me wrong on that one thing.
Click to expand...


Proved you are a liar, if I am really on ignore you can't see any of my posts, silly little girl.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.keep talking to yourself pooper.

must suck that you cant play dodgeball that I just proved what a moron you were for seriously thinking the raiders had any chance in hell of ever making it back to LA again to much of an idiot to comprehend the owners dont want a davis owned team in LA cause they hate the raiders.


all in black and white son.
expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
I can see them and the Raiders heading to LA, I also think the NFL will contribute some money for the stadium.


----------



## Papageorgio

Put me on real ignore dip shit and you won't see any of my posts, you won't see my threads, you won't see my posts in others posts. Try it some time you lying sack of crap!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.keep talking to yourself pooper.

must suck that you cant play dodgeball that I just proved what a moron you were for seriously thinking the raiders had any chance in hell of ever making it back to LA again too much of an idiot to comprehend the owners dont want a davis owned team in LA cause they hate the Davis family because of Al's actions suing the league.


all in black and white son.post#858
expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
I can see them and the Raiders heading to LA, I also think the NFL will contribute some money for the stadium.

I know the truth hurts that I called you out for the moron you were too stupid to understand the owners dont want the raiders back in LA again cause they hate the davis family,not MY fault you did not take the time to read through all the posts back then,thats on YOU son.


I am just getting started with all the fun i am having on you exposing that it is YOU who is the liar,not me. antuity would always run off and change the subject when i called him out for his lie saying  that I never admitted i was wrong on the year,i am guessing you are just coming back with insults in defeat knowing the truth hurts.

well got to get off the computer now,but i promise i will be back for more fun with you tomorrow.i am just getting started exposing your lies.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> someone farted in here.keep talking to yourself pooper.
> 
> must suck that you cant play dodgeball that I just proved what a moron you were for seriously thinking the raiders had any chance in hell of ever making it back to LA again too much of an idiot to comprehend the owners dont want a davis owned team in LA cause they hate the Davis family because of Al's actions suing the league.
> 
> 
> all in black and white son.post#858
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> I can see them and the Raiders heading to LA, I also think the NFL will contribute some money for the stadium.
> 
> I know the truth hurts that I called you out for the moron you were too stupid to understand the owners dont want the raiders back in LA again cause they hate the davis family,not MY fault you did not take the time to read through all the posts back then,thats on YOU son.
> 
> 
> I am just getting started with all the fun i am having on you exposing that it is YOU who is the liar,not me. antuity would always run off and change the subject when i called him out for his lie saying  that I never admitted i was wrong on the year,i am guessing you are just coming back with insults in defeat knowing the truth hurts.
> 
> well got to get off the computer now,but i promise i will be back for more fun with you tomorrow.i am just getting started exposing your lies.



You posted no proof, find the post that said the Raiders would be moving to Los Angeles. Not posts that you say I said. You freaking idiot! 

Post it, go ahead. I never said the Raiders were moving anywhere, I want them in Oakland asshole. So post it or shut the fuck up.

Now as far as your fucking lying about me on ignore? Pretty easy to prove you are a fucking liar there, you fucking dumbshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^ its all there and black and white pooper that you were a moron who actually thought the raiders had a chance despite the FACTS the owners down want them there.

I did not pot this here,YOU did.

all in black and white son.post#858
expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
I can see them and the Raiders heading to LA, I also think the NFL will contribute some money for the stadium.


throw insult after insult all you want but it is ALL THERE IN BLACK AND WHITE what a moron you were actually seriously thinking the raiders ever had a chance despite the hundreds of times on that thread i said they would never be back back then,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

These two sports people nailed it in this radio show here talking about how having two teams in LA is a major mistake,that is is an oversaturated market now.you hear them discuss it in the first five minutes. she pretty much said everything i always said that it will work if it is only the Rams cause of their history and fanbase out there bu the chargers will fail.

this is by an objective radio station based in vancouver called TSN 1040. the main one charean williams goes on to say yes I think the NFL is making a mistake letting the chargers go to LA I dont think they can handle two.The chargers will be playing second fiddle to the Rams  going in one year later after them with stub hub having just 30k seats. I cant believe the NFL wanted this,san diego is a great trip to make.LA is nice to but its not san diego.the NFL really only wanted one team there. I think the Rams can make it work with their history there,I just dont think the Chargers can make it work.

well said.


they nailed it saying that the Rams will probably make it work with their long history there but the chargers will fail major big time as they did in their first year there in 1960.

actually i see that link is not working,if you are interested sealy i can let you know where it is.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> someone farted in here.^ its all there and black and white pooper that you were a moron who actually thought the raiders had a chance despite the FACTS the owners down want them there.
> 
> I did not pot this here,YOU did.
> 
> all in black and white son.post#858
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> I can see them and the Raiders heading to LA, I also think the NFL will contribute some money for the stadium.
> 
> 
> throw insult after insult all you want but it is ALL THERE IN BLACK AND WHITE what a moron you were actually seriously thinking the raiders ever had a chance despite the hundreds of times on that thread i said they would never be back back then,



More lies, quote the post dumb ass. Funny how I'm on ignore but you know what I'm talking about. Lol, you are a liar. Lol! Keep showing how you lie.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> papa is such psychotic nutcase the fact he talks to himself all the time,I just by accident saw one of his posts here when i was replying to one of your posts sealy  and saw that it was addressed to me so the fact he has kept replying to me speakong to me in the first person proves what a psychotic nutcase he is and has alzhemiers dieace.well that obvious he has alzhimers diseace the fact i told him many times i had him on ignore and yet he still replied to me in the first person on my rams thread.
> 
> poopers alzhimers diseace makes him forget everyday same as he did on my rams thread back then that my fart jokes are reserved for people on ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw by accident? Lol! Looks 911 has been caught lying...again! Lol!
> 
> If you put someone on ignore, you can't see their posts, even if it is in a response to someone else.
> 
> Got anymore lies dumb shit?
Click to expand...

I have one guy on ignore. Occasionally I'll see someone write something to what looks like no one but they are clearly talking about me to someone else. I asked who they were talking to and they confirmed it was him. I didn't see what the jerk I blocked said


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> These two sports people nailed it in this radio show here talking about how having two teams in LA is a major mistake,that is is an oversaturated market now.you hear them discuss it in the first five minutes. she pretty much said everything i always said that it will work if it is only the Rams cause of their history and fanbase out there bu the chargers will fail.
> 
> this is by an objective radio station based in vancouver called TSN 1040. the main one charean williams goes on to say yes I think the NFL is making a mistake letting the chargers go to LA I dont think they can handle two.The chargers will be playing second fiddle to the Rams  going in one year later after them with stub hub having just 30k seats. I cant believe the NFL wanted this,san diego is a great trip to make.LA is nice to but its not san diego.the NFL really only wanted one team there. I think the Rams can make it work with their history there,I just dont think the Chargers can make it work.
> 
> well said.
> 
> 
> they nailed it saying that the Rams will probably make it work with their long history there but the chargers will fail major big time as they did in their first year there in 1960.
> 
> actually i see that link is not working,if you are interested sealy i can let you know where it is.


Why the fuck would a team move from San Diego to LA to be the 2nd LA team? Is LA such a big markett that it demands a 2nd team.

They shouldn't be able to move the Detroit Lions. If you want to sell the lions and buy the la rams fine but this moving teams is bullshit.

There should be a Seattle supersonics and st Louis Rams and San Diego chargers. I'm sorry but start another team. The la Mams


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> papa is such psychotic nutcase the fact he talks to himself all the time,I just by accident saw one of his posts here when i was replying to one of your posts sealy  and saw that it was addressed to me so the fact he has kept replying to me speakong to me in the first person proves what a psychotic nutcase he is and has alzhemiers dieace.well that obvious he has alzhimers diseace the fact i told him many times i had him on ignore and yet he still replied to me in the first person on my rams thread.
> 
> poopers alzhimers diseace makes him forget everyday same as he did on my rams thread back then that my fart jokes are reserved for people on ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw by accident? Lol! Looks 911 has been caught lying...again! Lol!
> 
> If you put someone on ignore, you can't see their posts, even if it is in a response to someone else.
> 
> Got anymore lies dumb shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have one guy on ignore. Occasionally I'll see someone write something to what looks like no one but they are clearly talking about me to someone else. I asked who they were talking to and they confirmed it was him. I didn't see what the jerk I blocked said
Click to expand...


But you don't see what they write as numb nuts says. I just think he is funny. He claims I'm talking to myself because he has me on ignore, yet he answers my post like today. It's all cool, he lies so much, it is easy to rip him to shreds on it.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> These two sports people nailed it in this radio show here talking about how having two teams in LA is a major mistake,that is is an oversaturated market now.you hear them discuss it in the first five minutes. she pretty much said everything i always said that it will work if it is only the Rams cause of their history and fanbase out there bu the chargers will fail.
> 
> this is by an objective radio station based in vancouver called TSN 1040. the main one charean williams goes on to say yes I think the NFL is making a mistake letting the chargers go to LA I dont think they can handle two.The chargers will be playing second fiddle to the Rams  going in one year later after them with stub hub having just 30k seats. I cant believe the NFL wanted this,san diego is a great trip to make.LA is nice to but its not san diego.the NFL really only wanted one team there. I think the Rams can make it work with their history there,I just dont think the Chargers can make it work.
> 
> well said.
> 
> 
> they nailed it saying that the Rams will probably make it work with their long history there but the chargers will fail major big time as they did in their first year there in 1960.
> 
> actually i see that link is not working,if you are interested sealy i can let you know where it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fuck would a team move from San Diego to LA to be the 2nd LA team? Is LA such a big markett that it demands a 2nd team.
> 
> They shouldn't be able to move the Detroit Lions. If you want to sell the lions and buy the la rams fine but this moving teams is bullshit.
> 
> There should be a Seattle supersonics and st Louis Rams and San Diego chargers. I'm sorry but start another team. The la Mams
Click to expand...


Now you went and did it!


----------

